# * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread *



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

It doesn't look like there is a dedicated thread for these, so I thought I'd post one.

Old model, new model, new logo model, 600, 300 quartz, whatever you have, post up pictures and tell us about them.

Here is my 38mm C60 600 Vintage. I was a little concerned about the smaller size, but knew the 43 would be way too big. Turned out the size was perfect for me with the bracelet.

I bought this during the 50% after Christmas sale and still can't get over how much watch this is for the $$ on sale. It's fantastic, and has the best fitting, most comfortable bracelet I've had. It's keeping excellent time so far. I love it and will be keeping this one a very long time.


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

Great thread! I agree with you on the value proposition of these watches when they're on sale.

While there were many things about the watch that impressed me, the clasp, with its internal, tool-less micro adjustment feature, was the thing the feature I was most surprised by. I wish some other affordables would copy it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Let's hope this is not going to turn into another CW logo or customer service thread..! 

Bought my 43mm Vintage about a year ago and paid full price. Still worth every pound sterling I paid for it. I have a PVD version coming in that was shipped out yesterday. Can't wait to see how they compare.










Looks good on nato/zulu straps



















My current favorite German leather strap from cheapestnatostraps (currently not available anymore).










Cool caseback










Nice fit for my 7.5" wrist


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

That's a great looking Trident vintage Nordwulf. I am almost sorry I sold mine because I decided to keep my white Trident instead. Looks like the vintage can take any strap you throw at it.

Pictures of mine soon, great thread OP. Looking forward to seeing a lot of Tridents here!


----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

I agree with the above comments. Got watch a year ago during the 50% off sale and got bracelet off the most recent 50% off sale. The quality is over the top. Is it worth the retail price? That depends on the individual and how they regard the value but it is a great watch never-the-less.

































Be well,

AZ


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

It can be difficult to fit a nato/zulu strap on the C60 using straight spring bars.  My C60 came with the leather strap with curved ends and springbars. Using it with a nato/zulu and the curved bars works perfect as opposed to using straight bars.

I also had a hard time with using leather straps with straight ends and bars. Using the curved bars on a straight end strap also makes it a lot easier.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Really enjoy mine as well.





















Thanks for the tip on the curved spring bars nordwulf. Going to have to pick some up. It was a major pain getting the new strap on.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Crazy deal for $350ish shipped to me in Canada. I am waiting for the Vintage Leather strap to arrive as the first one they sent me did not fit. Seems like a pretty versatile watch so far. Curved spring bars are the way to go. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

anyone recommends where to get curved bars? i have bought fat boys, chinese springbars, expensive swiss springbars... but never curved 
22mm (i have a 43mm 600 GMT white face with bracelet )


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

feltharg said:


> anyone recommends where to get curved bars? i have bought fat boys, chinese springbars, expensive swiss springbars... but never curved
> 22mm (i have a 43mm 600 GMT white face with bracelet )


I bought these 22mm from eBay and not impressed. They are thin and not long enough for a secure fit so I don't feel comfortable using them. 4 PCS Stainless Steel Curved Spring Bar Pins Link For Watch Band Size 10mm-30mm | eBay

The curved spring bars that came with the C60 are much better and stronger quality.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

yeah i was looking on the bay and some look like the chinese crap put into the cheap chinese "spring bar curve tool", or even curved by hand.. thats why i have asked. also i think you should use a 23mm straight bar for that tool to securely put it in between 22mm lugs...


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Im all in :-d
Great watch, great value, in the recent sale was impossible to resist this beauty:


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

Got my c60 vintage pvd 38mm on the way. Wonder any picture of pvd with bracelet can help my thirsty? 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

This thread needs a chrono


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

very interesting bezel!


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

I really like this new design. Almost more than my older style.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm usually not a chrono fan, but I like that one. Very nice. 

I'm surprised at how many other vintages have already been posted. One of the reasons I went with that is that they don't have the wave dial. I got my wife a black C60 300 (quartz) during the black Friday sale, and after seeing the wave dial up close I decided against it for my Pro 600.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Sold my "wave" dial. I didn't really mind the wave but the red was a little
too much for me. Still a beautiful diver though.


----------



## tsimpson (Mar 3, 2015)

Glad to see an official thread for the Trident here. Here is a question that I have been very hesitant to ask on the CW Forum - anyone moding their Trident? I have picked up a few different colors through various sales and have been thinking about swapping bezels. Anyone swapping bezels? In a side note, I have a bezel and insert from a Seiko SSC019 solar diver and it mics out to be the same size as the Trident's bezel....


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

^ I have not seen any yet. I've never been able to remove the bezel on my SKXs without causing minor nicks and scratches to the case, even with taping. The concept and technique should be the same I'd guess? But for me personally I would not want to risk damage. YMMV of course.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I've wanted one of these bad boys since CW first brought them out and the 30% off that they ran at the end of last year was all that was needed to push me over the edge.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi from Vegas.










Love this watch.


----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

Mine says hi









And this is waiting in the wings...









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## firemedic259 (Apr 19, 2014)

The version I wanted (exact same one but the 600) was sold out by the time I got on the sale so I figured why not try a quartz out. I needed a grab n go anyways and figured it would be a good and cheap way to see what the quality's like. Long story short....Horrible decision because now I'm gonna have to end up buying a 600 as well.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

This just in...


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Love my Chr. WARD C60. While I've bought some more expensive watches since the C60, it still feels like one of my nicer watches even though I got it for nearly half the price of other recent buys.

Here's some favorite pics on some favorite straps.

1.) Horween Derby strap by JonesInTokyo(Etsy seller)

















2. Deep Blue ISO-style Rubber strap









3. Rios 1931 Shell Cordovan strap from Panatime









4. OEM bracelet. My only complaints are I wish it only tapered to 20mm, not 18mm. I'm also not a huge fan of the PCLs. It's an excellent quality bracelet though.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Just got my Trident and its my first GMT...
i noticed that when i set the GMT hand that it isn't a nice solid click for each hour, that it kinda slips a little sometimes...
is this normal for this type of movement?

I watched a video by Gnomon on setting a 2893 and it kinda looked it slipped a little for them too.

Just curious as it's my first GMT if this is something to worry about or not.


----------



## avlad (Aug 1, 2015)

Last week I got my black/white trident on leather. Since is gonna be a beater is gonna be mostly on nato's but I'm really impressed with the quality I got for 300£. Very happy with the purchase.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Millbarge said:


> Just got my Trident and its my first GMT...
> i noticed that when i set the GMT hand that it isn't a nice solid click for each hour, that it kinda slips a little sometimes...
> is this normal for this type of movement?
> 
> ...


I just got my C60 GMT and it does the same thing. I have two other 2893s (and have owned more) and never saw this "slipping" before. It doesn't seem to have any negative implication though. Still sets correctly and is keeping REALLY good time.

I would like to hear if anyone knows more about this... 'feature'.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Nice to see all these Tridents: :-!


----------



## Lou V (Feb 9, 2014)

I hope one day they lume the rest of the bezel, will not be able to resist a white face at that point, even if 43mm is a little on the big side for my wrist.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

daschlag said:


> I just got my C60 GMT and it does the same thing. I have two other 2893s (and have owned more) and never saw this "slipping" before. It doesn't seem to have any negative implication though. Still sets correctly and is keeping REALLY good time.
> 
> I would like to hear if anyone knows more about this... 'feature'.


Thank you for your response...
i am going to pretend that i find this reassuring and just enjoy my new toy.

I did send a note to CW asking them about this "feature" though, so i am curious to see what they say.


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

38mm Trident Blue. I was also concerned about the size but it fits perfect. I plan on putting it on a plain black waterproof strap to go for a 006 look. Christopher Ward just in fact launched a rubber-backed leather strap.

One interesting thing about the blue version is that it's tough to photograph. The colors are always off and it looks too bright. Now I understand why it struggled to sell because the pictures always made it look like toy. Actually, the real life color is quite different being a dark/deep royal or electric blue. Here is a picture I edited (not my photo or watch) to show the true color:









It's a beauty! Even though I got the blue half-off, I still desire a red Trident or Trident-GMT so if I pick one up in the future (with the new logo which I don't mind) I will probably opt for the 43mm version to show off that pretty color.


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

These vintage models look a lot better IRL. The matte ceramic bezel is really nice.

Edit: By "IRL" I mean "in y'alls photos" vs the stock CW photos.


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

A steak of a watch for bologna price.....


----------



## Tommy70 (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm in the club and loving it.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

SMART!


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Discontinued Green Ceramic bezel Trident


----------



## will8 (Dec 29, 2016)

That green bezel is amazing. Does anyone know if they will bring it back?


----------



## will8 (Dec 29, 2016)

Look what I just found:


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

There are several more sale 600s and 300s up today, maybe the last of the old logo and/or returned items?

If you are in the market for a quartz, I believe they can be had for under $200 if you buy through the UK site.

https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/preview


----------



## will8 (Dec 29, 2016)

Were those 300s and 600s ever 50% off at the last January sale?


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Theres always sales, always, always.

Its one of the big things that pus people of the brand


----------



## will8 (Dec 29, 2016)

Yes, but I'm wondering if the C60 pro ever dropped down to 50%. I know the GMTs did.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

will8 said:


> Yes, but I'm wondering if the C60 pro ever dropped down to 50%. I know the GMTs did.


Yes they had a few down to 50%, i bought my C60 Vintage for 355£ at the end of January:


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm looking for a Trident 600 43mm. I was always thinking black dial black bezel on stainless, but now I'm wondering if I could do a black bezel white dial or if I wouldn't be happy. Here are a couple good deals in the sale forums. Do the black/black ever go on sale or are those deals not as good as others?


----------



## will8 (Dec 29, 2016)

I think the white dial really pops. I prefer black though.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Finally arrived and sized. Beautiful watch!


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

TOP grade quality, the white face is classic, the PVD is misery, like it so much!


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Like on mesh...


----------



## Satinux (Aug 21, 2015)

Long wait until the December sale, in one year i read and view all the reviews of the C60s, many times just a one click to buy one... but something tell me that is not the moment. When finally the 50% sale came up i pull the trigger...
My enjoy now is double, because the worn of a long waited piece and the 300 USD i pay for him, such a watch for the money... still in totally honey moon period.


----------



## will8 (Dec 29, 2016)

Nice pictures! Can someone tell me the quality on the CW leather straps?


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Those Black PVD Vintage Tridents on leather look awesome, I so regret not getting one while they were available at 50% off!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Even at the regular price, it's my opinion the watch is still a good value for the cost.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

the vintage PVD Torro Brava Leather strap (premium Italian cow-hide leather) comfortable / soft and look nice. GMT italian embossed leather strap feel solid and durable. 
more prefer Torro brava leather strap on PVD. however, embossed leather strap matches GMT classic look. overall nice quality. Bty, these embossed leather strap will be the last stock, CW won't make any embossed leather strap in future because of 'ethical' concerns.



will8 said:


> Nice pictures! Can someone tell me the quality on the CW leather straps?


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## Smudge62 (Jan 9, 2013)

Vwatch said:


> the vintage PVD Torro Brava Leather strap (premium Italian cow-hide leather) comfortable / soft and look nice. GMT italian embossed leather strap feel solid and durable.
> more prefer Torro brava leather strap on PVD. however, embossed leather strap matches GMT classic look. overall nice quality. Bty, these embossed leather strap will be the last stock, CW won't make any embossed leather strap in future because of 'ethical' concerns.


Please would you provide some more information about these 'ethical concerns' you mention.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

check this out sir:

Christopher Ward ditches alligator straps over farming ethics | WatchPro

The shape of things to come from Christopher Ward |



Smudge62 said:


> Please would you provide some more information about these 'ethical concerns' you mention.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

C-money makin it rain!!


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **










These two amongst my favourites. Wish CW still offered the white dial with the green bezel, that also looked stunning.

What I find interesting is I feel the bracelet on the black titanium is too narrow at the wrist whereas the SS bracelet feels okay. Same size, guess they are right when they say black is slimming! It sure feels a lot narrower than the SS. Would have preferred both didn't taper at all.

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Happy Pi Day


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

SuperP said:


>


Whoa the lighting make the hand set and indice look like gold. Very cool


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



Red PeeKay said:


> What I find interesting is I feel the bracelet on the black titanium is too narrow at the wrist whereas the SS bracelet feels okay. Same size, guess they are right when they say black is slimming! It sure feels a lot narrower than the SS. Would have preferred both didn't taper at all.
> 
> "Expecto Inopinatum"


That is interesting about the PVD. I totally agree the 4mm taper is too much. Id really love the C60 bracelet if it was a 22mm to 20mm taper and if it was completely brushed. The PCLs and extreme tapering are two reasons I usually keep my S/S C60 on leather or rubber.

Great quality bracelet but not a preferred style.


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Just arrived. It wears big for a 43mm, but that's ok with me. Beautiful finishing. This is a classy watch.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

The classic C60 pulling work-duty today on the fantastic OEM croc leather. This strap has an uncanny sheen to it that gives it a luxurious look.

This Chr. WARD strap has been sitting on the bench for too long so I thought Id give it some wrist time.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Lee_K said:


> Just arrived. It wears big for a 43mm, but that's ok with me. Beautiful finishing. This is a classy watch.


Great choice, one of the most beautiful watches I own. Always a tough choice to swap it out and give one of my others a run!

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## watchdoggie (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Carmello1911 (Feb 13, 2014)

There is mine. Love it, so far!










Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## timseren (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for brilliant pictures guys. However, I've noticed that most of you got this watch for an incredible price < than 500$. Right now Trident Pro witch black dial (which is the one I'm interested in) is ~900$. As I saw during sales, it's only been PVD or models with white face. In your opinion is it worth original price? Would you buy it for 900$? I'm pondering that if I add 100-200$ I can have an Oris Aquis from GM.


----------



## watchdoggie (Aug 13, 2009)

I bought my 2 month old, LNIB, Trident PVD aftermarket for $500 and I definitely got my money's worth. Is it worth the $910 original price? Well, that depends, personally I would say it is worth more. However, what something is worth and what one is willing to pay are not necessarily the same thing. The longer I'm in this "hobby" the more savvy I've become. If I can get a watch I really want, like new, for almost half price, I'm buying. And I will not pay full retail price. If I can save money by taking advantage of someone else's perfect timing to snap up a great deal or let someone else take the depreciation, that's my preferred purchase method. What's great about CW is that you can test drive the watch for 60 days to see if you really like it.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

With the regularity of their seasonal and holiday related sales that result in $150 or more off list price, there is no reason to pay full price for CW watches IMO. I think that price ( $150 off of the $830 they want for black faced Trident) is more in line with what they are worth. At least to me. 1/2 off is not the norm for sales and I feel extremely lucky to have purchased mine at the right time.


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi all, I have a new C60 Trident GMT, black dial, red bezel, 43mm. Does anyone have a 38mm that they would like to trade?


----------



## Carmello1911 (Feb 13, 2014)

timseren said:


> Thanks for brilliant pictures guys. However, I've noticed that most of you got this watch for an incredible price < than 500$. Right now Trident Pro witch black dial (which is the one I'm interested in) is ~900$. As I saw during sales, it's only been PVD or models with white face. In your opinion is it worth original price? Would you buy it for 900$? I'm pondering that if I add 100-200$ I can have an Oris Aquis from GM.


I have eyed this watch once were on full RP.. I was debating whether to pull the trigger or not.. Once this was 30% off i was positive.. Well, by the time i pulled the trigger it hit 50%!! Couldn't be happier for my purchase.. Totally worth the €430 spent.. Possibly worth the double and more, though i was debating whether to pull it or not.. Sales are regular i believe for CW.. Maybe not 50%, although 15% and 30% are every few months or so.. They also distribute coupons of €150 off for every purchase of over €600. These apply to anyone want to pay the full price and not wait any sales season to come..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

watchdoggie said:


> What's great about CW is that you can test drive the watch for 60 days to see if you really like it.


When you say 'test drive', youre not actually implying you can wear the watch for 60 days and if youre unhappy you can still return it are you?

Because im almost positive thats not the case.

That 60 day period is only valid if its still unused which is more like sitting in the car thats parked in the showroom and making "vroom vroom!" sound effects than actually getting a chance to test drive a model out in the parking lot.

Youre basically just getting 30 more days than what the rest of the industry gives you. Which to be honest, is ample time already to make up your mind once you see the watch in the flesh.


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Still not totally sold on the hands, but it seems to be one of the very few 38 mm options for an ETA GMT, so I just pre-ordered the red bezel version with the bracelet. Was able to use an online coupon, so got a bit of a discount.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Current sale - code 125SPRING17 for $125 off purchases of $625 or more. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

This one still on the wrist. 









"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

One or my favorite things about my Trident. 









Related issue: I'm a steel bracelet guy, but the scuffs and scratches on the pcls REALLY get to me.

Anyone have the dark brown CW strap with the Vintage Pro? I hate changing straps anyway and I'm a bit timid to spend 100+ bucks on the strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uber_uter (Jan 19, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## will8 (Dec 29, 2016)

Carmello1911 said:


> There is mine. Love it, so far!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you live? Do you drive on the right hand side or were you the passenger?


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> One or my favorite things about my Trident.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What app is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

raustin33 said:


> What app is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Twixt for iOS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carmello1911 (Feb 13, 2014)

will8 said:


> Where do you live? Do you drive on the right hand side or were you the passenger?


Cyprus ??! Right hand side driving here!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

Finally had time to try a different strap. Yay or nay?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Brushed the center links and the lugs of my trident. Looks a lot better now imo.


----------



## watchdoggie (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## watchdoggie (Aug 13, 2009)

hked said:


> Yay or nay?
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170321/69a9d9f61dffcec2f27b39f6ded8e8cb.jpg[/IMG
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE] How 'bout..OK?


----------



## watchdoggie (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

New coat made for my Trident Vintage to match the whole vibe :-d :


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

These vintage tridents can't really go wrong with any straps. Looking good!


----------



## Satinux (Aug 21, 2015)

Yes... another example in NATO:


----------



## timseren (Nov 2, 2014)

hked said:


> Finally had time to try a different strap. Yay or nay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it. Solid and stealthy.


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdoggie (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Rixter (Dec 5, 2016)

Just got a like new CW C60 Pro Trident from a WUS member. I am thrilled and love everything about it! Its becoming my new favorite Watch!!


----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

Does anyone know when CW's seasonal discounts will begin? Or at least does anyone have any good coupon codes?


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

PrimorisOrdo said:


> Does anyone know when CW's seasonal discounts will begin? Or at least does anyone have any good coupon codes?


No current coupon codes, generally they have special promotions around the holidays. Some are speculating about a possible upcoming sale for Easter and historically for Father's Day.


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Good morning and hello Gents. Love my CW Tridents. Have two currently:


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

​


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Here's another one.


----------



## Il_Valentino (Feb 22, 2017)

a CWard is on the list after I purchase a Navitmer Heritage, will post pics when that happens.


----------



## moonblood (Apr 3, 2017)

PrimorisOrdo said:


> Does anyone know when CW's seasonal discounts will begin? Or at least does anyone have any good coupon codes?


The spring discount has began. 50% off.
Sweet. I will get a c60 GMT 38mm


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

This is 50% sale on specific models, not a coupon, so act fast before they are gone. I am tempted by that black/black 38mm GMT, but thankfully don't have enough in my PP without selling my Vintage.


----------



## image (Feb 20, 2006)

Here's mine. Thought the bracelet had too much bling to it so swapped it out for nice brown strap.


----------



## will8 (Dec 29, 2016)

watchdoggie said:


>


Where did you get your nato?


----------



## watchdoggie (Aug 13, 2009)

will8 said:


> watchdoggie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Cheapest Nato Straps


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

HAS ANYONE OUT THERE BOUGHT A NEW LOGO VERSION? IF SO, PLEASE POST PICS! 

I'll stop shouting now.... 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the77 (Jan 2, 2014)

I need this watch. Anyone have a black dial/stainless 43mm they want to sell me?


----------



## will8 (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Got a bit of a weak spot for C60s, white dials and GMTs so......


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Wearing mine on Nato with Pvd fittings today:


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Still here!


----------



## GZee88 (Mar 2, 2017)

Saw the new version (changed logo) on the CW site... less assuming and really looks great (IMO)... a winner!


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Hey all.

I have the white faced C60 43mm. I'd like to change out the bracelet for a rubber dive strap, like the one that comes on the Citizen divers. Picture below.

Can someone recommend a reputable strap? I don't want to lose my watch to the bottom of the ocean on a crap strap. This will be my first attempt at changing out a watch strap, so I'm not sure what straps have the appropriate sized pin holes, etc. I do know the lug width is 22mm.


----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

I currently have my 600 pro on a borealis dive strap, which I'd recommend. Also check out watchgecko for their selection. 

Most straps have standard pin holes. 

However, it's less likely to be the strap that is the issue and more the spring bars. My personal view is that the Ward bars are fine for most standard straps and bracelets, though you may want more robust bars for NATO straps.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slider63 (Sep 15, 2012)

Luv both of my Trident Pro 600!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

My GMT came today (38mm). It is very nice, and 38mm feels just right. The bracelet was easy to resize. It's a comfortable and well-made watch. Still not sure if I'm sold on the hands, but it is quite legible nevertheless. The logo at 9 o'clock looks ok to me, even though some folks don't like it very much. A comfortable everyday watch for me:


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

uber_uter said:


> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Wow!' That leather on the DLC is SHARP!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uber_uter (Jan 19, 2015)

ALfwlmth said:


> Wow!' That leather on the DLC is SHARP!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I picked it up from cheapnatostrap. I had to replace the buckle with a PVD one elsewhere.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Happy anniversary to me  Been wanting this one for a long time. My first CWard and I'm super impressed with the build quality so far !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Gearing up for summer in SoCal!


----------



## PrestonK (Apr 16, 2015)

Haven't seen many other pictures of these in the wild yet; but I couldn't resist trying it out! I previously owned a black 38mm Trident but sold it shortly after purchase; looks like the orange will have the same fate but it is a fun watch! Really holding out for a 38mm blue from here on out I think...


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

PrestonK said:


> Haven't seen many other pictures of these in the wild yet; but I couldn't resist trying it out! I previously owned a black 38mm Trident but sold it shortly after purchase; looks like the orange will have the same fate but it is a fun watch! Really holding out for a 38mm blue from here on out I think...


That looks great on your wrist!! Maybe you should keep it.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ETA-2893 GMT


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **









Screwing around in the greenhouse while my wife shops for garden plants.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Lordoftime (May 20, 2014)

I've had my Trident for a while, I felt it wasn't complete if it didn't have it's bracelet do I bought it a few weeks later. A major upgrade from my Timex flyback. At first I was afraid to even scratch it but I figure since I plan for this to be with me for a very long time, it will age along with me. 

Sometimes I wish I should have waited to get the black dial vintage model, they're starting to become harder to find, but I still love this watch.


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

Just received this beauty yesterday.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

mauserfan said:


> Just received this beauty yesterday.
> View attachment 11995698


I'm still debating whether to pull the trigger on this one. I have the white dial which is favourite in my collection, simply stunning. I'd like to add a really good looking black dialed diver at approx 44mm and this one certainly ticks the boxes. My quandry is that I am now "going off" date watches. Have too many in the rotation and changing every day is a PITA when dealing with the date function. I've taken to not touching the date and simply setting the time....which I know would send some of the more OCD members in this forum off!!

I've just received a Borealis Cascais blue dial no date with cathedral hands and it is a beautiful watch. So now am tossing up whether to go the CW at a substantially greater cost (and with date) vs the Cascais black dial no date with a great movement and no date. Yet again with these first world problems.

Enjoy your watch, its a beauty!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

mauserfan said:


> Just received this beauty yesterday.
> View attachment 11995698


Very nice. Congrats. The new logo is growing on me.

I sometimes wish I had got the regular version instead of the vintage, but then I decided that the gloss ceramic makes it more dressy than I'd like. If I could somehow get the regular white indices with the vintage dial and bezel insert. PERFECTION.


----------



## kjw (Mar 30, 2006)

After lusting after this one for some time, I finally found this one from the Sales Forum.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Happy Father's day to my fellow Trident owners. Love this watch.


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

In regular rotation now. One of my favorites. I don't abuse it, but I don't baby it either. The bracelet is great for micro-adjustments during the day. I love this watch:


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

I've had my Trident for about a month now and I find the movement to be amazingly accurate. After returning from vacation about a week ago, I set watch with the atomic clock and as of today, the time is exact. And what a beautiful timepiece.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Mine is extremely accurate too, especially if worn daily for a while. Because of the Trident and my Hamilton, I find myself incredibly disappointed with the timekeeping when I wear my Seiko SKX.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

SuperP said:


>


Awesome!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

mauserfan said:


> I've had my Trident for about a month now and I find the movement to be amazingly accurate. After returning from vacation about a week ago, I set watch with the atomic clock and as of today, the time is exact. And what a beautiful timepiece.
> View attachment 12215434


A watch that outperforms its price IMO.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Carmello1911 (Feb 13, 2014)

SuperP said:


>


Where you got the strap from? Excellent combo!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Carmello1911 said:


> Where you got the strap from? Excellent combo!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Not only beautiful, but I have never seen that combo before.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

SuperP said:


>


Um...............WOW!


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Carmello1911 said:


> Where you got the strap from? Excellent combo!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk





MOV said:


> Not only beautiful, but I have never seen that combo before.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thx ;-)
If i recall correctly, the name is ''Barletta'', comes in different colors and sizes, should be waterproof too, so its perfect for this season :-d
Use the search bar on watchbandcenter and you wont have any trouble finding it.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

mauserfan said:


> I've had my Trident for about a month now and I find the movement to be amazingly accurate. After returning from vacation about a week ago, I set watch with the atomic clock and as of today, the time is exact. And what a beautiful timepiece.
> View attachment 12215434


I'm still debating whether to purchase one of these. I have the titanium and white dial both of which I love. Just keep thinking to myself, three of the same model, albeit different colours is probably excessive.... but I do love a stylish black dialled "classic" diver. Currently have the Steinhart Ocean 1 black on the wrist, and whilst a lovely watch, welllll, just doesn't IMHO quite match it with the CW. Love the larger size, the absence of a cyclops and the bezel is so much easier to read and seems "less tinny". Will have to give it some long thought.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

deleted (tried to add a direct link to the Barletta straps but it didn't work.)


----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

Lit up like a Christmas tree...









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 12, 2017)

SuperP said:


>


What's that strap mate? Looks awesome with the vintage black.

Sent from my Plus E using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

lukeap69 said:


> What's that strap mate? Looks awesome with the vintage black.
> 
> Sent from my Plus E using Tapatalk


I can't find it either.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 12, 2017)

I think it's this one http://www.watch-band-center.com/watchstrap-p26795h254s257-Watch-strap-Barletta.html

Sent from my Plus E using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Yep thats the one, like i've wrote a few post above, Barletta on watchbandcenter ;-)


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

A little color for summer for this afternoons margarita tasting.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tyrantblade (Jan 18, 2016)

Just got my MKI Trident GMT today from the sale on the CW forums

http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o704/tyrantblade35001/IMG_20170626_162104_zpsvpq1of5k.jpg


----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

A little summer grilling

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plazzi (Nov 20, 2011)

Engineer bracelet from strapcode. Just picked it up an hour ago from post office, manage to install and size it. Me like ... mucho









Poslano sa mog Lenovo P2a42 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

plazzi said:


> Engineer bracelet from strapcode. Just picked it up an hour ago from post office, manage to install and size it. Me like ... mucho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know how to feel about it, it certainly doesn't look bad, you know, it works for me if it works for you :-d

Mine on a Nato this time:


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Hanging in Cincinnati this weekend. Raising a beer to the recent victory of FC Cincinnati over Chicago Fire!!! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 12, 2017)

My first CW - Trident C60 Pro Vintage 38mm.









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 12, 2017)

I just noticed the lume when I enter the Carpark and took a quick shot from my phone (car is already parked. 😁)









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## smjakober (Jun 2, 2015)

Not the regular Trident but the 43mm GMT. Love the watch but sadly it rarely gets any wrist time since i got my sub. I have debated letting it go, but have such a hard time as it keeps within a sec a day accuracy! That and i love the wave dial. decisions decisions.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

T-Hunter, your straps are seriously awesome.
I don't understand how I missed this thread for so long being a long-standing fan of CW watches.
Here are my Tridents (I sold a black and green GMT a while ago):


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

This has become my favorite and most worn watch.

It's so versatile. Tough, water proof, looks great and can be worn with anything. It's the perfect size and weight for my small <7" wrists, the bracelet is super comfortable and easily adjustable and holy moly is it accurate. Its pretty much my every day "beater" watch instead of my SXK or Orient Ray. I am going to the beach Sunday for a week and I think it's the only watch I am taking with me.


----------



## Carmello1911 (Feb 13, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> This has become my favorite and most worn watch.
> 
> It's so versatile. Tough, water proof, looks great and can be worn with anything. It's the perfect size and weight for my small <7" wrists, the bracelet is super comfortable and easily adjustable and holy moly is it accurate. Its pretty much my every day "beater" watch instead of my SXK or Orient Ray. I am going to the beach Sunday for a week and I think it's the only watch I am taking with me.


OEM bracelet?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

^ Yes indeed. It has the ratcheting style clasp which I love.


----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

I bought this one on a leather strap and the bracelet comes from an older Trident. I hated the polished bits so I brushed the entire bracelet.



Rice and Gravy, here is an alternative solution if you are going for a swim: a CW silicone strap in a matching color


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Just arrived in today's post. I'll give impressions after I've worn it a few days.


----------



## nkrell11 (Oct 24, 2016)

I got mine in the mail today and I am in love the first surprise was the weight, love the fine adjustment for the bracelet as well. I think it may wear a little on the large size but I don't think I'd be happy with a 39mm. I already have a couple of nato straps on the way for it as well really happy with this purchase.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nkrell11 (Oct 24, 2016)

MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I actually have this nato along with a couple others en route looks good.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

nkrell11 said:


> I actually have this nato along with a couple others en route looks good.


Look forward to seeing them!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Okay, here are my impressions of the Christopher Ward C60 Trident 316L "Orange Crush".

Background: I love the color orange, particularly on watches. When I first got into the hobby, I purchased a Seiko Orange Monster (2nd gen) and wore it almost daily for nearly a year before I slipped on a patch of ice one frosty morning getting the paper and destroyed the movement. Saddened by the loss of the Monster, I wanted to get a nice orange dial diver back into my collection and started looking at the available options. I was doing a lot a research on Doxa divers when I saw that Christopher Ward was making this special edition of their C60, limited to only 316 pieces. At half the price of any of the Doxas, I figured that this was an easy purchase. I already have a white dial C60 with the old logo which I adore, so this orange version would be a unique and welcome addition.

First impressions:
. Case design is classic C60 and flawlessly finished with brushed sides and lugs with a thin polished section running along the top end of the watch from lug to lug.
. The orange dial is a bit on the tangerine side of the color wheel, and lighter than expected. For those in the US, think of the University of Tennessee Volunteers orange and you're pretty close. There is no texture like the wave motif on my white dial C60. It is flat and unadorned. There is a polished stainless steel frame around the date window.
. Hands and indices are beautifully surrounded by highly polished stainless steel and very legible in all lighting conditions. Lume on the hands is decent, although certainly not like Seiko's Lumibrite. There is a tiny dot of greenish lume outside of each indice and my guess is this is C3 Super-Luminova.
. That controversial Christoper Ward logo is pretty restrained in the metal and I don't mind it at all. While I do prefer the previous "Chr. Ward" logo, this new one doesn't send me screaming from the room like many other WUS members have claimed when they saw it for the first time. It definitely is less obvious than what is seen in photographs.
. What makes this C60 unique from others is the all-stainless steel bezel. The action is crisp with no play -- it is delightful. The numbers and index markings are engraved with black enamel inside. The pip at 12 o'clock is lumed, probably also C3.
. Time-keeping so far is excellent at +2 seconds a day.
. The Sellita SW-200 movement still has that slightly gritty winding feel that matches that seen in both my other C60 and an Oris Aquis that I have that share the same movement.
. The leather strap with orange stitching and back is of really high quality, with a matt finish that is unlike any leather strap I've ever owned. It really is something to behold with a very soft touch feel. I was originally going to mount this watch on an orange rubber Isofrane I have, but the color doesn't match the more pale orange of the dial so I'll keep it on the leather for the time being. One thing I just discovered -- the spring bars are of the quick-release kind, which makes removing the strap exceedingly easy and does not require a spring bar tool.
. The ends of the lugs are a bit sharp and the thin leather strap exposes them to potential "bites" if you happen to graze your other hand or arm against them. A bracelet or a thick rubber or leather strap reduces this admittedly minor hazard, but it is the first time I've ever come across this with a watch.
. It's a good mid-sized watch at 43mm in diameter, 51mm lug-to-lug, 13.7mm high, and 22mm lug width. My sweet spot for watches is 42 to 44mm case size and it fits my 7-1/4 inch wrist very comfortably with just the right amount of heft and presence. 
. Overall, I am really pleased with this watch and it has ended any notion of me buying a Doxa in the future. It's about 25% more expensive than the other comparable micro-brand watches in my collection (Steinhart, Borealis, NTH, Deep Blue), but I feel that quality is very high overall and worth the additional pricing for this segment of the market.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Good morning. Happiness...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jb1030 (Mar 11, 2013)

I love the CW 38mm watches. Perfect for my wrist! Just ordered two more off the CW summer sale – the C8s that i have been eying up. At that price, I could get stainless and tactical. Oh, I really need to stop visiting that site. I'm a sucker for a good sale. Cheers!


----------



## Carmello1911 (Feb 13, 2014)

jb1030 said:


> I love the CW 38mm watches. Perfect for my wrist! Just ordered two more off the CW summer sale - the C8s that i have been eying up. At that price, I could get stainless and tactical. Oh, I really need to stop visiting that site. I'm a sucker for a good sale. Cheers!


Same problem! Site is being on my favourites since I pulled the trigger last December. I consider myself lucky they haven't included a white face gmt diver on their summer sale ???

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carmello1911 (Feb 13, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Good morning. Happiness...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still proud of this purchase 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jb1030 (Mar 11, 2013)

Haha! Oh, I hear you. I've been eying the C8 for quite a while. I ordered two without really thinking about it. Not second guessing myself, but more than I planned to spend on a Monday morning! But I've had such good luck with CWs that I think it's a safe bet to add two more. 

Now that you've put it out there, expect that GMT to show up soon. I actually bought and sold the black dial GMT about a year ago. I liked it, but realized I had absolutely no use for the additional complication of a GMT hand.


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Got mine today from a fellow forum member. I'm very impressed with the attention to detail and the dial is beautiful.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jb1030 (Mar 11, 2013)

The white dial is lovely! CW makes great watches and customer service is very good.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Colombia said:


> Got mine today from a fellow forum member. I'm very impressed with the attention to detail and the dial is beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


A lot of watch for the money.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Just got this orange rubber from Borealis in the mail earlier, now its ready for the summer:


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 12, 2017)

Small & big brothers: top is 38mm and below is 43mm. They seem to be almost the same in size because of the distance from the camera and the angle. 









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Added a little color for a warm sunny day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Camulos (Mar 13, 2017)

Really pleased with my GMT I picked up on eBay recently. That green bezel is killing! Gorgeous!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

What is a good price and where can you get a 38mm C60? I recently had the opportunity to try a 38mm PVD and I am amazed at the finish. I recall CW was dumping them out at 50% off a while back?


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

AVS_Racing said:


> What is a good price and where can you get a 38mm C60? I recently had the opportunity to try a 38mm PVD and I am amazed at the finish. I recall CW was dumping them out at 50% off a while back?


I believe someone here is selling a 38. Not sure of the price. CW is also having a sale now.


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

AVS_Racing said:


> What is a good price and where can you get a 38mm C60? I recently had the opportunity to try a 38mm PVD and I am amazed at the finish. I recall CW was dumping them out at 50% off a while back?


The summer sales just done. Now is 15% off all c60. U may wait for winter sales. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

Can't say that I can find much wrong with mine. Was the first spur of the moment purchase off the forums. Saw it. Loved it. Bought it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> What is a good price and where can you get a 38mm C60? I recently had the opportunity to try a 38mm PVD and I am amazed at the finish. I recall CW was dumping them out at 50% off a while back?


"A while back"....as in about a week ago?


----------



## plazzi (Nov 20, 2011)

.









Poslano sa mog Lenovo P2a42 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm not sure like few months ago, as they often have sales and I was never too into the C60 until I tried one on in the flesh. And I'm not a fan of their new logo. Is the vintage Lume any good? Or pretty much useless like all Swiss watches in this price range. It looks really good with pvd but if it Sucks I'll get the regular lume version



dumberdrummer said:


> "A while back"....as in about a week ago?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Good morning. Happiness...


I returned yesterday from a week at the beach in Nags Head, NC and wore this watch the whole week. Pool, beach, body surfing, beach and pool volley ball, grilling, dinners/nights out and it fit the bill for all of it. The clasp got a little gritty at times from the beach and surf time, but nothing a quick rinse off didn't cure. And the clasp has a few new scratches from the side of the pool. It was so comfortable, the bracelet was a much better option than a rubber or nylon strap. After it accumulated a fair bit of gunk and sun screen I scrubbed it with hand soap a couple of times and it cleaned up nicely.

And to top it off, after 2 weeks of wearing pretty much just this other than while sleeping, it's a grand *total* of 7 seconds fast, that's COSC type accuracy. Amazing.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Sorry for the ignorant question, but I've recently started looking into the tridents. When Christopher Ward runs these 30 or 50% off sales are you pretty much able to get any of the tridents at that price or is it a very limited selection? I'm looking at either a black or vintage 38mm, but kind of hate to pay more used than they were new a few weeks ago if these sales cover all their watches. I guess I'll hold out for winter if it's an across the board sale normally.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

TDKFM said:


> Sorry for the ignorant question, but I've recently started looking into the tridents. When Christopher Ward runs these 30 or 50% off sales are you pretty much able to get any of the tridents at that price or is it a very limited selection? I'm looking at either a black or vintage 38mm, but kind of hate to pay more used than they were new a few weeks ago if these sales cover all their watches. I guess I'll hold out for winter if it's an across the board sale normally.


It's hit or miss, but very rarely (if ever) are the 30-50% off sales applicable to the entire Trident line. Usually previous, or discontinued colorways. Either way, if you haven't already, your best bet is to sign up for CW emails so that you can be alerted ahead of the general public as to when their sales are. You'll then want to act fast, as the most desirable sizes, models and color will sell out quickly!


----------



## nkrell11 (Oct 24, 2016)

Trying out a couple nato's on my trident tonight since I got a new spring bar tool to get my bracelets off.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

nkrell11 said:


> Trying out a couple nato's on my trident tonight since I got a new spring bar tool to get my bracelets off.


That one really suits it!

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

15% off sale on now through July 21st.


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

Just got my new Trident Pro GMT in white 38mm. Loving this bracelet.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gladstone1969 (Jun 25, 2017)

Proud new owner ... just hit buy. Love at first sight. My first Chris Ward. I was looking for his Moon Phase watch. Bummed that he isn't selling it anymore. I hope you are all correct about quality for the $$.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Gladstone1969 said:


> Proud new owner ... just hit buy. Love at first sight. My first Chris Ward. I was looking for his Moon Phase watch. Bummed that he isn't selling it anymore. I hope you are all correct about quality for the $$.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wear in good health.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nkrell11 (Oct 24, 2016)

Gladstone1969 said:


> Proud new owner ... just hit buy. Love at first sight. My first Chris Ward. I was looking for his Moon Phase watch. Bummed that he isn't selling it anymore. I hope you are all correct about quality for the $$.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations on your purchase, I would absolutely stunned if you didn't love it. Definitely a quality watch wear in good health.


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

All, still pretty new to C. Ward. How many generations (marks?) did they have of the Trident pro?


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

eric.mcghee said:


> All, still pretty new to C. Ward. How many generations (marks?) did they have of the Trident pro?


MKII.2 with the limited 316L orange dial. MKIII will come i believe in 2019 and should be offered with the most debated but definitely not most hated 40mm version.


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

SuperP said:


> MKII.2 with the limited 316L orange dial. MKIII will come i believe in 2019 and should be offered with the most debated but definitely not most hated 40mm version.


So the 3 different dial versions don't indicate any generational/mark changes among the line?


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

7 months and still loving it.
One of these days i'll have to unwrap the bracelet & give it a go! :think:


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

The 'Tuxedo' got the call today


----------



## shapz (Nov 6, 2016)

New found love for it on a NATO!









Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Back on the wrist


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

My first CWL ever, apparently my first Trident had to be NOS MkI Pepsi


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

Zulu time


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 12, 2017)

Finally I managed to remove the bracelet and replaced it with sporty strap from cheapnatostraps. I think it looks good. 









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

My choice for the first half of the day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Arrived yesterday from a forum member. CW Trident Pro, case measures 43.5mm, lug to lug 50.5mm, on a 6.5" wrist. Wears a little bit larger than my Squale 30 Atmos, even though the specs are about the same.


----------



## JoeC (Jun 20, 2010)

Any word if this piece will be offered in blue again?


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

JoeC said:


> Any word if this piece will be offered in blue again?


I heard this one will come soon, basically the blue version of the orange that is already available:


----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

The blue dial looks great (and promising)!
But for the time being I am happy with my Vintage Trident


----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

SuperP said:


> I heard this one will come soon, basically the blue version of the orange that is already available:


But for that bloody logo I'd be all over that - I say that as the owner of 2 (old logo) CWs. Cracking watches but not a chance am I buying anything with that logo at 9.

Over on the CW forum there were some teasers of new watches with the English/Swiss flag motif at the 12 o'clock position and, thankfully, no sign of the Waitrose text at 9. If CW (saw sense and) released it like that I'd be back on board. Same goes for the teased bronze diver with blue bezel and dial.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carmello1911 (Feb 13, 2014)

New strap.. Looks alright imho.. But feel is not as comfortable as the bracelet or softer leather straps I own...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## willykatie (Jul 23, 2017)

Just got Oris Aquis 2017 the other day and since then I've been looking for a daily watch that I can wear. The Aquis slightly big on my tiny wrist and looks more dressy and goi out watch and I'm too scared to wear it everyday and was going to get Steinhart until I came across Christoper Ward C60 and I love the Vintage 38mm on nato. 

Heard that they do disc from time to time and I've registered to their mailing list and do they usually email for the disc? 

Anywhere you can see Christopher Ward in the shop apart from their showroom in London I believe? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Back on the bracelet today. You know, if this had a fully brushed bracelet and blue, or even black, outlined hands and indices, it would probably get so much more wrist time. However, each time I swap a strap or bracelet, I do gain a renewed interest!


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I really like this color combo, it looks great! Was this one of the discontinued colors, like the Blue on Blue? I really like the bracelet with the polished center links, don't really know why it gets so much hate?



dumberdrummer said:


> Back on the bracelet today. You know, if this had a fully brushed bracelet and blue, or even black, outlined hands and indices, it would probably get so much more wrist time. However, each time I swap a strap or bracelet, I do gain a renewed interest!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

drttown said:


> I really like this color combo, it looks great! Was this one of the discontinued colors, like the Blue on Blue? I really like the bracelet with the polished center links, don't really know why it gets so much hate?


Thanks! Yeah, I'm pretty fond of this colorway, too. I guess you could really consider any colorway as "discontinued" if it's no longer available, right? However, this white and blue does seem to be one of the rarer ones out there and IIRC, did not last very long on the CW website. I picked it up for a song during one of their clearance sales, I believe around the 2015 Holiday Season. It came on their black, croco-embossed leather and later purchased the matching, old (CW) logo black rubber strap and ratcheting clasp bracelet. And I wouldn't say I "hate" the polished center links by any means (just like I don't hate the polished links on my Aquis); it's just that I more so prefer brushed.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

First watch for this fine Friday.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Back on the bracelet today. You know, if this had a fully brushed bracelet and blue, or even black, outlined hands and indices, it would probably get so much more wrist time. However, each time I swap a strap or bracelet, I do gain a renewed interest!


Thats some rare stuff, almost a chimera |>


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

SuperP said:


> Thats some rare stuff, almost a chimera |>


I wish I had a chimera strapped to my wrist (albeit, the whole fire breathing thing burning off my arm hair would probably get old pretty quick, lol!)!


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't like Chris' watches. 


--------------------------------
Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

johnny action said:


> I don't like Chris' watches.
> 
> --------------------------------
> Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options


Seems like an odd thread for you to be trolling in, don't ya think?


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

dumberdrummer said:


> Seems like an odd thread for you to be trolling in, don't ya think?


The only odd thing is your labeling someone a "troll" for voicing a contrary opinion.

--------------------------------
Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

johnny action said:


> The only odd thing is your labeling someone a "troll" for voicing a contrary opinion.
> 
> --------------------------------
> Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options


"TROLLING" (informal)
"make a deliberately offensive or provocative online post with the aim of upsetting someone or eliciting an angry response from them."

Then please help us to understand. What was your intent, if not to elicit a response, of posting what you did in a thread dedicated to a line of Christopher Ward watches?


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

dumberdrummer said:


> "TROLLING" (informal)
> "make a deliberately offensive or provocative online post with the aim of upsetting someone or eliciting an angry response from them."
> 
> Then please help us to understand. What was your intent, if not to elicit a response, of posting what you did in a thread dedicated to a line of Christopher Ward watches?


Ah, so you admit you don't know what my aim was (otherwise, why ask, yes?). Go back and reread my original remark, and don't be so quick to yell "troll" when someone voices a contrary opinion. Be an adult.

--------------------------------
Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

johnny action said:


> Ah, so you admit you don't know what my aim was (otherwise, why ask, yes?). Go back and reread my original remark, and don't be so quick to yell "troll" when someone voices a contrary opinion. Be an adult.
> 
> --------------------------------
> Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options


Take your own advice, troll. Your post was 110% troll.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Yo guys chill, i dont know if troll is the right word, if he's on this forum the passion is there, he probably just doesnt like Chris' watches 
But this aint a poll vote, or what brand you hate the most thread, the title says ''CW owners''. I surely dont like a lot of brands, but that doesnt justifies me going on other threads and voice my ''beliefs''. I simply stay away... ;-)


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

#Troll 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchdoggie (Aug 13, 2009)

SuperP said:


> Yo guys chill, i dont know if troll is the right word, if he's on this forum the passion is there, he probably just doesnt like Chris' watches
> But this aint a poll vote, or what brand you hate the most thread, the title says ''CW owners''. I surely dont like a lot of brands, but that doesnt justifies me going on other threads and voice my ''beliefs''. I simply stay away... ;-)


Please stop feeding the troll.


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

lukeap69 said:


>


The new logo looks great in your picture. :-!


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Just in. 38mm. Thought it would be too small after wearing 42-45mm watches and I own a 43mm GMT Trident, but I like this, a lot.


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

Still Loving this piece.


----------



## binhpham1985 (Aug 27, 2017)

My watch 









Gửi từ SM-G950F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 12, 2017)

Orange for the weekend... 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## keessonnema (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm looking for my first automatic watch and I think the CW C60 Trident 600 Steel Vintage is an amazing piece, but it's a little bit over my budget on the CW website.
My budget sits somewhere around the €500 range (I'm from The Netherlands, if that would help).

Anyone know a good website/shop that sells it for less than €786(!)?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Your best bet in that price range is to keep an eye on the for sale forums here and buy used. They come up for sale pretty regularly at about $500USD. Also sign up for the CW Newsletter so you are aware of their sales. They often have 25, 30 and even occasional 50% off sales.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

I am looking for a C60 auto, old logo, with white dial and black bezel. PM me if you are interested in selling. Thanks.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## keessonnema (Aug 31, 2017)

I hope I can come across a nice offer this month. I'm too excited to get my hands on a C60 Trident Pro 600 38mm black/vintage.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

On a Nato










On rubber










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Black/Green Bezel


----------



## The 4th Derivative (Apr 12, 2017)

Does anyone know of any leather straps that hug the case for the trident? Similar to how Omega PO leather straps or Rolex Everest straps. I wouldn't mind if it's something that uses the standard curved endlink and just replaces the other links of the bracelet. Just anything that follows the curve of the case and doesn't leave a gap like most leather straps do


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I believe the straps sold directly from Christopher Ward do, but I might be wrong on that. Hamilton does for sure, and those would probably fit, but would have a Hamilton clasp. I am sure there are aftermarket straps as well, but I don't know of anything off the top of my head.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The 4th Derivative (Apr 12, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I believe the straps sold directly from Christopher Ward do, but I might be wrong on that. Hamilton does for sure, and those would probably fit, but would have a Hamilton clasp. I am sure there are aftermarket straps as well, but I don't know of anything off the top of my head.


I've looked at the photos on the CW website but it looks like they're flat edged so they leave a gap. I've tried contacting CW's customer service a few times to ask but I've never received a response back...


----------



## MattPap (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm trying to decide between the 38mm and the 43mm size. My wrist is small (16cm), but quite flat. I can wear big watches, for example an Omega GSOTM which is 51mm L2L and 44mm in diameter, but extremely lightweight. 
I'm almost sure that the 38mm would be too small for my personal taste, but I'm also afraid that the 43mm would be too heavy with its size. 

Any comparison with Seiko Sumo/MM300 (I own and I like both) or Steinhart Ocean One?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

The 4th Derivative said:


> I've looked at the photos on the CW website but it looks like they're flat edged so they leave a gap. I've tried contacting CW's customer service a few times to ask but I've never received a response back...


I looked at a few of the c60s on leather currently for sale in the for sale forum and it does appear that the spring bars curve slightly, but there is still some gap between the case and strap.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

The 4th Derivative said:


> Does anyone know of any leather straps that hug the case for the trident? Similar to how Omega PO leather straps or Rolex Everest straps. I wouldn't mind if it's something that uses the standard curved endlink and just replaces the other links of the bracelet. Just anything that follows the curve of the case and doesn't leave a gap like most leather straps do


As you can see, the ends of the CW leather strap are indeed curved. I haven't had it on the watch in some time. But if memory serves new correctly, there was a fairly slight gap between the strap end and case, certainly much less than with a straight end. It's a bit of a PITA to remove the bracelet, so you'll have to go by this pic of the strap and take my word for it, lol.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I have a 6.5" wrist, so it is small by comparison purposes. I do not like "big watches". With that being said, I originally ordered the 38mm size and it looked comically small on my small wrist. I settled on the 43mm size and it may be just a tad too big, but I think it looks all right. I also have a Squale 30 Atmos, which wears smaller than the CW, and the specs are about even on both. The first pic is of the CW and the second is the Squale. Hope this helps in your decision.



















MattPap said:


> I'm trying to decide between the 38mm and the 43mm size. My wrist is small (16cm), but quite flat. I can wear big watches, for example an Omega GSOTM which is 51mm L2L and 44mm in diameter, but extremely lightweight.
> I'm almost sure that the 38mm would be too small for my personal taste, but I'm also afraid that the 43mm would be too heavy with its size.
> 
> Any comparison with Seiko Sumo/MM300 (I own and I like both) or Steinhart Ocean One?


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

That squale is a slick looking watch. Is the face blue?


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

TDKFM said:


> That squale is a slick looking watch. Is the face blue?


No, it is a black on black 30 Atmos model. The 20 Atmos model does come in a Blue on Blue. Thanks.


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 12, 2017)

Nice matching strap. 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

lukeap69 said:


> Nice matching strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup its perfect [bc i've found it :-d ] to bad that its not that comfortable, very stiff probably bc it's waterproof...


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 12, 2017)

SuperP said:


> Yup its perfect [bc i've found it :-d ] to bad that its not that comfortable, very stiff probably bc it's waterproof...


I'm hoping it will 'soften' a bit after some time. But yeah, it is a bit stiff.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RazorSky (Sep 6, 2016)

I just got my C60 38mm vintage last week and I love it. I was however unlucky enough to have a tiny chip in my paint in the bezel in the 50. I'm also dealing with crazy swings of accuracy from +22 s/d when wearing it to 0 when it sits still. I know position and temperature all impact that but this is my most expensive and least accurate piece.

Link to Photos
https:// photos.app.goo.gl /5Yuwb19z0tAzJkS32


----------



## javadave61 (Mar 26, 2015)

Despite the branding challenges, it's hard to find a better looking dress diver.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Skim_Milk (Aug 9, 2014)

^very true. These are very elegant looking divers


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 12, 2017)

There is a clearance sale going on right now. I managed to snatch one C60 Trident GMT with the old logo for half the price.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Nice! Not sure how you managed that since the site has been hosed all day.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I too was able to snatch a GMT half price! You just have to keep refreshing the page until it loads, but I think a lot of the watches are already sold out. I tried to get the Red bezel/black face "nearly new" and they were already gone.



Rice and Gravy said:


> Nice! Not sure how you managed that since the site has been hosed all day.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Here is what I was wearing yesterday, and again today.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Nice! Not sure how you managed that since the site has been hosed all day.


The website hasn't worked for the most part of the day, then was up and running, and is now back down, again!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

How much is half price? I just looked on their site I don't see any tridents on clearance


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

They are either gone or the site is not working right and not showing them.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

43mm Trident Pro GMT black on black for $497!


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

drttown said:


> 43mm Trident Pro GMT black on black for $497!


been trying all day and it says out of stock all day long.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Dark Overlord said:


> been trying all day and it says out of stock all day long.


Not sure what site your looking at, I've been watching it all day and the only watches available in the clearance section are the C9 and C8. No sign of any Tridents.

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## meson1 (Jul 11, 2017)

SuperP said:


>


You've got that combo absolutely nailed. Nice work. Well done.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

meson1 said:


> You've got that combo absolutely nailed. Nice work. Well done.


Thanks ;-)

Guys if you wanna see the rest of the Clearance you have to click the link in the mail, theres still some tridents and other good stuff, yesterday there was even a C1000 ;-)


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 12, 2017)

I wonder why the 43mm C60 Trident GMT was cheaper than the 38mm. I bought the 38mm anyway as it will be my gift to my son on his birthday. Just got an email today from CW that the watch I ordered will be dispatched today. They seem to have been more prompt this time... 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

So I jumped on the sale early yesterday and was able to snag a Trident GMT black on black 43mm, after about 4 failed attempts due to the web site crashing. That being said, I did get a confirmation and shipping email. What I wanted to know, has anyone had a problem with C Ward not actually sending the items. It seems like a few people on the deal thread were saying they have had issues. Just wanted to know if anyone here has had an issue.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

When you get the shipping notification with trackin number, it should be all set. You occasionally see reports about Ward sending out a wrong watch for an order but those are rare.

I also was able to secure a C60 GMT 43mm black/black for only £362.50 ($482) and received a shipping notification 2.5 hours after the order was placed. Pleasantly surprised with that.

The issues with their website are unfortunate, especially at a time during one of these sales. They appear to be addressing customer service and shipping issues and their quality and offerings are changing for the better. We have heard it all about the logo change and the current one appears to be in it for the long haul. It's easy to complain but the company and their watches are still excellent value for money, especially when you can take advantage of sales and promotions. And they are something different from the regular Swiss watch companies.

The GMT will be my 3rd Trident. All a bit different.


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

To be honest, the Tirdent I ordered had the CHR WARD logo and I prefer it to the Christopher Ward written out in place of the 9 on the dial. That's a little too much text for me, much like the original logo. So in that respect I feel like I scored there. Thanks for the response. Glad to hear from someone who has had a positive experience with them.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> Not sure what site your looking at, I've been watching it all day and the only watches available in the clearance section are the C9 and C8. No sign of any Tridents.
> 
> "Expecto Inopinatum"


as you can see from some of the responses that followed your comment; some trident models were available for 50% OFF (GMTS) and some in the nearly new sale. Between the site crashes and the folks in the UK having the time advantage I missed out! bummer.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

The website has not worked for me for the past two days. It seems like the folks in the UK have had luck getting to the site. I sent The Customer Service Manager, Scott, an email asking if they could offer a price concession or a discount code for the folks that couldn't even access their website.... I am no going to hold my breath for an answer. When I could access the site and was able to add a watch to my basket, trying to check out and pay was like a revolving door, it would just send me back to my cart. Then the Paypal link would not work....I suppose the customers in the UK had the time advantage to shop earlier than us, here....


----------



## meson1 (Jul 11, 2017)

I got an email earlier this evening from Christopher Ward explaining that their site has been the subject of a DDOS attack which took their systems down for several hours and meant they couldn’t take orders.

They say all is supposed to be okay again now.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I still cant access either one of their websites. I was reading on the CW forum that their system may have blocked numerous IP addresses during the “attack”....


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ There isn't much left on sale at this point anyway.

I got on and saw the black on black vintage trident on the nearly new site...it was about $560 with the exchange rate. I hesitated a few hours to think on it, and then when I decided to commit one of you guys bought it.

I like my white dial version, but man I wish I could have snagged a black dial version with the old logo, on sale.


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 12, 2017)

I had to persevere on the first day of clearance sale and as soon as I got in, I have placed my order. Since yesterday the site had been stable though and I got a little bit trigger happy so I ordered a C5 Slimline Square Blue!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I wanted to try the 38mm trident for a while now but my wallet wasn't ready for this surprise attack, but I'm not too sad about it cuz I recently got these 2 to distract me.


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

Don't mind the Glycine here, put the Trident GMT on a camel colored leather and really like it.

I think I'm going to search out either PVD cased or a blue dial one as well. Unless I just wait for a bronze version. Hmm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey I just got a second hand trident and I'm finding that the end links are pretty loose, is this the case for anyone else?

I know from past experience that sometimes aftermarket spring bars won't fill the hole in the end link completely making them fit loosely, I'm wondering if this may be the case.

The previous owner also attempted to brush the case and didn't do a great job so I will need to sort that out as well but so far I'm loving the watch.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ Damn, that's the one I almost bought. <sigh>


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ is that a 43 or 38mm?


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

43mm ! The crown is also razor sharp so I'll need to fix that too lol. Bit of a fixer upper it is proving to be.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I just bought a blue on blue, 43mm model, from a member here. The polished center links, on one side of the band, were pretty scratched, but a little tape on the brushed part, and some metal polish and my dremel, and it is like new! I have three CW’s and none of them had loose end links or pins. I would assume the crown being sharp may have something to do with the brushing that was done to the watch...


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

tynan.nida said:


> Hey I just got a second hand trident and I'm finding that the end links are pretty loose, is this the case for anyone else?
> 
> I know from past experience that sometimes aftermarket spring bars won't fill the hole in the end link completely making them fit loosely, I'm wondering if this may be the case.
> 
> ...


I've noticed the spring bars on my Chris Wards to be a little thicker than normal spring bars. Maybe you can try using 1.8mm thick ones to remove any wiggle in the end links.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

drttown said:


> I just bought a blue on blue, 43mm model, from a member here. The polished center links, on one side of the band, were pretty scratched, but a little tape on the brushed part, and some metal polish and my dremel, and it is like new! I have three CW's and none of them had loose end links or pins. I would assume the crown being sharp may have something to do with the brushing that was done to the watch...


Potentially though it's uniformly sharp all the way around.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

itsreallydarren said:


> I've noticed the spring bars on my Chris Wards to be a little thicker than normal spring bars. Maybe you can try using 1.8mm thick ones to remove any wiggle in the end links.


Yeah that's what I figured I have a spring bar tool coming so I can get the bracelet off, I'll have to try some fatter spring bars.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

Anyone get their watches from the Autumn sale yet?


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

The only thing that held me back in the Autumn sale is that I really want the black dial with white markers, not the vintage markers. I like the vintage, but it's not what I _really _want so I hesitated.

In retrospect, if I could do it again, I'd pull the trigger on the vintage and learn to love the more yellow markers.

I just never seem to catch these sales with black dial/white markers in 43mm still remaining.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I was only able to access their site, before the attack, for a very short while. The watch I did get is on it's way and at currently at JFK.... From the very first day, until today, I have not been able to access their website. Their system must have blocked my IP addresses from our home router.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Toonces said:


> The only thing that held me back in the Autumn sale is that I really want the black dial with white markers, not the vintage markers. I like the vintage, but it's not what I _really _want so I hesitated.
> 
> In retrospect, if I could do it again, I'd pull the trigger on the vintage and learn to love the more yellow markers.
> 
> I just never seem to catch these sales with black dial/white markers in 43mm still remaining.


I though I saw a Trident Pro 43mm, black with white markers for around $397(old logo) and I believe it was new and not the nearly new! But the one I picked up was the GMT black on black, old logo, for $497.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Man...that would have been the score of the year.


----------



## thedentist23 (Oct 12, 2017)

I got the GMT for $497 as well! My only worry is at 43mm, it may be too big on my 6.5 inch wrist. I can't wait to find out but I still haven't received that confirmation email that my product has been shipped and the anxiety is killing me haha


----------



## mcnellyr (Nov 1, 2016)

Just acquired a 38mm Vintage. Came with 3 NATOs and the original leather strap which was surprisingly large for a 38mm watch. I found an old short leather strap in my watch box to wear it with.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

thedentist23 said:


> I got the GMT for $497 as well! My only worry is at 43mm, it may be too big on my 6.5 inch wrist. I can't wait to find out but I still haven't received that confirmation email that my product has been shipped and the anxiety is killing me haha


It should fit you fine. I too have a 6.5" wrist and my others fit well, although its at the limit of what I think I can pull off. I also have a Squale 30 Atmos, which is the same size as the CW, but it seems to wear a little smaller.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

I suppose it depends on how your wrist is shaped, and how big looks "too big" to you.

This is my 43mm on a 6.5 inch flat wrist. It is big, but still acceptable to me. I was a Navy pilot, so I have a preference for bigger watches to begin with, but most of my watches are in the 42mm range, and the extra 1mm on the C. Ward looks fine to me.

In fact, I think this picture isn't even the best representation of how it looks in person. Let me see if I can find another.

Regardless, in choosing between 38 and 43mm, the 43 is the no-brainer for me. 38 would be way too small on my wrist.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

I thought I had one farther back, like a hand-in-pocket shot, but I simply cannot find it.

Anyway:


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Sorry, now I'm spamming this thread. This is the last pic I have, and it's not as long a shot as I had imagined.


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Only pic I have on hand of my Trident Chrono Pro. Love the colorway of this piece and the "breathing" seconds sub is a fun novelty.

Also own the red ceramic GMT 600 on SS and original orange/black wave dial GMT 300.

Despite prices creeping up, I feel CW's value proposition remains pretty high, especially as the brand continues to challenge the competition with unique diver and Motorsport pieces like the Rapide collection









Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

I have just a tad over 7in flat wrist and I feel the CW 43 is my limit size wise. I don't mean to add to your anxiety, but it might feel large for you, if you aren't used to Divers at that size and weight. I'm tempted to try and 38mm for my next one.










Pics can be deceiving, it's still wraps around my wrist with no lug hangover and straps don't 'drop' straight down the still wrap.

I hope it fits you and you love it! If not there is always a 38mm to be had.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

I believe that when the 40mm Trident gonna drop in 2019 they'll stop selling those 38mm and 43mm versions :-d.
Jokes aside, its all related to the wrist conformation and l2l, me i chose the 38mm because i have a relatively small wrist and i usually like to stay below 50mm l2l, but the first impact when i have opened the package was discomfort, bc the 38mm its really small if you like watches on the bigger side. After a few weeks it started grow on me, but i still believe the 40mm will be perfect for my wrist.
I have tried the 43mm too with the bracelet and it doesnt look that bad on my 6.5'', the lugs dont hang but i feel like its really on the edge and without the bracelet it would look bigger :think:


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

My wrist is a hair under 6 3/4" and somewhat flat. The 38mm is just about perfect for me (the 13mm height helps it make look larger to me) and due to lug to lug length, the 43mm would be way too much. Personally I think heft/weight of the 43mm would be my biggest issue. That's a lot of watch, especially with the bracelet, on a wrist under 7". Regardless, everyone has their preference. My 38mm on a bracelet is definitely the most comfortable watch I own. All that said, I would LOVE a 40mm Trident.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

I own a 43mm and love the watch for what it is. I find the watch wears a touch smaller than its size. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

drttown said:


> I was only able to access their site, before the attack, for a very short while. The watch I did get is on it's way and at currently at JFK.... From the very first day, until today, I have not been able to access their website. Their system must have blocked my IP addresses from our home router.


I'm getting the same info from their tracking email. It was sent to JFK on Oct 14, how is it still en route 3 days later. Did they literally SHIP it?


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

MOV said:


> I own a 43mm and love the watch for what it is. I find the watch wears a touch smaller than its size.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Interesting. I feel the opposite. It wears larger than my 44mm 60 Atmos.

Here it is on leather today from a different perspective.










For me, it fits my wrist at the upper end. Some may feel it's too large on my wrist (7.1), 6.5 or smaller for me it might be too big. Again it's all personal opinions. I'm just sharing mine as a 43mm Trident owner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

JMD1082 said:


> I'm getting the same info from their tracking email. It was sent to JFK on Oct 14, how is it still en route 3 days later. Did they literally SHIP it?


I would assume that is has to sit in Customs for a day or two... mine shows that it was at JFK yesterday, and is now sitting in Houston, Tx. at the distribution center!!! It should be here tomorrow.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I do not like "big watches" by any means. But, what happens, is that when you go from a 38 to a 40, and then to a 42 or a 43mm watch, the smaller watches will then look comically small. That is what happened to me. I started with a Tag Heuer 37mm model, then went to a 39mm model. From there I went to a Davosa Ternos at 40mm and then to a Squale 30 Atmos at 42mm. From there I went to the CW at 43mm and it is very hard for me to go back, down in size, to the 39mm Tag or the 40mm Davosa; they just look small in comparison to the slightly bigger watches... but I don't feel like the bigger watches are too big for my wrist.

CW 43mm








Squale 30 Atmos 42mm








Davosa Ternos 40mm


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

drttown said:


> I would assume that is has to sit in Customs for a day or two... mine shows that it was at JFK yesterday, and is now sitting in Houston, Tx. at the distribution center!!! It should be here tomorrow.


 Oh man, I live in NY, yours is already in Houston. What's going on here? Hopefully both of ours arrive soon. Post pics once you get it.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

JMD1082 said:


> Oh man, I live in NY, yours is already in Houston. What's going on here? Hopefully both of ours arrive soon. Post pics once you get it.


Are you checking the status via USPS or the Royal Mail tracking email that was sent? Once it reaches the US that Royal Mail tracking email wont work...at least it didnt for me and I had to switch to USPS.


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 12, 2017)

The Royal Mail trackings (yes I have ordered different watches in 2 days) stopped after leaving the UK. For me part of the fun of ordering abroad is tracking the order  so Royal Mail is spoiling my fun.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Use the same # for USPS tracking and it should work. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Use the same # for USPS tracking and it should work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Exactly, that is what I was trying to say!!!


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

drttown said:


> Exactly, that is what I was trying to say!!!


USPS says mine is still with Customs.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

JMD1082 said:


> USPS says mine is still with Customs.


Boooo on customs... I would suppose that it will be there before you know it!!! I hope that mine arrives today. But in the meantime, this is what I am wearing for today.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Mine just arrived, it's a good looking watch, but I don't think that the GMT model is for me... I ordered a red bezel black face, non GMT, to replace this one. Probably list this one in the sales forum instead of sending it back; the last one I sent back(a 38mm model a year ago) I got screwed in the money conversion rate!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

You will easily make your $ back on that I think. Never understood why they did a GMT bezel that starts at 8. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thedentist23 (Oct 12, 2017)

I finally got my GMT in the mail! Was super excited given that I picked it up nearly new for under 500 during the sale but the mechanism seems to have problems. The GMT hand sometimes moves in 30 min increments, sometimes hour increments, and other times it shakes but doesn't move. The date doesn't always change either. I've contacted their customer support about it but they've been kind of slow with responses. Anyone have experience with their warranty policy? I want to have the watch repaired but if I do so, is my coverage up or will the mechanism continue to be covered for another 60 months?


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Good luck with their customer support/service, or lack there of. If you email them, you may never get a response(which has happened to me from their "contact us" page), or it takes, roughly, 3-5 days to hear back from them. I am a fan of their watches and don't want to complain, as I have 4 Trident Pro's, but their CS stinks. I placed an order, 3 days ago, paid immediately, was supposed to get a credit from "Scott", and have not heard anything back; no shipping/tracking info and am still waiting for Scott to respond back with my promised credit! When I can email him, it usually takes several days to hear back....In regards to your watch, I would assume that you would have the 60 month warranty, from your date of purchase. I too picked up one of those GMT models, for under $500, mine was listed as new, but I suspect it was a customer return(during their entire sale period, I was only able to access the website for about 10-15 minutes, before their system blocked my IP addresses due to the attack).


----------



## thedentist23 (Oct 12, 2017)

drttown said:


> Good luck with their customer support/service, or lack there of. If you email them, you may never get a response(which has happened to me from their "contact us" page), or it takes, roughly, 3-5 days to hear back from them. I am a fan of their watches and don't want to complain, as I have 4 Trident Pro's, but their CS stinks. I placed an order, 3 days ago, paid immediately, was supposed to get a credit from "Scott", and have not heard anything back; no shipping/tracking info and am still waiting for Scott to respond back with my promised credit! When I can email him, it usually takes several days to hear back....In regards to your watch, I would assume that you would have the 60 month warranty, from your date of purchase. I too picked up one of those GMT models, for under $500, mine was listed as new, but I suspect it was a customer return(during their entire sale period, I was only able to access the website for about 10-15 minutes, before their system blocked my IP addresses due to the attack).


Thanks, that's the exact same experience I'm having right now. Nice to know it's not just me Scott told me that I'm covered for the rest of the 60 months too and told me to fill out a form and they'd contact me shortly but that was a few days ago and I've heard nothing since. I guess I'll give it a few more days before I follow up with them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 12, 2017)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

I'm sure my son will be happy with his present on his 15th birthday. I can't wait to give this to him tomorrow!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Very lucky kid!!!


----------



## nkrell11 (Oct 24, 2016)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



lukeap69 said:


> I'm sure my son will be happy with his present on his 15th birthday. I can't wait to give this to him tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck of a watch for someone so young, hopefully he appreciates it and preserves it maybe to give to his own children someday.


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 12, 2017)

drttown said:


> Very lucky kid!!!


I am actually envious. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 12, 2017)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



nkrell11 said:


> Heck of a watch for someone so young, hopefully he appreciates it and preserves it maybe to give to his own children someday.


Oh I'm 99% sure he will appreciate it and will take good care of it. He is a good lad.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 12, 2017)

As expected, my son can't believe I bought him this watch for his birthday. He is over the moon.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

New bronze and SS blue on the site only in 43mm:


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Bronze looks fantastic, just wish it wasn't 43mm


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

lukeap69 said:


> As expected, my son can't believe I bought him this watch for his birthday. He is over the moon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, but if that is a 43mm, he makes it look small....he must be a rather tall kid.


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

drttown said:


> Very nice, but if that is a 43mm, he makes it look small....he must be a rather tall kid.


Neither has the small hour marker at 3:00 so they are both 38mm.


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 12, 2017)

Both are 38mm. He is a bit taller than me now at 15. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrishamilton (Feb 4, 2014)

Also on their site on general release is orange with black bezel.









Sent from my SM-T230 using Tapatalk


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

The bronze and a new SE blue dial is now out on the site. The both look very attractive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

lukeap69 said:


> As expected, my son can't believe I bought him this watch for his birthday. He is over the moon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool. My son is the same age and wears and Gshock that I gave him for his 13th bday. I've been considering getting him something like a Trident for his 16th bday.


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 12, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Very cool. My son is the same age and wears and Gshock that I gave him for his 13th bday. I've been considering getting him something like a Trident for his 16th bday.


I am sure he will be very happy with it in addition to his Gshock. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pirho123 (Nov 24, 2012)

Many beautiful macro pics of red Trident  http://getat.ru/christopher-ward-trident-gmt/

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Hey guys.

Can you recommend a leather strap for the black dial/bezel trident pro? I plan to waterproof the band and will likely wear it surfing and diving, so I don't want to spend too much money as the band will essentially be disposable.

Ideally I'd like to get something in the $20 +/- range if possible. I don't want some crap strap, but until I know how the waterproofing works out I don't want to break the bank, either.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Toonces said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Can you recommend a leather strap for the black dial/bezel trident pro? I plan to waterproof the band and will likely wear it surfing and diving, so I don't want to spend too much money as the band will essentially be disposable.
> 
> Ideally I'd like to get something in the $20 +/- range if possible. I don't want some crap strap, but until I know how the waterproofing works out I don't want to break the bank, either.


the hirsch carbon is a great strap that cost a little more but is already waterproof and looks great. I have the orange which I use for my Squale.

22mm Hirsch "Carbon" Black with White Stitching 120/80 22/20


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

Good times! Finally I caught a good deal on the watch I'd been eyeing for a while now, the 38mm C60. Wasn't really after one colour in particular but I'm glad I got it in blue, with the wonderful wavy dial!









Inaugural journey (well... I bought it used, but still) on the way home. It came on stock leather with curved spring bars (a first for me!)









Slapped it on a navy perlon for a trip to the museum









Took it to the office on a 'wavy' patterned NATO that I bought along with it. This watch is great for trying out straps!

Overall I'm *very* impressed with it. Build and finish is outstanding, and the way the date just flips at 23:55 is pretty cool (all my ETA watches are no-date so I'm used to the slow transition of my Japanese mechanicals). This'll be hard to beat for a smart casual choice and may very well edge some of my other blue divers on to the sales forum!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Dunzdeck said:


> Good times! Finally I caught a good deal on the watch I'd been eyeing for a while now, the 38mm C60. Wasn't really after one colour in particular but I'm glad I got it in blue, with the wonderful wavy dial!
> 
> View attachment 12634589
> 
> ...


Curious, where did you buy the wavy strap? I have never seen that style.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

I spotted it in the seller's watchbox and on a whim begged him to sell it to me, so I couldn't tell you. He says he doesn't remember. It does look special indeed! I wish I could tell you more!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

MOV said:


> Curious, where did you buy the wavy strap? I have never seen that style.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro





Dunzdeck said:


> I spotted it in the seller's watchbox and on a whim begged him to sell it to me, so I couldn't tell you. He says he doesn't remember. It does look special indeed! I wish I could tell you more!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...ucts/3-graphic-nato-strap?variant=41548254992


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

Gosh, I overpaid! Good spot  Might have to get a few more NATOs to slake my resentment now...


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

I’m really torn between the bronze and SS new blue dial Tridents. Keep switching back and forth. Both have serious merits.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

Sadly some amateur measurement now shows mine to be running fast by +11s/d. Would you advise to have it regulated?
I realise it may very well be within spec but I've been very lucky with my other watches, my Sumo is almost perfectly accurate and the Tisell runs -0.4. This is the only gripe stopping my C60 from being the perfect dressy diver.


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

I could live with +/- 11 secs myself.

Does CW usually have big Black Friday sales? I’ve never been a huge BF shopper but seeing as it’s so close it might be worth waiting this time....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Info on Black Friday sales: Christopher Ward Forum • View topic - Black friday


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Thank you, maybe I'll just jump in now....well once I figure out SS or bronze 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Dunzdeck said:


> Sadly some amateur measurement now shows mine to be running fast by +11s/d. Would you advise to have it regulated?
> I realise it may very well be within spec but I've been very lucky with my other watches, my Sumo is almost perfectly accurate and the Tisell runs -0.4. This is the only gripe stopping my C60 from being the perfect dressy diver.


Have you only owned it for a less than a week? Is it used or did you buy it new? If the latter, then I would give it a few weeks of wear to settle in before even thinking about regulation.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Received a few days ago.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

38mm GMT.

IIRC I pre-ordered this as soon as the new (at the time) models appeared on the site.No.00045.

It gets a lot of compliments and is often mistaken for more well-known, more expensive brands.

A very comfortable watch with a solid feel to it. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

This arrived a few days ago. Breaking it in at work!










"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

All, I just had to share this with the rest of you. After a full day of wearing my C. Ward Trident GMT, I put it on the ol' timegrapher and she's ticking beautifully. These are such underappreciated pieces.


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

Oh, I should add that my watch has never been regulated or even opened.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Sminkypinky said:


> 38mm GMT.
> 
> IIRC I pre-ordered this as soon as the new (at the time) models appeared on the site.No.00045.
> 
> ...


Great looking watch! I wonder how that 38MM compares, size wise, to a 40MM?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Anyone know how much a bracelet for the 43mm costs? Thx.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> Anyone know how much a bracelet for the 43mm costs? Thx.


$140


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

rosborn said:


> $140


Thanks Rob. That's not too bad at all, given the quality.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> Thanks Rob. That's not too bad at all, given the quality.


Couldn't agree more. Fantastic watch and bracelet!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

rosborn said:


> Great looking watch! I wonder how that 38MM compares, size wise, to a 40MM?


It's 2mm smaller.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

dumberdrummer said:


> It's 2mm smaller.


Ha...ha...ha...

I was hoping someone would contribute a photo with 39MM watch alongside a 40MM watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

Speaking of 40mm, I really wish they would go with a 40mm Trident. A 40mm GMT with a different bezel insert would be collection killer for me I think.

I'll post up a picture of my 38mm next to a 40mm Nacken shortly.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Here you go. Keep in mind that the 38mm is also 3mm shorter lug to lug than the other too.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Here you go. Keep in mind that the 38mm is also 3mm shorter lug to lug than the other too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you sir! There is definitely a size difference but it isn't as large as I imagined. I have been wearing a 40MM Ginault Ocean Rover since November 3rd and the diameter has become my sweet spot. down from 43/44MM. Who knew?

I "think" I could wear the 38MM Trident but like you wrote above, would love to see a 40MM Trident.

Thanks again.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

rosborn said:


> Great looking watch! I wonder how that 38MM compares, size wise, to a 40MM?


Thank you. I think it wears large for a 38mm, maybe because the bezel is quite narrow?

P.S. for reference, my wrist is 7.3in and quite wide and flat across the top.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Sminkypinky said:


> Thank you. I think it wears large for a 38mm, maybe because the bezel is quite narrow?
> 
> P.S. for reference, my wrist is 7.3in and quite wide and flat across the top.


Yes,I think I could wear that watch. My wrist is 7" and, like yours, more flat than round.

Thank you sir!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I think the bracelet helps size it up. I've never tried it, but in pictures the 38 on a strap or nato looks smaller to me. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I think I want to try to trade my 38mm Vintage for one with the red bezel and add some color to my collection. Am I correct in thinking that it is not a bright red, but more of a blood red, almost garnet? It appears that way in pictures, but having not seen one in person I am not sure.


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **










Figured I'd snap my 38mm C60 next to the Ginault Ocean Rover (40mm). To me, they wear largely the same.

OVM also included for fun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



Dunzdeck said:


> Figured I'd snap my 38mm C60 next to the Ginault Ocean Rover (40mm). To me, they wear largely the same.
> 
> OVM also included for fun.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great photo. The size difference is obvious but not extreme. While a 43MM watch looks greatly larger than a 40MM watch the 40MM Ocean Rover does not look greatly larger than the 38MM Trident. I find that interesting.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

FWIW, I still wear my CW C60 Trident Pro and every day I do, I am amazed by its quality. It's one of the best fitting watching (43mm) for me - surprisingly for me who has the curse of skinny wrists.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Any excuse to post a pic of my new C60 bronze. I love it.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

sticky said:


> Any excuse to post a pic of my new C60 bronze. I love it.
> 
> View attachment 12665685


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Cratto (Jul 2, 2016)

Gorgeous. What's the accuracy like?



sticky said:


> Any excuse to post a pic of my new C60 bronze. I love it.
> 
> View attachment 12665685


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

sticky said:


> Any excuse to post a pic of my new C60 bronze. I love it.
> 
> View attachment 12665685


Awesome congratz!
I heard the success of this bronze Trident was so strong that they're planing to do a smaller version next year since many have asked for it.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

SuperP said:


> Awesome congratz!
> I heard the success of this bronze Trident was so strong that they're planing to do a smaller version next year since many have asked for it.


Agree. Smaller bronze version was approved for next year.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

In the meantime, loving my newly arrived C60 Vintage 38mm.

They missed my request to change the standard strap to an extra small strap. But co- founder Mike France came through and had their customer service send a complimentary ES strap. My second CW watch. Always impressed with their customer service and the quality to price ratio of their watches. And of course their 5 year movement warranty.


----------



## BigBeazy (Sep 8, 2017)

Got the Trident GMT from the sale they had a month or so back and for my first Swiss piece I am completely blown away at the quality Chris Ward has in his watches. I was worried about the size (I bought the 43mm version) and I have 6.5" wrist but the watch size itself is perfect and not over bearing at all. The bracelet really makes this piece also, I was originally going to put it on a sail cloth band but had issues removing the pins to do so and I'm glad I didn't replace it.

Feels good to join the club finally!


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

CW pins have always given me issues too, much more challenging than my Pelagos. Was actually trying to put the Trident bracelet back on today, but just ordered a grey canvas strap instead. Other than those pins I also love the quality and value CW offers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

I've been completely unable to remove the pins and take the bracelet off. I took one (I have two) to a watch repair shop to take one of the bracelets off. I can do them fine with a NATO on, but the bracelet defeats me.


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Toonces said:


> I've been completely unable to remove the pins and take the bracelet off. I took one (I have two) to a watch repair shop to take one of the bracelets off. I can do them fine with a NATO on, but the bracelet defeats me.


Are you using tweezers or just the standard tool?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Relo60 said:


> In the meantime, loving my newly arrived C60 Vintage 38mm.
> 
> They missed my request to change the standard strap to an extra small strap. But co- founder Mike France came through and had their customer service send a complimentary ES strap. My second CW watch. Always impressed with their customer service and the quality to price ratio of their watches. And of course their 5 year movement warranty.
> 
> ...


Nice!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigBeazy (Sep 8, 2017)

MC88 said:


> Are you using tweezers or just the standard tool?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried using the regular spring bar tool and was unable to do it. My friend has the red Trident on leather that has the quick release pins making it a breeze.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

The spring bars that CW uses seem to make it more difficult than it should be. Using good quality double-flanged spring bars will make it easier. And of course using the right tool for the job..

Made this video a little while ago.


----------



## FLUGZEUG (Jun 26, 2007)

Not until recently did I give serious consideration to CW as an optional addition to my collection.
I realize that true watch horologists discount quartz movements and I don't own many myself, but I found myself attracted to the now discontinued C60 Trident 300 in blue. It helped that it was brand new, understanding that they were on sale earlier this year. I prefer the older Christopher Ward logo and the blue dial reminds me of my old Omega Seamaster with the wave dial. I also really like the markers compared to CW's revised design, micro second, date on the 4 instead of 3 and homage hour marker design. It has the same case work as the 600 from what I understand. It also has the ratchet adjustable clasp. I also prefer a smaller case size instead of the more common 43mm.

I haven't received it yet (few more days), but how do the experienced CW forum members regard the C60 Trident 300?

I also picked up C8 Flyer automatic in 38mm (discontinued) Natural bead blasted finish. That one I'me looking forward to as a replacement to my (had forever Tutima Pacific).

Joined the mailing list, noticed of sales and special editions.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks for the video. I'm using a regular spring bar tool. I don't have those pliers, but they sure make it look much easier in your video.


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Where did you buy that tool, some quick amazon search and I couldn’t find any


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

https://www.esslinger.com/horofix-watch-bracelet-springbar-pliers-band-tool/


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Have to say the rubber CW strap is very good quality, and super comfortable


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

For those who’ve bought C60s lately, how is the lume on the new ones? I bought one years ago but the lume was terrible. Would I be satisfied as a lumeaholic with the new C60s? Is it readable late at night?


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> For those who've bought C60s lately, how is the lume on the new ones? I bought one years ago but the lume was terrible. Would I be satisfied as a lumeaholic with the new C60s? Is it readable late at night?


Don't think you would be happy. My Seiko Samurai (SRBP055) has way better lume. But then I'm not a lumeaholic.;-).


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> For those who've bought C60s lately, how is the lume on the new ones? I bought one years ago but the lume was terrible. Would I be satisfied as a lumeaholic with the new C60s? Is it readable late at night?





Relo60 said:


> Don't think you would be happy. My Seiko Samurai (SRBP055) has way better lume. But then I'm not a lumeaholic.;-).


To answer the OP's question as it was asked, from someone who owned a 1st gen C60 and still owns a 2nd gen, then YES, you should find the lume to be considerably better on the 2nd gen (and I still find it readable in the morning, 7-8 hours later). In fairness to Relo's response, though, he is correct that the lume is not in Seiko territory (as compared to the Sumo I've previously owned and 2nd gen Monster that I still own); however, keep in mind that the hands and indices on the Seikos are considerably larger than those on the C60, so more "real estate" for lume to be applied.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

dumberdrummer said:


> To answer the OP's question as it was asked, from someone who owned a 1st gen C60 and still owns a 2nd gen, then YES, you should find the lume to be considerably better on the 2nd gen (and I still find it readable in the morning, 7-8 hours later). In fairness to Relo's response, though, he is correct that the lume is not in Seiko territory (as compared to the Sumo I've previously owned and 2nd gen Monster that I still own); however, keep in mind that the hands and indices on the Seikos are considerably larger than those on the C60, so more "real estate" for lume to be applied.


And Ward uses C1 lume vs Seiko's version of C3. If they were smart, they would switch to BGW9.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

What's the reason to use C1? Is it cheaper?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Ah well. I guess I'll have to give it a miss. I was thinking of picking up that blue LE. Oh well.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Toonces said:


> What's the reason to use C1? Is it cheaper?


My best guess is there could be a few logical reasons.....1) C1 has been around longer than BGW9; 2) C3 has a somewhat greenish appearance in daylight (and glows green) and while both C1 and BGW9 are white in daylight, C1 glows green and BGW9 glows blue (so, could just be watchmaker's preference); 3) as you mentioned, there very well might be a cost factor involved (although I have no idea what any of these grades of Luminova actually cost); 4) any other reasons that I'm not aware of, lol!!!!!


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

C1 is white in daylight - more cosmetically pleasing to the eye and designer. However, as the chart shows, it suffers when in the dark vs C3 and BGW9.

That said, my C60 Trident GMT glows well enough to be read by dark adjusted eyes in the AM. But I cannot understand using C1 on a 600m rated diver.....especially when BGW9 looks just as white in the daylight.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Light patina starting to show


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Pic not showing


----------



## BigBeazy (Sep 8, 2017)

Anyone think there will be any more Tridents on sale tomorrow for the flash sale?


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Must be the photo angle, but that appears to have no crown guard on the case.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Last two periods of timing my Trident Pro









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattPap (Jun 17, 2006)

In case you're interested, this is my review about the Trident Bronze. Sorry for my English! 
I really like it so far, waiting for the patina.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice review, and kudos on your English



MattPap said:


> In case you're interested, this is my review about the Trident Bronze. Sorry for my English!
> I really like it so far, waiting for the patina.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

MattPap said:


> In case you're interested, this is my review about the Trident Bronze. Sorry for my English!
> I really like it so far, waiting for the patina.


Very good review and your English is fine. Love the blue rubber strap on the Trident.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Really digging the dial of the new version. I can't stop thinking about the 38mm vintage. I'm in a downsizing mode lately and it may be my next purchase.

Is the clasp push button like the omega clasp or a copy of glidelock?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Hard to explain but here's a picture. You push that little tab to the right and it slides back or forth.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nelnut (Dec 6, 2017)

Less than a month old but i'm thinking of selling it and looking into investing in a GMT with burgundy bezel


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gregg.masnick (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

I picked up a C60 Vintage 38 a couple of months ago and love it. Took about 6 weeks for the movement to break in, but it's settled in to a respectable +3.8spd averaged over the past month (since resetting for the end of DST). I've heard some speak negatively of the lume, but it's way better than my Victorinox Chrono Classic that I've had for the past 6 years. Charge it under a lamp for 10-15 minutes before bed and the hands and markers are still bright enough 6-7 hours later that my dark adjusted eyes can make out the time. Not sure if the faux aged lume is brighter than the C1 lume on the standard model.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

MX793 said:


> Not sure if the faux aged lume is brighter than the C1 lume on the standard model.


My experience has been it is not.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Rbelloni1 (Dec 10, 2017)

Can someone help me..... why did CW ruin the watch and put that logo at the 9..... UGHHHHH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbelloni1 (Dec 10, 2017)

MattPap said:


> In case you're interested, this is my review about the Trident Bronze. Sorry for my English!
> I really like it so far, waiting for the patina.


Have you heard anything about them fixing that 9 o'clock logo?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbelloni1 (Dec 10, 2017)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



rosborn said:


> Great photo. The size difference is obvious but not extreme. While a 43MM watch looks greatly larger than a 40MM watch the 40MM Ocean Rover does not look greatly larger than the 38MM Trident. I find that interesting.


What one do you find is better quality?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbelloni1 (Dec 10, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Here you go. Keep in mind that the 38mm is also 3mm shorter lug to lug than the other too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quality wise what one do you pick?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



Rbelloni1 said:


> What one do you find is better quality?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I truly find them to be of equal quality. The Christopher Ward punches well above its price point. And...that is coming from a guy who would pay the full asking price for a Ginault Ocean Rover. I am a huge fan of Christopher Ward. People complain about their regular price for the Trident 600 Pro but I think it's worth every penny. Those same people wouldn't say a word if the watch were one of the established Swiss brands. Notice I don't own a Christopher Ward and I'm still singing there praises. That's how much I love them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



rosborn said:


> Great photo. The size difference is obvious but not extreme. While a 43MM watch looks greatly larger than a 40MM watch the 40MM Ocean Rover does not look greatly larger than the 38MM Trident. I find that interesting.


The dial on the C60 is relatively large for a small diver. I believe it's 29mm, which is actually larger than a Sub's (around 27mm, IIRC). This helps it appear closer in size to a 40mm Sub. I have an old, 38mm Wenger diver that wears/appears much smaller than the C60 because it has a much smaller dial (around 24mm). Looking at the 2, it's hard to believe they're the same size.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Rbelloni1 said:


> Quality wise what one do you pick?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bracelet on the CW is better as is the bezel action, but the bezel on the NTH is easier to grip. The finish on the case is also better on the CW I think, and the movement in mine is SUPER accurate (it's within COSC), where as the Miyota 9105 in the NTH is about +6-7spd. Due to the bracelet and 38mm size the CW is much more comfortable to wear, but is a more dressy diver and not as versatile or as much of a tool watch as the NTH Nacken. The crown action on the 2 are very close, but I'd give the edge to the CW on that aspect. The case back details are miles better on the CW

So overall quality is definitely better with the Trident vs the NTH Nacken


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

I can't believe how much I love my Chr. Ward Trident Pro. I bought the black dial (old logo) from a WUS. I took the bracelet off immediately and finally settled on a distressed leather strap and I simply love the watch now. It's my go-to watch every day. I waterproofed the strap so I could wear the watch surfing, but I'm not sure the waterproofing worked. It's a cheap strap so it's ok if it dies, but I'm hoping it works because the watch just looks perfect on this leather strap IMO.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I continue to be amazed at my Trident's accuracy. It's been running continuously now for 19 days off and on wrist. If it sits for a day I wind it a few turns and put it back in the box. 

It's a grand total of +0.6 seconds fast.


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Just added to the collection -- C60 Bronzo on webbing. Fighting hard not to force patina


----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)

Trident Pro 600 38mm on a Hirsch Robby strap.


----------



## boomguy57 (Mar 28, 2016)

IronHide said:


> Just added to the collection -- C60 Bronzo on webbing. Fighting hard not to force patina
> 
> View attachment 12752161
> 
> ...


I love this...wish they made it in 38mm!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 12, 2017)

Flatspotter said:


> Trident Pro 600 38mm on a Hirsch Robby strap.


Brilliant!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Strokee (Dec 23, 2017)

Finally arrived today. I was worried the 43mm would be too big for my wrists, but it fits great!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tempted (Nov 21, 2017)

Can't believe I'd missed this thread. Joined the C60 Trident club last week and have been loving it ever since. Averaging -1.9s/d so far, so happy with that.


----------



## vfedorov (Dec 20, 2017)

Hey what size is your wrist? I cant decide between the 43mm and 38mm.


----------



## vfedorov (Dec 20, 2017)

Strokee said:


> Finally arrived today. I was worried the 43mm would be too big for my wrists, but it fits great!


Hey strokee, mind telling me your wrist size? Im trying to decide between 38mm and 43mm.


----------



## Baric (Aug 23, 2014)

I have 2 C60 Tridents, both 43mm, on my 7.25-7.5 inch wrist. Fit beautifully.


----------



## vfedorov (Dec 20, 2017)

Baric said:


> I have 2 C60 Tridents, both 43mm, on my 7.25-7.5 inch wrist. Fit beautifully.


I just received my 38mm trident pro 600, my wrist is 6.5 inch, but it feels small right out of the box and on early impressions. Maybe it'll grow on me. I've been wearing a 40mm Daniel wellington as a regular maybe its the smaller dial face which im not used to.


----------



## Baric (Aug 23, 2014)

vfedorov said:


> I just received my 38mm trident pro 600, my wrist is 6.5 inch, but it feels small right out of the box and on early impressions. Maybe it'll grow on me. I've been wearing a 40mm Daniel wellington as a regular maybe its the smaller dial face which im not used to.


I have noticed that when going from a larger to a smaller size it takes a bit to get used to. At first the smaller size will feel too small, but this should go away. But only you you can say if something is too small or too large.

I'm found that 40mm is the lower end of what I consider acceptable on my 7.5" wrist. My current regular rotation is a 40mm Omega FOIS, a 42mm Zenith El Primero, the 43mm Trident, and a 44mm Omega Grey Side of the Moon. The FOIS teeters on too small, so I stay away from sub 40's as a general rule.

Everyone has to find what works for them. One size does not fit all here.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## vfedorov (Dec 20, 2017)

Baric said:


> I have noticed that when going from a larger to a smaller size it takes a bit to get used to. At first the smaller size will feel too small, but this should go away. But only you you can say if something is too small or too large.


Okay, I'll give it a little bit. It shouldn't be a problem since CW offers a 60 day return policy. This being my first adult watch, I've been trying to make the purchase perfect. Hopefully I'll have a similar collection one day.


----------



## Tempted (Nov 21, 2017)

vfedorov said:


> I just received my 38mm trident pro 600, my wrist is 6.5 inch, but it feels small right out of the box and on early impressions. Maybe it'll grow on me. I've been wearing a 40mm Daniel wellington as a regular maybe its the smaller dial face which im not used to.


Mine is the 43mm Trident. I have a ~7.25" wrist. My dress watch is 38mm and it doesn't bother me swapping between the two sizes. You've got the 60/60, so surely you could wear it at home for to see if you get used to it?


----------



## vfedorov (Dec 20, 2017)

Tempted said:


> Mine is the 43mm Trident. I have a ~7.25" wrist. My dress watch is 38mm and it doesn't bother me swapping between the two sizes. You've got the 60/60, so surely you could wear it at home for to see if you get used to it?


Yeah that's what I am thinking. Any idea how strict they are with the 60 day return policy? I need to remove some links for it too fit, but im not sure if that void the warranty as it states "should not be worn"


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

vfedorov said:


> Yeah that's what I am thinking. Any idea how strict they are with the 60 day return policy? I need to remove some links for it too fit, but im not sure if that void the warranty as it states "should not be worn"


I think you may have answered your own question...


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

LOL.

"I removed some links and re-sized the bracelet, but, like, I didn't _wear _it..."

Good luck with that.


----------



## vfedorov (Dec 20, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> I think you may have answered your own question...


lol looks like it. Any of you have a comparison between the 38mm and a 40mm diver or even a 42mm? The other watch im looking at is the Squale 30atmos ceramica and halios seaforth (but who knows when that'll be available).


----------



## Tempted (Nov 21, 2017)

vfedorov said:


> Yeah that's what I am thinking. Any idea how strict they are with the 60 day return policy? I need to remove some links for it too fit, but im not sure if that void the warranty as it states "should not be worn"


Their website has section about the 60:60 Guarantee.

"Does bracelet resizing affect my 60:60 warranty?
No, resizing does not affect the 60:60 warranty, but please include any bracelet links that have been removed when returning the watch."

So by the letter of the law, as it were, they should accept it. If you gouge the lugs upon doing this though, they may have something to say about it, so I guess that in itself is a risk? Don't know where you're based, I'm guessing not the UK. I am in the UK and if it were me, I would probably buy both versions and return the one I didn't want, but this is more of an effort if you're abroad.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ Wow, I stand corrected. Damn, that's a heck of a good return policy!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Tempted said:


> Their website has section about the 60:60 Guarantee.
> 
> "Does bracelet resizing affect my 60:60 warranty?
> No, resizing does not affect the 60:60 warranty, but please include any bracelet links that have been removed when returning the watch."
> ...





Toonces said:


> ^ Wow, I stand corrected. Damn, that's a heck of a good return policy!


Instead of listening to us, your safest bet would be to get confirmation from Christopher Ward Customer Services BEFORE you purchase. The language between what they're calling "warranty" and "guarantee" is somewhat vague. Sure, they clearly state resizing the bracelet does not affect the warranty, but they also state..."60-day free returns
If for any reason you're not happy with your watch, you have up to 60 days to return it, in perfect condition, free of charge and receive a replacement or full refund by return with no quibbles." In my experiences elsewhere, a resized bracelet means that it is no longer in "perfect condition". Would love to hear what CW tells you on this.


----------



## vfedorov (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks to everyone for their input. 

I have just emailed Christoper ward so I'll let you guys know what they say.


----------



## vfedorov (Dec 20, 2017)

Just spoke to Scott from CW, re-sizing the bracelet does not void the return policy!


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

hey gang. just picked up my first trident, red bezel, black dial. Should be here by Friday, maybe sooner. Can anyone tell me; do straight 22mm straps fit? Every pic on the website shows rounded, fitted straps so I wasn't sure if it was just their strap design or if you need to use curved bars.

thanks!


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Straight straps fit but depends on the strap and can be a tight fit. Using curved spring bars on straight ends will make it a lot easier.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm not sure I exactly understand your question, but I have a normal leather strap on my C60 and it fits fine IMO.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

A thick nato strap was tight, but fit with some pulling. The leather strap fit fine. I guess it just depends.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

thanks gents


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

joined the club today

CW1 by Gavin Gear, on Flickr
CW4 by Gavin Gear, on Flickr
CW7 by Gavin Gear, on Flickr
CW8 by Gavin Gear, on Flickr


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I was sad to see it go, but I am glad that it went to a good home. It was just a little too big on my small wrist! Looks perfect on yours!



Dark Overlord said:


> joined the club today
> 
> CW1 by Gavin Gear, on Flickr
> CW4 by Gavin Gear, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## vfedorov (Dec 20, 2017)

I decided to keep the 38mm C60. I went back and fourth between this and the squale 30 atmos and even the 43mm C60, but ultimately decided that I would become accustomed to the 38mm even though it felt "small". It doesn't look small from the pictures, but just holding it in my giant hands made it small. Here are some photos:


----------



## peppaz (Aug 7, 2017)

Anyone getting one??? I am $630 with the spring coupon code


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^ahhh if I knew they were going to do blue again I might have considered over red/black.... but then again red/black is a little more unique and was in my collection already. oh well. little sad to see the vintage models go.


----------



## Baric (Aug 23, 2014)

I hate CW. I love blue. Maybe I'll leave some hints in certain ears leading up to my next birthday...


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

Dark Overlord said:


> little sad to see the vintage models go.


They are soon to be replaced by the new vintage diver they have coming up. 41mm; Manual Wind; Boxed Sapphire Crystal. Truly more vintage in nature than the C60 was trying to be.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Some exciting watches coming for 2018. Hopefully one of them is a a bronze case with a blue dial between 38-41mm.

Here's my 38mm with a quick release vintage leather strap in camel colours.


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Would someone please pm me the current discount code?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

Relo60 said:


> Some exciting watches coming for 2018. Hopefully one of them is a a bronze case with a blue dial between 38-41mm.


Both 38mm and GMT versions of the Bronze Trident were recently confirmed for 2018. :-!


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Devarika Woulf said:


> Both 38mm and GMT versions of the Bronze Trident were recently confirmed for 2018. :-!


They mentioned a 38mm and GMT (I'm assuming the GMT will be 43mm) but I'm wondering if they'll offer a GMT in 38mm.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Where are you guys reading about the 2018 releases?


----------



## vfedorov (Dec 20, 2017)

My watch is running 40 Seconds behind after 3 days of use. I wore it all day, took it off for bed. woke up and it was still on time. Wore it all day, took it off for bed. woke up and it was 5 seconds behind. and today its been 40 seconds behind. Should I be concerned? This is my first automatic watch.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

vfedorov said:


> My watch is running 40 Seconds behind after 3 days of use. I wore it all day, took it off for bed. woke up and it was still on time. Wore it all day, took it off for bed. woke up and it was 5 seconds behind. and today its been 40 seconds behind. Should I be concerned? This is my first automatic watch.


The movement needs some time to "break in". Probably around a month of continuous use. Yours however had a rapid change in accuracy which MAY have been caused by magnetization. What you need to do is to monitor the day to day accuracy and note when the movement stabilizes. You can then send it to a watchmaker for regulation and demagnetization. That's an easy process and the watch should return to a 3-4 sec/day accuracy margin.
If however the watch keeps doing abnormal variations in terms of accuracy then this is an indication that other elements like isochronism have been affected so it could be a faulty movement.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

Usually if it's magnatized it will run fast, not slow. Make sure it is fully wound and keep track of it another day. If it is still acting like that send it back, if it's under warranty. Do NOT take it to anyone locally, you have a warranty for a reason. Use it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vfedorov (Dec 20, 2017)

Larry23 said:


> The movement needs some time to "break in". Probably around a month of continuous use. Yours however had a rapid change in accuracy which MAY have been caused by magnetization.


I do use it around my laptop so it is a possibility.



Rice and Gravy said:


> Usually if it's magnatized it will run fast, not slow. Make sure it is fully wound and keep track of it another day. If it is still acting like that send it back, if it's under warranty. Do NOT take it to anyone locally, you have a warranty for a reason. Use it.


Thanks, I'll fully wind it and keep track of it for another couple of days.


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

biscuit141 said:


> Where are you guys reading about the 2018 releases?


Christopher Ward Forum ? View topic - Spring 2018 Loupe Magazine


----------



## wildberry (Feb 17, 2012)

Devarika Woulf said:


> They are soon to be replaced by the new vintage diver they have coming up. 41mm; Manual Wind; Boxed Sapphire Crystal. Truly more vintage in nature than the C60 was trying to be.


I'm digging that look, think they will offer a smaller than 41mm size? Also, +1 for manual wind!


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Does anyone have a wrist shot of the new Trident Pro Marine Blue model?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

vfedorov said:


> I do use it around my laptop so it is a possibility.


I'd say that is highly unlikely to be the cause IF it's magnetized. All of my watches would be magnetized if this was a common cause.


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

drttown said:


> Does anyone have a wrist shot of the new Trident Pro Marine Blue model?


Real life pictures: Christopher Ward Forum ? View topic - Blue on Blue - A new Trident


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Devarika Woulf said:


> Real life pictures: Christopher Ward Forum ? View topic - Blue on Blue - A new Trident


Thank you for that link, I googled and could not find any real life pictures of the watch...


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Devarika Woulf said:


> They are soon to be replaced by the new vintage diver they have coming up. 41mm; Manual Wind; Boxed Sapphire Crystal. Truly more vintage in nature than the C60 was trying to be.


Where did you get that info/photo ??

Very interesting size. Not sure about the manual wind on a screw down crown.


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

Christopher Ward Forum ? View topic - C65 Trident - what's next?


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Looks like the upcoming vintage diver will have a 6-12 dial by looking at the teaser photo. Why can't they have all stick/baton dial?


----------



## Honzis (Jun 6, 2017)

*fitting 43mm for medium wrist*

Hello everybody,

Im having quite a dilema. I have about mid sized wrist, just a tad above 7 inches and I dont know if the Trident 43mm would fit me. Idont want 38mm diver, but Im not sure if the 43mm isnt too much.

But on the other hand Im wearing SKX right now and it sits on me just perfectly, so do you think that the milimeter more in diameter with different case shape and lug-to-lug would be too much? Any ideas? Unfortunately, I dont have chance to try the watch before ordering one.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: fitting 43mm for medium wrist*



Honzis said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Im having quite a dilema. I have about mid sized wrist, just a tad above 7 inches and I dont know if the Trident 43mm would fit me. Idont want 38mm diver, but Im not sure if the 43mm isnt too much.
> 
> But on the other hand Im wearing SKX right now and it sits on me just perfectly, so do you think that the milimeter more in diameter with different case shape and lug-to-lug would be too much? Any ideas? Unfortunately, I dont have chance to try the watch before ordering one.


CW have a fantastic return policy. That said, I am guessing the 43 will be fine with a 7" wrist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: fitting 43mm for medium wrist*



Honzis said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Im having quite a dilema. I have about mid sized wrist, just a tad above 7 inches and I dont know if the Trident 43mm would fit me. Idont want 38mm diver, but Im not sure if the 43mm isnt too much.
> 
> But on the other hand Im wearing SKX right now and it sits on me just perfectly, so do you think that the milimeter more in diameter with different case shape and lug-to-lug would be too much? Any ideas? Unfortunately, I dont have chance to try the watch before ordering one.


Trident 43 wear much larger than an skx in every dimension but thickness. No experience with trident 38.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: fitting 43mm for medium wrist*



Honzis said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Im having quite a dilema. I have about mid sized wrist, just a tad above 7 inches and I dont know if the Trident 43mm would fit me. Idont want 38mm diver, but Im not sure if the 43mm isnt too much.
> 
> But on the other hand Im wearing SKX right now and it sits on me just perfectly, so do you think that the milimeter more in diameter with different case shape and lug-to-lug would be too much? Any ideas? Unfortunately, I dont have chance to try the watch before ordering one.


personally I feel like the trident wears small, esp on the bracelet because of its 4mm taper. My wrist is 6.75" and I think it fits great.

CW4 by Gavin Gear, on Flickr
CW5 by Gavin Gear, on Flickr


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

watchninja123 said:


> Looks like the upcoming vintage diver will have a 6-12 dial by looking at the teaser photo. Why can't they have all stick/baton dial?


Also you can see they've added two flag logo in relief under the 12 o'clock marker, I thin that will add excellent symmetry however at 41mm I won't be in on this one. Make a second one a little larger and I'm in.


----------



## wildberry (Feb 17, 2012)

Honzis - I'd personally go with the 38. The thickness, at least with a NATO strap, along with the polish on the bezel and dial gives it enough wrist presence as it is. I'm more old school in that I like smaller watches. Here it is on 6.5" wrist:

View attachment 12877537


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

43mm quartz owner here, can't recommend it enough. I have large-ish wrists but it is the perfect size for me


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

OP checking in.  This happened recently.










Holy moly I love it. I'll be selling my 38mm C600 Vintage shortly.


----------



## Honzis (Jun 6, 2017)

Wow,guys thank you for so much feedback.

BTW I just executed little crazy idea and prited down few pictures of the trident until they were 1:1 scale with real watch, then i just glued it to carved out paper and slaped it on one of my natos.

I know its really crude way to guess if it could fit, but I think Im onto something there :-!



View attachment 12878155


----------



## bopat23 (Apr 16, 2015)

Recently got this. Lovely piece, but I might send it back to CW . Thoughts folks?
View attachment 12878445


----------



## bopat23 (Apr 16, 2015)

Looking lovely!


Dark Overlord said:


> joined the club today
> 
> CW1 by Gavin Gear, on Flickr
> CW4 by Gavin Gear, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: fitting 43mm for medium wrist*



Honzis said:


> Im having quite a dilema. I have about mid sized wrist, just a tad above 7 inches and I dont know if the Trident 43mm would fit me. Idont want 38mm diver, but Im not sure if the 43mm isnt too much.


I have the same exact wrist size. I have several large divers, but I preferred the smaller and lighter 38mm. I gave it a shot, and it fits perfect. It's thicker than your average watch so that gives it some presence. It doesn't scream out, but it's big enough for someone to notice the pretty blue color.










If I was to get one with a contrasting bezel, I would probably go 43mm.


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 12, 2017)

My weekend strap...









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I was out for a short bit as I sold all of my 43mm CW's, I wanted to go back down to 40mm watches. But, they had to make this blue one and now I am back in the club!


----------



## vfedorov (Dec 20, 2017)

Hey everyone, I've been enjoying my C60 on the leather strap but wanted to put the bracelet back on. Anyone have any helpful videos or tips on how to get this back on. I tried for about half an hour without any luck...I've got the spring bar tool, taped up the lugs to prevent scratches, but it just won't slide in..


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

My local horologist charges $5 to swap out the bracelet/straps. He did one the other day for me for free!!!



vfedorov said:


> Hey everyone, I've been enjoying my C60 on the leather strap but wanted to put the bracelet back on. Anyone have any helpful videos or tips on how to get this back on. I tried for about half an hour without any luck...I've got the spring bar tool, taped up the lugs to prevent scratches, but it just won't slide in..


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

drttown said:


> My local horologist charges $5 to swap out the bracelet/straps. He did one the other day for me for free!!!


My local whoreologist charges $50 to swat me with bracelets and straps!


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Sadly, the Trident bracelet defeated me. I paid my local watch repair guy to take it off. 

There was a video on this thread by a guy who has the technique down, but it's a few pages back and I don't remember who posted it.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> My local whoreologist charges $50 to swat me with bracelets and straps!


.....I see what you did there! Took me just a bit to decipher it.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

drttown said:


> .....I see what you did there! Took me just a bit to decipher it.


Not to worry. It usually does take most mature adults a bit to bring themselves down to a point where they can understand my sophomoric, lowbrow humor.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I wanted to use the Official Thread to urge anyone on the fence about these watches to seek out a decent deal($650.00 or less)& add one to your collection..
I flipped a Sinn U1SE because there were a few things I just couldn't accept from a $2500.00 watch..The Vintage PVD is so perfect on so many levels I'm giddy as I was in second grade seeing Corrine Reynolds for the first time!I REALLY am quite smitten/enamored with the dial/hands of this watch!!!
The bracelet could be built better,using pins & collars instead of screws but it is superbly comfortable and the clasp is really nice...The case & lug design really hug the wrist and the watch wears perfectly balanced on top...
I have to say,for someone who has expensive taste and meager budget the CW is a worthy addition to any collection..I would LOVE LOVE now to see the Blue Wave & White dial in person....
Well I took a few decent pics but they won't load to the Manager,huh?


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> I wanted to use the Official Thread to urge anyone on the fence about these watches to seek out a decent deal($650.00 or less)& add one to your collection..
> I flipped a Sinn U1SE because there were a few things I just couldn't accept from a $2500.00 watch..The Vintage PVD is so perfect on so many levels I'm giddy as I was in second grade seeing Corrine Reynolds for the first time!I REALLY am quite smitten/enamored with the dial/hands of this watch!!!
> The bracelet could be built better,using pins & collars instead of screws but it is superbly comfortable and the clasp is really nice...The case & lug design really hug the wrist and the watch wears perfectly balanced on top...
> I have to say,for someone who has expensive taste and meager budget the CW is a worthy addition to any collection..I would LOVE LOVE now to see the Blue Wave dial...
> Well I took a few decent pics but they won't load to the Manager,huh?


Here's the blue wave dial.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> I wanted to use the Official Thread to urge anyone on the fence about these watches to seek out a decent deal($650.00 or less)& add one to your collection..
> I flipped a Sinn U1SE because there were a few things I just couldn't accept from a $2500.00 watch..The Vintage PVD is so perfect on so many levels I'm giddy as I was in second grade seeing Corrine Reynolds for the first time!I REALLY am quite smitten/enamored with the dial/hands of this watch!!!
> The bracelet could be built better,using pins & collars instead of screws but it is superbly comfortable and the clasp is really nice...The case & lug design really hug the wrist and the watch wears perfectly balanced on top...
> I have to say,for someone who has expensive taste and meager budget the CW is a worthy addition to any collection..I would LOVE LOVE now to see the Blue Wave dial...
> Well I took a few decent pics but they won't load to the Manager,huh?


Thank you. If you do manage to get the photos up, I would very much like to see them.


----------



## krushna.m (Nov 3, 2016)

Waiting for the redesign to launch...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> Thank you. If you do manage to get the photos up, I would very much like to see them.


 Completely,totally and hopelessly infatuated/smitten/enchanted and mesmerized by this watch!!!
I have half a mind to send it to demo for a photo shoot,it deserve'rs better than my attempts...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Completely,totally and hopelessly infatuated/smitten/enchanted and mesmerized by this watch!!!
> I have half a mind to send it to demo for a photo shoot,it deserve'rs better than my attempts...


Thank you very much indeed! I can see why you are head over heels on this one, and it is on discount at this very moment. Thanks for the photos as I wished to confirm which model you were referring too. I really like the PVD Titanium model, and even more, I'm now liking the bronze offering. Can't afford any at the moment. There are so many eligible wrist candidates out there currently, that my head is spinning and my wallet can't catch up. 

Thanks again - Enjoy! - Your pics are ample for me ;-)


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

I really like that vintage one. I wish I had bought that instead of the black wave dial version. I'm quite tempted to sell my black one and get a vintage...but then I'd have to sell my black one, which I don't really want to do.

Oh the dilemma...


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)

Repeat...


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Nice "Super"! Is that the vintage model? I know lume isn't a deal breaker for you, but does that model retain any night luminescence? 

Great photo! >> Thanks!


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^ Nice "Super"! Is that the vintage model? I know lume isn't a deal breaker for you, but does that model retain any night luminescence?
> 
> Great photo! >> Thanks!


Thx,
For a vintage lume, adding the fact that the indices are ''small'' [this is the 38mm version too], adding that the polished border on the indices take a bit of space from the lume, is doing alright, i have to say tho that is charging really fast, it needs just a bit of light and it glows really bright. During the night its ok, it fades really quick tho but it is slightly visibile. All in all if you search for a good lume i'll rate this as a 6,5/10 so theres definitely a lot of watches out there with better lume ;-)


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

SuperP said:


> Thx,
> For a vintage lume, adding the fact that the indices are ''small'' [this is the 38mm version too], adding that the polished border on the indices take a bit of space from the lume, is doing alright, i have to say tho that is charging really fast, it needs just a bit of light and it glows really bright. During the night its ok, it fades really quick tho but it is slightly visibile. All in all if you search for a good lume i'll rate this as a 6,5/10 so theres definitely a lot of watches out there with better lume ;-)


Hey, thanks a lot. I didn't know it came in a 38mm version. E8Army swears by the vintage pvd. I've been admiring it for a couple years now. Saw the sale the other day & didn't pounce, so I guess I don't want it bad enough. I like their titanium model in pvd too, with the nice crisp white indices / hand set. Enjoy, & thanks again.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

It is really a great watch, it kinda excels in everything else but the lume, being probably his ''weakest'' feature. Everything else is top notch definitely comparable with watches that cost twice more.
I just wish it had a vintage glass-box domed sapphire with a nice bevel for maximum distortion :-d lmao.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Actually I swear by the Old Radium look weather PVD or SS...As for the lume on the CW it is barely functional but I don't buy watches based on lume.I have T100 & T25 watches that rule the night...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

SuperP said:


> I just wish it had a vintage glass-box domed sapphire with a nice bevel for maximum distortion :-d lmao.


Ha ha - You remember LOL -- Yes, that's what you need I know -- I'm loving the crystal clarity on my new Khurabooty BTW ;-)

Keep on keeping' on SuperP :-!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

38mm on CW's quick release Tiber leather.


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Back again, different day.


----------



## StrappedUp (Oct 2, 2015)

My pair of C60 Pros ...


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Still loving it!


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

Any ideas on whether or not the Trident is going to get the ++ logo eventually? I've always wanted a Trident but I cannot stand any variation of the logo they've done so far, but I love the ++ logo they've been putting on some of the other watches and on the crown.


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> Any ideas on whether or not the Trident is going to get the ++ logo eventually? I've always wanted a Trident but I cannot stand any variation of the logo they've done so far, but I love the ++ logo they've been putting on some of the other watches and on the crown.


We can only speculate, but it appears to be inevitable during the next refresh of the C60 series. The new C7 Rapide motorsport chronographs have it and it seems to be just a matter of time before it makes its way to the other styles. But there is no official word on this from CW.


----------



## Axinnon (Jan 31, 2013)

So these are two Tridents which I love. I'm curious if it's possible to swap bezels between the two -- the white with red would look great as well. Is this plausible? Or is the bezel attached to the case? No idea how these are manufactured. Any help appreciated.


----------



## peppaz (Aug 7, 2017)

really enjoying my blue trident pro. crazy value for the money. Actually beats Seiko in my opinion.


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

peppaz said:


> really enjoying my blue trident pro. crazy value for the money. Actually beats Seiko in my opinion.
> 
> []


Absolutely agree! Nothing wrong with Seiko - I own a handful - but their sapphire, ceramic, higher-beat offerings are overpriced. CW offers all three at a fantastic price point, especially in view of their discount policy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi,

Since the Vintage line has been removed; I heard/read that a potential new C60 Trident will be release.. and maybe in the sweet 41mm size. I heard nothing for some weeks now. 

Does anyone has something new about that ?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

I'd heard they were going to debut the new vintage model this spring sometime. Thought I'd heard possibly next month (May).

IIRC, this new vintage model is a handwinder and will actually be dubbed a C65.


----------



## cjzola (Apr 27, 2018)

So sad they haggled and changed such a nice logo. I still think they are now The Micro Brand though. They changed the game. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watcherinthesky (May 24, 2018)

This watch has such a personality. Being a sub but having its own style. For the longest time it's been between this and a Steinhart, but this watch I haven't heard problems with. I'm really itching to buy one, but apparently I should wait for a sale. For past experiences, when do you think a sale is coming?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

watcherinthesky said:


> This watch has such a personality. Being a sub but having its own style. For the longest time it's been between this and a Steinhart, but this watch I haven't heard problems with. I'm really itching to buy one, but apparently I should wait for a sale. For past experiences, when do you think a sale is coming?


There's a $125 off sale right now through I think the end of June. I'd expect a clearance sale within the next month or so, but there's no guarantee you'll be able to get what you want. Clearance is typically 30% off whatever old stock they still have and quantities are generally limited. You might get lucky and they'll have the color combo you like, assuming you jump on it quickly.


----------



## nkrell11 (Oct 24, 2016)

watcherinthesky said:


> This watch has such a personality. Being a sub but having its own style. For the longest time it's been between this and a Steinhart, but this watch I haven't heard problems with. I'm really itching to buy one, but apparently I should wait for a sale. For past experiences, when do you think a sale is coming?


I've been leaning towards parting with mine, however I'm not certain if I will or not. It's a white and black 43 mm if you happen to be interested feel free to shoot me a PM and we can chat about it.


----------



## watcherinthesky (May 24, 2018)

nkrell11 said:


> I've been leaning towards parting with mine, however I'm not certain if I will or not. It's a white and black 43 mm if you happen to be interested feel free to shoot me a PM and we can chat about it.


Thanks, but with such an expensive item it has to be spot on: black dial with steel bracelet. Thanks though!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I have not worn this in quite a while and have considered selling it lately since my SMP gets so much wear. Putting it back on makes me glad I haven't but I've decided to wear it for a week straight and see if I can't live without it.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

As the original creator of the thread I am sort of sad to report that I sold my CW C60 Trident Pro today. It just wasn't getting much wear time and after wearing my SMP so much, switching to the CW made it seem quite small on my wrist. So off it goes to a new owner.

I'd like to get another CW some day, because the 2 Tridents I had were fantastic. I am hoping that eventually Christopher Ward will put something in the 41mm C65 Diver case that doesn't have the vintage hands and indices.


----------



## NeilB (Nov 23, 2018)

I just started looking for a CW Trident 43mm. CW has a sale on now for “Black Friday” of 15% but i was wondering if they had after christmas sales in the new year? Does anyone have experience w their sale patterns? I am open to a preowned one as well. Prefer red,green, or blue bezel on a black face. Thanks much.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

NeilB said:


> I just started looking for a CW Trident 43mm. CW has a sale on now for "Black Friday" of 15% but i was wondering if they had after christmas sales in the new year? Does anyone have experience w their sale patterns? I am open to a preowned one as well. Prefer red,green, or blue bezel on a black face. Thanks much.


they typically do a big sale after Christmas. 50% off some pieces, 30% off others. Big strap discounts. But you have to get in quick, the sale is typically on a limited number of pieces, d/c'd colors, things like that. There are usually Tridents in that sale.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Not too shabby of a pairing on this $5 (and change) Black Friday deal Watch Gecko NATO.


----------



## NeilB (Nov 23, 2018)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

Hello all, I am looking to buy a steel bracelet for my CW Trident Pro 600. I have an 8" wrist. Anybody have one to sell?

Thanks


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Used to have the 43mm quartz version with the old logo but found it too large for my wrist. The upper lug protrusion was pointed and sharp. Sold it and got a 38mm vintage. Upper lug tip is still sharp but not as much.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Man, I really wanted to scoop this up myself, but I simply don't have $637 laying around for an impulse buy watch.

Chr. Ward has a bronze Trident Pro in their clearance section, nearly new, 30% off. $637 with free express shipping? 

What a great deal! Good luck fellas!


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

New to me. Traded for a blue Glycine Base 22 GMT.


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

C60 Trident Bronzo after a summer of beach trips









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Damn, now _that's_ how you do patina!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Word is a new version of the C60 Trident Pro will be coming out in March.


----------



## LJ67 (Apr 15, 2018)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Word is a new version of the C60 Trident Pro will be coming out in March.


New logo i wonder?


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

LJ67 said:


> New logo i wonder?


Actually, going on past form, I reckon that will be the only thing that changes!! Probably move the logo to the 6 "O"clock position for something different:roll:


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

IronHide said:


> C60 Trident Bronzo after a summer of beach trips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what strap is that?


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

taike said:


> what strap is that?


Breitling Rallye

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lou V (Feb 9, 2014)

C3 or BGW9 fully lumed bezel would be nice.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

LJ67 said:


> New logo i wonder?


No. Saw a web interview a couple of months ago with Mr Ward and he straight up said when asked "We have no plans to change the 9 o'clock logo".


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I suspect the dual flag motif at 12 will be more pronounced, and maybe applied, on the new models instead of just slightly raised like on the c65.


----------



## TheHulkD (Jun 12, 2018)

My entry to the owners club. My MK1 Trident 42mm

My Tango watch 









Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke_Who (Mar 7, 2013)

Purchased Feb 2013 - CW 300 Trident Pro.

Still within +7 secs a day although very much used and abused.

Surprisingly hard wearing watch, it's been surfing / diving / snorkelling / skydiving / mountaineering / flown a 1947 Bi-Plane / to the Labour suite and through many many other escapades. Owing to picking up a new diver today, will shortly be going in for a service.

Unsure as to what I should do regarding the 'ghosted' bezel as it's barely legible, pretty beaten up and fixed in a single position (has been this way for 3.5 years)


----------



## TheHulkD (Jun 12, 2018)

Luke_Who said:


> Purchased Feb 2013 - CW 300 Trident Pro.
> 
> Still within +7 secs a day although very much used and abused.
> 
> ...


Leave it as it is. Your watch tells a story. Every scratch,dent and ding was part of its journey with you. Maybe see if the bezel can be fixed, but leave the insert as is.

My opinion anyhows

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke_Who (Mar 7, 2013)

TheHulkD said:


> Leave it as it is. Your watch tells a story. Every scratch,dent and ding was part of its journey with you. Maybe see if the bezel can be fixed, but leave the insert as is.
> 
> My opinion anyhows
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


I'm definitely leaning toward this to be honest.

The entire watch is a memoir of the last 6 years of my life. It means a ridiculous amount to me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I'd leave it as is too, just let them know that when you send it in.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I concur. 

The heavily lived-in vibe is highly respectable/desirable among many a WIS, even if it isn’t reflected in resale potential like a Rolex (owing to the ~ micro brand).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williamcrichtonvi (Jan 12, 2019)

Here is mine. My wife also got it for me about 5 years ago and it is getting beat. They are really good watches, I am partial to this design as opposed to the newer one. I think the third Trident is coming out soon, curious to see it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHulkD (Jun 12, 2018)

williamcrichtonvi said:


> Here is mine. My wife also got it for me about 5 years ago and it is getting beat. They are really good watches, I am partial to this design as opposed to the newer one. I think the third Trident is coming out soon, curious to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How has your sapphire held up with the abuse. Decided to wear my MK1 as a daily beater now. I work as a wood burner installer so it will get some abuse. Think I'm past the days of babying watches now

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## williamcrichtonvi (Jan 12, 2019)

TheHulkD said:


> How has your sapphire held up with the abuse. Decided to wear my MK1 as a daily beater now. I work as a wood burner installer so it will get some abuse. Think I'm past the days of babying watches now
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


Pretty well, one tiny scratch but it has taken quite a few knocks and held up nicely. It is a pretty solid piece all around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Haven't worn this in a while, nor have I often worn it off the bracelet.

But it was calling to me strongly this morning. It always brings me a smile when on the wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

New to the CW family. I recently got this one, and owning some more up-market pieces too, I have to say that I'm extremely impressed by the quality of the Trident Pro !


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



Blackdog said:


> View attachment 13878505
> 
> 
> New to the CW family. I recently got this one, and owning some more up-market pieces too, I have to say that I'm extremely impressed by the quality of the Trident Pro !


Beautiful. The darker blue shade looks great.

I like the older Smurf blue too though, just to have some more blue variety in my collection. And my puny wrist can't handle 43mm.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

Stopped in to see my watchmaker today to drop off something for a colleague. He's never commented about anything I've had on the wrist. This one got him to bite today: he spontaneously noted it was a Christopher Ward and said he'd been impressed with their in-house movement in having serviced several of them (not that this one features said movement, of course).

I was proud to hand it to him and share some of my favorite things about it (finishing, dial shade and pattern, feel on the wrist, etc.).

Seems to me a testament to CW. Of all my watches, this is the foremost one that tends to draw comments. I suspect it's the pop of the ceramic bezel and bold shade of blue.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)

Christopher Ward goodness x3!!


----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)

Christopher Ward goodness x3!!
View attachment 13893527


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

Still really enjoying this pairing while I avoid polishing a scratched up link on the bracelet.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



ck2k01 said:


> Still really enjoying this pairing while I avoid polishing a scratched up link on the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like your watch. No further comment beyond that for fear of a slap on the wrist. ;-)

<-- Not so patiently waiting for a 40mm Trident in May, hopefully blue.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

My vintage Trident 38mm.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

This red ceramic Trident GMT is a nice departure - have *a lot* of blue in my collection. Enjoy!









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

^ Man, that picture really makes me miss my 38mm version of that same watch. Great watch.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

IronHide said:


> C60 Trident Bronzo after a summer of beach trips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a perfect natural patina. I really want a bronze 38mm watch but I can't get past the logo of Christopher Ward. I'm hoping Oris releases the 65 in all bronze at 38mm or some other entry level Swiss Watch brand releases a midsize bronze watch this year. I have my finger crossed for this basel world. 
If not then I can swap the Christopher Ward dial.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks! The C60s are pretty sweet. That one is the 43mm (or 42, whichever it is). I haven't quite warmed up to the C65 yet. Not super down with the "heritage" aesthetic...yet!


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

juice009 said:


> That's a perfect natural patina. I really want a bronze 38mm watch but I can't get past the logo of Christopher Ward. I'm hoping Oris releases the 65 in all bronze at 38mm or some other entry level Swiss Watch brand releases a midsize bronze watch this year. I have my finger crossed for this basel world.
> If not then I can swap the Christopher Ward dial.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thank you! Even though I didn't actually *do* much, it was a labor of love to get this outcome 

Have you looked at other makes? For example Benarus makes a brass case Moray in (at least) 40mm if not smaller. There are other, less-pricey microbrand options from Nethuns, Maranez, Ancon, PONTVS, if you really want to get into the patina game


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



IronHide said:


> This red ceramic Trident GMT is a nice departure - have *a lot* of blue in my collection. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man. I still toy with the thought of subbing one of these in for the current red bezel I have in my box (TGV 1521).

Such a beaut. And a bit of its own thing going on vis-a-vis the Black Bay and Black Bay GMT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrsaleh (Aug 3, 2018)

C60 bronze. Cork strap (brown) or the blue nato with bronze hardware


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

IronHide said:


> Thank you! Even though I didn't actually *do* much, it was a labor of love to get this outcome
> 
> Have you looked at other makes? For example Benarus makes a brass case Moray in (at least) 40mm if not smaller. There are other, less-pricey microbrand options from Nethuns, Maranez, Ancon, PONTVS, if you really want to get into the patina game





IronHide said:


> Thank you! Even though I didn't actually *do* much, it was a labor of love to get this outcome
> 
> Have you looked at other makes? For example Benarus makes a brass case Moray in (at least) 40mm if not smaller. There are other, less-pricey microbrand options from Nethuns, Maranez, Ancon, PONTVS, if you really want to get into the patina game


I did. Helson has one at 38mm around $900. I prefer raised indices in the dial and a date window frame if there if any. And the other is Christopher Ward bronze at 38mm. Moray has at 40mm but that watch has long lugs so I prefer smaller cases to compensate the length of the lugs. Rest of the others have 42 and above which I'm not really interested. 38mm is my sweet spot.

The Oris sixty-five all bronze would be sweet. Respected brand, has heritage, sixty-five is very close to the original watch. It would be a keeper.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Those bronze CW's looks so good.


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

juice009 said:


> I did. Helson has one at 38mm around $900. I prefer raised indices in the dial and a date window frame if there if any. And the other is Christopher Ward bronze at 38mm. Moray has at 40mm but that watch has long lugs so I prefer smaller cases to compensate the length of the lugs. Rest of the others have 42 and above which I'm not really interested. 38mm is my sweet spot.
> 
> The Oris sixty-five all bronze would be sweet. Respected brand, has heritage, sixty-five is very close to the original watch. It would be a keeper.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Totally get it, gotta find what you!  Oris is close to sweet spot, too small for me but agree on heritage and looks!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaskoo (Jun 26, 2018)

Let me share a picture of my beloved Trident Vintage Pro, from last summer. It was the summer rain, that pours the first water droplets over the Trident.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



zaskoo said:


> Let me share a picture of my beloved Trident Vintage Pro, from last summer. It was the summer rain, that pours the first water droplets over the Trident.


 Nice pic with rain drops as the background.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zaskoo (Jun 26, 2018)

Nice pic with rain drops as the background. [/QUOTE]

Thanks allot! I am glad someone liked it!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

After seeing a few Trident v3 photos that were leaked last night and since removed, the thread creator is once again joining the club. b-) Old logo Mk2 Black/Black C60 GMT incoming. The leaked photos were enough for me to know I am in no hurry to purchase v3. Disappointed.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

That bad, huh? When is the official unveiling?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

It has a lot of cool features and is certainly a nice watch, but the hands are quite thin and it appeared there is still a lot of open space at 12, so I was unimpressed. I am hopeful it looks better in person and in other pictures and will be interested to see what other variations in colors they come out with. Early May is the "official" unveil, unless more IG "influencer" leaks happen I guess.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Rice and Gravy said:


> It has a lot of cool features and is certainly a nice watch, but the hands are quite thin and it appeared there is still a lot of open space at 12, so I was unimpressed. I am hopeful it looks better in person and in other pictures and will be interested to see what other variations in colors they come out with. Early May is the "official" unveil, unless more IG "influencer" leaks happen I guess.


So are you saying their signature handset has been made thinner? I'm late to this thread and now only catching dribs and drabs of the upcoming May releases. I'm over due for a C60 Trident, and my biggest wish for improvement is luminosity. Otherwise I love the watch in its current iteration, and probably in black. Of course the bronze is killer but I'm not there.

Thanks 
RD


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes the onion/water drop hands are gone on v3 and what I saw are now longer and much thinner. My understanding is lume was specifically improved though.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank you! This company seldom makes the incremental improvements that feedback would elicit. They just make drastic out of the blue changes. So if your intel is to be believed they ditched the handset I’ve always liked but finally after 10 years addressed the lume. I guess we’ll see. So maybe a deal on the old models. 

Thanks again.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



Rice and Gravy said:


> Yes the onion/water drop hands are gone on v3 and what I saw are now longer and much thinner. My understanding is lume was specifically improved though.


Does it still look to be the flag imprint at 12, date at 3, text at 6, and company name at 9?

And have they continued to drop the wave dial pattern?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Did it have the massive arrow hour hand seen in that loupe sketch??

Please share some more details from what you saw.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

No waves, gloss dial which I think might be ceramic? The name remains at 9 and ghosted slightly raised twin flags at 12 like the c65 has. The arrow is not wide/massive, quite narrow.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> No waves, gloss dial which I think might be ceramic? The name remains at 9 and ghosted slightly raised twin flags at 12 like the c65 has. The arrow is not wide/massive, quite narrow.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> No waves, gloss dial which I think might be ceramic? The name remains at 9 and ghosted slightly raised twin flags at 12 like the c65 has. The arrow is not wide/massive, quite narrow.


Bleh. I'll pass then. Thanks for the update.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

^ Yep, agree.

On another note, incoming...


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> No waves, gloss dial which I think might be ceramic? The name remains at 9 and ghosted slightly raised twin flags at 12 like the c65 has. The arrow is not wide/massive, quite narrow.


Is it really an arrow, or more like a Dauphine hand?


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

Not sure if this is the real deal or not, but I hope not:
New Christopher Ward C60 Trident Mk3 designs for 2019 - Watches - Horology.World

I'll reserve judgment until I see high quality photos of the known finished product, but that looks very uninspiring. I'm not a big fan of the current C60. I've always thought the onion hands looked too old-timey to go with the rest of the watch. But it looks like they have swung so far the other way that they may have robbed it of its character.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Lol is that the time teller in the bottom pic? Not so sure about those hands, seem a bit too skinny. One improvement I wish they would make is putting better lume on them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Those hands are no bueno. Too dainty. Look like they belong to a different watch. And the minute and hour hand don't even pair well with each other, stylistically.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Yikes!!

Indeed, if that is really it, big ol’ misfire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Man that's a bummer. I really like the old style Chr.Ward Tridents, just an incredible value.  I want to be a supporter, but geez.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

By all accounts that is in fact the new version, although my understanding is more colorways and a GMT will be available too, unsure on timing. 


Jaguarshark said:


> Lol is that the time teller in the bottom pic? Not so sure about those hands, seem a bit too skinny. One improvement I wish they would make is putting better lume on them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lume was one thing mentioned by CW as specifically being addressed in this version.



MX793 said:


> Those hands are no bueno. Too dainty. Look like they belong to a different watch. And the minute and hour hand don't even pair well with each other, stylistically.


The hands are sort of growing on me, especially the arrow. The hands are not unlike the Seaforth in their size and daintiness. My biggest issue is the space at 12, REALLY wish they had painted or applied that the twin flags.



Toonces said:


> Man that's a bummer. I really like the old style Chr.Ward Tridents, just an incredible value. I want to be a supporter, but geez.


Me too. I really wanted to get a 40mm v3. CW Tridents have a special place for me since it was my first "nice" watch and my wife has one too. I bought a black/black Chr.Ward c60 GMT immediately after seeing these leaked pictures. To me, that version is the version of the Trident that worked the best. I'll be interested to see this new one when it's official and how other colors and the GMT look later this summer as I haven't ruled out getting one.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

If these are the changes I'm relieved that I bought the mk2 a few months ago...

Personally I have no problem with the company name at 9 and do like the old handset and subtlety of the latest waves dial.

Not a fan at all of the new handset.

I hope they also make a more substantial outer shell for the clasp. The design is excellent, but it looks a bit too austere compared to the bold lines of the case.


----------



## Island-Time (Jul 18, 2018)

Here. New to this site and saw this thread which has given me new love for my 38mm c60 trident black/black. Watch was kinda on the chopping block, but is now safely back in the watch case


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Just to counter the negativity around the handset update, it appears that there might be a fully lumed bezel and I like that they went with a color-matched date wheel. I also won't miss the wave dial. My favorite iteration of the MkII C60 was the "vintage" colorway, with the color-matched date wheel and wave-less dial (and matte ceramic bezel). So the update gets 2/3rds of what I liked best about that model.

Also, is it just me or does the case not look any smaller? I thought they were going to shrink it from 43 to 41 mm. The dial, based on date window placement, looks to be the same size as before and the scale of the rest of the case doesn't look any smaller relative to the dial.

Also wonder how the new hands will look on the 38mm model (assuming there is one). If they simply shorten the hands, but don't narrow them, for a smaller dial, they may look better.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes, v3 gets a lumed bezel and improved hands/indices lume. I am pretty sure the size in the leaked pictures is 42 mm. They have said there will be 40mm and 38mm too. I also like the matching date wheel, and will be curious to see if they do the same on other colors.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Yes, v3 gets a lumed bezel and improved hands/indices lume. I am pretty sure the size in the leaked pictures is 42 mm. They have said there will be 40mm and 38mm too. I also like the matching date wheel, and will be curious to see if they do the same on other colors.


The lume still looks white in daylight, so unless they switched to BGW9, I think it's still C1, so I'm not sure how much better it will get. I thought the "improved lume" remarks were aimed at the C65 line, which was pretty light on lume due to the printed dial having a thin application.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

There was a get together last month that the CW guys attended and answered questions. The said one of the improvements they were focusing on for Trident v3 was better lume.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Did they answer whether they’re planning to fire their branding people anytime soon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Did they answer whether they're planning to fire their branding people anytime soon?


 ;-):think: I do recall someone asking about the logo, and the answer was the name at 9 was here to stay.


----------



## TheHulkD (Jun 12, 2018)

Much prefer the original look. 5 years old this week and still going strong. Last few months have been wearing it at work. I install wood burning stoves so the watch takes a beating from chimneys, bricks, steel liners, roof tiles, ladders... you name it. Other than a few nicks on the bezel, watch is still in great condition and not a single blemish on the sapphire. Is a tough little thing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Can someone post the rumoured new pics here for context ?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Fire the designer lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



taike said:


>


Wow that looks fantastic thank you

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Baric (Aug 23, 2014)

I’m not a fan of the new hour hand, much preferred the older onion design. The new stick minute hand isn’t great, but it’s the hour hand that kills it for me. Lume on the bezel would be very nice, and the overall dial layout looks nice.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Baric said:


> I'm not a fan of the new hour hand, much preferred the older onion design. The new stick minute hand isn't great, but it's the hour hand that kills it for me. Lume on the bezel would be very nice, and the overall dial layout looks nice.


See I ma the opposite I never loved the previous hands, I find these an improvement.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> See I ma the opposite I never loved the previous hands, I find these an improvement.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


CW is obviously a productive company, and I assume profitable. Thus, I imagine they use focus groups and/or other feedback strategies and whatnot in their design process rather than just taking shots in the dark. So I'm not surprised that some like the new direction(s), even if I hate it/them. And to be fair, I do quite like some of CW's other Trident lines (e.g., the C65 GMT), so I still have a positive regard for the brand.

I suppose not everyone will like everything year after year. Hell, look at Tudor this year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

There was a link to the pictures posted above that could be followed and the pictures viewed there, did they really needed to be posted here too? I was hopeful we could respect CWs wishes that they not be posted yet despite the IG dude reveal. He has subsequently removed them. Oh well.


----------



## williamcrichtonvi (Jan 12, 2019)

Pretty disappointed in this. I think CW is great quality/value and a good company, but the design cues just continue to make less and less sense. Going to buy a CWC this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Btw itt's actually sort of grown on me, aside from the blank space at 12. The flags are raised at least, unlike recessed on the c65. That also appears to be the largest size. I think it might look better to me in the 40mm, and maybe different colors. I am curious to see if the date wheel will match on other dial colors too, although I doubt it. Probably white to match the indices. 

Reserving full judgment until the full reveal in May, but I am still glad I snagged an old logo Trident.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> CW is obviously a productive company, and I assume profitable. Thus, I imagine they use focus groups and/or other feedback strategies and whatnot in their design process rather than just taking shots in the dark. So I'm not surprised that some like the new direction(s), even if I hate it/them. And to be fair, I do quite like some of CW's other Trident lines (e.g., the C65 GMT), so I still have a positive regard for the brand.
> 
> I suppose not everyone will like everything year after year. Hell, look at Tudor this year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My biggest gripe is pin and collar bracelets.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

The lance or alpha shaped hour hand probably wouldn't bother me so much if the minute hand were also a lance or alpha shape. IMO, the minute and hour hand shapes chosen just don't pair well. For that shaped minute hand, the hour hand should really have a bulkier shape, particularly with more heft towards the pointer end. Something like a lollipop hand (like a Mercedes hand without the 3 lines in the circle) or a mil-sub style broadsword hand that widens as you move from the center before narrowing again to a point.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Where do I get started. They ruined the watch with their new logo now the hour and minute hands. I'm done with this brand. Now I'm moving onto Oris. 


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

I don't think this works for me. I look forward to seeing the full reveal - perhaps a different color might be better, but I'm not liking what I'm seeing so far. What a bummer.

To the fella that said he was picking up a CWC, I very highly recommend that brand. I absolutely love mine, in fact I was thinking it's about time for a year-on-the-wrist update post.

Sorry for the slight derail.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Hope its just a photoshop for the April fools day, can't really see them moving from those awesome water drop hands.
And its recalling too much the C65 vintage diver with both logo and motif.

Lets take a moment to remember the old Mk2 with the logo at 12:
A throwback shot of mine on a NATO [very stealthy]:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SuperP said:


> Hope its just a photoshop for the April fools day, can't really see them moving from those awesome water drop hands.
> And its recalling too much the C65 vintage diver with both logo and motif.
> 
> Lets take a moment to remember the old Mk2 with the logo at 12:
> A throwback shot of mine on a NATO [very stealthy]:


That's my favourite generation.

Scooped one on clearance sale for a special occasion present for my father. He loves it. Black dial with green bezel 38mm.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



boatswain said:


> That's my favourite generation.
> 
> Scooped one on clearance sale for a special occasion present for my father. He loves it. Black dial with green bezel 38mm.


Indeed. The mk2 38mm C60 Trident Pro was actually my first ever step up "grail" watch. I've loved it ever since I first saw it on these forums (it was a commonly recommended entry on "best affordables" listings a few years ago), and all the more as long as I've owned it.

IMO their pinnacle with the C60 Trident Pro line. The perfect flashy dress diver, although not necessarily in my color way. Relatedly, while I generally get nervous when specs indicate 13mm tall or more, the C60 Pro has never seemed all that tall to me in person.



















(Because of the polish and gloss, it works best on bracelet followed by leather and then other miscellaneous straps).




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

....on Barton Elite Silicone band. Enjoy your day:-!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

I'm back in the "club"


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Day one and +1.2spd.  I put the clasp from my old Trident on it, which matches the crown logo. I had this clasp on my Trident Pro vintage and burgundy GMT too (yes, 3rd version of this same watch, don't judge). The clasp makes it feel a little more special and connected to me.


----------



## Cy Soto (Mar 10, 2019)

IMO the new gen is not as aesthetically pleasing. They should have kept the hour-hand of the Mk 2. Then again, there are those who have said that they look like a fork, spoon, and knife.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

1 week until Mk3 is officially out. Teaser pictures are trickling out and I think look much better than those posted earlier.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> 1 week until Mk3 is officially out. Teaser pictures are trickling out and I think look much better than those posted earlier.


Concurred. Looking much better as far as I can tell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> 1 week until Mk3 is officially out. Teaser pictures are trickling out and I think look much better than those posted earlier.


Any links to the teasers? Or can someone post them here?

Thanks


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Any links to the teasers? Or can someone post them here?
> 
> Thanks


Just found this 





%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Any links to the teasers? Or can someone post them here?
> 
> Thanks


Thus far I've come across the video that our friend just posted plus:

http://horology.world/forums/topic/36-new-christopher-ward-c60-trident-mk3-designs-for-2019/

and

https://www.christopherwardforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=51466&start=195

With the combo of all three, you can more or less visualize it in your mind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

The teasers do nothing to change my opinion of the hands.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I will try to keep an open mind till it’s all revealed but for me it doesn’t look right. The hour and minute hand don’t seem too work well together. 

I think if they just used the matching hour hand it would look great and add unity to the design and the trident line as a whole. 

Too bad as it sounds like there have been other positive improvements. 

I guess we shall see soon.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Great job Chris Ward.

You fixed things that didn't need fixing, while leaving that ...... logo at the 9 o'clock position. Awesome.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

boatswain said:


> I will try to keep an open mind till it's all revealed but for me it doesn't look right. The hour and minute hand don't seem too work well together.
> 
> I think if they just used the matching hour hand it would look great and add unity to the design and the trident line as a whole.
> 
> ...


Likewise. I am withholding too much judgment until the real world, full shots are available. I don't think I mind the hands, but the fact that the flags at 12 are not painted or applied and have no color is really disappointing, I was really hoping that was going to happen.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

& I just wanted the previous model to have good lume & screw links. Well, that ship sailed. Now, don’t have interest in the new one & foolish to have waited for the one I really liked to have matured any further. 

Very Christopher Ward.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Riddim Driven said:


> & I just wanted the previous model to have good lume & screw links. Well, that ship sailed. Now, don't have interest in the new one & foolish to have waited for the one I really liked to have matured any further.
> 
> Very Christopher Ward.


I agree with the lume and screw links. But my highest priority is drilled lugs. It's really hard to take the solid endlink bracelet off from the watch. 
That's all the changes that I felt like the brand needed imho. But they went ahead anyway and changed the logo then the hands.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

^ New version will have a quick release bracelet. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Well while we're all waiting for MK3

Eddie is holding on to MKII


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



Dark Overlord said:


> Well while we're all waiting for MK3
> 
> Eddie is holding on to MKII


You win



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Just realized that the new handset is very similar to the Breitling Superocean Heritage I. Yet, somehow Breitling did it better, with a broader hour hand (more of an arrow than a lance shape). And I don't particularly love the Breitling's handset either.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Teaser lume shot









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

CW Trident GMT 38mm on the wrist today:


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



Anglo Irish said:


> CW Trident GMT 38mm on the wrist today:
> 
> [/img]https://i.imgur.com/ovZTnSW.jpg[/img]


You tempt me so.

I've never been able to get that specific variant (size, complication, and bezel) out of the back of my mind. But I feel I'd have to flip my one red bezeled watch to justify it, which I haven't yet been willing to do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Anglo Irish said:


> CW Trident GMT 38mm on the wrist today:


I had that exact model before and foolishly sold it. I have this now, but may add a V3 non-gmt if they offer the burgundy again.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Here's what I know about v3 of the Trident:


Name remains at 9, but there are embossed twin flags at 12 o'clock matching the dial, similar to the C65. 
Newly designed case,
New much improved lume,
Gloss dial, which I believe is ceramic, not exactly sure on that but pretty sure.
Lumed ceramic bezel,
Brushed bracelet that is also quick release,
New hands but Trident seconds hand remains,
No more waves on the dial.
38mm/40mm/42mm sizes.
Unclear what colors will be available in which sizes, or if all colors will be available at launch.

I think that's the gist of the changes.


----------



## zaskoo (Jun 26, 2018)

I have no problems with the new logo design. Just missed that logo on 12o clock position, like C65. If they bring it, it will be a plus for me liking it. If the dial is going to be ceramic, that is another plus for me. But the biggest plus for me is the new case size of 40mm. 

Sent using my telepathic superpowers!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

The only miss for me is I was really hoping the flags at 12 would be raised and painted or applied to add color there. Otherwise the rest of the improvements are very good IMO. I am probably in for a blue or burgundy in 40mm. 


I am undecided whether I think the new version will cause the V2 to take a hit in value. Probably not those with the old Chr.Ward at 12 oclock, but I think V2 2.0 with only name logo may take a hit. Although they still have the waves and old hands, which are fan favorites. Hmmm.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Here's what I know about v3 of the Trident:
> 
> 
> Name remains at 9, but there are embossed twin flags at 12 o'clock matching the dial, similar to the C65.
> ...


[*]Name remains at 9, but there are embossed twin flags at 12 o'clock matching the dial, similar to the C65. Great choice
[*]Newly designed case, Cool
[*]New much improved lume, Definitie win!
[*]Gloss dial, which I believe is ceramic, not exactly sure on that but pretty sure. Great idea
[*]Lumed ceramic bezel, expected but good
[*]Brushed bracelet that is also quick release, good idea, a lot of higher end brands are going with easier to remove and size bracelets, CW always seems ahead of the game in that way within their market segment
[*]New hands but Trident seconds hand remains, Now feeling the new hands from the pics I've seen. The onion hour hand just adds so much class to the design
[*]No more waves on the dial. I could give or take the waves. If they tried to do this in a ceramic dial it would look way too much like the new Omega Seamaster 300m
[*]38mm/40mm/42mm sizes. Here's the one thing I don't get. Why 38/40/42? Those are all so close to each other. Would've preferred 44 over 42 or something for the slightly larger watch crowd or even just 38/42 makes more sense.
[*]Unclear what colors will be available in which sizes, or if all colors will be available at launch.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

The new sizes were a big plus for me, finally that 40mm version everybody wanted, myself included. Too bad they changed everything else. 
New hands? Nah.
New bracelet? Its ok, like the new clasp i've seen in the drawings [if they use that] but those end pieces look like those that came from another watch and someone did last minute fix.










Really, those hands threw me off, I mean I know they weren't everybody's cup of tea, but those water drop hands became their signature 'style'.
This should have been a restyling, but it looks more like a different watch to me.

Helium valve release? ok. I'm out lol.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

I think the He valve is exclusive to a particular model or LE. I saw something about a "Titanium 1000" model in some of the teasers, implying that particular watch isn't the standard-issue Trident.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes the HEV is on the mack-daddy Titanium 1000m version. I'm doing my best to reserve full judgment until I see real world pictures. The whole package seems like a pretty amazing watch, but agreed, its certainly a departure from the last version. That said, I am fairly sure I am in for a blue version when they do the first 15% off or $150 voucher. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

SuperP said:


> The new sizes were a big plus for me, finally that 40mm version everybody wanted, myself included. Too bad they changed everything else.
> New hands? Nah.
> New bracelet? Its ok, like the new clasp i've seen in the drawings [if they use that] but those end pieces look like those that came from another watch and someone did last minute fix.
> 
> ...


Man I really am liking these, the hands seem unpopular but I must say I don't see anything to complain a out personally so far. And if it's 40mm damn nice package.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> Man I really am liking these, the hands seem unpopular but I must say I don't see anything to complain a out personally so far. And if it's 40mm damn nice package.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


The hands that they used initially, while not 100% original, since i've seen Bremont using something similar before Ward on some Supermarines, were definitely starting to look like their trademark, even those that they hated them eventually started to like them. Bottom line is that these seem like taken directly from the Breitling [lol another brand involved that starts with a B] SO Heritage:










Its only my opinion tho, lets see the release in a few days and then judge. Maybe a couple a good pics they'll make me like it [i highly doubt it :-d]
Still rocking my old MKII with those beautiful hands .


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

SuperP said:


> The hands that they used initially, while not 100% original, since i've seen Bremont using something similar before Ward on some Supermarines, were definitely starting to look like their trademark, even those that they hated them eventually started to like them. Bottom line is that these seem like taken directly from the Breitling [lol another brand involved that starts with a B] SO Heritage:


The Bremont Supermarine debuted a year before the Trident MkI. Bremont also wasn't a particularly mainstream at that point (still aren't on the same playing field as Omega or Breitling, but they gained some spotlight after being featured in the Kingsman film in 2014). Can't really say that CW was trying to latch onto the popularity of another watch's look when that other watch was not particularly well known, iconic, or popular with the masses. Not like the wave dial and indices of the MkI Tridents that were clearly trying to emulate the Seamaster 300m.

EDIT: Looks like the MkI Trident debuted the same year as the Supermarine. So CW can't really be accused to mimicking Bremont's styling at all.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Some additional details have leaked.

New Christopher Ward C60 Trident Mk3 designs for 2019 - Watches - Horology.World

Standard 3-hander will be available in 38, 40, or 42. GMT is 38 or 42. Titanium LE will be 42mm only (and COSC).

The controversial, hybrid GMT/dive bezel is gone. Bezel is a proper 24-hr GMT bezel now (yay). No indication if it's bi-directional or not.

A red bezel on black dial has been shown for the GMT model at least. No confirmation yet whether it that colorway will also be offered on the 3-hand models. Also no confirmation if all colors will be available in all sizes. In the past, the larger model got all of the color options while the smaller version had a much smaller selection of color options.

Lume confirmed at X1 grade C1. I believe the old models were using a lower grade of C1, so this should be better than before, but still not as good as C3 or BGW9 (really wish they'd gone with BGW9).


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



MX793 said:


> Some additional details have leaked.
> 
> New Christopher Ward C60 Trident Mk3 designs for 2019 - Watches - Horology.World
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting! At the end of the day, I think it looks quite decent when you can see all of the elements together.

For MK4, apply the flag logo at 12, just write CW at the 9 if they insist (to approx balance with the date width at 3), ensure this new handset is worth committing to, (and if they didn't, make the GMT bezel bidirectional), and I think they have a winner. (As my immediate reaction was that case and case back, bezel/insert, bracelet/strap, sizings, and specs = good to go, cool, or impressive.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Some statements made on the CW forums lead me to believe that the 40mm version will only be offered in black-on-black. Perhaps to test the waters for interest before committing to other colors of dial and bezel?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

If true, that's disappointing to hear.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Curious what the lug-2-lug length is going to be on these. There was a side-by-side on the CW forum of the MkII and MkIII to compare thickness. I think the MkIII shown was the new 40mm model. The lugs looked longer than the MkII it was stacked beneath. I assume that the MkII was a 43mm version. The 43mm MkII has a L2L of over 50mm (then toss in the male endlinks that extend that further). If the MkIII 40mm has longer lugs than that, then it's a no-go for me.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MX793 said:


> Some additional details have leaked.
> 
> New Christopher Ward C60 Trident Mk3 designs for 2019 - Watches - Horology.World
> 
> ...


Why oh why do they persist with c1?

I think the last round also touted higher grade c1. Perhaps they were already using the x1 grade. x1 is 40% brighter than standard grade. In between is Grade A. There is no mention of how much better than grade A x1 is. My guess is not too much from my experience. I have noticed x1 charges more easily than lower grades but is not necessarily brighter or longer lasting.

If they want clean white daylight colour why not go with BGW9?


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

The thing that is bothering me about CW is that with each version of the watch they are jumping all over the place with design. I like to see more evolution and improvement in models over time versus a complete redesign. V1 to V2 changed up the dials, the logo has changed way to many times, now they change the signature handset. I think that was a bad move IMO. Now the hands are too generic looking, the onion style was total CW. I also think the bracelet endlinks are looking questionable on this new model. However I am holding out final judgement for official pictures. I do really like that they finally have a 40mm model, I was hoping for that for awhile now.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

MX793 said:


> Some statements made on the CW forums lead me to believe that the 40mm version will only be offered in black-on-black. Perhaps to test the waters for interest before committing to other colors of dial and bezel?


Was able to get confirmation from Guy on the CW forum that 40mm will only be in black/black initially.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

If Guy's teasers are all of the 40mm version, it looks like the lug width might be 22mm. Lugs also look quite long. Not having a good feeling about the prospect of a 40mm version. Lugs may end up too long and too wide for me.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes, agreed. They look pretty wide. There's a photo on the CWE FB group of a 38mm with burgundy bezel. I've been hesitant to post other's pictures without their permission so I've asked the poster if he is ok with me sharing it elsewhere, meaning here. 

But I know there was some concern about the back of minute hand overlapping into the lume of the hour hand, and that photo appears to confirm it does not.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

On a non-v3 related note, my 38mm GMT is a total of -12 seconds since I received it 3 weeks ago. :-!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Teaser of the v3 Burgundy/Red 38mm










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Was able to get confirmation from Guy on the CW forum that 40mm will only be in black/black initially.


Why? Not everyone wants an all black watch. I've got the 38mm C60 MkII and it fits great but I prefer 40mm. Dissapointed. :-(


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Devarika Woulf said:


> Why? Not everyone wants an all black watch. I've got the 38mm C60 MkII and it fits great but I prefer 40mm. Dissapointed. :-(


Likely the same reason the 38mm has been offered in far fewer colorway than the 43mm version.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Devarika Woulf said:


> Why? Not everyone wants an all black watch. I've got the 38mm C60 MkII and it fits great but I prefer 40mm. Dissapointed. :-(


My guess is it will only be the initial offering to see how well the 40mm sells, with more colors in a few months... Hopefully.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Seems a good place to share this. Nice video by Mark about the history of the C60






1 more day until the big reveal and full pictures. I am counting myself lucky other colors besides black wont be available in the 40mm for a while since I bought a Damasko DA44 yesterday


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Find many more pictures and videos leaked before the official release here: New Christopher Ward C60 Trident Mk3 designs for 2019 - Page 2 - Watches - Horology.World


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks for posting this, I was just about to. I think I love the blue. When it's available in 40mm and discounted I'm sold. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nuts.

I think the hour hand and endlink fit kill it for me. Maybe it will grow on me.

Here's hoping on series 4


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

The endlink fit? I think what you see in that picture is shadows or filters. Everything else I have seen it looks similar to other Tridents at the case endlinks.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> The endlink fit? I think what you see in that picture is shadows or filters. Everything else I have seen it looks similar to other Tridents at the case endlinks.


In the pic above it looks like the endlinks extend past the end of the lugs which I'm not a big fan of.

But still best to wait and see what it looks like in reality. 

Just sharing my initial gut reactions


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

boatswain said:


> In the pic above it looks like the endlinks extend past the end of the lugs which I'm not a big fan of.
> 
> But still best to wait and see what it looks like in reality.
> 
> Just sharing my initial gut reactions


Look at average Bros YouTube, they don't.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Look at average Bros YouTube, they don't.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


That's good to know Thanks

I'll check it out.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

They are on the Christopher Ward website now with all the specs of the various sizes and models. 40mm is under 13mm and 20mm lugs btw.

https://www.christopherward.com/watches/dive


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Rice and Gravy said:


> They are on the Christopher Ward website now with all the specs of the various sizes and models. 40mm is under 13mm and 20mm lugs btw.
> 
> https://www.christopherward.com/watches/dive


Simply stunning, I love the 40mm wet black, really amazing, and the price with the inevitable sales, just wow.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Wonder why thickness isn't consistent. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> Wonder why thickness isn't consistent.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Consistent how? That the thickness increases with diameter? That's how it was before. The 38mms were a little thinner than the 43mm. I'd assume it was done to try to maintain similar proportions across the line.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

MX793 said:


> Consistent how? That the thickness increases with diameter? That's how it was before. The 38mms were a little thinner than the 43mm. I'd assume it was done to try to maintain similar proportions across the line.


Exactly what you noticed, I just assumed they would all be about the same, I guess when within 1/2 a mm they are.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

New versions look great to me. The 43mm I had a couple years ago was great as well however it wore too large for me and the 38mm was too stubby. 

I'll likely try a 40mm. 

%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

Here some pics showing the endlinks









%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Having poured over the photos and watched at least 1 video review of the MkIII, my thoughts:

Changes I love:
-New case design. I liked the old case well enough, but the extra chamfers really bring this one up to another level. Besides making the midcase appear slimmer, the alternating brushed primary surfaces with prominent, polished chamfers/bevels just makes for a much more sophisticated and more premium looking case.

-Black date wheel. Looks way better on the black dialed variants and even the blue dial, IMO, looks better with a black date wheel vs a white one. Black date wheel was, for me, one of the big draws of the "vintage" model they offered a few years ago that is my primary wearer.

-Better lume. I don't have any experience with the white lume on the MkIIs, as mine has the "old radium" colored stuff which I've found to be plenty adequate both in terms of brightness and longevity, but I've not heard great things about the C1. It's still C1, unfortunately, but they are now at least using X1 grade and they applied it more thickly.

-Lumed Bezel. Just looks more contemporary to me.

-Smooth dial. The wavy, guilloche dial seemed like it was trying too hard to be like the SMP. For me, personally, it was not a selling point (though I didn't really dislike it, either). The lack of the guilloche dial was another selling point of my "vintage" model for me. I generally prefer matte dials over gloss, but with more brushed surfaces on the case and the glossy bezel, I think this works really well.

-Bracelet. I never liked the polished center links and am happy to see them go. Quick release feature is great (love it on my leather strap), as the past bracelets were notoriously difficult to remove or install. The new clasp looks more upscale.

-Addition of a 40mm size option. There was too much of a gap between 38 and 43mm. 43 is too big for a lot of people and 38 too small. Even for my slender wrists, the 38 is a bit smaller than what I'd consider ideal.

-Proper 24-hour bezel on the GMT model instead of the hybrid dive/GMT bezel of the past model.


Changes I'm indifferent towards or have mixed feelings of:
-Caseback. I liked the old, but I also like the new one the same. Neither better nor worse, just different

-Elimination of the applied date window. On the 40 and 42mm sizes, I don't think I'll miss it. The printed white outline highlights the window well enough and these models still have a shortened applied index to the right of the date window. In fact, I may actually prefer that there isn't an applied window on those models. On the 38mm models, however, the applied window kind of helped offset the shortened applied index at 9 o'clock in low light when the indices caught the light. Now there will just be a hole there.

-Crown knurling. The MkII was more cog-like while this has a finer texture, similar to the coin-edge on the bezel. I don't think any functionality was lost, it's just different. I suppose it's more consistent with the bezel on the MkIII.

Things I dislike:
-The hands. Specifically, the hour hand. Although I find it less offensive in the official photos than a lot of the teasers/leaks, it still doesn't resonate with me for a few reasons. It doesn't feel like a good match with the shape of the minute hand, IMO. With so much visual mass near the central pinion, I feel like it draws the eye to the center of the dial and makes the hand look short. I also don't like the implementation of the polished bevels on the hour hand. The taper of the hand cuts through the bevel, resulting in what looks like scratches or some other defect on the hand as the polished surfaces fall away well before the tip of the hand, leaving a significant length of just the brushed, flat center strip. It looks awkward, IMO. If they absolutely had to change to a lance hand, some subtle tweaks could have made a much better implementation. Broaden the hand slightly, shift the lumed portion further towards the edge of the dial, and make the polished elements/bevels on the hand extend to the tip or at least closer to the tip than currently. I think the end result would look much better than what we got.

What I would have done differently:
-BGW9 instead of C1-X1 lume
-Left the hands alone (or modify the hour hand as previously described)
-Screw links instead of pin-&-collar on the bracelet
-More colors for the 40mm version at launch
-40mm version of the GMT at launch
-Bi-directional bezel on the GMT
-Make the twin flags logo beneath the 12 more prominent (paint it a contrasting color or a metallic applique)

What I hope to see if the future:
-More colors for the 40mm
-GMT in 40mm
-Return of the "vintage" colorway with matte dial, matte ceramic bezel, and gilt hands/indices, but without the old radium lume of the last one (probably won't happen since the C65 is their "vintage" inspired model).
-LE versions (like the steel bezel or COSC models) offered in sizes other than Jumbo


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



mplsabdullah said:


> Here some pics showing the endlinks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. You're right that looks fine 

Perhaps I was just seeing things in the stock photo/render.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm agreeing with a lot of what people are saying about the hands. It could grow on me but at this point I prefered the old hands set.

The 38, 40, 43 is brilliant and the dropping of their wave dial seems like a good idea.

The 38mm is listed at 12.7mm thickness doesn't seems too tall for me. Was the last version thicker than this?

I could be very tempted with a sale.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Atlaswatches (Jan 24, 2019)

I think overall there is a lot of positives about the new design. Kudos to Christopher Ward for not being afraid to put in certain design choices like that hour hand likely knowing full well it would be a contentious change. Its a risky move by potentially isolating some of their core demographic in doing so. I applaud their gusto even though I, like others, preferred the previous iterations of the hours hands. Personally, I think we need companies that are willing to make those tough choices so that we can continue to experience something new and different rather than reiterations of the same watches time and time again.

I also really like their new case design. I imagine in person the light will dance of the new edges of the watch. I will still be holding out however until more variations of the 40mm are put out. It being a new market, maybe they are testing the waters first before fully committing to a range of variants. Hopefully its a success and more colour combinations follow, and with any luck... a GMT version


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

HamnJam said:


> I'm agreeing with a lot of what people are saying about the hands. It could grow on me but at this point I prefered the old hands set.
> 
> The 38, 40, 43 is brilliant and the dropping of their wave dial seems like a good idea.
> 
> ...


My MkII measures 12.9 thick. I believe that was the officially listed thickness. So slightly thinner than before. The new midcase should make it appear thinner than before.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

GMT bezel remains unidirectional. 

= meh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

New Trident looks great to me. I don't understand why 40mm is only available in black; hopefully more colors will be forthcoming. 

Has anyone seen photos of the new clasp? I can't find any.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

The replacement of the applied date window with a white printed box may be a problem for me. I think this looks cheap. Maybe I need to see more photos, or visit the showroom. I have no other issues and generally think it is a huge improvement. The blue version is gorgeous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Overall I’m not overly impressed with the new models. The new sizing is great. I am disappointed there are no white dial options.

I think I will stick to my old white/black GMT trident. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I wish they had the 40mm version available with the red bezel. Don't really want another all black watch. 

%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I like the watch but it is now a completely different watch than what I knew as a Christopher Ward C60. 

It aligns with other similar design brands which I think will give a consumer more reason to compare with other brands. 

So where are the previous generations being hidden?? Does anyone really get CW News emails. I’ve signed up for notifications several times over the past 7+ years & get nothing. 

...& coupon codes. Folks are already standing by for codes. 

Please advise
TY
RD


----------



## Cosmodromedary (Jul 22, 2015)

Not surprised that they're still struggling with logo placement(s), it's become one of those flaws that you grow to associate with a brand, like misaligned chapter rings and Seiko...

The hour hand is very Breitling Superocean, but not in a good or bad way, it just is, and I don't mind it.

But aside from that.... DANG! That is a seriously HOT watch! The crown guards are sensational. The chamfers sexy and sophisticated. And the bracelet looks top notch for the price category too!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Per CW there is no timeframe for the other colors in 40mm, they are waiting to see how the black/black does sales-wise, but I suspect it is a forgone conclusion that all colors will be available in 40mm.

I like it, and as someone who would be adding a 2nd CW diver to their collection, I am sort of glad that this latest iteration won't look identical to the last. Sort of like Omega and the SMP over the years.


----------



## Watch That Sweep (Apr 23, 2016)

Atlaswatches said:


> I think overall there is a lot of positives about the new design. Kudos to Christopher Ward for not being afraid to put in certain design choices like that hour hand likely knowing full well it would be a contentious change. Its a risky move by potentially isolating some of their core demographic in doing so. I applaud their gusto even though I, like others, preferred the previous iterations of the hours hands. Personally, I think we need companies that are willing to make those tough choices so that we can continue to experience something new and different rather than reiterations of the same watches time and time again.
> 
> I also really like their new case design. I imagine in person the light will dance of the new edges of the watch. I will still be holding out however until more variations of the 40mm are put out. It being a new market, maybe they are testing the waters first before fully committing to a range of variants. Hopefully its a success and more colour combinations follow, and with any luck... a GMT version


At the launch event yesterday the CW team well aware of how divisive the change in handset will be. It's pretty clear though that they want to move to a more modern, sharper look to attract a younger demographic, and from the sounds of it their sales figure support the direction they're heading in.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

I get emails and voucher codes/coupons. I'm a past customer, though.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Per CW there is no timeframe for the other colors in 40mm, they are waiting to see how the black/black does sales-wise, but I suspect it is a forgone conclusion that all colors will be available in 40mm.
> 
> I like it, and as someone who would be adding a 2nd CW diver to their collection, I am sort of glad that this latest iteration won't look identical to the last. Sort of like Omega and the SMP over the years.


i agree it would be shocking if other colors didn't follow, I am considering going for it, but I would need to consider some consolidation first as it's very similar to what i currently have.


----------



## Watch That Sweep (Apr 23, 2016)

Cosmodromedary said:


> Not surprised that they're still struggling with logo placement(s), it's become one of those flaws that you grow to associate with a brand, like misaligned chapter rings and Seiko...
> 
> The hour hand is very Breitling Superocean, but not in a good or bad way, it just is, and I don't mind it.
> 
> But aside from that.... DANG! That is a seriously HOT watch! The crown guards are sensational. The chamfers sexy and sophisticated. And the bracelet looks top notch for the price category too!


I wouldn't say they're struggling with the logo placement. They're pretty clear that they want it at 9 o'clock and it'll stay there.

I can confirm that the new case looks great up close, and the quick release bracelet is very easy to take on or off!


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

MX793 said:


> My MkII measures 12.9 thick. I believe that was the officially listed thickness. So slightly thinner than before. The new midcase should make it appear thinner than before.


Thanks for confirming!

I don't have a black dress diver and this new trident at 38mm fits the bill.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Echoing the sentiments here, these changes might just get me on board with my first CW.
Prior to this, didn't live the wavy dial and their logo placement.
Really digging everything about this, except the hands - but I can learn to live with that.
That price point is my jam too.
Time to hit up the AverageBros run down.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Nuts.
> 
> I think the hour hand and endlink fit kill it for me. Maybe it will grow on me.
> 
> Here's hoping on series 4


Initially, I was hesitant or even reluctant to call the new hands as a pro. But!

Once they are aligned - they do look like a trident, nice one.








And then, in the video, did notice the hour hand has a facet, cove, which makes their look even more aggressive. 
I found it as a nice thing for the watch called "Trident"








In overall, I am a huge fan of Mk III, especially the orange one is a dope!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

The more I see it, the more I love it in the blue, especially because I think the flags look more visible in that color. I think it's only natural there would be some pretty fierce pushback that they changed the hands and dial given it's been like that for 10+ years now. I am glad I have one of the old style, but the more I see v3 the more I believe they have made a really, really nice piece for $800. Yeah, it's not breaking new ground or anything unique, but it is their "flagship" watch after all and the goal is to sell them. Well done Christopher Ward.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

I am not the only one who noticed a trident hands on these new Tridents


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

As someone requested, code 125sun19 gets you $125 off! Nice watch CW and this coming from a mk 1.5 owner!


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Let's take a moment to enjoy those beautiful ''rip'' hands :-d:

Pictures, courtesy of SuperP :-d:


















Now I have to get the dust out of the box and get this Trident on my wrist.

I glad that they keep the same high quality on the new version, judging only by the pics i'll say its even better than the old MKII. But it looks like a different watch to me that I'm an owner of the old version.
Not a fan of the motif and logo together. Not a fan of those hands. I'm a fan of the new 40mm size even if its only available in black [i believe they're testing the market to see if it does well but with a blue, green or an orange dial they'll break the internet - not really tho lol]. Backplate looks good too. They should've used C3 instead of C1, yeah they've used X1 but still... Like the new presentation box also.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

That coupon code makes this quite tempting.

What's holding me back, beyond excessive recent acquisitions (and the probable need to let some current stuff go), is first that I don't think I could ever let go of my mkII smurf (my first ever grail, and I love the wave dial) even though I like the new navy. Second is that I notice I don't wear red bezels as much as I thought I might, and my peculiar TGV Squale speaks to my "rarity" interests, which makes it hard to let go.

I thus may hang out on the fence for a little while longer.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

v1triol said:


> I am not the only one who noticed a trident hands on these new Tridents


& to think these were $1050 on opening day :-( o|


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

If you're in the US you can still use the UK site:

1. Select the UK site from the drop down at the bottom of the page
2. Pick your Trident
3. Use code 100sun19 for a 100GBP discount
4. Standard Trident is 662GBP - 100 = 562GBP = *$734 USD*
5. Standard shipping is free

I'm about to order one!


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> That coupon code makes this quite tempting.
> 
> What's holding me back, beyond excessive recent acquisitions (and the probable need to let some current stuff go), is first that I don't think I could ever let go of my mkII smurf (my first ever grail, and I love the wave dial) even though I like the new navy. Second is that I notice I don't wear red bezels as much as I thought I might, and my peculiar TGV Squale speaks to my "rarity" interests, which makes it hard to let go.
> 
> ...


I'm a bit torn myself. I like if not love everything about the new model other than the hour hand, and that's not truly awful (probably looks better in the flesh). And the new model is different enough (between the new case and hands) that I feel like I could own a MkIII and keep my MkII Vintage without feeling like I had too much redundancy if I got a colorway other than black-on-black. But...

While I'm happy with the way the 38mm MkII wears, I feel like the 40 might fit just a bit better. I find the 38 to be just a bit smaller than perfect for me. Unfortunately, the 40mm only comes in black-on-black. Even with the different hands, different colored lume, different (bust still kinda similar) case, glossy bezel and dial, and a bracelet vs a strap, I feel like another black-on-black, stick indexed diver would be too redundant. Especially since it would be the same "under the hood" in terms of movement type and grade whereby I couldn't justify it as a movement upgrade or broadening my collection's horizons mechanically.

The other thing at play was that I was planning my next purchase to be into that entry-lux watch category. Tudor Black Bay (BB58, if I can find one... might also consider a 36), maybe something from Sinn, or maybe a pre-owned Omega AT. Something with a higher grade of movement than the run-of-the-mill, elabore 2824/SW200 workhorse.

Maybe get another 38mm, but it blue? Think the bracelet will make it wear a little larger?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

MX793 said:


> I'm a bit torn myself. I like if not love everything about the new model other than the hour hand, and that's not truly awful (probably looks better in the flesh). And the new model is different enough (between the new case and hands) that I feel like I could own a MkIII and keep my MkII Vintage without feeling like I had too much redundancy if I got a colorway other than black-on-black. But...
> 
> While I'm happy with the way the 38mm MkII wears, I feel like the 40 might fit just a bit better. I find the 38 to be just a bit smaller than perfect for me. Unfortunately, the 40mm only comes in black-on-black. Even with the different hands, different colored lume, different (bust still kinda similar) case, glossy bezel and dial, and a bracelet vs a strap, I feel like another black-on-black, stick indexed diver would be too redundant. Especially since it would be the same "under the hood" in terms of movement type and grade whereby I couldn't justify it as a movement upgrade or broadening my collection's horizons mechanically.
> 
> ...


I had recently been tossing around the idea of entry-level luxury myself, but there's just too much exciting stuff in the micro sphere right now, so I quickly moved on from that thought!

I too see it as different "enough" from the vintage.

I think the navy is a very attractive colorway, but I feel you in the hesitation to jump on another 38mm rather than hold off for it's foreseeable introduction at 40mm down the line.

I suppose you could always scratch the itch with a blue 38mm now, flip it in a bit for a loss, chalk said loss up to the cost of "leasing," and then jump on an eventual 40mm blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

I was playing around with some photo editing SW to see if I could make the hour hand a little better (IMO). Also played with coloring the twin flags logo.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

MX793 said:


> I was playing around with some photo editing SW to see if I could make the hour hand a little better (IMO). Also played with coloring the twin flags logo.


That white flag render = 

I imagine the flag would look good as applied steel too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

I don't hate it as much as I thought I would. Like many of you, I think the blue is the pick of the litter...when it hits 40mm.

^ I like that one on the far right with the flag in red...that's a winner.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

v1triol said:


> I am not the only one who noticed a trident hands on these new Tridents


alright, they win I like it! lol. Renderings and teaser photos had me saying no to the hands but after seeing all the details, the depth of the markers, the full case design. I like it. Enough to add? Time will tell.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

GregoryD said:


> If you're in the US you can still use the UK site:
> 
> 1. Select the UK site from the drop down at the bottom of the page
> 2. Pick your Trident
> ...


Nice find. Damn it sitting in my cart debating how much I want it..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> Nice find. Damn it sitting in my cart debating how much I want it..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


cool.. I did it put in my cart to see what it would cost in CAD dollars. I couldn't think of any 38/39mm divers with glossy dials. The sickness is strong with me too.

Canadian code is 170sun19 btw


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

Like several of you, I have the 38mm version of the MkII; in blue. It wears a little big, but 40mm is my preference. I hope they come out with a 40mm blue as that new version is stunning. Otherwise, I'll have to upgrade to one of the other two sizes. No rush from me though as the blue MkII Trident truly is a great watch.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I would bet my current Trident GMT that there will be other colors, blue in particular, in 40mm by the end of the summer. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

This is the closest they've gotten to making me think I need one. There are a lot of high end details in these watches. They look like they are $3000 watches.
LOVE the crown guards, bezel and hands. A bracelet with a ratchet clasp and QR end links is like a naughty dream for me. R.I.P. hideous PCLs!
I don't mind the brand at 9 o'clock. But I do wish it said C.Ward. The full name makes it look like the watch is personalized and I'm wearing Christopher's watch.
Alas... I'm not even going to seriously consider this until there is a no-date version in 40mm. I don't buy anything with a date anymore.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm curious how much extra length the male endlinks add. That may be one thing that totally takes the 40mm off the table for me. I'm guessing 2mm per side of effective L2L growth?


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

With all the talk and hype about the new Chris Ward Tridents I had to pull out this beauty. The CW C60 Trident Day Date COSC 600. Only 200 of these were offered in 2017.

At 43mm x 13.85mm I know it's bigger than what a lot of people like, but a COSC 2836 in a dive watch rated for 600 meters for only $1100 was a steal!

This is such an elegant watch I wear it as a dress watch. The new ones don't much appeal to me as being that unique. I think the biggest appeal was the tear shaped hour hand which was iconic with the CW watches. Now they gave that up, and while the watches are nicely detailed and good amount of specs I have a hard time seeing anything that tops this.

Cheers!


----------



## Deercamp (Apr 2, 2018)

I have a MKII and really like the quality, but the typewriter text logo at 9:00 just ruins it for me. Although the new watch has many nice improvements, one of which being the size, the fact they kept the unimaginative logo at 9:00 means I'll be sitting this one out. I was hoping the twin flags at 12:00 would help bring balance to the dial but it can barely be seen. An applied flags logo would have helped. 

My favorite dial was when they had "Chr. Ward, London" at the 12:00 and "Trident Pro" at the six. Perhaps I'm just a traditionalist.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

MX793 said:


> I was playing around with some photo editing SW to see if I could make the hour hand a little better (IMO). Also played with coloring the twin flags logo.


The 3rd one is the way it should be. And it's a shame because apparently that is what the flags logo looked like on the pre-production model that was at one of the get togethers a few months ago.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

i want to pull the trigger but my aprehension is due to the fact that the 40mm in black shares way too much desighn similarities with my Monta, it would seem redundant to have both, I need other colors in 40mm to justify.


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

92gli said:


> Alas... I'm not even going to seriously consider this until there is a no-date version in 40mm. I don't buy anything with a date anymore.


If you know the history of the C60 range, then you know that is never gonna happen. The hand-wound options were ever the only ones to offer that, but the C65 vintage line fills up that gap currently.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Devarika Woulf said:


> If you know the history of the C60 range, then you know that is never gonna happen. The hand-wound options were ever the only ones to offer that, but the C65 vintage line fills up that gap currently.


Thats the thing, I don't want "vintage". A modern style diver like this is a hole in my collection. If rolex can sell as many no-date subs as they can make, I'm sure C Ward could sell a few. They can leave the date mechanism in there for all I care.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

92gli said:


> Thats the thing, I don't want "vintage". A modern style diver like this is a hole in my collection. If rolex can sell as many no-date subs as they can make, I'm sure C Ward could sell a few. They can leave the date mechanism in there for all I care.


I'm slightly envious you can tolerate a ghost click.

After owning one, I couldn't stand a ghost click so flipped a watch like that

I'm thinking a brand as large as c ward can access no date movements and put them in the c60 range.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## williamcrichtonvi (Jan 12, 2019)

I watched the recent Average Bros video claiming the Mk1 was the least unique and most derivative Trident, with successive iterations being more original ... to my eye the Mk1 is still the most distinctive and best looking. My .02. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I feel like you are both right, but yours is your opinion so you have to be right since its your likes and dislikes you are measuring against. He is right because its based in fact. Onion hand, arguably Bremont, gillouche dial aka waves definitely Omega, and most of the hour markers were dots = Rolex. It was a mishmash of all sorts of stuff, but did look great. I do find it odd that long time fans of the brand will decry the hand and dial change for v3 at the same time complaining that the new hands are unoriginal. Christopher Ward just cant win or please everyone design-wise, but I don't think what you get in specs, quality and details can be beat under $1000. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> i want to pull the trigger but my aprehension is due to the fact that the 40mm in black shares way too much desighn similarities with my Monta, it would seem redundant to have both, I need other colors in 40mm to justify.


Hang in there, I'm hopeful that additional colours will join the 40mm as I think it'll be a popular size.

As for me, I don't have a black diver and I think the 38mm will fit the bill nicely. At least, Im trying to justify another watch purchase like this.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I feel like you are both right, but yours is your opinion so you have to be right since its your likes and dislikes you are measuring against. He is right because its based in fact. Onion hand, arguably Bremont, gillouche dial aka waves definitely Omega, and most of the hour markers were dots = Rolex. It was a mishmash of all sorts of stuff, but did look great. I do find it odd that long time fans of the brand will decry the hand and dial change for v3 at the same time complaining that the new hands are unoriginal. Christopher Ward just cant win or please everyone design-wise, but I don't think what you get in specs, quality and details can be beat under $1000.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


The MkI dial was a straight-up Omega SMP homage. Wave pattern and indices both were lifted straight from the SMP 300M (twin rectangles at 12, single rectangles at the other cardinal points, and circles between is Omega, not Rolex). Only obvious difference on the dial was the date window placement.

The Bremont Supermarine came out within a year of the first Trident. Bremont was only 2 years old at the time and basically unknown. CW had been around for 4 or 5 years. I really don't think CW felt the need to homage a younger, even less established brand than themselves. I think the two happened to coincidentally pick very similarly styled hands (lume plot shapes are different between the two brands). Bremont also built their brand around their pilot watches, not divers. I don't think the Supermarine line is their biggest seller, unlike the Trident for CW.

MkII became a little less Omega-esque with different indices (but kept the wave dial).

Altogether, the Trident line is nowhere near as original, aesthetically, as its predecessor(s). Anybody remember the C6/60 Kingfisher line? Or the C600 Tri-Tech diver model? Certainly much more original designs, but far less successful. The Trident basically took the basic case and lug design from the Kingfisher and added a more traditional/generic looking bezel insert and an Omega SMP-esque dial.


----------



## DrewZ137 (Sep 26, 2014)

Anybody know how many clicks the bezel in the new Trident 3 GMT has? Hoping for 120 clicks so that the odd numbers line up when rotated (to add another time zone)...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Specs don't say, but the previous version was 120 and afaik so are their c65 GMTs, so I can't imagine this one would be 60 clicks.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

DrewZ137 said:


> Anybody know how many clicks the bezel in the new Trident 3 GMT has? Hoping for 120 clicks so that the odd numbers line up when rotated (to add another time zone)...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's 120 uni-directional, same as the rest of the line.


----------



## DrewZ137 (Sep 26, 2014)

Thank you both. Seriously considering grabbing one once it goes on sale. Between this and the Zelos GMT at the moment...tough decision


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

DrewZ137 said:


> Thank you both. Seriously considering grabbing one once it goes on sale. Between this and the Zelos GMT at the moment...tough decision
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the Zelos a lot, but the 60-click bezel on a 24-hr GMT watch is a bit of a head-scratcher. At least it's bi-directional.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I was very close to buying one of those too, but the dimensions at 13.5mm tall x 40mm x 45mm lug to lug put me off, and the bezel is smaller than the 40mm case size. Its a stubby watch, and I already have a small GMT in the older (best) CW.


----------



## ssmlutahsteve (Feb 17, 2019)

Does CW typically do a discount on all watches near year end?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

ssmlutahsteve said:


> Does CW typically do a discount on all watches near year end?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They do seasonal clearance sales with big discounts on old stock or "nearly new" display/demo pieces. Limited selection of sale items, first come, first served. 15% or $125 off all watches sales pop up every couple of months (including now).


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

ssmlutahsteve said:


> Does CW typically do a discount on all watches near year end?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They do seasonal clearance sales with big discounts on old stock or "nearly new" display/demo pieces. Limited selection of sale items, first come, first served. 15% or $125 off all watches sales pop up every couple of months (including now).


----------



## ssmlutahsteve (Feb 17, 2019)

MX793 said:


> They do seasonal clearance sales with big discounts on old stock or "nearly new" display/demo pieces. Limited selection of sale items, first come, first served. 15% or $125 off all watches sales pop up every couple of months (including now).


Thanks for the info.!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Not that I need another watch but for some reason I have it my head that my watch collection is not complete without a sub-40 black diver that's more dressy than tool.

I can't think of something that can compare to the c ward 38mm pro. 

Anyone know of a similar quality/price in 38/39mm with lumed bezel, microadjust clasp, gloss or sunburst dial, date?

That coupon code is making me itchy.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Good luck everybody deliberating 

The one thing I would say is "no rush" with CW. There will be plenty available over a long time frame and there is almost always a valid coupon code. In addition new colours are always possible.

So if you are excited , go for it! If you are on the fence I would say wait till you are comfortable first. There isn't the same small brand rush and sell out scenario with CW.

Enjoy!


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

HamnJam said:


> Not that I need another watch but for some reason I have it my head that my watch collection is not complete without a sub-40 black diver that's more dressy than tool.
> 
> I can't think of something that can compare to the c ward 38mm pro.
> 
> ...


I was just pondering the same.

I was revisiting the possibility of maybe picking up an Oris Aquis (despite my long-standing "no proprietary lugs" policy), but when I look at the price... More than twice as much as the Trident. Has the exact same movement, right down the grade used. No lumed bezel. No micro-adjust clasp. Much shorter warranty. I'd be shocked if the finishing or casework is really any better. Even grey market, it's 50% more money (and sans any warranty).


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

I wonder what's going to happen with the C65 Vintage (the fixed bezel version of the C60, not the C65 Diver)? Will they keep it around? If so, I think they should rename it so it's not confused with the more popular, C65 divers. Will it eventually be redesigned with the new C60 light-catcher case and QR bracelet?


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

MX793 said:


> I was just pondering the same.
> 
> I was revisiting the possibility of maybe picking up an Oris Aquis (despite my long-standing "no proprietary lugs" policy), but when I look at the price... More than twice as much as the Trident. Has the exact same movement, right down the grade used. No lumed bezel. No micro-adjust clasp. Much shorter warranty. I'd be shocked if the finishing or casework is really any better. Even grey market, it's 50% more money (and sans any warranty).


The aquis 39.5mm was always on my radar but like the points you made above, it's hard not to question the 'value' of an aquis.

In terms of pure aesthetics, I do think the oris comes out slightly ahead but it's so hard to ignore what you get for the price of the c ward at a lower price, amazing warranty / return policy, and its features you listed above

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Good luck everybody deliberating
> 
> The one thing I would say is "no rush" with CW. There will be plenty available over a long time frame and there is almost always a valid coupon code. In addition new colours are always possible.
> 
> ...


Great point! I haven't been able discover something else similar to the c ward at the size I want so that makes me excited.

Great point about the availability of the c wards so no need to rush. I want to flip few pieces as I'm eyeing this and another watch.

I wonder what the 2nd hand prices would be for the mk3s.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

HamnJam said:


> Not that I need another watch but for some reason I have it my head that my watch collection is not complete without a sub-40 black diver that's more dressy than tool.
> 
> I can't think of something that can compare to the c ward 38mm pro.
> 
> ...


Let it rip imo.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Atlaswatches (Jan 24, 2019)

I am excited to see all the new colorways that CW will issue in the future (fngers crossed for a green option). The black, red and blue are the staples, but it would be nice to see some of the past colorways make an appearance. Even some of the limited edition colorways. The yellow ansd orange dials from the MKII would really pop with the high sheen of the MKIII. What I am on the lookout for is the bronze model of the MKIII. I think the new case design will make that a bronze option that would be hard to beat. It was confirmed on the CW forums that the bronze version would not make an appearance until 2020.


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

I havent purchased a micro or boutique brand in quite a while, but for some reason, this new 40mm CW Trident just said "buy me now". 
With the discount code and no bracelet (typically dont wear any of my watches on bracelets), the deal seemed pretty solid. 

I don't care much for the logo but I can look past that. Case and materials look nice. 

I think what draws me into the brand is its no nonsense approach. SAFE would be the word. Im boring with my watch collecting. Most other offering besides the higher end micros are just too much for me in terms of style. 

Interested to see how it feels next to my omega smpC and sub 16610.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

TexasTaucher said:


> I havent purchased a micro or boutique brand in quite a while, but for some reason, this new 40mm CW Trident just said "buy me now".
> With the discount code and no bracelet (typically dont wear any of my watches on bracelets), the deal seemed pretty solid.
> 
> I don't care much for the logo but I can look past that. Case and materials look nice.
> ...


Do tell your impressions if you get it!

I agree with this trident being safe and slightly bland in design but it's hard to ignore what it offers.

I'm wanting a safe neutral black diver under 40mm and I think this is a great option.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

HamnJam said:


> Do tell your impressions if you get it!
> 
> I agree with this trident being safe and slightly bland in design but it's hard to ignore what it offers.
> 
> ...


Oh its already ordered!

I tend to prefer neutral black dial divers. I buy what I perceive as "wearable". Funky styles and designs is not safe for me since I know they wont get worn as often. Despite enjoying researching other brands and viewing pictures/video, I know where I draw the line.

I think the CW has a mostly original look. I have rather large wrists at ~8" but again prefer a more subdued look on wrist. So while the 42 would have absolutely been perfect, the 40mm is closer in line with the sub and smp. Both of which have led me to not look any further at higher end pieces hence finding some much needed watch purchasing solace with smaller brands.

I think the closest price wise and style wise that ive had have been both the Oris Aquis and 40/42mm diver 65's. Included is the seiko sbdc051 and Steinhart OVM 39.
The Aquis is imo an amazing piece and while the 65's have lots of charm, they left something to be desired. I think in my head I liked the idea of the vintage retro look but it all fell a little flat once on my wrist. The seiko was, I believe one of seikos best offerings from last years Basel. I enjoyed it far more than the Oris 65s. The Steinhart was great but the 39 was just that 1mm too small as a diver and suffered a QC bezel alignment issue.

Anyway, Ive had two cups of coffee and am rambling.

Will update with my thoughts.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

I bought a Christopher Ward Bronze 38mm dive watch and I just got it yesterday evening. I noticed that when I screw or unscrew the crown there is a cranking noise. I never that had that noise on my vintage 38mm automatic old logo(ChWard) watch. Is this how it is on the bronze watches? I'm worried that I must have got a watch with a movement issue. TIA


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

juice009 said:


> I bought a Christopher Ward Bronze 38mm dive watch and I just got it yesterday evening. I noticed that when I screw or unscrew the crown there is a cranking noise. I never that had that noise on my vintage 38mm automatic old logo(ChWard) watch. Is this how it is on the bronze watches? I'm worried that I must have got a watch with a movement issue. TIA


Hi there. I have this watch and a number of other brand bronze/brass - can't say I've noticed any noises, specifically related to these case materials.

Is it only when screwing in the crown or anytime you operate it (winding, etc.)?

Typically the crown stems are done in stainless steel, as bronze is too soft, so likely this noise shouldn't exist either way.

You may want to contact CW for advisement.

Good luck

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

IronHide said:


> Hi there. I have this watch and a number of other brand bronze/brass - can't say I've noticed any noises, specifically related to these case materials.
> 
> Is it only when screwing in the crown or anytime you operate it (winding, etc.)?
> 
> ...


Hi, 
I hear the sound only while i'm screwing and unscrewing the crown. When winding its smooth just like my other Chward watch. Interesting never knew that. I was thiking of contacting them after I posted here. Thanks for your input.


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

juice009 said:


> Hi,
> I hear the sound only while i'm screwing and unscrewing the crown. When winding its smooth just like my other Chward watch. Interesting never knew that. I was thiking of contacting them after I posted here. Thanks for your input.


You might, very carefully, try to blow out the inside of the crown with compressed air - maybe something is stuck in there?

However, new watch - Id personally see what they have to say!!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

TexasTaucher said:


> Oh its already ordered!
> 
> I tend to prefer neutral black dial divers. I buy what I perceive as "wearable". Funky styles and designs is not safe for me since I know they wont get worn as often. Despite enjoying researching other brands and viewing pictures/video, I know where I draw the line.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the order! Is there usually a delay before they ship the watch? I haven't ordered from C Ward before.

40mm seems like the right size for you. As for me with a 6.5-6.6 inch wrist, I got my eye on the 38mm. I do have a Seaforth(40mm) and the SBDC065 (44mm on paper) but I see a 38mm as being very versatile on the wrist.

Previously owned the Diver 65, crown comfort and super straight lugs were things I couldn't get past. I always check the Aquis on watch recon but hard not to see more value in the C Ward vs the Aquis line. Also, straps....

It'd be great to hear your opinions once on wrist. Would you have ordered a different colour if they were available? Seems like you are a black dial kind of guy.


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

HamnJam said:


> Congrats on the order! Is there usually a delay before they ship the watch? I haven't ordered from C Ward before.
> 
> 40mm seems like the right size for you. As for me with a 6.5-6.6 inch wrist, I got my eye on the 38mm. I do have a Seaforth(40mm) and the SBDC065 (44mm on paper) but I see a 38mm as being very versatile on the wrist.
> 
> ...


As far as I know, there should not be a delay. No mention of it on the website. Plus ive seen someone post their new 40mm Trident on UGWC so I know they are shipping out.

This would be my first CW purchase, so I like their return policy etc. I can't say it will stay but I'm sure if I dont keep it, I can flip it for minimal loss. I call it the "flippers fee". Buy the watch to try it, play with it a bit, take some pics, and ultimately get some experience with the brand. Maybe I lose 50-100 Bucks. overall I wont be upset about it.

I agree about the Aquis. I said it before, if I wasn't in to watches as I am now, it might be the perfect do everything only watch for me. But straps are fun for us WIS so it wasn't ideal for me.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

IronHide said:


> You might, very carefully, try to blow out the inside of the crown with compressed air - maybe something is stuck in there?
> 
> However, new watch - Id personally see what they have to say!!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I wrote to Christopher Ward customer service. So now I'm waiting for their response. Thank you.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

I like the new SS bracelet with quick release. I wonder if it fits on the older model (chward logo at 12'o clock) too. Anyone has knowledge of this. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

juice009 said:


> I like the new SS bracelet with quick release. I wonder if it fits on the older model (chward logo at 12'o clock) too. Anyone has knowledge of this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I bet customer service does


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

I ordered early on the launch date. Sent customer service an email a couple of hours later asking them to size it as I did not want to deal with the pin and collars on the bracelet. I know I could do it as I have done it on Seikos but thought I would let them do it. No shipping date yet nor any response from customer service which leaves me a bit perturbed. I’m sure they are busy and I didn’t expect anything over the weekend but my patience will expire soon.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

AFG08 said:


> I ordered early on the launch date. Sent customer service an email a couple of hours later asking them to size it as I did not want to deal with the pin and collars on the bracelet. I know I could do it as I have done it on Seikos but thought I would let them do it. No shipping date yet nor any response from customer service which leaves me a bit perturbed. I'm sure they are busy and I didn't expect anything over the weekend but my patience will expire soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I would guess it's because of the sizing. You did receive the order confirmation email, right ?

I put my order on the 2nd and yesterday received the shipping notice. It's schedule for delivery tomorrow. No sizing, though.

By the way, Monday 6th is a bank holiday in the UK. They will not resume the activities until Tuesday.

If by Tuesday EOB you haven't received any news call CS on the phone.


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

Good to know about the bank holiday. Thanks. I did get a confirmation notice but thought I should have received a reply from customer service about the sizing request. I’ll give it until Wednesday morning. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Does anybody know how much additional length the endlinks add to the lug-to-lug on the Trident? I feel like 40 would be the perfect size for me, but am concerned that the male endlinks will make it wear a bit too long.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

It can't be more than a few. It appears that it is just enough for the bracelet to connect to the endlink via a pin/collar. My Omega has a similar design and it's 3mm total. My 38mm Trident does too and it is 3mm or less as well. It does make the bracelet drop straight down from the endlink and doesn't make the case appear longer in my opinion. Hopefully someone with the 40mm chimes in on this for you.


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 12, 2017)

I find the CW C60 Trident Pro to wear smaller. Even with my 6.5" girly wrist, I wished my 38mm C60 was slightly larger. I reckon, the 40mm would be perfect for me. In comparison, I find my 38.5mm Aqua Terra wears slightly bigger. I wished it was about 2mm smaller. YMMV.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

lukeap69 said:


> I find the CW C60 Trident Pro to wear smaller. Even with my 6.5" girly wrist, I wished my 38mm C60 was slightly larger. I reckon, the 40mm would be perfect for me. In comparison, I find my 38.5mm Aqua Terra wears slightly bigger. I wished it was about 2mm smaller. YMMV.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I'm with you. My old logo 38mm is pretty stumpy and thick. The new 40mm case size without the slab sides should be ideal. Hopefully I love the hands & logo in person.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

lukeap69 said:


> I find the CW C60 Trident Pro to wear smaller. Even with my 6.5" girly wrist, I wished my 38mm C60 was slightly larger. I reckon, the 40mm would be perfect for me. In comparison, I find my 38.5mm Aqua Terra wears slightly bigger. I wished it was about 2mm smaller. YMMV.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I think the 38mm wears larger than a lot of other 38mm (like the SKX013) divers by virtue of its relatively large dial and crystal. But agree that on a 6.5" wrist, I think it's just a hair smaller than my idea of perfect. But if the endlinks on the 40mm result in a bracelet that basically drops straight down the sides of the wrist rather than draping and contouring around the wrist, that's not a good look.


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

MX793 said:


> I think the 38mm wears larger than a lot of other 38mm (like the SKX013) divers by virtue of its relatively large dial and crystal. But agree that on a 6.5" wrist, I think it's just a hair smaller than my idea of perfect. But if the endlinks on the 40mm result in a bracelet that basically drops straight down the sides of the wrist rather than draping and contouring around the wrist, that's not a good look.


+1
6.25" wrist, cant decide between the 38mm and 40mm. Like the lug to lug on the 38, but worried the large height will look stumpy. 40mm might have better proportions, but lug to lug may be too much. Need the the c60 dial and bezel in the c65 case


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

hairy said:


> +1
> 6.25" wrist, cant decide between the 38mm and 40mm. Like the lug to lug on the 38, but worried the large height will look stumpy. 40mm might have better proportions, but lug to lug may be too much. Need the the c60 dial and bezel in the c65 case


The 40mm is a little thicker than the 38, so the aspect ratio of thickness/diameter isn't drastically different between the two. I think the new, beveled case will drastically reduce the apparent "stubbiness" of the 38mm model.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

On a 6.5" or less wrist I think the 38mm would look really good. I have a 6.75" and it's fine on mine too, but only on bracelet because it seems to wear and look bigger when on the bracelet. On anything else the tall height and 45mm lug to lug makes it look odd IMO. But you make a good point about the new case


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Rice and Gravy said:


> On a 6.5" or less wrist I think the 38mm would look really good. I have a 6.75" and it's fine on mine too, but only on bracelet because it seems to wear and look bigger when on the bracelet. On anything else the tall height and 45mm lug to lug makes it look odd IMO. But you make a good point about the new case


Ordered the 38mm for my 6.5-6.6" wrist, I'm predicting the new case design makes it wear slightly thinner than the previous MK2. At least, those are my hopes.

I'm planning a mixture of bracelet use and nato use. Might have to make some natos single pass to get that height down.


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

I like the 40mm... have a gen 1.5 blue 42...

Iknow they're different watches but...Battling between getting the black 40mm CW and the NTH Odin black date... the CW is not much more


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

italy7 said:


> I like the 40mm... have a gen 1.5 blue 42...
> 
> Iknow they're different watches but...Battling between getting the black 40mm CW and the NTH Odin black date... the CW is not much more


I owned an NTH Nacken before and even for $150 or so more for the CW its not even close to a fair fight in my humble opinion. NTH are nice watches, and super thin, but I think CW are superior in terms of quality, "fit and finish" and features. Also, to me the Odin black is too much of an SMP homage.


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> italy7 said:
> 
> 
> > I like the 40mm... have a gen 1.5 blue 42...
> ...


My mind thinks similar... really hard to deny the bang for buck w CW... was looking at seamaster homages a bit that's why the two


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

italy7 said:


> My mind thinks similar... really hard to deny the bang for buck w CW... was looking at seamaster homages a bit that's why the two


I have always admired the NTHs from afar but the 'homage' nature of the watches always made me hold back a bit. The closest I've been to ordering one was their Barracuda model with their gilt relief dial - I just wish it didn't have snowflake hands. They are always spoken highly of and I like how Chris interacts on the forums.

I have heard that CWard's quality is a step above a lot of micros.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

I'm a fan of both brands (CW and NTH) and models (Trident Pro and Subs).

IMO the two models leave you with different impressions on the wrist.

While I could compare and contrast in terms of fit, finish, "feel," brand/owner reputations, similarity to sources of inspiration, etc., I'm more of the opinion that they're just different watches. One trends toward dress diver, with some subjective pros and cons; the other toward vintage tool diver, with some subjective pros and cons. I enjoy both for the ineffable and distinctive feelings with which they respectively leave me.

Simple WIS solution: get both, see how you feel about each after some time, and keep or flip one or both 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Great answer! Yes, I plan to be able to handle both one day so that I can better form my own opinion.

Another reason why I splurged for the Trident was like you mention, I wanted a black dress diver.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

HamnJam said:


> Great answer! Yes, I plan to be able to handle both one day so that I can better form my own opinion.
> 
> Another reason why I splurged for the Trident was like you mention, I wanted a black dress diver.


IMO one of the best dress divers going!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

For crying out loud!! Where are all the photos? To much blather. 

Nit picking this, comparing with that, splitting hairs over size. Waiting for more colors. Hoping for steeper discounts. Waiting for someone else to take the plunge. 

You know you love em. Slowly but surly everyone is doing an about face, and transitioning to the new look

Let’s see who’s gettin’ off the pot! 

What's my excuse? Same as yours ;-)


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

italy7 said:


> I like the 40mm... have a gen 1.5 blue 42...
> 
> Iknow they're different watches but...Battling between getting the black 40mm CW and the NTH Odin black date... the CW is not much more


I'm in the same boat; considering a blue NTH Odin or a blue Christopher Ward C65 Trident Automatic. Both seem to have a lot going for them, but I'm admittedly leaning towards the CW. Just trying to justify the extra expense over the NTH.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## happyrock (Jul 15, 2014)

HamnJam said:


> Ordered the 38mm for my 6.5-6.6" wrist, I'm predicting the new case design makes it wear slightly thinner than the previous MK2. At least, those are my hopes.
> 
> I'm planning a mixture of bracelet use and nato use. Might have to make some natos single pass to get that height down.


Definitely post pics of it when you get it. I'm stuck between 38 blue and 40 black.


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

Bloom said:


> I'm in the same boat; considering a blue NTH Odin or a blue Christopher Ward C65 Trident Automatic. Both seem to have a lot going for them, but I'm admittedly leaning towards the CW. Just trying to justify the extra expense over the NTH.


Notch another hole in the belt, Im paralyzed between the Damasko DS30, CW 38mm M3, CW C65 Trident vintage rehash, and the NTH Nacken/Odin. The NTHs are probably in last place because of the homage-ness, but you cant deny they are sharp looking watches.

Understated thin tool watches vs a gorgeous but thick dress diver. First world problems I guess.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

happyrock said:


> Definitely post pics of it when you get it. I'm stuck between 38 blue and 40 black.


Same here.


----------



## mcdawisel (Feb 25, 2019)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



Riddim Driven said:


> For crying out loud!! Where are all the photos? To much blather.


Here you go:





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



mcdawisel said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hooray! Congrats to you! That's the model I'm lusting over. Great wrist shot there. Deep case back. Will look forward to some thoughts and view point on the 42mm fit etc.

Thanks

RD


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great case on these


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

hairy said:


> Notch another hole in the belt, Im paralyzed between the Damasko DS30, CW 38mm M3, CW C65 Trident vintage rehash, and the NTH Nacken/Odin. The NTHs are probably in last place because of the homage-ness, but you cant deny they are sharp looking watches.
> 
> Understated thin tool watches vs a gorgeous but thick dress diver. First world problems I guess.


Wow similar tastes, I ordered a 38mm CW mk3 and am in the process of flipping other watches for the ds30.

I agree with the nth being good considerations but the homageness setting it a bit back. I actually cancelled an order for the c65 due to the release of the mk3.

Which one of these? Ugh that's tough. The ds30 is the highest cost of these... Bit more of a true tool watch tho. CW mk3 is a nice balance of cost / diver.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

HamnJam said:


> Wow similar tastes, I ordered a 38mm CW mk3 and am in the process of flipping other watches for the ds30.
> 
> I agree with the nth being good considerations but the homageness setting it a bit back. I actually cancelled an order for the c65 due to the release of the mk3.
> 
> ...


You sir obviously have impeccable taste.

McDaWisel left a pretty good first week impression over at the C Ward forums of the C60 Elite model (thanks for writing that up by the way!):
https://www.christopherwardforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=52079&sid=138c004160fc135de53e7370995cfc61

One thing that jumped out at me was him mentioning poor reflections and it being a fingerprint magnet. Ive been wondering how the glossy dial combined with a flat crystal would handle reflections, and it sounds like not super well


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Don't Submariners have gloss dials? And Rolex doesn't use AR coatings.


----------



## mattybumpkin (May 1, 2009)

Loving the new Trident Pro 3 with Sellita SW200, but am also intrigued by the Zelos Swordfish with ETA 2892. The Zelos looks more "toolish", but is actually slimmer at 13mm vs 13.4mm for the Trident, which is more dressy. Zelos costs less.

Tough decision.


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



hairy said:


> You sir obviously have impeccable taste.
> 
> McDaWisel left a pretty good first week impression over at the C Ward forums of the C60 Elite model (thanks for writing that up by the way!):
> https://www.christopherwardforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=52079&sid=138c004160fc135de53e7370995cfc61
> ...


I received mine last night, it is the black bezel model. The crystal is indeed a fingerprint magnet. In the short time I've worn it, it seems like I am trying to constantly wipe off smudges.I'm not noticing reflections as being a problem. That's about my my only negative feeling about the watch but it might be enough to stop it from being a keeper. I hope not.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A little carnuba was on the crystal and bezel will help with the fingerprints 

The Swordfish is a chunky watch and will likely wear much bigger than the contoured and beveled new trident case.


----------



## CoachRockne (Dec 16, 2017)

My blue 38mm just arrived. First immediate impression: *really* impressed. 
fits my 6.5" wrist perfectly. superduper lume. yes fingerprinty glass. 
will post pics and Day 1 thoughts tomorrow.


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

my 40mm should be arriving Monday. I surely doubt the crystal is any more "finger-printy" than my Omega smpC.


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

I have to wonder if it’s something other than fingerprints. I kept my hands away from the crystal and was still getting smudges. Maybe there was a residue left behind by the plastic on the dial. I used a drop of Dawn dishwashing detergent and it’s much improved after using it. I still I may use the carnuba wax suggestion.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

AFG08 said:


> I have to wonder if it's something other than fingerprints. I kept my hands away from the crystal and was still getting smudges. Maybe there was a residue left behind by the plastic on the dial. I used a drop of Dawn dishwashing detergent and it's much improved after using it. I still I may use the carnuba wax suggestion.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Could be a light bit of adhesive residue from the packaging that was picking up fine dirt/pollen/dust.

FYI, carnuba wax is a dust/dirt magnet. It may make the watch more prone to collecting dirt. Those dust mops for car exteriors that people with show cars buy to do spot cleaning at car shows are basically carnuba-impregnated fabric that will pick up any dirt or dust that collects on the car.


----------



## CoachRockne (Dec 16, 2017)

About a half day on the wrist so far with the new 38mm blue CW C60 Trident Pro 600. So far I like it quite a bit. Sharing some thoughts and pics here, but first sharing my "mandatories" so you know where i am coming from:

* I really like divers. Both for the look and I actually use the bezel (ok not for diving but for timing how long the chicken's been on the grill and how long the dog and I have been out walking).
* I am a small wrist guy--6.5" so I cant really wear anything bigger than max 40mm, 48mm L2L and ~13.5 thick. But for me, the 36mm Oris 65 is too small. Thus I am always keeping my eye out for medium sized divers old and new that might fit the bill. 
* I much prefer swiss movements because i find them to be quieter than the Miyotas which always seem to buzz whir shake and rattle.
* My close-up eyesight isnt great (wear readers) so i insist on a face that's really readable. No tiny hands or silver hands on silver background. High contrast and bold hands are a must.
* My self-imposed price range is ~$500 - $750. The $70 non-hacking non-winding Seiko 5 from MassDrop is not my thing. My longtime favorite has been the Longines HC 39mm with the full arabic numbers and the 2892 movement.
* I like bracelets, not leather, not NATOs, not rubber. For me the bracelet helps the watch head sit down on my wrist best. And I most like the Miltat bracelets from Strapcode. I have a bunch and always put them on my watches, so i dont care about the OEM supplied bands or bracelets. 
* I don't much care about the packaging. I just save it in the closet for the next owner who always wants the "full kit."

Now, all that said you will understand why the last watch i bought was the Maen Hudson 38mm (nice but bezel action way too tight so was continuing to hunt) and when I saw the announcement of these new 38mm CWs, I was immediately intrigued.
I ordered the blue 38mm intending to put it on my silver strapcode, and also the black 38mm intending to put it on my black strapcode (the black one is arriving Monday).









As I had hoped it fits me perfectly well. Not too big not too small. Pairs well IMO with the strapcode, very tight gap and good color/finish match. Blue is similar to Omega PO blue:









Fit and finish seem quite good. Screwdown crown and winding buttery smooth. Blue date wheel a nice touch. Bezel action smooth and clicky--a big step better than the Maen. 
Many have you have been posting about the NTH Odin. I've had NTH's and enjoyed them. They are slightly thinner, but larger diameter. And the Odin IMO is too "homage-y."









Now compared to my reigning champ the Longines HC 39 (also on a strapcode)...this CW is slightly smaller but the two are really quite close in size. The CW feels more "current."
















The big difference between the two of course is the LUME on the CW which is great. Not quite Seiko mini Turtle great, but it is really strong which I like.









And today the finger-printy-ness doesn't seem to be bothering me too much. Too soon to report on accuracy.

So for $670 (with CW coupon) if your criteria are anywhere close to mine, I'd highly recommend this based upon initial and Day 1 impressions.

Improvements/wishes? 
* I wish it had a normal marker at the 9 o'clock position instead of the "Christopher Ward" type. And instead the "double flag" logo under the 12 o'clock was more prominent. 
* For this price they should include the rubber strap, a Nato and a great leather strap. I know I said i don't wear those, but it's a matter of value--just a little more value for the money would be nice. That said a new Longines HC is ~$1200 so in comparison this CW is a bargain.
* But so far those minor niggles are about it. This is a really good watch.

Will post some pics of the black dial + my black band in a few days when it arrives.


----------



## martletsuk (Feb 8, 2018)

Great post and thanks for taking the time. How does the finishing compare to the Longines and the Maen in your view?


----------



## CoachRockne (Dec 16, 2017)

thanks for asking martletsuk. I'd say the CW's finishing is on par with the more expensive Longines HCs (both my older HC and the new HC design which i also have owned)... and a clear step above the Maen.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Glad you like your new CW. Thanks for the pics and your early days expressions. Would have liked to see the watch on the stock bracelet and hear & see how that is. Those straight end Strap Codes seem better geared to certain Seiko's


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks for the review. I'd highly suggest the CW bracelet, they are very nice and the on-the-fly quick adjustment is fantastic. You'll never want a bracelet without it. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm very torn right now. I've been in the market for a versatile sports watch on a nice bracelet with quick-adjust clasp for a while now. Either a dressy diver or something like an Aqua Terra, but in the sub $2000 price range. Was all set on a Monta, but came to the realization that their clasps are just too long for the size of my wrist. Have a MkII C60 Vintage in 38mm that I wear regularly (my primary wearer). Size works well on my 6.5-6.6" wrist. Perhaps just a hair smaller than perfect, but certainly doesn't look small on me. Bought it on a strap because I thought the leather fit the "vintage" aesthetic and I never liked the polished center links on the MkII Trident bracelets. Too blingy for my tastes. Spends a lot of time on a NATO strap during the warmer months, leather in the winter.

As I already a diver with black dial and bezel, a blue diver would offer something a little different to my small collection since I don't have anything with a blue dial. Would feel less like I bought "two of the same watch" on different straps. Only drawback is that blue isn't quite as versatile as black, IMO.

I already know that the 38mm will wear well for me, but I'm really drawn to the 40mm size of the MkIII. I think that would be pretty spot-on for me, size-wise. I also like the added symmetry of the small 3 o'clock index that is able to fit on the 40mm's dial. Without the applied date window to catch the light that the MkII had, the MkIII in 38mm seems like it just has a bit of a black hole at 3 o'clock. Unfortunately, this model only comes in black.

Another option is to get the all-brushed 20mm MkII bracelet from the 38mm C65 Vintage, which also fits the 38mm C60. I just question how this would look with the polished lug faces on the C60.


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the review Coach. Looks like the CW is about 1mm thicker than the hc. Can you tell much of a difference on the wrist?


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

hairy said:


> You sir obviously have impeccable taste.
> 
> McDaWisel left a pretty good first week impression over at the C Ward forums of the C60 Elite model (thanks for writing that up by the way!):
> https://www.christopherwardforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=52079&sid=138c004160fc135de53e7370995cfc61
> ...


I expect this piece to be quite the print magnet but shiny polished watches tend to be. Got shipping notice so hoping I can live with it.


----------



## martletsuk (Feb 8, 2018)

That's good to know. I have the Maen but been slightly disappointed. Been looking at the new CWs but dithering!



CoachRockne said:


> thanks for asking martletsuk. I'd say the CW's finishing is on par with the more expensive Longines HCs (both my older HC and the new HC design which i also have owned)... and a clear step above the Maen.


----------



## CoachRockne (Dec 16, 2017)

Correct--the CW is indeed about 1mm thicker than the Longines HC. But on the wrist the CW wears perfectly fine for me. I wouldnt call the CW "thin" (like an NTH is at 11mm) nor is it too thick for me like the Zelos Mako v2 is at 14mm. I'd say for me both CW and HC have about the right thickness.



hairy said:


> Thanks for the review Coach. Looks like the CW is about 1mm thicker than the hc. Can you tell much of a difference on the wrist?


----------



## sub1911 (Nov 5, 2018)

On the wrist the Trident pro 600 chrono


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

MX793 said:


> Another option is to get the all-brushed 20mm MkII bracelet from the 38mm C65 Vintage, which also fits the 38mm C60. I just question how this would look with the polished lug faces on the C60.


I love the brushed CW bracelet. The bracelet itself and the lack of polish. The brushed bracelet adjacent to the polished lug tops hasn't ever bothered me.


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

Here are some photos of the Trident MK3, 40mm:

I can't find a single finishing issue on the entire watch (though I haven't checked out my bracelet yet). So far very I'm impressed and I'm even getting +0 seconds after it's first 4 hours on wrists.


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

We even get ROCKET O'CLOCK with the new handset:
View attachment 14145151


----------



## CoachRockne (Dec 16, 2017)

my black 38mm arrived today. it's great too. here's two wrist shots:


----------



## HamSamich9 (Jun 3, 2018)

A little late to the party, but just got my first CW. 38mm Trident MKII. I've got to say, I'm impressed


----------



## HamSamich9 (Jun 3, 2018)

A little late to the party. Just received my first CW. 38mm Trident MKII. Very Impressed


----------



## HamSamich9 (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## EvansPa (Mar 26, 2018)

I was in the market for new Blue Sport/Dive watch to replace a 44.5mm Mako XL. I looked at Brietling, ORIS and few others, but finally went for the new C60 600 PRO MK3. 
The specs are really impressive for the $$. I hope the 42mm wears smaller, the thick case is somewhat concerning. The 40mm in blue is what I really want and will pick one up as soon as they come availabe!

Hey CW, if your listening: Please make the Pro and GMT in Blue, 40MM, maybe with your in-house movement, slim the case down a little and put the "Christopher Ward" print in the same color as the dial, if you insist on keeping it. I guarantee you will triple your market share overnight!


----------



## EvansPa (Mar 26, 2018)

Well I got the new Trident 600 Pro today! I am a little bummed.
Unfortunately it wears way too big. With the size of the dial and bezel, it actually looks as big as the 44.5 MAKO XL I am trying to downsize. And its taller.

The bracelet is very nice, love the clasp and quick release. The packaging is also very nice.
The dial gets smudges and fingerprints all over it out of the blue. There is clearly something on the crystal.

Has anyone used the 60 day return? Will they actually pay for return shipping?
What about the $120.00 I had to pay customs?

I will order the 40mm if they ever make it in Blue.

If anyone is interest I will sell it for what I paid.


----------



## tornadobox (Jan 22, 2015)

Sorry to hear that it's not working out for you. I returned the C60 316LE Yellow 43mm myself for a similar reason. When I originally purchased it, I hadn't realized all of the dimensional information was on the product page.

CW will reimburse you for the return shipping. Once you set up the RMA, they will give you instructions on how to send it back. You then include the cost of shipping (receipt) and they will refund you the purchase price plus the return shipping.

I think you're out of luck for the duty fees (mine was under $800, so I didn't get charged duty fees).



EvansPa said:


> Well I got the new Trident 600 Pro today! I am a little bummed.
> Unfortunately it wears way too big. With the size of the dial and bezel, it actually looks as big as the 44.5 MAKO XL I am trying to downsize. And its taller.
> 
> The bracelet is very nice, love the clasp and quick release. The packaging is also very nice.
> ...


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

IME, Tridents wear large for dive watches of their case size. They tend to have relatively large dials, which makes them appear larger. The 38mm, for example, has a larger dial than a 40mm Submariner. I've seen photos of 38mm Tridents next to pre-ceramic Subs or GMT Master IIs and they look almost the exact same size. And it looks well larger than a 38mm SKX013.


----------



## EvansPa (Mar 26, 2018)

I am taking a closer look at the watch , thinking it would just be easier to keep and resell if I don't want it after a try.
But then I gave the bezel a try, Lots of play. In fact more back play than a 150.00 Seiko.
is this normal play for these? I thought they had a best in class bezel.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Haven't put hands on a new model. The video reviews show little to no backplay on the bezel. My MkII's bezel is still pretty tight (granted, I'm not a bezel twirler so it hasn't been turned much to break it in) and has very little play. Maybe 1/8th of a second?


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 12, 2017)

MX793 said:


> IME, Tridents wear large for dive watches of their case size. They tend to have relatively large dials, which makes them appear larger. The 38mm, for example, has a larger dial than a 40mm Submariner. I've seen photos of 38mm Tridents next to pre-ceramic Subs or GMT Master IIs and they look almost the exact same size. And it looks well larger than a 38mm SKX013.


I have a 6.5" wrist so I went for 38mm Trident a couple of years ago. On my wrist, I believe an mm or so can still work on my wrist. I have tried the Sub few times (last time is two days ago) to convince myself that I could make it work. I was ready to put an order but decided against it because on my wrist it looks large. It must be the case. Whilst I appreciate your point on the dial size, IMO and IME the case style and L2L distance play big role in how the watch appearance especially to small wrists. Of course, this is all IMO & YMMV.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

lukeap69 said:


> I have a 6.5" wrist so I went for 38mm Trident a couple of years ago. On my wrist, I believe an mm or so can still work on my wrist. I have tried the Sub few times (last time is two days ago) to convince myself that I could make it work. I was ready to put an order but decided against it because on my wrist it looks large. It must be the case. Whilst I appreciate your point on the dial size, IMO and IME the case style and L2L distance play big role in how the watch appearance especially to small wrists. Of course, this is all IMO & YMMV.


Which vintage of Sub? The newer, maxi case subs do wear a bit larger. I'm talking about the older, 5-digit Subs (pre-ceramic with the thinner lugs).

There's no single dimension that governs how a watch wears, but dial and crystal size do play a large role in "apparent" size. When somebody looks at a watch and tries to gauge the size, mentally, they tend to look at the dial (and the diameter of the circle that circumscribes the indices). Obviously, if the lugs are overhanging your wrist, it doesn't matter how small the dial is, the watch looks too big. But a very large dial on a watch that otherwise "fits" can also look too large.

Which of these two watches would you say is larger?


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 12, 2017)

MX793 said:


> Which vintage of Sub? The newer, maxi case subs do wear a bit larger. I'm talking about the older, 5-digit Subs (pre-ceramic with the thinner lugs).
> 
> There's no single dimension that governs how a watch wears, but dial and crystal size do play a large role in "apparent" size. When somebody looks at a watch and tries to gauge the size, mentally, they tend to look at the dial (and the diameter of the circle that circumscribes the indices). Obviously, if the lugs are overhanging your wrist, it doesn't matter how small the dial is, the watch looks too big. But a very large dial on a watch that otherwise "fits" can also look too large.
> 
> Which of these two watches would you say is larger?


I missed the vintage part. I was talking of the latest Sub. As to which appear larger, I can only determine that for myself when wearing the watch with my own wrist. Look, I am not trying to dismiss your view, you may be right. But having a girly wrist myself, it has always been a challenge to find the watch for me. Those which I really like tend not to like my wrist.  Cheers

Sent from my Plus E using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Some of the feedback I have read is that the new version wears and looks smaller than the size. A few people on the facebook enthusiast group said when they received theirs they thought they had been sent the smaller version by mistake. I am about this >< close to selling my black 38mm old logo GMT and springing for the 40mm, but trying to be patient until they release it blue.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Some of the feedback I have read is that the new version wears and looks smaller than the size. A few people on the facebook enthusiast group said when they received theirs they thought they had been sent the smaller version by mistake. I am about this >< close to selling my black 38mm old logo GMT and springing for the 40mm, but trying to be patient until they release it blue.


Are the people saying that previous MkII Trident owners or new to the Trident? I did some photo scaling and as best as I can tell, crystal and dial size on the 38mm is unchanged. Other than looking thinner due to the new case, I wouldn't expect it to appear smaller than the last model.


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

EvansPa said:


> Well I got the new Trident 600 Pro today! I am a little bummed.
> Unfortunately it wears way too big. With the size of the dial and bezel, it actually looks as big as the 44.5 MAKO XL I am trying to downsize. And its taller.
> 
> The bracelet is very nice, love the clasp and quick release. The packaging is also very nice.
> ...


I don't have any play on the bezel. It does seem to have a large dial but it doesn't seem to wear any larger than any other 42 mm dive watch that I have.
The smears on the crystal were eliminated when I cleaned it with Dawn detergent. No real problems since although the glossy dial and bezel will always show more than a watch with a matte finish. I'm quite happy with mine, sorry yours is not working out.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

MX793 said:


> Are the people saying that previous MkII Trident owners or new to the Trident? I did some photo scaling and as best as I can tell, crystal and dial size on the 38mm is unchanged. Other than looking thinner due to the new case, I wouldn't expect it to appear smaller than the last model.


Previous/current Trident owners that have the new. I think this was related to the 42 and 40mm version seeming smaller than specs, not the 38mm. Sorry I should have specified that.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Previous/current Trident owners that have the new. I think this was related to the 42 and 40mm version seeming smaller than specs, not the 38mm. Sorry I should have specified that.


I guess I struggle to see how it could look that different. The dial and crystal on the 42 are the same size of the 43 (or at least close enough that you'd need fine measuring tools to really pick up the difference). The lugs are shorter by a noticeable amount, and I think a little slimmer. Wondering if the apparent thinness of the new one is throwing people more than the diameter. A lot of people associate thickness with wrist presence.

I did read someone comment that they thought their Tisell Sub homage felt larger than the 40mm C60. Again, I'd be curious what about it looked bigger. Same outer diameter, same lug length, same lug width, but as best as I can tell, the C60 has a slightly larger crystal and dial and index diameter. The C60 should look a bit larger, if anything.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I think slimness, lug length and a slightly shortly lug to lug length is likely the reason it appears smaller.


----------



## tornadobox (Jan 22, 2015)

EvansPa said:


> I am taking a closer look at the watch , thinking it would just be easier to keep and resell if I don't want it after a try.
> But then I gave the bezel a try, Lots of play. In fact more back play than a 150.00 Seiko.
> is this normal play for these? I thought they had a best in class bezel.


You're talking about the Trident MK3 right?

Mine's arriving on Monday (40mm), I'll let you know how mine is when it arrives.


----------



## EvansPa (Mar 26, 2018)

Yes, The new MK3 42mm.
I sent them a quick video of the movement in the bezel, Their response was less than accommodating.
Once I cool down in a week or so I will do an honest review of the watch, customer service and transaction details.
Not one of the "you tubers" that were "given" a watch. But from someone who had to shell out a lot of money.(too much, IMHO)


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Trident MkIII vs Ginault OR vs Monta OK v2


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

Your thoughts on this bronze dive watch?









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



juice009 said:


> Your thoughts on this bronze dive watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A neat mod for those who preferred the previous Mk2 dial and logo.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



MX793 said:


> A neat mod for those who preferred the previous Mk2 dial and logo.


My exact thought when I saw it for the first time when I went to pick the watch up. It turned out pretty neat.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

God I wish they kept the logo at 12! Looks way better imo.. 

- whoa... Just whoa! -


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

whoa said:


> God I wish they kept the logo at 12! Looks way better imo..
> 
> - whoa... Just whoa! -


That's how I feel too. Now they went and changed the hands too. Man this new mk specs are killer with ceramic dial, better lume on the indices, lumed ceramic bezel insert, and quick release bracelets. How I wish the logo and the hands were same as the mk2.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

juice009 said:


> That's how I feel too. Now they went and changed the hands too. Man this new mk specs are killer with ceramic dial, better lume on the indices, lumed ceramic bezel insert, and quick release bracelets. How I wish the logo and the hands were same as the mk2.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That would be a great combination, who has great photoshop skills?


----------



## tornadobox (Jan 22, 2015)

EvansPa said:


> Yes, The new MK3 42mm.
> I sent them a quick video of the movement in the bezel, Their response was less than accommodating.
> Once I cool down in a week or so I will do an honest review of the watch, customer service and transaction details.
> Not one of the "you tubers" that were "given" a watch. But from someone who had to shell out a lot of money.(too much, IMHO)


My MK3 40mm arrived yesterday. I can confirm the bezel play is there, but is fairly minimal.

I will say that my SMPc and formerly owned Tudor BB GMT did not exhibit any bezel play at all...but they are also both 4x+ the cost of the Trident.


----------



## Chezbeeno (Jul 20, 2016)

Looking at getting the c60 Bronze and was curious:
1. Has CW sent out discount codes recently? And if not, when are they likely to do so?
2. I'm torn between the webbed canvas and the leather straps, can anyone who has seen/handled both give input on the quality/comfort/look of each?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

They sent out vouchers a month or so ago valid through the end of June.

No experience with their canvas, but their vintage oak leather is quite nice. Very supple. They also offer short lengths if you have a smaller wrist (which I appreciate since my small wrist is often at the smallest or second from hole).


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Chezbeeno said:


> Looking at getting the c60 Bronze and was curious:
> 1. Has CW sent out discount codes recently? ...


100SUN19: £100 off purchases of £500 or more

Valid until midnight 30 June 2019. Enter code in the "promo code" box at checkout to apply the saving. Voucher codes are not valid on clearance, sale, nearly new or archive items.


----------



## Chezbeeno (Jul 20, 2016)

The code works (I had to change it to 125SUN19 since I'm in the US), so that's great, thanks! I've looked on the website quite a bit and I can't find any shorter straps, which is a bummer, since I have pretty darn small wrists. Am I just looking in the wrong place? I didn't find short straps looking in the straps part of the website, or as an option when adding the watch to my cart.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Chezbeeno said:


> The code works (I had to change it to 125SUN19 since I'm in the US), so that's great, thanks! I've looked on the website quite a bit and I can't find any shorter straps, which is a bummer, since I have pretty darn small wrists. Am I just looking in the wrong place? I didn't find short straps looking in the straps part of the website, or as an option when adding the watch to my cart.


Which size are you looking at? I think the short straps are limited to the 38mm model (20mm lugs).


----------



## Chezbeeno (Jul 20, 2016)

MX793 said:


> Which size are you looking at? I think the short straps are limited to the 38mm model (20mm lugs).


I was looking at the 38mm, as well as the 20mm straps. I saw no sign of a short or xs strap anywhere except in the FAQ section regarding sizing.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Chezbeeno said:


> The code works (I had to change it to 125SUN19 since I'm in the US), so that's great, thanks! I've looked on the website quite a bit and I can't find any shorter straps, which is a bummer, since I have pretty darn small wrists. Am I just looking in the wrong place? I didn't find short straps looking in the straps part of the website, or as an option when adding the watch to my cart.


Just looked and it appears they no longer offer the XS straps. Must have just happened because I was toying with the idea of buying another maybe a month ago and they were there.


----------



## Chezbeeno (Jul 20, 2016)

MX793 said:


> Just looked and it appears they no longer offer the XS straps. Must have just happened because I was toying with the idea of buying another maybe a month ago and they were there.


Well, crap. I have 6.25" wrists, so I was really looking forward to a strap I didn't have to drill an extra hole in. I might email them when I order it and see if they still have any xs straps. Thanks for the help, everyone!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Chezbeeno said:


> The code works (I had to change it to 125SUN19 since I'm in the US), so that's great, thanks! I've looked on the website quite a bit and I can't find any shorter straps, which is a bummer, since I have pretty darn small wrists. Am I just looking in the wrong place? I didn't find short straps looking in the straps part of the website, or as an option when adding the watch to my cart.


cheaper to pay in pounds, as they do not charge VAT for US orders


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Chezbeeno said:


> Looking at getting the c60 Bronze and was curious:
> 1. Has CW sent out discount codes recently? And if not, when are they likely to do so?
> 2. I'm torn between the webbed canvas and the leather straps, can anyone who has seen/handled both give input on the quality/comfort/look of each?


Re canvas strap - I have two and they are just OK, my opinion. The first came with the original 3 hand Bronzo. CW quality control noticed the keepers were fraying on the original batch, so they automatically sent everyone a second strap with black leather keepers - great CS but kind of gives you a sense of the strap quality, at least originally.

I'm sure they have upgraded by now but you can likely find higher quality elsewhere.

I never kept either on the watch - part personal preference and partly due to not liking the overall execution

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chezbeeno (Jul 20, 2016)

taike said:


> cheaper to pay in pounds, as they do not charge VAT for US orders


I didn't take this into consideration at the time but I should have. With the US discount code it's still a great deal on a great watch, though.



IronHide said:


> Re canvas strap - I have two and they are just OK, my opinion. The first came with the original 3 hand Bronzo. CW quality control noticed the keepers were fraying on the original batch, so they automatically sent everyone a second strap with black leather keepers - great CS but kind of gives you a sense of the strap quality, at least originally.
> 
> I'm sure they have upgraded by now but you can likely find higher quality elsewhere.
> 
> ...


I ultimately went with the leather, and having seen your post after the fact I'm glad that I went with leather. I still have yet to see if the XS strap will pan out. Thanks to everyone for the help! I'll certainly post pictures when it gets in.


----------



## vtnyr6 (May 3, 2010)

I recently received the new 40mm version. I briefly owned the 43mm Mk2 previously and it was way too big for me (6.75in). The new size really hits a nice balance in my opinion. I really like most of the changes including the redesigned case, the gloss dial, added lume on the bezel, and new brushed bracelet with upgraded adjustable clasp and quick release. I don't love the hour hand, but its not a deal breaker. I was also never a fan of the text logo at 9 (like most), but with the addition of the matte twin flag logo added at 12, it is much more balanced now, and it doesn't bother me in person. Overall it feels really high quality and on par with much more expensive brands I've owned like Omega and Breitling. My only gripe is the color selection of black only, which is redundant for me in my current collection. I will most likely sell this one and buy it in blue if/when they release new colors in 40mm.

I thought I would share some size comparison shots with a similar sized Steinhart 39mm and Oris 65 in 40mm.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

vtnyr6 said:


> I recently received the new 40mm version. I briefly owned the 43mm Mk2 previously and it was way too big for me (6.75in). The new size really hits a nice balance in my opinion. I really like most of the changes including the redesigned case, the gloss dial, added lume on the bezel, and new brushed bracelet with upgraded adjustable clasp and quick release. I don't love the hour hand, but its not a deal breaker. I was also never a fan of the text logo at 9 (like most), but with the addition of the matte twin flag logo added at 12, it is much more balanced now, and it doesn't bother me in person. Overall it feels really high quality and on par with much more expensive brands I've owned like Omega and Breitling. My only gripe is the color selection of black only, which is redundant for me in my current collection. I will most likely sell this one and buy it in blue if/when they release new colors in 40mm.
> 
> I thought I would share some size comparison shots with a similar sized Steinhart 39mm and Oris 65 in 40mm.
> 
> View attachment 14170893


How does it fit compared to the Steinhart? Do you think it wears larger, smaller, or about the same?


----------



## vtnyr6 (May 3, 2010)

MX793 said:


> How does it fit compared to the Steinhart? Do you think it wears larger, smaller, or about the same?


Larger. Overall it feels heavier and the C60 bracelet, especially the clasp, is larger. The steinhart tapers down to 16mm while 18mm for the C60. Also, even though the case is only 1mm difference, I think the steinhart dial is more than 1mm smaller (bezel is wider).


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

vtnyr6 said:


> Overall it feels really high quality and on par with much more expensive brands I've owned like Omega and Breitling.


To quote Vincent Vega "That's a bold statement"

So I'm curious did you feel that way about your MkII Trident as well or is it all about just how good the new Trident is?

I have 2 Breitlings and 2 Omegas as well as a MkII trident. The Trident is a great watch, not even great for the money, just great.

But its not on par with my Omegas and B'lings. The bracelets aren't even close. The quality of finishing and printing on the dial is not comparable. The trident does however compare very favorably to my Oris Aquis.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Had a few hours with my 38mm black MK3 C60 so here's a short impression.

I always had the C Ward watches on my radar for their reputation re: quality to price ratio. Unfortunately, their previous Trident designs had just a few details off for me to get one into the collection. The MK2 and its wave dial & reported weak lume was what specifically held me back. The C65 auto came around and I was really intrigued as the design spoke to me more. Also, the clasp looked really good. I actually canceled an order as I felt that at 41mm case width and 22mm lug width felt a little bit too big for me. Most importantly, I was looking for a glossy dial and the MK3 was about to be released.

The MK3 teaser photos initially felt like it came up short again but as I started watching all the reviews come in (great move on C Ward's part to get YouTube publicity), I started to get more interested. It seemed to tick all the boxes I was wanting in a versatile black diver: date, <39mm case, <47mm lug2lug length, <12.5mm case thickness, 18 or 20mm lug width, glossy dial, applied indices, lumed bezel, tool-less micro adjust clasp, and under the 1k price.

What sold me the most was the way the case was designed. I think C Ward calls it their light catcher lines. With the watch in hand now, I can say that the case design and size are the standout aspects of the first impression. This size feels so right as an everyday diver that I was looking for. The details of polished, brushing, bevels/angles especially on the crown side really makes my previous other divers seem quite boring and bland.

I'm glad they kept the trident seconds hand as I think that's a great signature design but I'm a bit undetermined on the hour hand. I can't deny the wonderful angled polish on them to aid in legibility.

The embossed logo at 12 is a great touch. Still not crazy about the C Ward text at 9 but it does bring symmetry to the dial with the date at 3. I would say what's bothering me the most right now are the different fonts on the dial: C Ward, AUTOMATIC, SWISS MADE seems to be in different fonts and does lose some cohesiveness.

Here's some photos. Wrist is 16.7ish cm or slightly above 6.5 inches


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

vtnyr6 said:


> I thought I would share some size comparison shots with a similar sized Steinhart 39mm and Oris 65 in 40mm.


Great comparison shots! Good choice on the subjects, as it really shows the differences lug / case design creates. The CW seems to have an almost all dial appearance and fast sloping fall off to the lugs. At least that's what I see in the pics.

Thanks

RD


----------



## vtnyr6 (May 3, 2010)

Dark Overlord said:


> To quote Vincent Vega "That's a bold statement"
> 
> So I'm curious did you feel that way about your MkII Trident as well or is it all about just how good the new Trident is?
> 
> ...


No, I think the Mk3 is a step up from the Mk2. I am mostly comparing to my experience with an Omega SMPc (pre 2018 update) and a Breitling Colt, so maybe not fair to compare the entire brands. But I am looking at it from the perspective of how does the watch look and feel in my hands and on the wrist. Not so much a detail by detail comparison. Omega wins on movement. Breitling wins on dial detail. But I do believe the overall package of the C60 is on the same playing field (minus brand perception). Just my opinion.


----------



## tornadobox (Jan 22, 2015)

vtnyr6 said:


> I recently received the new 40mm version...
> ...Overall it feels really high quality and on par with much more expensive brands I've owned like Omega and Breitling.





Dark Overlord said:


> To quote Vincent Vega "That's a bold statement"
> 
> So I'm curious did you feel that way about your MkII Trident as well or is it all about just how good the new Trident is?
> 
> ...





vtnyr6 said:


> No, I think the Mk3 is a step up from the Mk2. I am mostly comparing to my experience with an Omega SMPc (pre 2018 update) and a Breitling Colt, so maybe not fair to compare the entire brands. But I am looking at it from the perspective of how does the watch look and feel in my hands and on the wrist. Not so much a detail by detail comparison. Omega wins on movement. Breitling wins on dial detail. But I do believe the overall package of the C60 is on the same playing field (minus brand perception). Just my opinion.


I have to agree with Dark Overlord, the Trident - while a great piece for what it is - is, in my opinion, a competitor/comparable to the Oris Aquis, Longines Hydroconquest, TAG Aquaracer, and maybe even the Tudor Black Bay. I wouldn't put it in the same class as Omega or Breitling. The specifications of the C60 MK3 are top-notch (ceramic lumed bezel, quick-adjust and quick-release bracelet, 600m wr), but the overall execution/overall "quality" of the C60 MK3 just isn't as good as Omega or Breitling.

Don't get me wrong, it's a fantastic piece, but if I were only able to keep either my C60 MK3 or my SMPc, I'd take my SMPc all day every day.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

While there has been a lot of discussion but little real world evaluation of the lume for the version 3. I'd like to see some opinions either way before it goes on my to do list.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Tanjecterly said:


> While there has been a lot of discussion but little real world evaluation of the lume for the version 3. I'd like to see some opinions either way before it goes on my to do list.


The lume on the MK3 is better than on the MK2. But not even close to Seiko or Helson territory, mind you.

They should have used C3 instead of C1.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> While there has been a lot of discussion but little real world evaluation of the lume for the version 3. I'd like to see some opinions either way before it goes on my to do list.


If you are interested I can try photographing my mk3 with a Seiko diver.

My impression is that it's not as bright nor long lasting as c3 or lumibrite but still very visible at 4am. Much better than the regular c1.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Blackdog said:


> The lume on the MK3 is better than on the MK2. But not even close to Seiko or Helson territory, mind you.
> 
> They should have used C3 instead of C1.


BGW9. Long lasting and still crisp white in daylight instead of yellow/green like C3.


----------



## Hudson456 (Aug 26, 2018)

Blackdog said:


> The lume on the MK3 is better than on the MK2. But not even close to Seiko or Helson territory, mind you.
> 
> They should have used C3 instead of C1.


I'm confused, I thought the new lume was X1 Superluminova? Which according to TriTec is 60% brighter than C3 after 2 hours.

I agree there is uncertainty about the lume, the few Youtube videos about this watch mention it's good but no one has compared it to the MK2 AFAIK. Some comparison would be nice.

My Maratac SR-35 has the X1 lume and it is noticeably brighter than my Seiko Samurai after some time has passed. But I realize this has to do with the application thickness as well.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Hudson456 said:


> I'm confused, I thought the new lume was X1 Superluminova? Which according to TriTec is 60% brighter than C3 after 2 hours.
> 
> I agree there is uncertainty about the lume, the few Youtube videos about this watch mention it's good but no one has compared it to the MK2 AFAIK. Some comparison would be nice.
> 
> My Maratac SR-35 has the X1 lume and it is noticeably brighter than my Seiko Samurai after some time has passed. But I realize this has to do with the application thickness as well.


X1 is a grade, not a type. You can get different types of SLN (C3, C1, BGW9) in X1 grade or standard grade. X1 grade C3 is 60% better than regular C3. The Trident uses X1 grade C1. Better than C1 (I think the same 60% improvement over standard), but as C1 was well behind C3 in performance, I still think it lags regular grade C3 (and way behind C3 X1).


----------



## Hudson456 (Aug 26, 2018)

Thank you for this explanation! That is kind of disappointing. Turns out my SR-35 Maratac is C3 X1 (just looked it up), so cannot really make any sort of comparison to that. Also explains why it seems so bright.

A little less interested in this CW now.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Christoper Ward has some 30% clearance offerings in their "like new" area of the web site today (Thur. 5/23) -- A few C60's Mkll's etc FYI


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MX793 said:


> X1 is a grade, not a type. You can get different types of SLN (C3, C1, BGW9) in X1 grade or standard grade. X1 grade C3 is 60% better than regular C3. The Trident uses X1 grade C1. Better than C1 (I think the same 60% improvement over standard), but as C1 was well behind C3 in performance, I still think it lags regular grade C3 (and way behind C3 X1).


I will add to that there is a "grade A" in between X1 and "standard". There is no mention I have found of how much better x1 is to grade A. My guess is far less than difference between standard and x1.

The biggest difference I have noticed with x1 watches is that they charge more easily but are not necessarily brighter or longer lasting.

I think a lot of lume performance has to do with surface area, depth and quality of application. All these factors make it hard to do apples to apples comparisons especially between grades.

Hope that helps.


----------



## shredace (Nov 16, 2018)

Riddim Driven said:


> Christoper Ward has some 30% clearance offerings in their "like new" area of the web site today (Thur. 5/23) -- A few C60's Mkll's etc FYI


I bought the blue C60 43mm 'like new' today. It is now out of stock. I just happened to visit their site. Can't wait to receive it.


----------



## shredace (Nov 16, 2018)

Deleted - Duplicate post


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Quite a few "like new" Tridents MKII's up today ;-)


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I will add to that there is a "grade A" in between X1 and "standard". There is no mention I have found of how much better x1 is to grade A. My guess is far less than difference between standard and x1.
> 
> The biggest difference I have noticed with x1 watches is that they charge more easily but are not necessarily brighter or longer lasting.
> 
> ...


Yes, application can play as large a part, or larger, than the compound used. Besides upgrading to a higher grade of C1, CW also increased the size and depth of the lume plots on the indices. They look to be almost 50% wider than the previous model.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

All 3 generations side by side:






Did not realize just how rubbish the MkI lume was. I guess that's where the reputation for bad lume came from, because I never thought the MkII was all that bad. Not the best, but I wouldn't call it awful.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I will add to that there is a "grade A" in between X1 and "standard". There is no mention I have found of how much better x1 is to grade A. My guess is far less than difference between standard and x1.
> 
> The biggest difference I have noticed with x1 watches is that they charge more easily but are not necessarily brighter or longer lasting.
> 
> ...


Regarding Grade A, I found some references online (an ebay listing for SLN) indicating it's 25% brighter than standard grade after 2 hours. Which would make X1 ~28% better than Grade A.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

IronHide said:


> C60 Trident Bronzo after a summer of beach trips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is my Christopher Ward Bronze Diver in 38mm.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

SuperP said:


> MKII.2 with the limited 316L orange dial. MKIII will come i believe in 2019 and should be offered with the most debated but definitely not most hated 40mm version.


P-Man -- You were pretty spot on 2 years ago -- very impressive


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm sure there's no one here today, but if so tell me the Trident 600 MkII in white is totally illegible, or can one see the dial. I know many have this watch. The window is closing on these, and I don't know if I wanna jump1

Please help!!!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

2x post


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Riddim Driven said:


> I'm sure there's no one here today, but if so tell me the Trident 600 MkII in white is totally illegible, or can one see the dial. I know many have this watch. The window is closing on these, and I don't know if I wanna jump1
> 
> Please help!!!


I had one and liked everything about it EXCEPT the poor legibility. I wouldn't say it was totally illegible, but the highly polished hands filled with white C1 didn't make for a very good contrast against the white wave dial. I often had to look hard at the watch and shift it around to reflect the light to make certain I saw it correctly -- a minor nuisance. If legibility is a concern, I would advise looking for a white dial watch that has hands that are outlined in black enamel.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Lee_K said:


> I had one and liked everything about it EXCEPT the poor legibility. I wouldn't say it was totally illegible, but the highly polished hands filled with white C1 didn't make for a very good contrast against the white wave dial. I often had to look hard at the watch and shift it around to reflect the light to make certain I saw it correctly -- a minor nuisance. If legibility is a concern, I would advise looking for a white dial watch that has hands that are outlined in black enamel.


I appreciate the feedback very much. Actually knew that would be the case, but sometimes one visualizes something different knowing full well it's not as it seems. I've experienced the white on white enough to know it can be difficult to read and I think one accepts that if you like the watch enough. I'm just seeing the light catching the right silver bits in my head, along with the shiny bezel & center links, knowing the other 50% of the time I would see all white.

Funny, years ago people never though twice about this. The polished indices on white were very common.

I'm disappointed, but grateful ;-)

Cheers
RD


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Ordered a blue 38mm last night. At least, I think I did. Got some kind of error saying it couldn't be processed and I didn't receive the automated order confirmation email, but Paypal shows a payment made and my CW account shows a new order and order number. Sent an email to confirm that the order went through, but being that it's a UK bank holiday, didn't hear anything back.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> I appreciate the feedback very much. Actually knew that would be the case, but sometimes one visualizes something different knowing full well it's not as it seems. I've experienced the white on white enough to know it can be difficult to read and I think one accepts that if you like the watch enough. I'm just seeing the light catching the right silver bits in my head, along with the shiny bezel & center links, knowing the other 50% of the time I would see all white.
> 
> Funny, years ago people never though twice about this. The polished indices on white were very common.
> 
> ...


I think a lot of white dialed watches in the past had blued hands or gold hands. I don't think I'll get another watch with a white dial and polished silver hands. My SARB035 can be tough to read in certain low light conditions.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

MX793 said:


> I think a lot of white dialed watches in the past had blued hands or gold hands. I don't think I'll get another watch with a white dial and polished silver hands. My SARB035 can be tough to read in certain low light conditions.


Well they seem to be making a comeback. Raven has their "Endeavor" silver on white, Nodus is another one, and so on. I have been looking, but want something a bit more refined than my current Helm Komodo.

Thank you.
RD


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> Well they seem to be making a comeback. Raven has their "Endeavor" silver on white, Nodus is another one, and so on. I have been looking, but want something a bit more refined than my current Helm Komodo.
> 
> Thank you.
> RD


Which Nodus? The new, white Contrail? The hands and markers on that are done in gloss black (or black chrome, or some kind of dark finish). Only visibility issue I could see with that one is they dipped the end of the second hand in lume and it disappears against the dial. Looks like the hand is way too short.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> Well they seem to be making a comeback. Raven has their "Endeavor" silver on white, Nodus is another one, and so on. I have been looking, but want something a bit more refined than my current Helm Komodo.
> 
> Thank you.
> RD


I tried a quartz trident in white on sale and sadly knew right away the legibility killed it. Back it went


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Riddim Driven said:


> I appreciate the feedback very much. Actually knew that would be the case, but sometimes one visualizes something different knowing full well it's not as it seems.


Yeah, I ended up frustrated by the white dial variant of the Mk II C60 Trident. I thought it was the best-looking watch in collection at the time but found it received less and less wrist time because of the legibility issue. Believe it or not, I had an orange-dial variant of the C60, the 316L Special Edition with polished surrounds and white C1, and it too didn't hold enough contrast for me. I have a Gen 2 Seiko Monster with orange dial and black hands that is eminently readable in virtually every lighting condition. So I think Rolex got it right with the white-dial Polar Explorer II's black hands, as did Doxa with the black hands that they provide on their orange dial divers. Lesson learned here, at least for me. Contrast, contrast, contrast...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

MX793 said:


> Which Nodus? The new, white Contrail? The hands and markers on that are done in gloss black (or black chrome, or some kind of dark finish). Only visibility issue I could see with that one is they dipped the end of the second hand in lume and it disappears against the dial. Looks like the hand is way too short.


It was actually the Avalon, but looks like the heavy laden C3 may assist with legibility due to the hue in daylight, and also they say there's a hint of silver in the dial, I find intriguing. I liked mu Doxa 1200T Searambler but it was stolen when I moved to 3rd world Florida. --I also very much enjoyed a silver dial Longines HydroConquest. It had slight legibility issues, but I truly loved the watch and could overlook it, as I could see the dial with my own Jedi mind game LOL


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

boatswain said:


> I tried a quartz trident in white on sale and sadly knew right away the legibility killed it. Back it went


& don't you just hate that. The photos look great because the dial is set up to catch the light just right and the watch is a thing of beauty. I know they sold a boat load of those. Now the final sell off is happening, and, well I have a little itch. ;-)

Thanks mate
RD


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Lee_K said:


> Yeah, I ended up frustrated by the white dial variant of the Mk II C60 Trident. I thought it was the best-looking watch in collection at the time but found it received less and less wrist time because of the legibility issue. Believe it or not, I had an orange-dial variant of the C60, the 316L Special Edition with polished surrounds and white C1, and it too didn't hold enough contrast for me. I have a Gen 2 Seiko Monster with orange dial and black hands that is eminently readable in virtually every lighting condition. So I think Rolex got it right with the white-dial Polar Explorer II's black hands, as did Doxa with the black hands that they provide on their orange dial divers. Lesson learned here, at least for me. Contrast, contrast, contrast...


Interesting. Regarding that Orange dial experience for you, I found the same with yellow dials...
Thanks


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

a chat with CW revealed they are releasing a white version of the trident before years end, so hopefully they've fixed the legibility issue which i agree with


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

I had a moment of weakness yesterday and decided to sell my CW Trident Pro C60 GMT. Hadn't been wearing it much and switching between other larger watches always took some getting used to since it's 38mm. I was going to maybe wait on the 40mm Trident in blue or save for a bigger purchase, but honestly, why?! Today I came to my senses and removed the ad. I truly don't think I could replace this watch with anything "better" for the price. For these features, quality details, comfort (on-the-fly bracelet adjustment), accuracy, and durability (ceramic bezel, sapphire crystal) that I really don't mind beating up, I sure can't find anything like it for less than $1000. Unless it's another CW Trident, but I don't like the face as much, or maybe an SMPc for 3x the cost. So it's staying put... for now.  Obligatory picture...


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Customer service that despite the error message, my blue MkIII 38mm order did go through and should be shipping out by the end of this week (so tomorrow). Last time I bought from CW it took about a week to arrive once it shipped out, but CW switched from Royal Mail to DHL, so I don't know if that will result in longer or shorter shipping times. I think DHL can herd packages through customs more quickly, so hopefully that means it will arrive sooner rather than later.


----------



## Chezbeeno (Jul 20, 2016)

Got my 38mm Trident Bronze on leather and I've hardly been able to take my eyes off of it. It was painful to not wear it to work today (my job involves some manual labor and I wasn't about to take any chances). I will definitely be posting more pictures as it develops a patina. Once again, thanks fellow CW enthusiasts for the help! (Apologies for the sideways picture, I don't know how to fix that :/ ).


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

& a 43mm Bronzo is on the way to me now. Couldn't resist, and wanted a shot at the MKII handset. The C60 in Bronze is just that much more interesting. Psyched!


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 12, 2017)

I was thinking of getting the 40mm, however I thought of waiting a bit if they will offer 40mm GMT. Here's my 38mm mkII in my new cheap NATO strap. I have yet to find a strap that doesn't look good on this bad boy.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I think I read that they don't plan on doing a 40mm GMT 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 12, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I think I read that they don't plan on doing a 40mm GMT
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Oh that's a bad news for me. Thanks for this info mate.


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

According to someone on the CW forum (who emailed them) they are apparently making other colors for the 40mm PRO this summer. I guess sales were good? If whole thing is a success I don't why they wouldn't make 40mm GMT versions next year.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Devarika Woulf said:


> According to someone on the CW forum (who emailed them) they are apparently making other colors for the 40mm PRO this summer. I guess sales were good? If whole thing is a success I don't why they wouldn't make 40mm GMT versions next year.


A 40mm GMT in blue would be awesome and would result in my parting with my black 38mm for sure. I still may get a 40mm blue Pro when it comes out.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

I love that bronze one.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> & a 43mm Bronzo is on the way to me now. Couldn't resist, and wanted a shot at the MKII handset. The C60 in Bronze is just that much more interesting. Psyched!


Fun!

Looking forward to your thoughts 

My father loves (ie covets) that one.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

boatswain said:


> Fun!
> 
> Looking forward to your thoughts
> 
> My father loves (ie covets) that one.


Certainly. That's funny about your Dad. He's a WIS too ? ;-) Must the nautical images Bronze conjures up.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> Certainly. That's funny about your Dad. He's a WIS too ? ;-) Must the nautical images Bronze conjures up.


He's getting there

He has always loved watches and probably is a big part of my love too. Though for many years we liked different things. Now we have more in common and lots to talk about as we have found some common ground and appreciation for what brands like CW can offer.

In his collection He has a Trident 600 with the Chr Ward logo and another CW,I think some type of Malvern.

His wrists are smaller so the bronze in 38 would be one of his faves. I think it was the original Black bay bronze that piqued his interest though that is too big in size and dollars.

Happy waiting!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

boatswain said:


> He's getting there
> 
> He has always loved watches and probably is a big part of my love too. Though for many years we liked different things. Now we have more in common and lots to talk about as we have found some common ground and appreciation for what brands like CW can offer.
> 
> ...


Thank you! & great story. That must be pretty exciting. A WIS Dad. So you really have double the collection. You do get to share I hope.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> Thank you! & great story. That must be pretty exciting. A WIS Dad. So you really have double the collection. You do get to share I hope.


Nope

He says I scratch mine up too much

I will give the gentleman credit, he waltzes in with his watch that is months old, worn regularly and brandishes his scuff free clasp at me proudly. Don't know how he does it but I tip my cap.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

boatswain said:


> Nope
> 
> He says I scratch mine up too much
> 
> I will give the gentleman credit, he waltzes in with his watch that is months old, worn regularly and brandishes his scuff free clasp at me proudly. Don't know how he does it but I tip my cap.


Most amusing. And that's why he's the Dad.


----------



## Chezbeeno (Jul 20, 2016)

boatswain said:


> His wrists are smaller so the bronze in 38 would be one of his faves. I think it was the original Black bay bronze that piqued his interest though that is too big in size and dollars.


The 38mm Bronze is an amazing watch for someone with small wrists and an interest in the Black Bay bronze. The size is perfect, and I'm incredibly pleased with the quality of CW. I have a Hamilton Pan Europ and the CW seems like it might surpass the quality of the PE, it doesn't seem far off from the quality of the Speedmaster I handled a couple months ago.


----------



## Chezbeeno (Jul 20, 2016)

Does anyone know of any waterproof straps that would be suitable for the Trident Pro Bronze? I want something with bronze hardware, ideally, and I've only found zulus so far, and I'm not a fan. Regular natos I'm on board with, and I'm assuming canvas and rubber straps would be the best other waterproof options - any suggestions? (Dark brown or dark or light blue preferred)


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Erika's Originals has bronze hardware available for the MN straps, but it's pricey. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Chezbeeno said:


> Does anyone know of any waterproof straps that would be suitable for the Trident Pro Bronze? I want something with bronze hardware, ideally, and I've only found zulus so far, and I'm not a fan. Regular natos I'm on board with, and I'm assuming canvas and rubber straps would be the best other waterproof options - any suggestions? (Dark brown or dark or light blue preferred)


Best bet is to buy the strap you like and then purchase a generic bronze buckle separately. Keeps your options open. Rubber and sail cloth would be good. Perhaps one if hirsches hybrid straps too.

I have bought some nice solid bronze buckles from Strapsco before. Takes some searching but worthwhile. While I have sold the watches and straps I used them with I kept the buckles for future use, as a good bronze buckle is handy to have.

Good luck!


----------



## Chezbeeno (Jul 20, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Best bet is to buy the strap you like and then purchase a generic bronze buckle separately. Keeps your options open. Rubber and sail cloth would be good. Perhaps one if hirsches hybrid straps too.
> 
> I have bought some nice solid bronze buckles from Strapsco before. Takes some searching but worthwhile. While I have sold the watches and straps I used them with I kept the buckles for future use, as a good bronze buckle is handy to have.
> 
> Good luck!


I somehow never thought of this, I guess I never realized how easy it would be to swap buckles before? But this definitely seems like my best option, thank you!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Chezbeeno said:


> I somehow never thought of this, I guess I never realized how easy it would be to swap buckles before? But this definitely seems like my best option, thank you!


You are most welcome !

Swapping buckles is very easy, just make sure you account for any taper in the strap. For example a 22mm strap may have a 20mm buckle. Usually it is just a spring bar or single sided screw holding the buckle to the strap.

Good luck!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> You are most welcome !
> 
> Swapping buckles is very easy, just make sure you account for any taper in the strap. For example a 22mm strap may have a 20mm buckle. Usually it is just a spring bar or single sided screw holding the buckle to the strap.
> 
> Good luck!


Indeed. Once I discovered this, I swapped in deployants on pretty much every strap I own (that would make sense to have a deployant on).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm thinking of buying my first C ward watch, the mk3 c60 38mm. Is this a good time to buy? I've read on the Chris Ward forums that watches go on 30 percent off sales in the fall pretty much every year. Or are there any coupon codes available right now? 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

The 30% discounts are for "nearly new" (display/demo pieces) and clearing out old or discontinued stock. Quantities are often very limited, so unless you monitor their website like a hawk and pounce immediately, the odds of grabbing such a discount on a new and popular model are slim, assuming any pop up on clearance this fall in the first place.

There is a $125 off sale through the end of the month. Discount code was previously posted in this thread (125SUN19, IIRC).


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

There were just a few dive watches in the clearance section, all that is left, now, is two COSC 38mm models...


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

drttown said:


> There were just a few dive watches in the clearance section, all that is left, now, is two COSC 38mm models...


The COSC models are 43mm. The date window is pushed out because they use CW's in-house SH21 movement (which is much larger than an SW200/2824).


----------



## shredace (Nov 16, 2018)

Here is my newly acquired 'nearly new' C60 Trident 600 43mm in Blue. Beautiful watch.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Blue dial MkIII 38mm was on my doorstep when I got home from work today. A few very initial impressions:

-The blue is much darker than I was expecting based on the website and online photos and video. Much more navy blue. Looks black in dimmer light. I'm guessing the blue will really pop in the sunlight, but it's very overcast outside (and raining, again...) so I won't know until tomorrow (if the sun decides to make an appearance). Studio lighting in all of the press photos and youtube reviews must bring the blue out more on camera. Not a bad thing, IMO, as I was initially concerned with would be a little too vibrant a blue. This is really very restrained.

-First impression of the new, beveled midcase really makes the watch appear sleeker and slimmer. Doesn't look nearly as tall and chunky as my MkII in profile, despite being only about 2% thinner (per spec, I haven't measured it yet, but my MkII was bang on what CW claimed). The alternating polished and brushed surfaces really does look lovely in the light. This one has a little extra gloss compared to my MkII, which is the Vintage model with the matte bezel instead of the glossy bezel. Another benefit is that the bezel is now a little easier to grip because it overhangs the case a bit where the bevels are in the top edge.

-Gloss dial isn't as reflective as I thought it would be. Legibility is still good even when I angle the watch face at a bright light source. 

-They definitely did some fine tuning of the bezel action. My MkII is quite stiff and the clicks are very sharp. I sometimes have to grip is with the side of my index finger rather than the tip to get enough grip to turn it, and it feels like it would give you a blister if you spent a lot of time fidgeting with it (and the stiffness of it kind of dissuades me from using it like a fidget spinner). The new bezel action is smoother, maybe softer, with more of a sharp, snapping sound with each click. You don't feel the clicks as much as you hear them with the new bezel, whereas you feel them more on the MkII. It's still reasonably stiff, but I have an easier time turning it with just my finger tips. No back play once it snaps into a position. Overall "play" if you wiggle the bezel is less than half a click (so a quarter of a minute), which is about what my MkII exhibits. No complaints.

-They claim they did something with the crown threading action, but I don't notice it being any better than my MkII, which is fine because I have zero complaints with the MkII. I thought that the finer knurling on the new crown might make it harder to grip than the coarser, almost cog-like teeth on the MkII, but I think the grip on the MkIII crown may be better. Crown is very solid when pulled out to set the time. Zero wobble.

-The new hour hand does look better in person.

-I miss the applied date window frame. In brighter light, the painted white surround does an adequate job of highlighting the date window, but in lower light situations, where there's enough light to still reflect off the indices, you're left with a bit of a black hole at the 3 o'clock. Not a problem if you get the 40 or 42mm, as those have an abbreviated index next to the date window.

-Initial impression of the bracelet is good. No hot spots, pinching, or hair-pulling. Clasp feels very solid and well-made. Nice size considering it has a tool-less micro adjustment feature (which appears to give about 1 link's worth of range, maybe slightly less). I had CW size the bracelet before they shipped and it fits well. However, in order to get it to my size, they have the micro adjust at the maximum setting. It's comfortable and there's enough slack for my wrist to swell a little bit beyond where it's at, but I'll have no adjustment if it swells too much more. Hopefully my wrist is at the larger end of its normal daily variable range. Based on how my SARB is fitting right now, I think it is. Adding a link back in will put the adjust all the way to the small end, which would leave me nothing if my wrist shrinks. I'll wear it a bit and decide where I'd rather be. Maybe they'll come out with some half-links.

I'll post some pics later. I'm doing a little lume comparison/experiment against my MkII for brightness and longevity. On initial charge, the new C1X1 doesn't really seem much brighter than the old radium on my MkII (I assume also a C1 formulation). There's certainly more lume, between the bezel and fatter indices, but intensity isn't greatly different to my eye. Does glow a little more towards the blue side of the spectrum than the old radium.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



MX793 said:


> Blue dial MkIII 38mm was on my doorstep when I got home from work today. A few very initial impressions:
> 
> -The blue is much darker than I was expecting based on the website and online photos and video. Much more navy blue. Looks black in dimmer light. I'm guessing the blue will really pop in the sunlight, but it's very overcast outside (and raining, again...) so I won't know until tomorrow (if the sun decides to make an appearance). Studio lighting in all of the press photos and youtube reviews must bring the blue out more on camera. Not a bad thing, IMO, as I was initially concerned with would be a little too vibrant a blue. This is really very restrained.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed initial impressions. I'm considering adding a 38mm blue mk3 to my 38mm blue mk2. I'm glad to hear that the navy is even darker in person, as it increases the contrast with my smurf blue mk2.

I'm also glad to hear that the hour hand looks better IRL.

How does the black date wheel look with the navy blue dial?

And how does the flag at the 12 looks compared to the black variants?

I look forward to your photos!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



ck2k01 said:


> Thanks for the detailed initial impressions. I'm considering adding a 38mm blue mk3 to my 38mm blue mk2. I'm glad to hear that the navy is even darker in person, as it increases the contrast with my smurf blue mk2.
> 
> I'm also glad to hear that the hour hand looks better IRL.
> 
> ...


I personally like the black date wheel on the blue. Even if not color-matched, I prefer a dark date wheel on a dark dial. It's less conspicuous than a white date wheel would have been. Also kind of reminds me of blue dialed Seamasters (when the SMP went to the smooth dial), which also use a black date wheel.

I haven't seen the black dialed MkIII in the flesh. The flag at 12 is pretty subtle on the blue dial. Really only shows up when the light hits it at the right angle. Probably more prominent in daylight than it is in the relatively dim lamplight of my office. At certain angles it almost looks like it's floating above the gloss dial, like it might be etched into the crystal, which is kind of neat.

As for the results of my little lume comparison against the MkII:
While after initial charge, the MkIII was barely brighter (in terms of intensity), if at all, I would give the MkIII a more decisive nod after 2 hours in the dark. Both watches were still legible once my eyes adjusted, but the indices on the MkIII were throwing off more light both in terms of intensity and thanks to more surface area. Interestingly, the hands were about a wash. The MkIII's hands had a bit higher intensity, but the MkII's hands compensate with more surface area. Particularly the minute hand. The luminescent area on the hour hands might actually be the same, but it's concentrated in that onion head closer to the end of the hand on the MkII while the MkIII's hour hand has most of its lume closer to the central pinion. The MkIII tosses in the lumed bezel vs just the lumed pearl on the MkII.

For the record, I never had any issues with the MkII's lume. Not the brightest in the world, but certainly legible by dark-adjusted eyes well into the night. Set it under a decently bright lamp for 10-ish minutes while I'm getting ready for bed and it's bright enough for me to read 5-6 hours later.


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 12, 2017)

T3 Awards 2019: Christopher Ward's C60 Trident GMT is the top watch under £1000

https://www.t3.com/news/t3-awards-2...-trident-gmt-is-the-top-watch-under-pound1000

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

MX793 said:


> Blue dial MkIII 38mm was on my doorstep when I got home from work today. A few very initial impressions:
> 
> -The blue is much darker than I was expecting based on the website and online photos and video. Much more navy blue. Looks black in dimmer light. I'm guessing the blue will really pop in the sunlight, but it's very overcast outside (and raining, again...) so I won't know until tomorrow (if the sun decides to make an appearance). Studio lighting in all of the press photos and youtube reviews must bring the blue out more on camera. Not a bad thing, IMO, as I was initially concerned with would be a little too vibrant a blue. This is really very restrained.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your review and thoughts. Looking forward to seeing pictures. Interesting you mentioned how they adjusted it for you as the same thing happened to me a few years ago when I bought a Trident vintage. It arrived sized at the absolute end of the sliding adjustment so that it could not be made bigger, and I ultimately ended up having to resize it myself anyway. I think if I ever buy from them again I'll make sure to tell them not to do that.

Btw, I emailed them the other day to express interest in a 40mm in blue and was told they have no immediate plans for that but would pass my interest on to the design and sales teams.

I did decide to sell my 38mm GMT after all, and I suspect I will eventually get a 40mm in some color at some point. These watches just present such value for the $$ that I definitely will own a Trident Pro again, but I am going to wait and see what tweaks they might make to them.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

You are right, I looked at the date window and did not see the hour marker next to it and just assumed it was the 38mm model! My mistake.



MX793 said:


> The COSC models are 43mm. The date window is pushed out because they use CW's in-house SH21 movement (which is much larger than an SW200/2824).


----------



## tornadobox (Jan 22, 2015)

MX793 said:


> Maybe they'll come out with some half-links.


I would buy a half-link for my MKIII in a heartbeat.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Btw, I emailed them the other day to express interest in a 40mm in blue and was told they have no immediate plans for that but would pass my interest on to the design and sales teams.


Not what I wanted to hear, but surely they'll produce other colourways at some point (all that cost of developing the 40mm case, then limiting the appeal would be shooting themselves in the foot).

I'll wait for it.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Some photos and overview of what's changed for the MkIII versus the MkII (my 38 mm Vintage model shown for comparison). Forgive the quality, my phone doesn't take the best pictures. Also, despite my best efforts to wipe my watches down, it seems like there's still dust or fingerprints showing up on them o|

Vital stats of the watch shown:
Dial and bezel color: Navy blue
Movement: Sellita SW200-1 Speciale (Elabore)
Crystal: Flat sapphire, AR coated on underside
Case material: 316L
Bracelet material: 316L
Bezel insert: Zirconium Oxide ceramic with luminous markings
Bezel type: 120-click unidirectional
Lume: SuperLuminova type C1 Grade X1

Dimensions (as measured on this particular example):
Case diameter (excluding crown and crown guards): 38.1 mm
Case diameter including crown: 41.6 mm
Bezel diameter: 38.1 mm
Lug Width: 20 mm
Lug-to-Lug (excluding endlinks): 45 mm
Lug-to-lug (including endlinks): 49 mm
Thickness: 13 mm
Crystal Diameter: 29 mm
Dial Diameter: 29 mm
Index circle: ~26.5mm
Crown: 6.5 mm x 3.6 mm

These are within .1 mm of my MkII with the exception of the lug-to-lug (MkII is 45.5 mm) and the width including the crown (42 mm)

Bracelet tapers from 20 mm to 18 mm before meeting a 20 mm wide clasp.

Case: As everyone already knows, the MkIII introduced the new "light-catcher" case design. Overall shape is still very similar to its MkI and MkII predecessors, but the complexity has been kicked up a notch with the addition of bevels to the case. Gone are the polished lug faces and satin brushed sides of the past. The new case is brushed on the faces and sides with high polished bevels at the transitions between the case back to case sides, and sides to lug faces. The result is a case that wears much thinner than the previous generation and plays with the light more by virtue of more surfaces.























The bevels reduce the height of the vertical surfaces, visually reducing the height. Additionally, the faces of the lugs curve down more as you move from the case to the ends of the lugs and are thinner at the ends than in the previous generation. In a way, I find the new beveled case a little reminiscent to some Seikos (the SARB033/035, in particular).















Altogether, the case looks leaner, sleeker, and more sophisticated than before.

The crown on the MkIII saw a minor update. Still signed with the embossed Twin Flags logo, but the texturing is finer than before. It looks like it may be the same as what was used on the C65 Vintage sport/dress watch (the fixed-bezel sibling of the C60).

Dial and hands:

Here's another area where there was a pretty significant change. Where to start...

Let's start with the most contentious change: The hands. The onion or teardrop shaped hour hand has been replaced by a lance-shaped hand. The broadening sword shaped minute hand has been replaced by thinner, straight sword. The seconds hand still sports the trademark trident counterbalance, but it has been reworked slightly. The new hands feature a brushed center stripe with polished bevels running down the sides, versus the all-polished beveled hands of the MkII. I will admit I was vocally critical of the new hands when I saw the first photos. They aren't as awkward in person and they certainly are a more contemporary design than the outgoing hands. I still don't love the hour hand, but I've warmed to it and found that it kinda works with the design.

The next most obvious change was the dial itself. My Vintage model sports a matte black dial, but the rest of the MkII range featured a guilloche wave-pattern dial akin to that used on Omega Seamasters of the 1990s. The wave dial dates all the way back to the very first Trident model in 2009. The MkIII abandons the long-standing wave dial tradition for a smooth, glossy one. I think this lends a more modern and upscale look to the watch, though I know there were many who loved the old wave dial. I, personally, won't miss it.

The printing on the dial has also changed. While the controversial "Christopher Ward" text remains at the 9 o'clock, a small, embossed twin flags logo appears beneath the 12 o'clock index. This is rendered in the same color as the dial, but in a matte finish such that it appears when the light reflects off the dial. You almost need to be looking for it to see it in many lighting conditions, though it shows up clearly in bright light. The dial color of this particular model is a dark, inky blue. It appears nearly black in lower lighting conditions, though clearly blue in bright daylight.









Besides the addition of the twin flags logo, the font size used for the "Automatic" and "600m/2000ft" text has been enlarged compared to the outgoing model. As has the "Swiss Made" text that straddles the 6 o'clock index.

The next change made to the dial was the indices. The MkII used luminous batons surrounded by polished frames. Catch the light at the right angle and these frames would light up as they reflected the light back at you. The MkIII retains a baton style applied index, but the new indices are a slightly different shape. These are more of a trough with open ends, lume applied in the center. The faces are now finely brushed, rather than polished. At the end towards the center of the dial, the index features a brightly polished bevel. While the brushed faces still catch the light, they emit a softer reflection. The polished bevels, however, really sparkle as you move the watch in the light, as individual indices sparkle as they catch the light and throw it back at you. The new indices are also wider than before, affording the application of more luminous material to each index. This pays dividends in the dark. While they were updating the indices, CW opted to eliminate the applied metallic frame around the date window and replace it with a white, painted border. In brighter light, it does a fine enough job of accenting the date window, but in low light, you're left with something of a void where there is nothing to catch the light. On 40 mm and 42 mm models, there is an abbreviated index to the right of the date window, so the frame would not be quite as missed. But on this 38 mm model, I certainly miss the applied frame.

Together, the larger text and fatter indices serve to reduce the open space on the dial in a manner similar to a maxi index Submariner versus the older models.

The final change to the dial is the date wheel. Again, my Vintage MkII is something of an oddball in that it featured a black date wheel with white printing, but the rest of the Tridents used a white date wheel in the past. The MkIIIs all feature a black date wheel with white printing. While perhaps not as nice as a properly color-matched wheel, I feel the black works well with the dark shade of blue used. It is far less conspicuous than a white date wheel would have been. I wholeheartedly approve of this change.

Altogether, the dial and hands look more contemporary than the previous model.

Bezel:

The big news for the bezel was the change to luminous markings. The previous models featured a luminous pearl at the 12 o'clock triangle and the rest of the markings were simply engraved. My Vintage model sports a matte finish bezel, but the rest of the MkII range had a high gloss bezel like the MkIII. The new bezel features flush, lume-filled numerals hash marks. Despite the high level of polish, legibility is still fine in bright light. The lack of the pearl makes the bezel sleeker and more modern looking, in my opinion.

Bezel action has also been refined. I find my MkIII to be a bit easier to turn and smoother. The sound is snappier than before. Almost feels like they may have gone to a softer click spring. Play is minimal. My MkII has a tiny bit of radial play that this MkIII does not exhibit.

Lume:

Previous generations used standard grade, C1 SuperLuminova. My Vintage model uses an ocher-colored SuperLuminova meant to evoke aged radium. I believe it's still a formulation of C1. I've found my MkII to offer functional, but not outstanding, luminance. MkIII upgrades to grade X1 C1, which is the best performing formulation of C1 currently available, but not the best-performing formulation of SuperLuminova. There is a claimed 60% improvement in brightness for the X1 grade over the standard grade and improved longevity. Between the fatter indices and fully lumed bezel insert, there's certainly more luminous material on the dial. I would note, however, that I feel there is more lume on the older model's hands. That said, the new model's lume is definitely an improvement over the MkII. They are similar immediately after a charge, but after some time, the MkIII starts to pull away. A photo after exposing both to bright sunlight on the window sill for a few minutes:









Caseback:

The caseback on the MkIII has also been updated. It still features a deeply engraved or stamped image of a trident, but the engraving is now larger and, as with the dial, the wave pattern of the outgoing model has been replaced by a smooth, bead-blasted finish.
















The circular pits for use with a caseback remover have been replaced by kidney-shaped pockets that are meant to evoke the regulator on a diver's breathing apparatus.

Bracelet:

As with the rest of the watch, the bracelet has undergone some updates. Unfortunately, I have no first hand experience with the MkII bracelet, as mine was purchased on a leather strap. So I also have no new/old comparison photos. The most obvious update is the all-brushed finish on the new bracelet. Both the link faces and sides are satin brushed, without a hint of polish anywhere to be found. Previous generations featured polished centerlinks. Slightly more subtle, the centerlinks on the new bracelet are wider than before. The clasp has undergone a minor facelift. It continues to utilize the tool-less micro-adjustment feature of the last model, which is a great feature that offers 8 mm of adjustment in 2 mm increments. The clasp shell now features a pair of machined strips at the shoulders, leaving a raised strip in the center that is the same width as the bracelet centerlinks. The twin flags logo is engraved/debossed. The previous model's round release triggers have been replaced by obround ones. The clasp measures a very reasonable 20 mm wide (not including the release triggers), 42 mm long (the outer clasp shell is 39 mm), and 7.4 mm thick. The leaves are fully machined with "Christopher Ward" engraved in the piece that rests against your wrist. The links are secured using a pin and collar system, as with the previous generation's bracelet.

(You'll forgive me for not having any photos of the clasp, but I've actually kept the blue protective plastic on it for reasons I will explain later)

One major change to the bracelet that lies hidden, but can be seen in the caseback photos above, is the inclusion of a quick release springbar system. CW has been using such a system on its leather, rubber, and textile straps for many years (and other manufacturers in the price segment are starting to follow suit), but a quick release bracelet is a first for the brand and an uncommon feature at any price. The solid endlinks are very tight fitting, so for those who wish to swap out the bracelet for a strap, these quick release springbars are a welcome addition. Past Tridents were notorious for having bracelets that were difficult to remove or install. So much so that I once heard Mr. Ward himself say that the new quick release system will significantly improve productivity with the people who install the bracelets on their watches. The only downside I see to this setup is that it essentially forces the use of male endlinks. Not a big deal for most, but I tend to prefer female endlinks as they don't add to the effective lug-to-lug length.

Bracelet built feels solid overall. Zero play where the endlinks meet the case. Very little rattle or play between links themselves.

How does it wear? Diameter-wise, pretty similar to the last generation. Not surprising since it's the same diameter, with the same diameter crystal and dial. Despite being essentially the same size in every dimension, it does feel slimmer to me, though. It's largely an illusion cast by the new case, but I can't stress enough how much less chunky the new one looks and feels. While it never really bothered me much, I can't deny that the old 38 mm models were pretty chunky in profile. Anyone who was looking for a smaller diameter diver and passed on the C60 due to it being chunky should seriously give the MkIII a look. On paper it's the same, but to the eye it's a different animal. As with the MkII, the MkIII is still a splendid dress diver that is as at home in the board room as on the beach. For those with a smaller than average wrist, or who just like smaller watches, the 38 mm model can really be a GADA type of watch. At 13 mm, it's not a thin watch, but I find it slips pretty easily under all but my most fitted cuffs. And it will still fit under those more fitted cuffs as well, but it may require that I tug on my cuff a bit with my other hand to slip the cuff back over the watch every so often.

On my 6.5-6.6" wrist








Overall takeaway:
Compared to my MkII Vintage, the MkIII feels like a far more contemporary design. That shouldn't be too surprising since my particular MkII was styled to evoke dive watches of the mid century. But looking past the retro colorway, the combination of more complex case, fully lumed bezel (sans pearl), glossy dial, fatter indices, and sharper hands all make the MkIII look more contemporary than even the "regular" MkIIs. For the price (even full retail), I think you'd be hard pressed to find a better overall package.

Things I would change if I could wave my magic wand:
-Switch to BGW9 lume. The C1 X1 is functional, but BGW9, even in standard grade, offers better performance. And that cool blue color that you generally only find on higher end pieces.

-Would have been nice to see a little bit polish on the bracelet. Perhaps a small, polished bevel around the outside of the outer links. Or maybe fully polished sides on the links.

-Screw links would be nice instead of pin and collar.

-Bring the applied date window frame back. At least for the 38mm model.

-While I'm not really put off by the 9 o'clock logo (part of me kind of likes it; it's different), I'd like to see them go all-in on the twin flags logo. Ditch the 9 o'clock text and render the twin flags under the 12 in white or red. Or put the twin flags at the 9 o'clock, rendered in a contrasting color, and move the "Christopher Ward" text up under the 12, center justified.

-I'd love to see a higher grade of movement. Either a top grade SW200-1 or maybe jump up to an SW300. But for the price point, the movement used is totally acceptable.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So why haven't I fully removed all of the protective plastic? Well, I was torn between the 38mm and new 40mm size with the MkIII. Having had experience with the previous 38 mm, I knew that the 38 would work for me in terms of size. Perhaps a smidge smaller than my ideal, but not so small as to look like I'm wearing a small child's watch. Another factor that pushed me to the 38mm size was the fact that the 40mm only comes in black at this time and I already have a black diver, whereas I don't own any blue watches of any sort. Finally, I was concerned that, with the male endlinks extending the effective L-2-L distance out to 51 mm, the 40 mm might wear a bit too large. If it had had female end links, I probably would have gone with the 40mm size, redundant colorway and all.

But after having the watch on my wrist, I do find myself second guessing my choice. First, the blue is so dark that it almost looks black in a lot of lighting anyway. So is it really that different from just having another black watch? Second, the aesthetic of the new model is quite different from the old one. Particularly my Vintage model. I was hesitant to have two black C60s, but I now feel like the new one looks different enough that it really wouldn't be as redundant as I thought. Third, the lugs on the MkIII slope down more sharply than the MkII. Seeing how much bracelet I have showing before the links drop to vertical down the sides of my wrist, another mm added to each side wouldn't be a big deal. And lastly, the more modern aesthetic kind of lends itself to a larger size. Scaled for wrist size, this watch on me wears like a 40mm diver on an average, 7" wrist. I can comfortably say that at this size, I'm wearing the watch rather than the watch being overbearing on the wrist and wearing me. But the current size du jour for an average wrist is 42, and for me that would scale to a 40. For my MkII, with it's retro colorway, the smaller size kind of played into the pseudo-vintage charade. But with more contemporary styling, I'm thinking maybe I should move up to more contemporary proportions.

Do ya'll have any thoughts on that?

EDIT: For some reason, my photos won't show up. Does this site not link to tinypic? Can't seem to upload directly to this site either... Changed to hyperlinks...
EDIT #2: Think I got the uploads to work... Fingers crossed...


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

^ not quoting because of the pics and length but excellent review!

That may have been what I needed to tip myself to purchase that same size and color this month. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

jon_huskisson said:


> Not what I wanted to hear, but surely they'll produce other colourways at some point (all that cost of developing the 40mm case, then limiting the appeal would be shooting themselves in the foot).
> 
> I'll wait for it.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


I take it to mean there are no plans in the short term, but eventually I think it's safe to assume there will be other colors. I'm am also waiting to see what other colors there will be and if there will be any tweaks to the existing design (the flags at 12 in particular).



MX793 said:


> MX793's awesome review, information and comparison


Thank you so much for all of that. Great information and details.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

jon_huskisson said:


> Not what I wanted to hear, but surely they'll produce other colourways at some point (all that cost of developing the 40mm case, then limiting the appeal would be shooting themselves in the foot).
> 
> I'll wait for it.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


I take it to mean there are no plans in the short term, but eventually I think it's safe to assume there will be other colors. I'm am also waiting to see what other colors there will be and if there will be any tweaks to the existing design (the flags at 12 in particular).



MX793 said:


> MX793's awesome review, information and comparison


Thank you so much for all of that. Great information and details.


----------



## clerkpalmer (Dec 12, 2012)

shredace said:


> Here is my newly acquired 'nearly new' C60 Trident 600 43mm in Blue. Beautiful watch.
> 
> View attachment 14207083


Gorgeous


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I’ve been considering picking up my first “luxury” watch for a while now. Had pretty much settled on the new 39.5mm Oris Aquis Date with the black matte bezel, dial and brushed bracelet. But this CW Trident C60 in 38mm has me reconsidering the Aquis. At less than half the price it’s almost the same specs. I’ll admit I like the design of the Aquis better overall but it’s some serious coin (from an AD).

I really wish they’d move the CW text to the 12 o’clock under the twin flag logo. It would look so much better in my opinion. My big gripe with it is the 9 o’clock hour marker which gets cut down. It looks really strange especially on the small 38mm model which gets no lumed marker by the date window. But despite the hate for this it seems CW is committed to their logo at the 9 o’clock position.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Sorry DP.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Good stuff, MX793. Thanks. 

I have and love a MkII Vintage 38mm. I thought GMT might be the way to go for a MkIII to be different enough to justify a new CW.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

4 days and the watch has gained 19 seconds (+4.75 spd) in mixed wearing and resting face up when not on the wrist. Not too shabby. Better than my MkII (both when it was brand new and now). Rate also looks to be much more consistent between on and off the wrist. My MkII, in warmer months like now, runs around +5 spd off the wrist (in its slowest resting position) and closer to +13 spd while being worn (ends up being about +8 spd average in the warmer half of the year). In cooler temperatures, it runs more accurately, but there's still a 7-9 spd rate difference between on and off the wrist with that one. Rates on and off the wrist for this one are within 1 SPD of each other. Haven't played with different resting positions yet to see what kind of positional variance it has.


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

This is still one of my favourite watches of all time


----------



## StuHardyNZ (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Well I'd say everything is just tickety boo in my smashing new Christopher Ward ;-)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> Well I'd say everything is just tickety boo in my smashing new Christopher Ward ;-)


Congratulations!

Enjoy the Patina process.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Thank you Sire!


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

Here is my Chward Bronze Dive Watch in 38mm.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Unless you were going for turquoise, I think you went a little far with the patina.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

That looks cool...does it have any negative effects on the watch, like being unable to turn the bezel or crown?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Toonces said:


> That looks cool...does it have any negative effects on the watch, like being unable to turn the bezel or crown?


And does it leave turquoise stains on your shirt cuffs?


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



juice009 said:


> Here is my Chward Bronze Dive Watch in 38mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome, love the crust! Did you use a blueing agent?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



MX793 said:


> Unless you were going for turquoise, I think you went a little far with the patina.


I agree. I do feel like I went little to far with the patina. But my reasoning was that since the green comes off while wearing. I might as well go all in.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Accuracy report now that I've had some time with the MkIII on and off the wrist in various resting positions:

Total Avg rate = +6 spd

Avg SPD while worn = +4.8

Avg SPD while at rest:
Face up = +4.8 
Face down = +4.0 
Crown up = +3.7 
Crown down = +13.6 
12 Up = +8.9 
12 Down = +8.6 

All positions got at least 12 hours of resting time. Most were closer to 19-20 hours (sometimes broken into 2 sessions of 9-10 hours). Crown down is the only one that jumps out as a little odd. That also had the least total time (a single, 13 hour rest period). I may try that one again and see if it repeats. The other opposing positions are so close to one another, I'm a little surprised there's that much difference between crown up and down.

Overall I'm pretty happy with it out of the box. Accuracy is significantly better than my MkII did in its first week or two (my MkII ran +12.5 spd overall in its first 2 weeks). More accurate than my MkII runs now (with me resting it exclusively in its most advantageous position), actually, if given the same wear pattern. If these rates hold, I could pretty easily maintain an overall average rate of less than +5 spd, which IMO is very good. Seems like my MkII slowed slightly after a couple of weeks of run time (and it runs slower in the winter time), so I guess I'll wait and see on this one.

Kind of wish I had a timegrapher for doing new watch evaluations. As well as periodically monitoring my watches for changes. But I fear it might also drive me insane.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Got my first CW today and have been thinking about a C65 Pepsi GMT as well


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

ChrisWMT said:


> Got my first CW today and have been thinking about a C65 Pepsi GMT as well
> 
> [/img]https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/48068876377_b81dbda583_c.jpg[/img]


I found the C65 dial to be a bit spacious and empty in the metal but otherwise thought it was a very handsome piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



IronHide said:


> Looks awesome, love the crust! Did you use a blueing agent?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Yes I did. I bought it in eBay from a UK seller.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



juice009 said:


> Thanks. Yes I did. I bought it in eBay from a UK seller.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Looks super fun man, enjoy it! Here's mine from last summer - seawater only exposure. I need to build up more crust this season 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

MX793 said:


> And does it leave turquoise stains on your shirt cuffs?





Toonces said:


> That looks cool...does it have any negative effects on the watch, like being unable to turn the bezel or crown?


Thanks. It totally depends on the amount of the bluing agent you put on the watch. I put a couple of drops (around 3) of the bluing agent on the crown over the 4 day period it took me to mod the watch to my satisfaction. And in the end, I was able to turn the crown easily but I had to put a little pressure on the bezel to get it to rotate, the first time. Since I had put a lot of bluing agents the bezel and some of them got into the bezel. But after that, the bezel rotated smoothly just like it used to be.

The negative effect of the mod is that the patina comes off a lot at the beginning and during that time there is a high possibility of leaving a stain on your light colored shirt cuffs. So basically, the patina comes off in two ways when the watch is dry it falls off as a crust and you can dust it off with dry hands but if you got the watch wet like while washing your hand then the patina tends to fall off as a mixture of blue liquid and crust and this can leave a stain on your shirt cuffs.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

This is how it looks after wearing it for a night.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



IronHide said:


> Looks super fun man, enjoy it! Here's mine from last summer - seawater only exposure. I need to build up more crust this season
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Nice. Thanks for posting the pic. I have to give props to you for being patient with the patina process. I wonder if there is any negative effect to natural patina like being unable to turn the bezel or crown and also does the patina come off and if so does it leave any stains on the shirt cuffs.


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



juice009 said:


> Nice. Thanks for posting the pic. I have to give props to you for being patient with the patina process. I wonder if there is any negative effect to natural patina like being unable to turn the bezel or crown and also does the patina come off and if so does it leave any stains on the shirt cuffs.


Thanks man! Either way it's definitely a labor of love  I dig the whole "living meta" concept.

I have a number of bronze/brass pieces in the collection, almost evenly split between those I have forced and those that are natural, so I can comment, particularly bc I've used blue and green aging solutions somewhat extensively.

My experience is the natural patina process is less prone to brush off, like you described, as it's less thick than when applied/forced via a vapor solution.

Both methods can impact the crown/bezel/pushers/anything that moves. From experience, it's important to actuate these bits throughout the process. I had to fully disassemble my Armida A8 and heat the case to free the bezel 

Apologies for posting a non CW here, but using as an example - you can see the powdery bluing agent came off where the strap rubs against the case of this PONTVS I did some time ago. Most of it has rubbed away from the high surfaces, which I think looks great 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

Interesting stuff. Thanks for the additional info; I haven't owned a bronze watch yet so I didn't know how the whole patina process affects the function of the moving parts.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



Toonces said:


> Interesting stuff. Thanks for the additional info; I haven't owned a bronze watch yet so I didn't know how the whole patina process affects the function of the moving parts.


Concurred. May grab my first brass watch soon so all interesting to learn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk a


----------



## tikkathree (Oct 11, 2014)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

Erm.... took one off the winder for this....









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

anyone have experience with the trident mk3 for both gmt and standard versions in 38mm? i feel like the gmt wears large, but it's only 0.64mm taller and the same 73g weight as the standard. should i make the swap or is there no tangible difference between the 2?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

I find it hard to believe that the GMT would wear appreciably larger, but I haven't had both on the wrist.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



IronHide said:


> Thanks man! Either way it's definitely a labor of love  I dig the whole "living meta" concept.
> 
> I have a number of bronze/brass pieces in the collection, almost evenly split between those I have forced and those that are natural, so I can comment, particularly bc I've used blue and green aging solutions somewhat extensively.
> 
> ...


So are you actually creating a real patina (copper oxide) or just building a caked layer of bluing agent that crmbles and rubs off? True patina shouldn't really crumble and fall off that easily. And if it did, the case would show signs of errosion and lost material (like the embossed numerals on the bezel insert would have erroded away, plus pitting of the case). If you're just caking on dried bluing agent, why not just paint the watch?


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

Let me start with, I'm not a materials scientist or chemical engineer, but have been trying to learn these processes in a reasonably structured manner.

I think the best answer to your question is: both - trying to create real patina as well as using the blue/green agents to reach a desired look across a number of different pieces. I'm not painting the watches (in the strict terms of a can of Krylon) because I'm not going for a uniform look. Wearing away of the coloring agent is minimal - it's not like a power that just rubs off. The PONTVS you see above looks the same today as it did when the process was complete, save for some of the high points. However, in comparison to the CW Bronzo which is all natural from seawater exposure, the covering on the PONTVS is a bit more even.

I say both because I've experimented with various ammonia and vinegar solutions as additional steps to the application of coloring agents. In some cases, this creates a baseline of true patina and locks in the color. Have also experimented with cupric nitrate solutions which bring yet a different effect.

For all the pieces I have forced, there is no noticeable loss of base material and in most cases can be cleaned via other solutions, and restored to almost new, depending on case finishing and complexity. Most everything I *think* I'm doing should fall under the "noble patina" category, rather than "vile patina" resulting in bronze disease. There are no powdery spots indicative of copper corrosion, however I should think some of the chlorine-based processes would lead to this over time, but gather these patina'd watch cases will surely outlive me before they turn to dust :-d


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

Anybody have a better tracking site for Royal Mail? They "shipped" it 10 days ago, but the last it says was leaving UK, and I can't track it on my country's post mail system (Canada Post) it says it doesn't exist.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

daytripper said:


> Anybody have a better tracking site for Royal Mail? They "shipped" it 10 days ago, but the last it says was leaving UK, and I can't track it on my country's post mail system (Canada Post) it says it doesn't exist.


I'd heard that CW stopped shipping via Royal Mail and now ships via DHL exclusively. My watch shipped to the US via DHL.


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

42mm white dial black bezel being released v3...


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

*emails CW asking for a white dial/black bezel trident*

then they release one....in 42mm when i have 6.25 inch wrists. i was so excited when i first saw the email...this is what it feels like to get trolled


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

I never loved the white dial of the last generation, but it looks quite good on the new one with the gloss dial. I'm not entirely surprised that they only offered it for the 42. The smaller size was seemingly always offered in a reduced set of colors. I seem to recall the 38mm only being offered in 2 colorways for the last year of the MkII while the full size model was available in 5 or 6.

I participated in a customer survey for CW maybe a year ago and noted that I'd like to see more colorways for the 38mm Tridents and more smaller sizes in general.


----------



## TankCommander1554 (Jul 8, 2015)

I suspect the white will come in smaller sizes in due time. I think the white with the black bezel look pretty good. It has a slightly dressier feel to it.


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

I bet the legibility of a polished white dial with silver hands filled with white lume isn’t amazing...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I returned a white trident due to low legibility. 

It does look sharp but really needs black or a gunmetal finish to the hands and indices.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Exactly, the white dial and white hands/indices seems like it would be very, very difficult to use day to day.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I returned a white trident due to low legibility.
> 
> It does look sharp but really needs black or a gunmetal finish to the hands and indices.


Definitely. I've noticed that my SARB, which is another white dial with silver hands and indices, can be very difficult to read in a lot of lower light situations. Times when it's not dark enough for the lume to show up (unless you just zapped it with bright light), but the light is too diffuse or coming from a direction where it doesn't catch the hands or indices. Black or blued hands would stand out much more.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Double-post


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Got my 40...not 100% I'm keeping it but I like it more now than yesterday.

The clasp is the sh*t. I'd happily pay $100 more for every single one of my bracelets to have it.


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

MX793 said:


> I'd heard that CW stopped shipping via Royal Mail and now ships via DHL exclusively. My watch shipped to the US via DHL.


DHL really s.. on Canada... Crappy service

Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

househalfman said:


> The clasp is the sh*t. I'd happily pay $100 more for every single one of my bracelets to have it.


Good to know. I'm thinking about ordering the blue 42 mm version just to try the bracelet/clasp (watch is good looking too ;-)). I don't usually wear bracelets due to how hard it is to get a perfect fit.

Anyone know if the blue 42mm versions are shipping?
Thanks.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

COZ said:


> Good to know. I'm thinking about ordering the blue 42 mm version just to try the bracelet/clasp (watch is good looking too ;-)). I don't usually wear bracelets due to how hard it is to get a perfect fit.
> 
> Anyone know if the blue 42mm versions are shipping?
> Thanks.


If the site doesn't list them as "preorder", then they should be shipping. I got my blue 38mm a couple of weeks ago, and since the full-size model has historically been their best seller, I'd be surprised if they didn't make sure they had inventory and availability there before all others.


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

MX793 said:


> If the site doesn't list them as "preorder", then they should be shipping. I got my blue 38mm a couple of weeks ago, and since the full-size model has historically been their best seller, I'd be surprised if they didn't make sure they had inventory and availability there before all others.


Great, thanks!


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

DTDiver said:


> DHL really s.. on Canada... Crappy service
> 
> Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


Service in the US is somewhat limited as well. Supposedly, there were some policy changes with Royal Mail that resulted in CW switching to DHL. DHL has better shipment tracking.


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

MX793 said:


> Service in the US is somewhat limited as well. Supposedly, there were some policy changes with Royal Mail that resulted in CW switching to DHL. DHL has better shipment tracking.


... personally I have learn that the tracking is just something playing with my head while I'm waiting for the watch (or anything else). One time it advise my that the customs hold my watch made a big lie on the shipping label. Other than that, everything always finish on my place in the announced time. You're right; the tracking with DHL is very detailed... But the delivery details and the customer service are very very crappy... for example, I had to pay taxes on a watch I returned for a repair under warranty... Even if the trusted seller clearly mentioned the situation on the label... They asked me to proof my point ...and they said the warranty form wasn't enough... So I finally paid twice taxes for this watch.... Never deal with them again, never, even if I really really want this new C60 mk3 40mm... CW will have to assure me that it's ship by Royal Mail or I let I go ...yep, I'm that kind of guy...

Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

househalfman said:


> Got my 40...not 100% I'm keeping it but I like it more now than yesterday.
> 
> The clasp is the sh*t. I'd happily pay $100 more for every single one of my bracelets to have it.


The quick change endlink is a stupidly fantastic addition too. What aspect of the watch are you on the fence about? Looks gorgeous from here!


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

It may be due to the shape and boniness of my wrist, but I have found that the little pegs for the quick release can dig into and irritate my wrist under certain conditions (typically if I'm wearing a coat or something with heavier sleeves that push down on the watch head when I move my arms). And the edges and corners on them are kind of sharp to boot. I ended up filing the corners and edges down a bit on mine using a ceramic knife sharpening rod. Have toyed with the idea of trying to modify it to swap to standard spring bars, since I don't really see myself ever swapping it off the bracelet. But that would require some drilling or filing to create openings for a springbar tool and I'm not sure if I want to tackle that. Filing the corners on the pegs seems to have helped.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



COZ said:


> Good to know. I'm thinking about ordering the blue 42 mm version just to try the bracelet/clasp (watch is good looking too ;-)). I don't usually wear bracelets due to how hard it is to get a perfect fit.


The bracelet itself is fine. It's not better or worse than other bracelets at this price point. But the clasp itself makes me not want to wear it on anything else other than the bracelet.



hairy said:


> The quick change endlink is a stupidly fantastic addition too. What aspect of the watch are you on the fence about? Looks gorgeous from here!


Nothing exciting about it!...but maybe that's the whole point? It's the quintessential black dialed watch that's meant to not be noticed but is there when needed. I'm still warming up to it.

Agreed about the QR. I remember seeing it somewhere else but I completely forgot about it so it was a pleasant surprise when I was took the bracelet off to try it on some straps.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

DTDiver said:


> ... personally I have learn that the tracking is just something playing with my head while I'm waiting for the watch (or anything else). One time it advise my that the customs hold my watch made a big lie on the shipping label. Other than that, everything always finish on my place in the announced time. You're right; the tracking with DHL is very detailed... But the delivery details and the customer service are very very crappy... for example, I had to pay taxes on a watch I returned for a repair under warranty... Even if the trusted seller clearly mentioned the situation on the label... They asked me to proof my point ...and they said the warranty form wasn't enough... So I finally paid twice taxes for this watch.... Never deal with them again, never, even if I really really want this new C60 mk3 40mm... CW will have to assure me that it's ship by Royal Mail or I let I go ...yep, I'm that kind of guy...
> 
> Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


Looks like they may have switched back to Royal Mail. I know that there were a lot of complaints on the CW Forums regarding DHL. A number of North American customers/members (both US and Canada) has issues with customs. There were apparently some issues with someone (I believe at DHL) putting the incorrect customs code on the shipments which resulted in people paying 2-3x as much in duties as they should have. I had no issues with my delivery, but my watch was also just under the $800 price cap that the US levies import duties on.


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



househalfman said:


> The bracelet itself is fine. It's not better or worse than other bracelets at this price point. But the clasp itself makes me not want to wear it on anything else other than the bracelet.
> 
> Nothing exciting about it!...but maybe that's the whole point? It's the quintessential black dialed watch that's meant to not be noticed but is there when needed. I'm still warming up to it.
> 
> Agreed about the QR. I remember seeing it somewhere else but I completely forgot about it so it was a pleasant surprise when I was took the bracelet off to try it on some straps.


I agree. If you want it to "stand out" go for the one with the contrasting red bezel...it's gorgeous


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



Scofield8 said:


> I agree. If you want it to "stand out" go for the one with the contrasting red bezel...it's gorgeous


Just ordered a 40mm black. Couldn't pass up the UK to US discount this month.

I wanted a dress diver in inky black (conservative colorway), to fill a current gap in the collection.

I kind of like the quirkiness of my dressy OK2 being matte gilt and the incoming sportier Trident Pro Mk 3 being conservative lacquer black.

I was originally thinking 38mm navy blue but I can't part with my smurf blue Mk 2, I have some other dark blue divers at present, and I like the better index balance at the 3 and 9 on the 40mm and up.

Looking forward to receipt!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

I ordered a C60 40mm. I clearly indicate I do not want it shipped with DHL, Royal Mail only .. we will see what happens ..


Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

Royal Mail has awful tracking, the tracking info hasn't been updated at all. I ordered the mark three 38mm three weeks ago and I still don't have it, and all CW customer service says is that it's in Canadian customs, although I'm not sure how they can see that as they have the same tracking info I do. Haven't even gotten the watch yet and already a terrible experience. 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

M 9jin. . N an v
8

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

daytripper said:


> Royal Mail has awful tracking, the tracking info hasn't been updated at all. I ordered the mark three 38mm three weeks ago and I still don't have it, and all CW customer service says is that it's in Canadian customs, although I'm not sure how they can see that as they have the same tracking info I do. Haven't even gotten the watch yet and already a terrible experience.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


Check the tracking number in Canada Post. Should be up to date. As soon as an item leaves the originating country the tracking is usually useless.


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> Check the tracking number in Canada Post. Should be up to date. As soon as an item leaves the originating country the tracking is usually useless.


That's the first thing I did, but the item doesn't exist in their system, and CW says it's because canada post doesn't allow tracking of international parcels, which is just laughably false.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I don't see too many c60s on leather or am I not looking at the right places?

Doing a watch-fast on this one...so far it's been running about 0.8s fast per day...


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

househalfman said:


> I don't see too many c60s on leather or am I not looking at the right places?
> 
> Doing a watch-fast on this one...so far it's been running about 0.8s fast per day...
> 
> ...


Looks good.

I've been sporting an older one on leather for a while since I've been too lazy to finish the job of cape coding a center link.










Arguably the mk 3's more modern stylings contrast more with leather, but again, I'm digging your shots.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Picked up a 42mm blue MK3 this week. Very impressed and a nice upgrade to the MK2.5, the entire design looks absolutely fantastic.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

ChrisWMT said:


> Picked up a 42mm blue MK3 this week. Very impressed and a nice upgrade to the MK2.5, the entire design looks absolutely fantastic.
> 
> [/img]https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/48135074827_c72c62da86_b.jpg[/img]


Looks great! I went back and forth between black and navy and finally opted for the former (incoming) just based on where my collection is currently at.

But the beautiful navy shade, the better visibility of the flag . . . I personally think the mk 3 blue edges out the black if you don't need a/another gloss black diver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The blue is a lovely tone.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

After 24 hours the C60 MK3 is -1 second. I got a C65 Pepsi GMT last week that's running +1 per 24 hours. Simply blown away with these modern CW's!

In direct sunlight with a setting sun:


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

ChrisWMT said:


> After 24 hours the C60 MK3 is -1 second. I got a C65 Pepsi GMT last week that's running +1 per 24 hours. Simply blown away with these modern CW's!
> 
> In direct sunlight with a setting sun:


Wow, looks great in the light! Glad you are enjoying it (despite all the general rage over new hands, logo, etc )

The white dial 42mm is really digging at me - did anyone preorder?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Love the blue Trident on the leather strap. That is a seriously killer combo.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

Just got my 40mm black in.

I'll follow up with some initial impressions once I get the bracelet resized and spend some time with it.

But two initial things for prospective buyers and new recipients.

1. The 40mm size and a smaller wrist

It fits well on my 6.5" wrist. While the end links are large and "male," they are highly curved like the lugs to conform to the top and side of the wrist.





































So I'd say only go 38mm if your wrist is smaller than 6.5", you want a smaller vintage look, or you want the blue or the red.

2. Quick release bracelet removal and reinstallation

Remove and reinstall the bracelet with the watch head and bracelet face up. This is how to easily do it, as it affords you the proper grip position of the quick release mechanism, end link, and first few links. It's truly a synch, and quite awesome to experience the first time you do it, but it's different to what we're used to.

(Note: you use two hands, one holding the watch, but I needed a hand to take the pictures.)



















If you try to do it as you typically do with a tool (i.e., with the watch head facedown and bracelet inside out), removal is easy enough but reinstallation is difficult and needlessly risks scratches to the underside of the lugs.

So don't try this:










Curiously, I quickly flipped through the manual and didn't notice any notation of this (but don't quote me-it was a quick perusal).

Now on to my first con of the watch: non-screw bracelet link pins . . .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

Bracelet sized.

Another initial impression.

3. The bracelet uses a pin-and-collar system.

It's easy with the right tools. But screw links would have been preferable (because then you only need a micro screwdriver set).

Here's a walkthrough for anyone who hasn't worked on a pin-and-collar system in a while.

Tools needed:










The pin-and-collar system:










How much my pusher can start the pin removal:










Hammer the rest of the way out in a holder (you could also pull with tweezers at more risk to the link sides):










Reinstallation begins with inserting the collar (barrel) into the center link.










Then connect two links and insert the pin. I can quite tell if one end of the pin is thicker than the other. If so, reinstall by pushing in the thicker end first (toward my finger in the picture). But if I'm imaging things, don't worry about it (I wasn't consistent with this so it very likely has no impact either way).

[Tapatalk is glitching and not uploading this photo. Oh well.]

Then hammer back in a little ways.










Then slowly use your pusher to finish it off precisely:










And you're all set.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



ck2k01 said:


> Just got my 40mm black in.
> ......
> 
> Now on to my first con of the watch: non-screw bracelet link pins . . .
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a pro not a con.

Nice MK3 nonetheless, loving my 42mm blue.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

A few more initial impressions (so as not to clog up the other themed posts).

4. The bezel is easy and pleasant to operate even sans highly grippy edging. The bezel click has a cool ball bearing sound, whether it uses that system or not. It's not as loud as some reviewers made it out to be, but it's louder than the mk 2. There's a fair amount of back play. The amount surprises me, so this is my second con. It's definitely more than the mk 2. The overall operation of the bezel is smoother/more slippy than the mk 2's firmer/tighter feel; I prefer the latter.

5. The crown operation/action is excellent. Easy to grip even while on the wrist. Very smooth as you unscrew to position 1. Winding is in one direction and smooth, with a corresponding slicing sound.

6. The more complicated case size indeed leaves the impression that it's thinner on the wrist than it's mk 2 brethren.

7. It's been a little while since I've used my mk 2 clasp, so don't quote me, but the mk 3 clasp micro adjustment mechanisms seems easier to engage with your finger nail.

8. The all brushed bracelet gives the watch a more utilitarian look than the polished center links of the mk 2 bracelet.

9. The flag indeed disappears in low lighting and some angles, and appears a faint dark gray in brighter lighting and other angles.

10. The hour hand doesn't impress or offend any more in the metal than in photos. If you kind of came around to it as acceptable like I did, you'll feel the same in person. If you still hate it, then pass.

11. The lacquer gloss dial with everything else going on (indices, hands, date window and outline, model and company branding) keeps it looking interesting enough even sans the wave dial, and more conservative. Both dials have their merits. It's why I'm hanging on to my mk 2.

12. Case and case back look as good in person as in photos.

13. The watch on bracelet is weighty. Not too heavy but substantial.

I think that's about it. I'm very pleased in the metal overall. I'll be hanging on to this one for now 

I'll report back about lume later on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Ya'll have me re-second guessing my decision to go with a blue 38mm over a 40mm.

As I found with my 38, the downward curvature of the lugs and endlinks is pretty substantial. More than the MkII. Any concern I'd had over the lug length kind of evaporated once I handled a MkIII. And the 40's dial is more balanced than the 38 since they removed the applied date window.

Just need to keep telling myself that having a black MkII and a black MkIII would be too redundant. Even if the MkIII really does have it's own vibe. Especially compared to the MkII Vintage colorway. Wears much thinner. Plays with light very differently. Much more contemporary design. Yeah, if I had gone with the 40, my MkII would be sitting on the shelf or put up for sale. It's already seen a sharp decline in wrist time as I find myself wearing the MkIII whenever I can (and wearing my SARB when my wardrobe doesn't work with a blue watch). Did wear it today, largely because I hadn't worn it in nearly a week.

I do still sincerely believe the 38mm is a great size for a 6.5" wrist (or even a bit larger). Particularly for a dress diver or office watch. It offers enough wrist presence without being ostentatious, and fits well under a cuff. I think of it as less a tool diver and more a sports watch.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



MX793 said:


> Ya'll have me re-second guessing my decision to go with a blue 38mm over a 40mm.
> 
> As I found with my 38, the downward curvature of the lugs and endlinks is pretty substantial. More than the MkII.
> 
> Just need to keep telling myself that having a black MkII and a black MkIII would be too redundant. Even if the MkIII really does have it's own vibe. Especially compared to the MkII Vintage colorway. Wears much thinner. Plays with light very differently. Much more contemporary design. Yeah, if I had gone with the 40, my MkII would be sitting on the shelf or put up for sale. It's already seen a sharp decline in wrist time as I find myself wearing the MkIII whenever I can (and wearing my SARB when my wardrobe doesn't work with a blue watch). Did wear it today, largely because I hadn't worn it in nearly a week.


But that blue color of yours is  . . .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



ck2k01 said:


> But that blue color of yours is  . . .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't get me wrong, I like the blue and I didn't have a blue watch in the collection. But as much as I like the old MkII Vintage, I like the design of the MkIII better overall. The case is great. It looks much thinner and more sophisticated. Also didn't expect to like the gloss bezel as much as I do. I generally prefer minimal gloss and polish, but against the mostly brushed case and fully brushed bracelet, it adds just enough polish to keep it from looking like a total tool-watch.

Kind of curious how a vintage colorway would look on the MkIII. Matte ceramic bezel, matte dial. I'd go with gilt hands and indices filled with white lume in lieu of the old radium, though.

But I already have a black dialed diver.... If I get another, it will be to step up to a "higher tier" of watch, meaning a higher grade of movement than an elabore 2824/SW200/STP1-11/workhorse.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

Last initial impression (probably).

14. Lume (indices, hands, and full bezel) looks good charged up. Nice minty green tone all around (more so in the metal than my pictures captured). Longevity seems standard.



















Looks about as good as any other dress divers (some assorted comparisons to some of my other watches; peep the mk 3 top row, third from right).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

As far as longevity goes, I was on a business trip last week and left my watch on the nightstand. It was sitting under a lamp for a bit while I got ready for bed. I turned the lights out at around 10:30. At 5:30 the next morning, the hands, indices, and bezel markings were still bright enough to read.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

Day 2: really enjoying the mk 3

#ceramic smudge





































The flag ghost requires direct bright light.

Just within a shadow:










Into the sunlight:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

Day 3 of the mk 3:

I've come around to the mk 3 bezel action, notwithstanding its amount of back play. Its smooth operation and sound are "pleasing." Its quite different from the mk 2 bezel, which is tight with nearly no back play, and which has a different sound. Whereas the mk 3 bezel is "pleasing," the mk 2 bezel is "confident."

As can be seen, the mk 3 end links are "fuller" than the mk 2.

The mk 3 clasp extension system seems ever so slightly smoother to operate vis-a-vis the mk 2, but it's slight so I could be imagining things.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



ck2k01 said:


> Day 3 of the mk 3: I've come around to the mk 3 bezel action, notwithstanding its amount of back play. Its smooth operation and sound are "pleasing." Its quite different from the mk 2 bezel, which is tight with nearly no back play, and which has a different sound. Whereas the mk 3 bezel is "pleasing," the mk 2 bezel is "confident."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new !



I was so hoping it would hit on a couple more aesthetic points for me but fell a little short. Still I can appreciate the value and what it brings to the table. Lots to like here.

Curious as now you have handled a couple variants what your ideal trident would look like if you could borrow or swap elements from various iterations?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



boatswain said:


> Congrats on the new !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, boatswain.

It too fell a little short aesthetically here and there for me, but overall, the value prop at the first-month discounted price was to good to not give it a go for a little while at least.

Interesting question. Indeed, I have mk 2 and 3 C60s, and previously had a C65 GMT.

Here's what my franken or "ck2k01 limited edition" might consist of:

-Case: Mk 3 angles and 40mm size, but with C65 thinness. If I had to go with one, I'd go with mk 3. I'm a sucker for thinness, but I felt the C65 was a tad too long for me. Maybe a touch more polishing a la the mk 2 to add some dressy back in.

-Bezel: Tough one. Probably mk 2. Again, adds some dressy back in; dials back the sportiness a touch.

-Crown: Mk 3.

-Bracelet: Mk 3. But I'm not opposed to polished center links toward the dressy diver look that mk 2 did so well. The quick installation system is awesome-definitely keep that.

-Dial: Mk 2. I like the waves, even if very on-the-nose 90s Omega. And polished date window = .

-Date: Mk 3. But take it a step further and color match the blue dial too.

-Branding: Mk 1.

But if I were designing something new with respect to dial branding, either:

1. The twin flags polished at 12; a CW (a la the mk 1 but with no "Christopher Ward underneath, or just "CW" side by side if the copyright complaint rumor as to that logo is true) at 9; model details at 6; and date window with polished outline at 3.

2. At the 12, "Christopher" curved (reverse of a Tudor Black Bay smiley) with the twin flags underneath, and "Ward" horizontal underneath that; same as above for 3 and 6, and nothing at 9.

(You're welcome, CW, for just solving your branding problems .)

-Hands: C65 to minimize Breguet ripoff complaints, even though I like the mk 2 hands. I can live with the mk 3 hour hand, but I don't particularly like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



ck2k01 said:


> Thanks, boatswain.
> 
> It too fell a little short aesthetically here and there for me, but overall, the value prop at the first-month discounted price was to good to not give it a go for a little while at least.
> 
> ...


Great thoughts.

I'd buy your version 

That's pretty close to my ideal I think.

I'd probably go

New mark 3 case 40mm
Gloss dial
Indices laid out like C65 automatic but a smidge bigger 
C65 cricket bat hands
Ceramic bezel
Polished flags at 12
They can keep the Christopher Ward branding at 9 but make it tone on tone. So matte printed black on a gloss black dial.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



boatswain said:


> Great thoughts.
> 
> I'd buy your version
> 
> ...


I like it. I'd definitely buy my ideal or your's! Here's to mk 4, aka ck/swain editions 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch That Sweep (Apr 23, 2016)

I've just finished my review of the GMT Mk3.

I personally prefer the old hands, and the bezel has more play than my Mk2, but other than that I'm rather taken with it.

The lume is a lot better thankfully and the quick release bracelet is so simple, but so useful. Gone are the days of me taking forever to swap it to a NATO!

Here's the link to my write up: 
*https://www.watchthatsweep.co.uk/post/hands-on-review-christopher-ward-c60-trident-mk3-gmt*


----------



## tikkathree (Oct 11, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Exactly, the white dial and white hands/indices seems like it would be very, very difficult to use day to day.


Mmm, no, not at all.


----------



## zaskoo (Jun 26, 2018)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

Christopher Ward's Summer sale is up! Early access for email subscribers. 60% off section, but still empty.

Sent using my telepathic superpowers!


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Bunch of MkII Tridents in the 40% off bin.


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

MX793 said:


> Bunch of MkII Tridents in the 40% off bin.


Bin there - bought that 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



zaskoo said:


> ...60% off section, but still empty.
> 
> Sent using my telepathic superpowers!


there was at least one special edition trident earlier today, with some goofy green markings


----------



## zaskoo (Jun 26, 2018)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



taike said:


> there was at least one special edition trident earlier today, with some goofy green markings


So, there was something in it? I thought it was some mistake or they will fill that section later. Do I need to feel sorry not catching it? Was there something worthy?

Sent using my telepathic superpowers!


----------



## zaskoo (Jun 26, 2018)

Let me ask if someone is considering preorder that C9 AM GT, or already did it, from Special Purchase section? I personally find the watch really attractive, and I am tempted, but still not sure... Maybe I need to wait for Moonglow.

Sent using my telepathic superpowers!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: * &quot;Official&quot; Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



zaskoo said:


> So, there was something in it? I thought it was some mistake or they will fill that section later. Do I need to feel sorry not catching it? Was there something worthy?
> 
> Sent using my telepathic superpowers!


C60 299 signal squadron edition

it was cheap for an automatic on bracelet, but a bit goofy looking. didn't last long enough for me to think twice


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Where are you guys seeing this stuff? I can't find the clearance section on the website nor have I gotten any emails lately (subscribed).


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ChrisWMT said:


> Where are you guys seeing this stuff? I can't find the clearance section on the website nor have I gotten any emails lately (subscribed).


https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/summer-sale/


----------



## zaskoo (Jun 26, 2018)

*Re: * &quot;Official&quot; Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



taike said:


> C60 299 signal squadron edition
> 
> it was cheap for an automatic on bracelet, but a bit goofy looking. didn't last long enough for me to think twice


Thank you, I am not disappointed at all. Definitely not my watch.

But nobody said anything about C9 AM GT. Did someone preorder?

Sent using my telepathic superpowers!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

*Re: * &quot;Official&quot; Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



taike said:


> C60 299 signal squadron edition
> 
> it was cheap for an automatic on bracelet, but a bit goofy looking. didn't last long enough for me to think twice
> [/IMG]https://media.christopherward.co.uk/media/catalog/product/cache/1/thumbnail/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/4/5/45_n60-army-299-sks_fr.jpg[/IMG]


Kinda cool: CW meets Vostok.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

Still really enjoying this piece.

Great watch. A tad heavy. 40mm works great on my 6.5" wrist. (IMO in person.)

I've come to love the bezel action. Butter meets click. Back play tolerance could be a hair less.

My crown's winding action has become slightly less buttery, with spots of slight hesitation. Or maybe I'm imagining things.

It's cool when the hour and minute hand synch up to form a spear.

The ghost flag at 12 makes it easier to snap shots of the watch, with more acceptable hand positions 

It's fun to not only have the microadjust-mechanism bracelet to play with when bored, but now also you can play with removing and reinstalling the bracelet at one set of lugs 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



ck2k01 said:


> Still really enjoying this piece.
> 
> Great watch. A tad heavy. 40mm works great on my 6.5" wrist. (IMO in person.)
> 
> ...


Does your bezel actually have back play, or is it forward play? Mine has a hint of forward play (half a click's worth, at most), but once it clicks, I can't push it backwards past the click position. I'd attribute the forward play to the lower turning resistance. My Mk2 has a similar amount of play, but that one actually has radial play (bezel can move very slightly up/down/left/right). My Mk3 has no radial play at all. Feels almost like it's on bearings.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



MX793 said:


> Does your bezel actually have back play, or is it forward play? Mine has a hint of forward play (half a click's worth, at most), but once it clicks, I can't push it backwards past the click position. I'd attribute the forward play to the lower turning resistance. My Mk2 has a similar amount of play, but that one actually has radial play (bezel can move very slightly up/down/left/right). My Mk3 has no radial play at all. Feels almost like it's on bearings.


It's definitely back play on mine, with a little downward play. No real forward play.

I may have a crown/stem issue too, so I may have just had slightly bad luck with some QC stuff.

But not too worried given their warranty program.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

CW MKIII Elite 1000 -- Awesome watch. & on this one the bezel could stand to be slightly firmer to turn. Just slightly too easy for me, but very clicky, and does hold position fairly well -- I love the watch! Lume is excellent!!!! Fit & finish tip top!


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Haven't picked up a MK3 yet. Waiting & hoping to see if some more interesting 40mm variations start trickling out.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Shhhhh, we've just stumbled across the illusive Amazonian TreeFrog ;-)


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Love this thing:


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## crakkajakka15 (Jul 13, 2009)

I'll add mine here also. 316 limited edition #116


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi! I’m considering a new CW 40mm and I was wondering how the lume is?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Mikefable said:


> Hi! I'm considering a new CW 40mm and I was wondering how the lume is?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd rate it as "decent". It's not the brightest, but it's functional and lasts a decent amount of time. Mine is still readable with dark adjusted eyes after 7 hours.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

I recently joined the CW Trident club thanks to their summer sale. Not only did I pick up this bronze, but I was impressed enough that I bought a COSC chronometer that I'm still waiting for. I had been looking for a white dialed diver and the Trident seemed like a great choice. I'll post pics when I get it.

I have to say I'm really impressed by the quality of CW.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: * &quot;Official&quot; Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

I'm content with my midsize bronze mod and midsize white dial trident c60.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi! Is winding in a mk3 the same as a miyota? Unscrew then clockwise? Just got mine and I don’t want to damage! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

My mk3 is off to CW for repair. The crown action started to (I think) drag the rotor. So I guess bad luck to have fallen within the movement defect rate. 

CW has been decent thus far with the warranty claim. 

Their email reply rate is a tad slow (one to a few days). So this is satisfactory but not impressive. 

They organized the no-cost return shipping with home pick up (with DHL). That they did a good job on. 

I’ll keep the thread posted about how it goes so that folks know what to expect if they need to utilize their 60/60. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> My mk3 is off to CW for repair. The crown action started to (I think) drag the rotor. So I guess bad luck to have fallen within the movement defect rate.
> 
> CW has been decent thus far with the warranty claim.
> 
> ...


Bummer buddy.

Hopefully they sort it out quick for you so you can get back to enjoying it.

I've never heard anything poor about their service.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



boatswain said:


> Bummer buddy.
> 
> Hopefully they sort it out quick for you so you can get back to enjoying it.
> 
> I've never heard anything poor about their service.


Thanks, boatswain.

I'd be more bummed if I didn't own too many watches 

I suppose it's one among many WIS indicators. "Oh, this will be away getting repaired for a while? Great, that's one less watch to have compete for wrist time so that I can get back to some old friends that I haven't worn in a while."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^^ So what size did you end up getting?


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^^ So what size did you end up getting?


I went with the 40 instead of the 42 bc I found one gently used for a price I couldn't pass. You were so right about them! Beautiful watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

Mikefable said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks so good on a green fabric strap. i got the red bezel/black dial one. unfortunately that eliminates green from the strap rotation as it evokes feelings of christmas!


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

Scofield8 said:


> looks so good on a green fabric strap. i got the red bezel/black dial one. unfortunately that eliminates green from the strap rotation as it evokes feelings of christmas!


Thank you! I've actually said the same thing about my red dialed watch with a green strap lol. Felt like old Saint Nick walking around lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

Mikefable said:


> Thank you! I've actually said the same thing about my red dialed watch with a green strap lol. Felt like old Saint Nick walking around lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


at least i know what strap i'm wearing once december rolls around!


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

Little Nola weekend for the CW










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achalsey (Aug 23, 2018)

Hey guys. New here and can't post threads yet to inquire about a WTB.

I love the mk 2 white face and really bummed that they switch up the model so often.

Are the white faced versions at all harder to find for sale? I've seen some people label their sales as 'rare,' but can't tell if that's just a marketing technique.


----------



## achalsey (Aug 23, 2018)

Hey guys. New here and can't post threads yet to inquire about a WTB.

I love the mk 2 white face and really bummed that they switch up the model so often.

Are the white faced versions at all harder to find for sale? I've seen some people label their sales as 'rare,' but can't tell if that's just a marketing technique.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

achalsey said:


> Hey guys. New here and can't post threads yet to inquire about a WTB.
> I love the mk 2 white face and really bummed that they switch up the model so often.
> Are the white faced versions at all harder to find for sale? I've seen some people label their sales as 'rare,' but can't tell if that's just a marketing technique.


There's at least 2 currently for sale here.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

I get the sense that the white dials were less common than other colors. They did recently introduce a white dial version of the Mk3, though only in 42mm. 

Keep your eyes on the CW "Clearance" section. Seems like several white-dial MK2s have shown up there recently at fire-sale prices (30-50% off) as CW try to clear out old stock or "nearly new" display pieces. Check regularly (like multiple times per day) and if you see something, jump on it. They go quick.


----------



## achalsey (Aug 23, 2018)

Okay, thanks. I keep checking the official site.

^^ The two for sale that I've seen here are close, but not exact. I'm looking for a regular 38mm with the old logo at 12. I think the ones for sale at the moment are a GMT version and a 43mm. Both are almost right, but the 43 mm is way too big, and I really don't care for the oversized orange GMT hand on that version.

The search continues. Thanks for the info though. I am totally smitten with it, just need to wait for the right one to pop up.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

If you're looking for an old logo, you're unlikely to find it even on CW's clearance page. I think they offloaded all of those a couple of years ago after they switched to the current logo. All the ones I've seen on CW's clearance page this year have been new logo.


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

achalsey said:


> Hey guys. New here and can't post threads yet to inquire about a WTB.
> 
> I love the mk 2 white face and really bummed that they switch up the model so often.
> 
> Are the white faced versions at all harder to find for sale? I've seen some people label their sales as 'rare,' but can't tell if that's just a marketing technique.


43mm COSC white dial available via the 50% off sale
https://www.christopherward.com/events/summer-sale/nearly-new-50

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdullah8001 (Jan 29, 2019)

Nice watch!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Still waiting on a blue 40mm to be released...


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Still waiting on a blue 40mm to be released...


I don't understand why they didn't release a blue and red/black version just as they did with the 38mm/43mm models? Surely they knew the 40mm would be popular too? It's such a good size to fit a wide variety of wrists.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

It seems like a no brainer to me too, but my understanding is they wanted to gauge how the black 40mm sales did before committing to other colors since it was brand new size for them. They already had a reasonable idea with the 38 and 42 since they had already sold those sizes in the various other colors for a while.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Just a little interim update about the warranty process (for an issue with the crown seeming to drag the rotor). 

DHL got the watch back to CW from NJ, USA, within about 3 days. Again, this was paid for by CW and included convenient home pick up. Took about a week or so for this to occur after my initial email. 

They advised by email today that they received the watch and that it should be booked into their repair workshop within 3-5 days, about which I should receive notice. 

As for the 40mm color ways discussion, I concur that it’s a winner of a size, and it would have been great to see full commitment to it out if the gate. 

However, with 40mm seemingly proving so popular, I could see their 38mm size going the way of the dinosaur, which would be a bummer for very small sized wrist guys. While 38/40/42 are perhaps too close to be sustainable, I do think it’s a nice touch to offer all three. Maybe they could offer 37/40/43 or 44 in the future?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zircular (Jan 21, 2012)

ck2k01 said:


> Just a little interim update about the warranty process (for an issue with the crown seeming to drag the rotor).
> 
> DHL got the watch back to CW from NJ, USA, within about 3 days. Again, this was paid for by CW and included convenient home pick up. Took about a week or so for this to occur after my initial email.
> 
> They advised by email today that they received the watch and that it should be booked into their repair workshop within 3-5 days, about which I should receive notice.


My Trident Pro is away for warranty work at the moment. (Something went wrong with the winding mechanism I think...power reserve went into the toilet without manual winding.) They confirmed receipt on June 19th, informed me that it had been inspected and would be repaired under warranty on June 21, and that it would be 6-8 weeks. I'm just about at 6 weeks since then so hopefully it doesn't go past 8. More importantly, I really hope this watch doesn't become my problem child. I had been wearing it happily 7 days/week since getting it about 14 months prior. There isn't much out there that I'd rather own which wouldn't cost far, far more.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

zircular said:


> My Trident Pro is away for warranty work at the moment. (Something went wrong with the winding mechanism I think...power reserve went into the toilet without manual winding.) They confirmed receipt on June 19th, informed me that it had been inspected and would be repaired under warranty on June 21, and that it would be 6-8 weeks. I'm just about at 6 weeks since then so hopefully it doesn't go past 8. More importantly, I really hope this watch doesn't become my problem child. I had been wearing it happily 7 days/week since getting it about 14 months prior. There isn't much out there that I'd rather own which wouldn't cost far, far more.


i had similar issue with a trident gmt some years ago, but they told me manual winding is recommended and required to maintain power reserve


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

ck2k01 said:


> Just a little interim update about the warranty process (for an issue with the crown seeming to drag the rotor).
> 
> DHL got the watch back to CW from NJ, USA, within about 3 days. Again, this was paid for by CW and included convenient home pick up. Took about a week or so for this to occur after my initial email.
> 
> ...


i just requested a home pick up for a return, we'll see how it goes. i was promised the voucher can be applied as adjustment after my order (i placed the order about 6 hours too late).  30 days and about 6 emails later they still havent refunded me the voucher, so i'm just returning the entire watch on principal. guess it frees me up to be less guilty about buying monta!


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

achalsey said:


> Hey guys. New here and can't post threads yet to inquire about a WTB.
> 
> I love the mk 2 white face and really bummed that they switch up the model so often.
> 
> Are the white faced versions at all harder to find for sale? I've seen some people label their sales as 'rare,' but can't tell if that's just a marketing technique.


I can recommend the white dial, I bought mine five years ago and have no regrets, here it is... :-!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Unfortunately these type of customer service complaints seem to be becoming more and more common. I really hope that some of the investment $$ they'll be receiving goes to improve their CS and watch service department instead of just more growth and US marketing as described in the article below.

https://www.watchpro.com/breaking-n...cx_tXDiNwtwyhdJi1vHmZcLQqAUtg6BWfHx7lVF85U8ZA

Good for them though. Reading that article I was a bit surprised at how many watches they sell annually.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

That such a large part of their sales, and such sales growth, is coming from North America with basically no marketing in that region is impressive.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Update number 3 about warranty:

Two days after receipt by CW they emailed me a message that included the following:

“Your watch has come back from inspection from our Technicians and will be repaired free of charge under your warranty.

Our current repair schedule is 6-8 weeks.”

So I probably won’t have much more to report for a month or two. 

So thus far it’s been two weeks and two days between initial complaint, return shipping, notice of receipt, and notice of inspection results and referral to their watchmakers for a 6-8 week repair window. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^^ Which seems pretty darn good considering the recent spat of negative service comments. I think they're getting things sorted. They kind of have to don't they.


----------



## zircular (Jan 21, 2012)

taike said:


> i had similar issue with a trident gmt some years ago, but they told me manual winding is recommended and required to maintain power reserve


I think that _can_ be true for specific people (less active) and specific movements (less efficient). But that hasn't been my personal experience with a variety of automatic watches, including the C60 (while it was working properly). That said, I've heard that and I was afraid I might get the same line from them. So I did some simple troubleshooting. For starters, the watch functioned flawlessly without hand-winding for the first year I owned it. Dead reliable, and on the rare occasion that I did take it off the wrist for more than a day it would keep running well past the 36 hour mark. The first signs of trouble were stoppages overnight every 1-2 weeks even with full-time daily wear. So I pointed that out when I contacted CW. I also performed some simple tests, partially for their info and partially to verify that it was worth sending it in to begin with:

1) I let the watch run down completely and then started a normal work day with it. I'm a committed desk-diver so lack of activity is a valid concern. I gave it a couple of turns to get it started and let it go until bedtime. At the end of the day I set it down and let it run until it stopped. It didn't make it through the night, and I never get my 8 hours.

2) I did the same test with a couple other automatics: an Orient, a Vostok, and maybe another (I can't remember). The Orient has a PR indicator which was pegged at 40 hours at the end of a similar workday. The Vostok ran for ~36 hours after its day, which is very near its specified power reserve. I concluded that it wasn't just me, and I also described this to CW.

3) Starting with a fully depleted Trident again, this time I manually wound it fully (I forget how many winds...enough to begin to feel drag) and left it to run down. It went darned near 40 hours after that test, indicating that everything from the mainspring down the line were just fine. It had just lost winding efficiency. I guess this part wasn't strictly necessary but I mentioned it to CW in case it was useful.

So I'm reasonably confident that there was something wrong with mine. If I'm honest, the hand-winding on this watch has never felt right to me anyway. Super gritty, but possibly unrelated. I know there were some winding (clutch?) issues with earlier Selitta SW200 movements that had supposedly been fixed in the SW200-1. But I've also heard grumbling that it hasn't really been fixed, or at least not completely. IDK. I'm just going to wait and see.


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

zircular said:


> I think that _can_ be true for specific people (less active) and specific movements (less efficient). But that hasn't been my personal experience with a variety of automatic watches, including the C60 (while it was working properly). That said, I've heard that and I was afraid I might get the same line from them. So I did some simple troubleshooting. For starters, the watch functioned flawlessly without hand-winding for the first year I owned it. Dead reliable, and on the rare occasion that I did take it off the wrist for more than a day it would keep running well past the 36 hour mark. The first signs of trouble were stoppages overnight every 1-2 weeks even with full-time daily wear. So I pointed that out when I contacted CW. I also performed some simple tests, partially for their info and partially to verify that it was worth sending it in to begin with:
> 
> 1) I let the watch run down completely and then started a normal work day with it. I'm a committed desk-diver so lack of activity is a valid concern. I gave it a couple of turns to get it started and let it go until bedtime. At the end of the day I set it down and let it run until it stopped. It didn't make it through the night, and I never get my 8 hours.
> 
> ...


the eta 2824-2 the sellita is based on was known to have a weak point in manual winding.
sellita, supposedly, reinforced the system, although anyone can see when compared to a manual winding movement, 
which themselves have a typically long power reserve to avoid daily winding, 
that no automatic movement is meant for constant hand-winding. 
also, a screw-in crown will be worn in no-time, as will the threaded tube in the case.

when not worn for say 8, 9, even 10 hours at night, all an auto has to do the next day is to compensate for those hours, 
not gain the 38/ 42/ + power reserve from 0,
so, regardless of how little one moves, any modern movement can do that unless it has a problem or,
which I think is probably your case, it needs a revision. 
many brands, particularly those you see using eta, sellita, even other movements a bit randomly either across collection or even in the same model, are likely buying whatever movements they can find,
some of which may have been sitting for way longer than they should or worse, 
and the claim from most brands they have each watch regulated/ tested / etc is simply not true for most.

every single sellita I've come in contact with developed the issue you describe early,
watch starts loosing time due to inefficient winding, eventually starts stopping on the wrist, when manually wound keeps excellent time, 
on some cases, all it took was a simple revision,
hope it's the case with yours too, 
but I'd recommend keeping it in the box until the problem's addressed,
constant manual winding I'd never do on an auto with a screw down crown.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## zircular (Jan 21, 2012)

I just received an invoice indicating that my Trident Pro has been repaired. No shipping notification yet but I imagine that'll come early this week. That puts repair time at 7 weeks...right within their estimate. Hopefully all's well when it returns! Invoice is pretty generic...S&R watch head, 137.50 GPB (paid by warranty).


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



zircular said:


> I just received an invoice indicating that my Trident Pro has been repaired. No shipping notification yet but I imagine that'll come early this week. That puts repair time at 7 weeks...right within their estimate. Hopefully all's well when it returns! Invoice is pretty generic...S&R watch head, 137.50 GPB (paid by warranty).


Warranty update #4:

I received the same warranty invoice today, 8/16, exactly one month after I first emailed CW with a warranty claim (on 7/16).

Not too shabby 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geology Rocks (Feb 22, 2015)

I really like the C60 in black and red. How many watches are being affected by the issue mentioned above? if it is a movement issue I would assume every single one?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



Geology Rocks said:


> I really like the C60 in black and red. How many watches are being affected by the issue mentioned above? if it is a movement issue I would assume every single one?


Nah. Any batch of movements is going to have a significant minority (that is, very small percent) defect rate. Hence a warranty period.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



ck2k01 said:


> Nah. Any batch of movements is going to have a significant minority (that is, very small percent) defect rate. Hence a warranty period.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. There's nothing fundamentally flawed in the engineering, since it's based on the ETA movement. Sometimes a part fails, or was installed slightly incorrectly. It happens. It sounds like the one above might have been bad from the factory (the winding always seemed off), and that defect finally affected the performance a year later.

It does, however, serve as a reminder that when you buy a watch gray market to save money, you take on the servicing risk yourself.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I've concluded that when the next discount comes out I am going to order a 40mm black and a 42mm blue and see which size/color I like the best and keep one of them. If I LOVE the blue, but not the size I'll likely send both back and wait on blue in 40mm. My hang up with the blue in either size is the black date window. I'd be more open to it were it white, but maybe I'll like it more in person. Granted the black/black would be more livable for sure.


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I've concluded that when the next discount comes out I am going to order a 40mm black and a 42mm blue and see which size/color I like the best and keep one of them. If I LOVE the blue, but not the size I'll likely send both back and wait on blue in 40mm. My hang up with the blue in either size is the black date window. I'd be more open to it were it white, but maybe I'll like it more in person. Granted the black/black would be more livable for sure.


Will look forward to your thoughts on this, same boat...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

italy7 said:


> Will look forward to your thoughts on this, same boat...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Having owned three 38mm Trident Pros previously (and starting this thread), I am looking forward to comparing to the old version and smaller size. I will definitely post a review when the time comes.


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Having owned three 38mm Trident Pros previously (and starting this thread), I am looking forward to comparing to the old version and smaller size. I will definitely post a review when the time comes.


Thanks that will be most appreciated coming from myself who struggled on deciding 42 vs 38 back in the day on 6.75 wrist... went with the 42 then... the 40 seems right!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## zircular (Jan 21, 2012)

i couldn't photograph it properly today to save my life, but it's back from service. I did miss it.









After a dry streak since originally buying my Trident Pro, I only bought three more watches as a direct result of its absence. I think we can all agree that they should have been covered under warranty. :-!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Cheers Yankee ;-)

What strap is that _your_ Bronze? Looks super!

RD


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

The black date window is why I haven't bought the blue C65. I know it's a small nit-picky detail, but I also know that it would annoy me to no end.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Toonces said:


> The black date window is why I haven't bought the blue C65. I know it's a small nit-picky detail, but I also know that it would annoy me to no end.


The black date wheel blends in nicely on the blue dial. It wouldn't look very good if it had a white date wheel. To each their own I guess....


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> The black date wheel blends in nicely on the blue dial. It wouldn't look very good if it had a white date wheel. To each their own I guess....


Agree. The dial on the C60 is a pretty dark blue. Looks almost black in many lights. The black date wheel blends in pretty nicely. Would a color matched blue be nicer? Probably. But I think black looks a lot better than white would have. The white would have stuck out very prominently against the dark blue dial, whereas the black doesn't jump out at you as much. I'd compare it to having a watch with a light silver dial and white date wheel. It's not a perfect match, but a light date wheel on a light dial doesn't stick out as much as a black date wheel would.

My personal preference is that dark dials be paired with dark date wheels (color matched or black) and light or bright dials be paired with light date wheels (color matched or white).


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

The consensus does seem to be that black on blue dial blends very nicely in person. I am hoping to see it and judge in person.


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

I had the new c60 in black that I ordered when it launched. Nice watch in every respect except the high gloss black just didn’t do it for me. A bit too glitzy for my conservative nature so I ended up selling it though I still think this watch is one of the best values available. Maybe I would like the blue version better so I’m considering ordering another one when the next sale comes around.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> The black date wheel blends in nicely on the blue dial. It wouldn't look very good if it had a white date wheel. To each their own I guess....


That's great feedback. I'll give the c65 another hard look when I'm in the market for a watch like that again. Thanks!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

Final warranty update (#5):

I received my Mk3 back from CW today, 8/21, after initially contacting them about a movement issue on 7/16.

So a little over a month from start to finish.

The crown-movement issue (the crown had been "dragging the rotor along with" while winding) seems to have been repaired.

So all's well that ends well 

No complaints from me re: the CW warranty.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow, that's pretty damn quick considering your location and theirs. Good to hear you had a positive experience. It looks great on you.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Wow, that's pretty damn quick considering your location and theirs. Good to hear you had a positive experience. It looks great on you.


Indeed.

And thanks 

It really is a great contemporarily styled diver. To that end, I like that, while it has the modern flashy elements (ceramic bezel, inky dial), it overall retains a sporty aesthetic, so I don't have a "I need to baby this" feeling like I did with, say, the Monta OK2.

Here's to hoping that they release more color ways in 40mm soon for those who want them.

And while I know they won't do it for a while, if ever, here's also to hoping that they switch the twin flags at 12 to an applied polished logo for a future update. (Dear CW: consider it a compromise for your insistence on branding at the 9 to distinguish yourself.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Indeed.
> 
> And thanks
> 
> ...


Congrats on getting it back safe and sound. Always a good feeling.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Congrats on getting it back safe and sound. Always a good feeling.


Thanks man! It definitely is.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I have it on good authority that additional colors in 40mm will available soon (few weeks).


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I have it on good authority that additional colors in 40mm will available soon (few weeks).












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

^ hopefully with a discount code 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## crakkajakka15 (Jul 13, 2009)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I have it on good authority that additional colors in 40mm will available soon (few weeks).


I'm excited to see what they come out with also


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Blue in 40mm is a given based on what I was told. Can't speak to anything else, but a GMT in 40mm of any color would sell well I think.


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



Rice and Gravy said:


> Blue in 40mm is a given based on what I was told. Can't speak to anything else, but a GMT in 40mm of any color would sell well I think.


Problem is I have at least 4 blue dials Haha! I don't know....

5 blues...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

Mk2, on recently re-cape coded and -scotch brighted OEM bracelet.

IMO, it still holds up to the Mk3 in its own ways.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Come on Christopher Ward more 40mm options! I like the new 42mm Ombre just a bit big... looking for that just right size.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

From C65 thread. New C60, C65, and other model releases.

Some cool new designs.



Rice and Gravy said:


> Lots of new releases from Christopher Ward the past 2 days, most based on the C65 case.
> 
> https://www.christopherward.com/watches/new-releases
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

125CW19 is the code for 125 off $625 or more

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zaskoo (Jun 26, 2018)

Just tried...









Sent using my telepathic superpowers!


----------



## zaskoo (Jun 26, 2018)

But this one works... 100cw19









Sent using my telepathic superpowers!


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

125cw19 is US site...100cw19 UK

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Man Ck2k01, that blue Mk1 Chris Ward is the bomb diggity. Absolutely stunning!

If I could go back in time, I sure wish I had picked one up.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



Toonces said:


> Man Ck2k01, that blue Mk1 Chris Ward is the bomb diggity. Absolutely stunning!
> 
> If I could go back in time, I sure wish I had picked one up.


Thanks, amigo 

It was my first ever grail watch back when they were always recommended in "best affordable" listings. A 90s Bond Seamaster was way beyond my reach back then and this seemed like the perfect blue wave dial alternative.

I lusted after it-actually the first ever version of the navy Trident Pro, the forum edition Mk1 I think it was, before I realized 42mm was generally too big for me-for maybe two to three years while I was still a broke graduate student (any iteration still seemed a bit beyond my pay grade back then).

When I was eventually able to comfortably afford one, I settled on the Mk2 with the ceramic insert and the first of the second generation logos (the Mk2 is a bit confusing as there were a few different iterations of it). I snagged a preowned one for a steal ($500) off the bay after looking seriously for maybe a month.

It remains one of my most prized watches-a bit of a testament to when I converted into a true WIS after just dabbling here and there for maybe five to seven years 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

I have two of that version, a white dial and black dial. I was a brand new WIS when I got the white dial...didn't really want the white but it was all that was available and Chris Ward was the hotness at the time. Eventually I got a black dial used. So now I have the pair, and I love them, but doggone I wish I had just held out a bit longer for the blue. 

If C. Ward still made that watch, in that exact configuration, new I'd probably already own one. Alas, at this point in time, I don't see me going used and buying one. The one that got away.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

My two Tridents.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

My 2....again ;-)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> My 2....again ;-)


Nice RD

Tell me about that new strap on the trident mk3. What are those like? They look pretty neat.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

boatswain said:


> Nice RD
> 
> Tell me about that new strap on the trident mk3. What are those like? They look pretty neat.


Hey thank you & of course: The straps are well made and are of an interesting make-up with rubber underneath and a cordura laminate on top. Comfort wise they are tricky. They certainly are not pliable upon receipt. It took be a few days to develop a curve or "wrap" around the wrist. I rolled them up tight & rubber banded them and stuck them under my grill cover outside in the Florida heat to try and establish a nice fit. It basically worked. Now when not in use. (I have 2 straps) I keep them rolled and rubber banded. A lot of trouble to make a great looking strap feel good and fit properly. They seem to be getting more comfortable with each wear.

Rumor has there will be a bracelet, hopefully by years end. I'm really looking forward to that . I really really like the watch.

RD


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

There is a CW get together today in London, hoping for more details/timing on new colors of the 40mm and 40mm GMT.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Are you filing this report from Gatwick? Let’s us know how the meet-up goes & check on that bracelet for the Trident Elite would you please. 

Thanks


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I was not there but listened on YouTube but joined late. Don't know if either of the above were addressed.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> Hey thank you & of course: The straps are well made and are of an interesting make-up with rubber underneath and a cordura laminate on top. Comfort wise they are tricky. They certainly are not pliable upon receipt. It took be a few days to develop a curve or "wrap" around the wrist. I rolled them up tight & rubber banded them and stuck them under my grill cover outside in the Florida heat to try and establish a nice fit. It basically worked. Now when not in use. (I have 2 straps) I keep them rolled and rubber banded. A lot of trouble to make a great looking strap feel good and fit properly. They seem to be getting more comfortable with each wear.
> 
> Rumor has there will be a bracelet, hopefully by years end. I'm really looking forward to that . I really really like the watch.
> 
> RD


Thanks for the reply!

Good to know as I was curious if they would make a good aftermarket strap.


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

According to the CW forum, the company stated that the 40mm Black Trident was the best seller of the new lineup. Thus, it's getting expanded this fall with blue and GMT variants. This is awesome news for us waiting it out. I love my 38mm blue Trident Mk2 but I wish it were bigger. From here on out the 40mm is just going to begin outselling the 38mm, and I suspect the latter will eventually be discontinued.


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

I returned my trident no problem after trying to get their attention for over a month....but they shorted me on the refund by $55. Extremely shady...


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Scofield8 said:


> I returned my trident no problem after trying to get their attention for over a month....but they shorted me on the refund by $55. Extremely shady...


Was the $55 for customs/duties?


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

MX793 said:


> Was the $55 for customs/duties?


nope lol


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

Devarika Woulf said:


> According to the CW forum, the company stated that the 40mm Black Trident was the best seller of the new lineup. Thus, it's getting expanded this fall with blue and GMT variants. This is awesome news for us waiting it out. I love my 38mm blue Trident Mk2 but I wish it were bigger. From here on out the 40mm is just going to begin outselling the 38mm, and I suspect the latter will eventually be discontinued.


I hope they don't. I really like my mark 3 c60 in 38mm. Even though I have average 7 inch wrists I really hate watches with long lug to lug lengths

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

The 40mm Trident Pro 600 is available in blue finally. Pre-order for mid-September, which presumably means in the next week or so.

https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c60-trident-pro-600-mk3-18


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> The 40mm Trident Pro 600 is available in blue finally. Pre-order for mid-September, which presumably means in the next week or so.
> 
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c60-trident-pro-600-mk3-18


Cool. Glad they're doing this. Seemed like a no brainer.

Somewhat interesting that they're not doing the red in 40mm, at least not yet.

It's seemed to me that the red bezel fad has been generally dying down over the past few years, so I wonder how long red will survive among the Trident line.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Maybe they will at a later date. I am a big fan of that color combo.


I had preordered the blue C65 Dartmouth COSC, but am considering canceling that order and getting this blue 40mm instead.


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks for postin this just reaffirmed me to order the black one which I just did. In 40 mm of course

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I had preordered the blue C65 Dartmouth COSC, but am considering canceling that order and getting this blue 40mm instead.


Wow. Hard choice. I love both but I think the Trident is more versatile so that'd be my pick. The Mk3 is now just perfect at 40mm. :-!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Devarika Woulf said:


> Wow. Hard choice. I love both but I think the Trident is more versatile so that'd be my pick. The Mk3 is now just perfect at 40mm. :-!


I emailed them last night to change my order to the 40mm Blue C60. If I don't hear from them today I'll call tomorrow morning.

I did a lot of spec comparison and looking at side by side of the photos of both models last night. Ultimately I decided I prefer the case shape and design, larger ceramic bezel, less busy face/bezel and smaller lug width of the C60. I also like having a date, and it didn't hurt that the Dartmouth looks very, very similar to my SMP 2254.50. I'm hoping these start being sent out fairly soon.

Looks like I am back in the C60 Trident Pro club.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I emailed them last night to change my order to the 40mm Blue C60. If I don't hear from them today I'll call tomorrow morning.
> 
> I did a lot of spec comparison and looking at side by side of the photos of both models last night. Ultimately I decided I prefer the case shape and design, larger ceramic bezel, less busy face/bezel and smaller lug width of the C60. I also like having a date, and it didn't hurt that the Dartmouth looks very, very similar to my SMP 2254.50. I'm hoping these start being sent out fairly soon.
> 
> Looks like I am back in the C60 Trident Pro club.


IME and from what I hear from others, it takes their CS at least 3 business days to respond to emails.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah, they are developing a not so good reputation for that. Hopefully they sink some of their new investment capital into CS. Surprisingly, I got a response about an hour ago and my Dartmouth order will be cancelled. Placing my new order for the blue 40mm shortly.


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

Does it say anything abt actual delivery?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

When they’ll be ready?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

update: they refunded me $30 of the $55 i didn't have, the rest is lost to foreign exchange rate from when i bought it/returned it. that's the danger of buying in GBP: can save money, but if you return it you risk losing some money


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Today's the day! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Day for what? I just asked Katie when they expect these to be sent, will post here when I get a response.


----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

I purchased the 42mm blue GMT on the 2nd September and I was told it would ship that week. As originally said pre order for early September 
It didn’t So I emailed Katie again and she told me there was a delay and it would ship last week. It didn’t.
I have emailed again and Katie said she will get back to me today 
Not too bothered but just think it’s a bit disappointing that they have told me a time it would ship twice and it hasn’t.

Anyway hopefully soon, the watch looks incredible 

Cheers


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Day for what? I just asked Katie when they expect these to be sent, will post here when I get a response.


Delivered while I was home that never happens! Wears like a sweetie in 40mm to me on my 6.75 wrist.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Congratulations. Looks great.

Katie confirmed September for blue 40mm dispatch, not much beyond that.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

I keep pestering Katie for a White face, orange GMT hand, black bezel, C60 GMT. Maybe if a few more ask.............. They have all the components on hand too!


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

It would be interesting to see the all red edition they had in the past (bright red for bezel and dial)... And not under their Limited edition lable (they used it too much IMHO)

Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Katie’s great!

These new Trident C60’s are beautiful and very well done. Only shortfall is bezel could have a little more resistance when rotating


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> These new Trident C60's are beautiful and very well done. Only shortfall is bezel could have a little more resistance when rotating


That's a known flaw. CW claimed these new Tridents had the best bezel-action short of Rolex, but many people are claiming it's too loose. People were contacting them and were told it was within specification. I know my Mk 2 bezel is very tight feeling so that sucks.


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

ChrisWMT said:


> I keep pestering Katie for a White face, orange GMT hand, black bezel, C60 GMT. Maybe if a few more ask.............. They have all the components on hand too!


i've been dying for that in 38mm since mk3 was announced...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Devarika Woulf said:


> That's a known flaw. CW claimed these new Tridents had the best bezel-action short of Rolex, but many people are claiming it's too loose. People were contacting them and were told it was within specification. I know my Mk 2 bezel is very tight feeling so that sucks.


The bezel action on my Bronze Trident is perfect. Nice & firm and in keeping with the feel, look of the bronze.

If it's a confirmed flaw well that is a shame, especially for the money I spent. I went with the Trident Elite 1000. Still love the watch, but the bezel action is very soft. This is a Christopher Ward shortfall. They dragged their feet on lume quality for many years. I don't know why they can't fulfill the basic operational needs of a contemporary dive watch for the enthusiasts (coz they ain't for divers). There's a detachment somewhere, as they seem to cater to 1st time buyers that shop in jewelry stores. Though there ads boast the usual diving mumbo jumbo


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Sporting the vintage black today...


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

I love the bezel action on my V3. No back play, no radial play, hint of forward play, and super smooth. Feels like it's on bearings. You hear the clicks more than you feel them. Easy to turn with just your finger tips, but not so easy that it accidentally turn if you brush up against something or sliding a sleeve cuff on or off over the watch. I would not call it loose, bit I wouldn't call it stiff, either.

My mk2 is much harder to turn, very hard to turn if your hands are wet or slippery. I often have to grip it with the side of my finger rather than the pad. It's stiff enough that it discourages fiddling/fidgeting with it because you'll get a blister. It also has a bit of radial play (very small, totally acceptable, but the V3 has none that I can feel).


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

This new mk3 c60 bracelet is another doozy to size. Using basic cheap watch tools I've gotten like half the pin out and then won't budge. Thinking of holding it in front of heater for a few minutes to help loosen. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

italy7 said:


> This new mk3 c60 bracelet is another doozy to size. Using basic cheap watch tools I've gotten like half the pin out and then won't budge. Thinking of holding it in front of heater for a few minutes to help loosen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Grab the pin with a pair of pliers and give it a yank. This bracelet is a breeze to size.


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

ChrisWMT said:


> Grab the pin with a pair of pliers and give it a yank. This bracelet is a breeze to size.


That's exactly what I did to no avail... trying not to bend the pin but man I gave it a good pull.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

Eh. CW bracelets are hard as heck to resize so I bring 'em to my local watch shop. One time sizing for $10 or so; hassle-free.


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



Devarika Woulf said:


> Eh. CW bracelets are hard as heck to resize so I bring 'em to my local watch shop. One time sizing for $10 or so; hassle-free.


Agreed. Took my last one on a mk1 to shop. He said you're not gonna wanna change this out lol. Nothing can be easy Haha don't wanna bend the pin will try later...

Alright it's all set now. Some user error. I didn't realize the push pin tool could push the bracelet pin further out allowing easy removal  The tool I used initially was one you lay the bracelet across and rotate the handle that has an attached pusher. This did not allow enough of the pin to exit to grab with pliers.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Blue 40mm Trident Pro MK3s are now in stock and I just got my shipping notification. 


Expected arrival Monday 9/23


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Awesome!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

40mm Trident Pro Mk3 GMTs now available in blue and black. Expected to ship early October.


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Good news all around today 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Like most of us, I rarely get comments on the watches I wear. By and large, people don't care what watch I'm wearing.

An exception to this for me seems to be the CW Trident in bronze. I just picked this up in July and have received more questions and compliments about this watch than probably any other I've owned. Even both of my daughters, in their early 20s, who never comment on my watches have commented and complimented this one.

Then yesterday I got a bit of a chuckle. I was dealing with a guy at a car dealership. I noticed his blingy watch and then I noticed that he kept looking at mine, trying to get a good look. Then he asked me if it's a Rolex. I told him what it was, and he kept looking at it and said something about Rolex coming out with newer models on rubber straps (mine has been on a Barton Elite Silicone since I bought it).

Then I turned my attention back to his watch and asked him what it was (thought it was a Rolex but also thought it might be an homage because the bezel was yellow gold). Turns out it was a Rolex Yachtmaster (picture borrowed from Chrono24).

I think he was convinced that I had a Yachtmaster II. I hadn't perviously noticed the similarity in the bezel design between the two. I never thought of this watch as an homage, but I'm sure Rolex fans do. Of course, Rolex wouldn't come out with a bronze watch, but even though the patina has started, perhaps he thought it was rose gold. Even after I told him what it was he kept glancing at it.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Well of course! The Trident looks so much nicer. :-! Good story


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

A couple other strap options, if one is keeping it sea ready vs leather


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Crossing my fingers that my blue 40mm Mk3 arrives today. 

It was supposed to be here yesterday, but was held up in customs. CW mistakenly included the full price invoice with my order, so DHL wanted an additional $112 in customs fees based on the $905 cost. I was able to get an updated invoice to show that I paid $780 and provide it to DHL, so hopefully it's released today with no fees due and delivered later.


----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

This arrived yesterday


----------



## joep2k (Feb 10, 2016)

Are there any mk3 diver pro bluet vs black shots. It's the marking on blue automatic red or orange?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

99% sure it's red on both, and I'll confirm hopefully later today when I get mine. But the text on the GMTs is orange to match the GMT hand.


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

I have been looking for a diver for about 3 months now. Started with Zelos, Deep Blue, then NTH & Nodus and now I have landed on a Christopher Ward. I am trying to decide between 40mm or 42mm. My wrist is about 7.5". Anyone with a similar wrist size have any input based on how these watches wear?

Obviously I want this beautiful piece now, but am willing to wait if there are promo codes coming out. Does anyone have any idea then next time they may come out? I have already signed up for the email.


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

I have been looking for a diver for about 3 months now. Started with Zelos, Deep Blue, then NTH & Nodus and now I have landed on a Christopher Ward. I am trying to decide between 40mm or 42mm. My wrist is about 7.5". Anyone with a similar wrist size have any input based on how these watches wear?

Obviously I want this beautiful piece now, but am willing to wait if there are promo codes coming out. Does anyone have any idea then next time they may come out? I have already signed up for the email.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

alznc said:


> I have been looking for a diver for about 3 months now. Started with Zelos, Deep Blue, then NTH & Nodus and now I have landed on a Christopher Ward. I am trying to decide between 40mm or 42mm. My wrist is about 7.5". Anyone with a similar wrist size have any input based on how these watches wear?
> 
> Obviously I want this beautiful piece now, but am willing to wait if there are promo codes coming out. Does anyone have any idea then next time they may come out? I have already signed up for the email.


There is a current code for the US - 125CW19.

And check out this video for help on 40mm v. 42mm


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

alznc said:


> I have been looking for a diver for about 3 months now. Started with Zelos, Deep Blue, then NTH & Nodus and now I have landed on a Christopher Ward. I am trying to decide between 40mm or 42mm. My wrist is about 7.5". Anyone with a similar wrist size have any input based on how these watches wear?
> 
> Obviously I want this beautiful piece now, but am willing to wait if there are promo codes coming out. Does anyone have any idea then next time they may come out? I have already signed up for the email.


There are promos going on right now, good time to buy. I have a flat 7" wrist and feel the 42mm is perfect, especially with all the case trickery on the MK3's. As for 42mm vs 40mm, check out Average Bros video below:


----------



## zaskoo (Jun 26, 2018)

alznc said:


> I have been looking for a diver for about 3 months now. Started with Zelos, Deep Blue, then NTH & Nodus and now I have landed on a Christopher Ward. I am trying to decide between 40mm or 42mm. My wrist is about 7.5". Anyone with a similar wrist size have any input based on how these watches wear?
> 
> Obviously I want this beautiful piece now, but am willing to wait if there are promo codes coming out. Does anyone have any idea then next time they may come out? I have already signed up for the email.


My wrist is 7.5" and I have been wearing C60 MKII 38mm for almost e year. IMO this size fits me very well and I felt it comfortable. If I'm going for another CW is going to be 40mm, not bigger.

There is actual picture:









Sent using my telepathic superpowers!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

38 or 40mm all day for a 6.5"

The twin flags being shy in this indoor lighting today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Pulled the trigger on a C60 42mm blue with the bracelet. Now the waiting game begins. What have you East Coast (USA) guys been seeing time wise for delivery?

On a side note anyone have any recommendations for an aftermarket silicon/rubber/isofrane with quick disconnect?


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

alznc said:


> Pulled the trigger on a C60 42mm blue with the bracelet. Now the waiting game begins. What have you East Coast (USA) guys been seeing time wise for delivery?
> 
> On a side note anyone have any recommendations for an aftermarket silicon/rubber/isofrane with quick disconnect?


I ordered on a Friday(of course lol) and received on a Monday east coast. Make sure to post a wrist pic!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

alznc said:


> Pulled the trigger on a C60 42mm blue with the bracelet. Now the waiting game begins. What have you East Coast (USA) guys been seeing time wise for delivery?
> 
> On a side note anyone have any recommendations for an aftermarket silicon/rubber/isofrane with quick disconnect?


I like the Barton Elite Silicone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Mine was supposed to arrive Monday... Still at the last location in DC and no one with DHL can figure out why it hasn't moved since the customs duty snafu was resolved Tuesday. Not happy. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## eleven pass (Oct 6, 2018)

I've got a black 38mm on the way! Can't wait.


----------



## joep2k (Feb 10, 2016)

Is blue a tougher color to match with cloths? This would be a first. I've got the SKX013 and SARB033 and like black, but this blue shade looks appealing.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

alznc said:


> Pulled the trigger on a C60 42mm blue with the bracelet. Now the waiting game begins. What have you East Coast (USA) guys been seeing time wise for delivery?
> 
> On a side note anyone have any recommendations for an aftermarket silicon/rubber/isofrane with quick disconnect?


I like the Barton Elite Silicone and have them on both of my Tridents.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

joep2k said:


> Is blue a tougher color to match with cloths? This would be a first. I've got the SKX013 and SARB033 and like black, but this blue shade looks appealing.


It's a pretty dark blue. Similar to the Omega Seamaster Pro. Pairs pretty well with most of my wardrobe. Pairs well with grays, browns, blues, yellow, orange, and most greens and red shades. Only colored clothes I wouldn't pair it with is black.

Black is more versatile, and would be my choice for an only watch since it goes with everything.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

joep2k said:


> Is blue a tougher color to match with cloths? This would be a first. I've got the SKX013 and SARB033 and like black, but this blue shade looks appealing.


It's a pretty dark blue. Similar to the Omega Seamaster Pro. Pairs pretty well with most of my wardrobe. Pairs well with grays, browns, blues, yellow, orange, and most greens and red shades. Only colored clothes I wouldn't pair it with is black.

Black is more versatile, and would be my choice for an only watch since it goes with everything.


----------



## joep2k (Feb 10, 2016)

MX793 said:


> It's a pretty dark blue. Similar to the Omega Seamaster Pro. Pairs pretty well with most of my wardrobe. Pairs well with grays, browns, blues, yellow, orange, and most greens and red shades. Only colored clothes I wouldn't pair it with is black.
> 
> Black is more versatile, and would be my choice for an only watch since it goes with everything.


Thanks for the help!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

My blue MK3 40mm arrived Friday. I'm pretty blown away by everything with the watch, incredible quality for under $800 for sure. It's very, very well done and the 9 logo is a complete non-issue for me in person. The flags at 12 is pretty visible in the blue version, so I think that helps.

But... I think I've decide it's going back. I can't get a good fit on the bracelet - basically the ratchet facet of the clasp is doing me no good. I'm pretty bummed.

I'll explain - If I remove 3 links and tighten it all the way down it's slightly still too loose. If I remove 4 links and open it all the way up, it's too tight, with no room to loosen it. Because of my wrist the ratcheting is essentially doing me no favors, unfortunately. It appears that the link size is identical to the amount of adjustment available in the ratchet.

A couple of things I've noticed about it:

Fantastic accuracy since I received it. ~+1.5spd
Lume is very good, especially compared to past.
Quick release of the bracelet is a nice feature, but I think the fitment against the case suffers slightly because of it and could be better.
There is the slightest bit of play in the bezel, but the click and use is great
The packaging and everything with it is pretty nice.

I might swap it for the 42mm. Having seen and tried on the 40mm I think I can pull off the 42mm. It has a slightly longer lug to lug, which in theory would mean I'd have some room in the clasp when removing 4 links.

I took the plastic off the crystal to take this:


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> My blue MK3 40mm arrived Friday.


Love that blue and size. If it weren't for the fact that I'll likely never part with my Mk2 in blue, I probably would have opted for the Mk3 40mm in navy rather than black.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

It's a great shade of blue, and the bezel is the same, which is sometimes not the case with blue watches. I am really torn on what to do because I love this thing other than fitment. It can be worn sort of comfortably with 4 links removed and the ratchet fully open - today at least. The first time my wrist swells, the temp heats up, etc, it would be a no-go. No room. The beauty of this type of clasp is being able to adjust it as necessary without the hassles, and at this point I can't. Its interesting that several people have mentioned this issue, and I also saw a reviewer that had this problem - all with the 40MM version I believe. Based on the fact that I wear an SMP almost everyday I think my wrist can handle the 42mm, but it weighs a good bit more and is slightly taller.


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Sorry to hear Rice. You've been very patient waiting on this. The bracelet on 40mm gives me a great fit at 6.75 inch round wrist. I will say I really like this watch on the elastic type strap style even more than the bracelet, jmo. 

I am a bracelet guy however so I like to always have one with watch mostly...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> It's a great shade of blue, and the bezel is the same, which is sometimes not the case with blue watches. I am really torn on what to do because I love this thing other than fitment. It can be worn sort of comfortably with 4 links removed and the ratchet fully open - today at least. The first time my wrist swells, the temp heats up, etc, it would be a no-go. No room. The beauty of this type of clasp is being able to adjust it as necessary without the hassles, and at this point I can't. Its interesting that several people have mentioned this issue, and I also saw a reviewer that had this problem - all with the 40MM version I believe. Based on the fact that I wear an SMP almost everyday I think my wrist can handle the 42mm, but it weighs a good bit more and is slightly taller.


I have a similar issue with the 38mm in that I'm at one end of the ratchet or the other. I removed 4 links and set the ratchet all the way out. On hot days, if my wrist swells, it's a slight bit more snug than I like but not uncomfortably so. On cooler days, I could probably tighten it a click, but I don't mind a watch being a little bit loose. It works, but I wish I was more centered in the adjustment range.

A link is 10mm and the ratchet has 8mm of range. They really need to offer a half link so people can maximize the quick adjust.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Can someone share a pic of the type of ratchet used on the new tridents?

Thanks !


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

MX793 said:


> A link is 10mm and the ratchet has 8mm of range. They really need to offer a half link so people can maximize the quick adjust.


This was suggested to Mike France of CW at one of their On the Road events but he didn't think half links are necessary when you have the adjustable clasp.. o|


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

italy7 said:


> Sorry to hear Rice. You've been very patient waiting on this. The bracelet on 40mm gives me a great fit at 6.75 inch round wrist. I will say I really like this watch on the elastic type strap style even more than the bracelet, jmo.
> 
> I am a bracelet guy however so I like to always have one with watch mostly...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I prefer a bracelet too, but have to have an on-the-fly adjustment because my wrist size changes a lot day to day, season to season and during the day as well. My SMP has spoiled me, and the clasp on the Tridents is one of the many reasons I like them so much. Unfortunately the 38mm is just too small for my preferences now, and why I was so eagerly awaiting the 40mm. I'm pretty bummed this didn't work out for me. It's an amazing watch, spectacular even. I have owned a lot of watches and tried on many, many more and I truly believe you can't find a better value for the quality and details you get. Also I didn't try it on any other strap because I don't want jeopardize returning it, but I feel like the overall look and details on the watch are best suited on a bracelet. I am initiating the return today and am still debating trying a 42mm.



MX793 said:


> I have a similar issue with the 38mm in that I'm at one end of the ratchet or the other. I removed 4 links and set the ratchet all the way out. On hot days, if my wrist swells, it's a slight bit more snug than I like but not uncomfortably so. On cooler days, I could probably tighten it a click, but I don't mind a watch being a little bit loose. It works, but I wish I was more centered in the adjustment range.
> 
> A link is 10mm and the ratchet has 8mm of range. They really need to offer a half link so people can maximize the quick adjust.


A half link would solve my problem for sure.


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **









Boatswain-
See the bar, I slide it to the left and pull the bracelet on right hand side to adjust in and out. 
1st pic is one notch out that's how I wear it. 
2nd pic is fully out

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

So my C60 42mm Blue finally arrived. What a beautiful watch. It fits just right and I'm glad I went with 42mm. Also ordered a Barton Silicon elite quick release in blue to go with it. The pins on the Barton don't seem very strong but we will see.

My only complaint is that the movement doesn't seem as smooth as I have seen online from the SW-200. It doesn't seem to full sweep, but has a bit of jerk to it. Anyone had an issues with this?


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

So my C60 42mm Blue finally arrived. What a beautiful watch. It fits just right and I'm glad I went with 42mm. Also ordered a Barton Silicon elite quick release in blue to go with it. The pins on the Barton don't seem very strong but we will see.

My only complaint is that the movement doesn't seem as smooth as I have seen online from the SW-200. It doesn't seem to full sweep, but has a bit of jerk to it. Anyone had an issues with this?


----------



## clintashlock (Oct 15, 2015)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

I got this from Christopher Ward at the end of 2014 as my first "real watch," signifying a pretty big moment in my career. Ever since, even after the inevitable progression (for lack of a better word) to other brands, the Trident remains in constant rotation in my relatively small collection. It's gone with me to 6 different countries, and helps me focus on some pretty great memories (and some not so great). Its versatility is just remarkable, and has actually prevented me from pulling the trigger on a Seamaster and Submariner no-date.

I'm glad I found this forum!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



alznc said:


> Also ordered a Barton Silicon elite quick release in blue to go with it. The pins on the Barton don't seem very strong but we will see.


I've had my bronze Trident on a Barton Elite since early July and it's gotten a lot of wrist time. No issues at all with the strap or the pins.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

MX793 said:


> I have a similar issue with the 38mm in that I'm at one end of the ratchet or the other. I removed 4 links and set the ratchet all the way out. On hot days, if my wrist swells, it's a slight bit more snug than I like but not uncomfortably so. On cooler days, I could probably tighten it a click, but I don't mind a watch being a little bit loose. It works, but I wish I was more centered in the adjustment range.
> 
> A link is 10mm and the ratchet has 8mm of range. They really need to offer a half link so people can maximize the quick adjust.


After seeing the above photos of the clasp ratchet mechanism I can see where it would literally fall short. What a shame. They meant well keeping the clasp short but fell short attempting to incorporate the ratchet features well. There's not enough length to allow maximum adjustment scenarios. Making the ratchet slide any less than at least link and a half defeated the purpose. This is another case of CW being detached from the customer needs to fulfill their personal preference. Never know if these choices are out of convenience, a means cost cutting, both, or just not seeing the necessity. A good try though. Ratchet clasps can be very unwieldy. They tried.

RD


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> After seeing the above photos of the clasp ratchet mechanism I can see where it would literally fall short. What a shame. They meant well keeping the clasp short but fell short attempting to incorporate the ratchet features well. There's not enough length to allow maximum adjustment scenarios. Making the ratchet slide any less than at least link and a half defeated the purpose. This is another case of CW being detached from the customer needs to fulfill their personal preference. Never know if these choices are out of convenience, a means cost cutting, both, or just not seeing the necessity. A good try though. Ratchet clasps can be very unwieldy. They tried.
> 
> RD


Let's not get carried away here. :roll: These have been around for nearly 5 years and complaints like this have been few and far between. They still have 4 adjustments to chose from - Omega has 4 or 6 I believe, depending on which clasp, not sure on Rolex's adjustability. I wish more companies would try this. It's a great feature, just can't please everyone. They provide a lot of available adjustment, are very light, very easy to use and are solidly built. This seems to be not common and mostly related to the new 40mm and those with 6.75" wrists. I think the real issue has nothing to do with the clasp, but rather not having half links.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Let's not get carried away here. :roll: These have been around for nearly 5 years and complaints like this have been few and far between. They still have 4 adjustments to chose from - Omega has 4 or 6 I believe, depending on which clasp, not sure on Rolex's adjustability. I wish more companies would try this. It's a great feature, just can't please everyone. They provide a lot of available adjustment, are very light, very easy to use and are solidly built. This seems to be not common and mostly related to the new 40mm and those with 6.75" wrists. I think the real issue has nothing to do with the clasp, but rather not having half links.


Thanks for the clarification. I frankly have no idea what the CW ratchet clasp is like. I'm just reading these new posts based on this most recent release. As explained by the poster of the photos it makes it sound like there is not one link's worth of adjustment.

Perhaps one day I'll see for myself. I have the Trident Elite and I certainly wish there was a bracelet for it. Rumors are circulating there might be one by years end. But for 300 watches, or is there another Titanium model coming. ha ha

Thanks R & G


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Let's not get carried away here. :roll: These have been around for nearly 5 years and complaints like this have been few and far between. They still have 4 adjustments to chose from - Omega has 4 or 6 I believe, depending on which clasp, not sure on Rolex's adjustability. I wish more companies would try this. It's a great feature, just can't please everyone. They provide a lot of available adjustment, are very light, very easy to use and are solidly built. This seems to be not common and mostly related to the new 40mm and those with 6.75" wrists. I think the real issue has nothing to do with the clasp, but rather not having half links.


Yeah, the range of adjustment is similar to the number and pitch spacing of micro adjust holes on a lot of traditional clasps. Most traditional clasps have 3 to 5 micro adjust holes spaced every 2mm or so, and the CW ratchet has 4 positions, spaced in 2mm increments.

I've heard the occasional complaint on fit for some watches with traditional clasps as well. Sinn's H link is one that a couple of people have noted as needing either a fractional link or another micro adjust hole in the clasp.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have a problem with Christopher Ward. There are so many choices I don't know what to get. And they keep releasing watches I want and I'm constantly worried ill pull the trigger and then they will release what I really want atm I'm not sure what I need but 40mm gmt is probably the top of the list. Would Lone it to be be white dial black bezel. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

;-) :-!


----------



## BoppinVinnieB (Dec 7, 2016)

I now get to officially join the Christopher Ward Club! Just picked up my first CW, a C60 Trident Pro 600 from a fellow WUS member, and I have to say it looks MUCH better in person than I expected. It's pretty comfortable too. I was torn between getting a black face or white face model, and I'm glad I went with the white. My new favorite!


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ That's a nice one!


----------



## IBalogh (Jan 3, 2018)

I took my CW on a little trip:


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Newshoes










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Still really enjoying my 40mm sportier affordable Submariner alternative.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

^ That looks great! 


I returned my blue 40mm last week and it arrived back at CW today. I ended up having to ship it on my own dime and they will reimburse me as part of the return. Despite it being delivered by DHL, my area is not covered by DHL home pick-up, so I had to arrange the return myself and pay for it. No problem, as long as I am reimbursed the $160 in a timely manner.

I am still undecided on getting the 42mm, which in theory due to the geometry of the case lug to lug should allow me some adjustment in the clasp if 2 links were removed on both sides. Having seen and tried the 40mm, I am fairly sure my wrist size can handle it, I'm just not sure on the additional heft of the 42 v 40, and the 22mm lug width. I guess I could return that one too if it didn't work out.


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Also ordered a Toxic Nato "Isofrane". Not sure about it on the CW. Think I like the look and feel of the Barton Elite Silicone better. Not sure the CW is "chunky" enough for an "isofrane" style.

Thinking of trying a Tropic strap, but unsure about the blue on black. Guess I can always use the old Nato standby.


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Also ordered a Toxic Nato "Isofrane". Not sure about it on the CW. Think I like the look and feel of the Barton Elite Silicone better. Not sure the CW is "chunky" enough for an "isofrane" style.

Thinking of trying a Tropic strap, but unsure about the blue on black. Guess I can always use the old Nato standby.

View attachment 14531377


View attachment 14531381


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Wore my Mk2 Vintage 38 today for the first time in a couple weeks. The Mk3 seems to hog a lot of my wrist time. With the cooler autumn weather setting in, I swapped my MkII Vintage 38mm back on its leather strap from the NATO I wear it on in the summer months. Dark brown leather is a nice match for this watch.

I think it needs to be demagnetized. I got a bit too close to a pretty strong magnet while fishing through a toolbox a couple of months ago while wearing it and it's been running a bit fast since. It's not gaining a minute per day or anything, but noticeably faster than it used to run and faster than I prefer.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

alznc said:


> Also ordered a Toxic Nato "Isofrane". Not sure about it on the CW. Think I like the look and feel of the Barton Elite Silicone better. Not sure the CW is "chunky" enough for an "isofrane" style.
> 
> Thinking of trying a Tropic strap, but unsure about the blue on black. Guess I can always use the old Nato standby.
> 
> ...


I'd agree that the magnum looks a bit too rough and tough for the Trident. But still doable 

I was thinking of getting a Toxic magnum for a different watch, what are your thoughts on the strap in general?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

boatswain said:


> I'd agree that the magnum looks a bit too rough and tough for the Trident. But still doable
> 
> I was thinking of getting a Toxic magnum for a different watch, what are your thoughts on the strap in general?


I've read that it is the same as deep blue hydro 91 and borealis, which would make it best alternative to isofrane


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

The band itself is great. The buckle looks great and is logo free. Looks sharp and well made. Fits the lugs perfectly, no gap whatsoever. Just not sure I like it for the CW. If it was a "chunkier" diver like a Helm or something of that sort I would definitely put it on. edited by moderator, please re-read our rules & guidelines.


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

40 and 42









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi ! 
Just a quick question for you CW lovers ...do you experience delay for the shipping for an order recently placed ??

I placed an order for the C60 Blue 40mm a whole week ago (8 days to be exact). My order is still not dispatched. Ms Howard from the customer service answer exactly the same thing the two times I asked for an update (like a cut and paste email).

I asked my order to be shipped via Royal Mail instead of DHL (DHL is a real crap near Montreal - I had a lot of troubles with them with my last two order from CW).

I must say that the customer service of CW really disappointed me in the last two years. Don't make me wrong; the watch quality, design and innovation are awesome; I owned some and really enjoyed them. 

So, any delay on the dispatch of your orders ?? DHL vs Royal Mail ?? 

Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

MX793 said:


> Wore my Mk2 Vintage 38 today for the first time in a couple weeks. The Mk3 seems to hog a lot of my wrist time. With the cooler autumn weather setting in, I swapped my MkII Vintage 38mm back on its leather strap from the NATO I wear it on in the summer months. Dark brown leather is a nice match for this watch.
> 
> I think it needs to be demagnetized. I got a bit too close to a pretty strong magnet while fishing through a toolbox a couple of months ago while wearing it and it's been running a bit fast since. It's not gaining a minute per day or anything, but noticeably faster than it used to run and faster than I prefer.


I've been wearing my Mk2 Vintage 38 (brushed bracelet) this week, too, for the first time in longer than a couple of weeks. I love the feel of that watch. Size and weight, bezel, crown, bracelet (which is spot on for my tastes in look and feel), clasp. The whole package just feels special to me - hard to describe it. It serves as my dressiest diver. But lately I've grown less enthusiastic about the vintage lume, narrow indices, and the hands - things I used to think were big pros.

Does the Mk3 give off the same solid, high quality vibe as the Mk2?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Having owned the watch pictured and a mk3 briefly, I can answer with an emphatic yes. Probably more so than the previous version even.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Mk3 feels just a little bit nicer pretty much across the board, IMO. Much more contemporary design, especially compared to the Mk2 Vintage, as would be expected. Lume intensity is about the same at peak, but there's more of it on the indices and the bezel of the Mk3 and it does seem to sustain more brightness over time. Mk3 design really catches and plays with the light, both the new case and the new indices.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

There are "Nearly New" Mk3 Tridents available right now at 30% off.



> These watches are in 'almost mint' condition having been used as press and photography samples, so may have some light marks or wear. They're strictly limited and are available on a first come, first served basis.


https://www.christopherward.com/events/summer-sale/nearly-new-dive2

Going fast. I took the plunge on a Blue 42mm.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I concur that both the Mk2 and Mk3 are high quality.

The Mk3 evolves on the Mk2 in several ways. IMO most of these changes don't negate the quality of the Mk2, they just make them different watches with some similar design language.

So I have one of each and enjoy wearing them both.



















My Mk2 gets more random compliments when out and about, but that's only because the blue variant is blingy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> There are "Nearly New" Mk3 Tridents available right now at 30% off.
> 
> https://www.christopherward.com/events/summer-sale/nearly-new-dive2
> 
> Going fast. I took the plunge on a Blue 42mm.


Nice I hope the sizing on that bracelet works for you!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

ck2k01 said:


> My Mk2 gets more random compliments when out and about, but that's only because the blue variant is blingy.


Yeah. I was about to say that the Mk III seems an improvement, but the Mk II's deep blue is really beautiful in person. The Mk III's Navy is very rich but but darker than I'd prefer. I would get one if I didn't have the Mk II.


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

Here is my one


----------



## tenurepro (Aug 6, 2017)

Mine. 38 mm gmt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Maybe I'm being overly picky but does anyone feel that the second hand doesn't sweep as smoothly as you think it should? This is my first Sellita/28,800 bph movement. I specifically went with this watch over an NH35 since it was supposedly smoother. 

It seems to have more of a tick than a sweep. Am I being irrational or is this how they all are?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

alznc said:


> Maybe I'm being overly picky but does anyone feel that the second hand doesn't sweep as smoothly as you think it should? This is my first Sellita/28,800 bph movement. I specifically went with this watch over an NH35 since it was supposedly smoother.
> 
> It seems to have more of a tick than a sweep. Am I being irrational or is this how they all are?


Which size did you get? In my experience, the shorter the second hand, the smoother it appears to sweep. I have a 42mm Glycine Combat 7, which has a pretty large dial and long seconds hand, and the sweep doesn't look much smoother than my SARB035 despite the Glycine having a 28.8k movement and the Seiko being 21.6k, because the Seiko's second hand is a good bit shorter. My Trident, which has similar length hands as the Seiko, clearly sweeps more smoothly than the Seiko.


----------



## eleven pass (Oct 6, 2018)

I've really been enjoying my new 38mm! 
One thing I didn't expect, though, was the slightly raised bezel markers, which appear to be painted on. The scratch-resistance of ceramic was a big selling point, but what happens if a number gets scratched?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

My demagnetizer arrived a few days ago and I de-magged my Mk2 Monday night to see if that might be why it started running a bit faster than normal earlier in the summer. It was averaging around +6-+8 spd (around +3 spd off wrist and +12 spd while worn), then in July it started running +16 spd (+11 off wrist in its slowest resting position and nearly +20 while worn). I had been fishing through a box that had a strong magnet in it that I wasn't aware of until after I had been rummaging for a bit. Suspected maybe the watch had been a bit magnetized since that was about the time it started running faster. 50 hours since degaussing and the watch is +2 seconds. Lost a little time sitting in the watch box for a day and a half, gained that and a little bit more back while being worn. So it still runs a bit faster while worn than not, but running much better than it was.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

eleven pass said:


> I've really been enjoying my new 38mm!
> One thing I didn't expect, though, was the slightly raised bezel markers, which appear to be painted on. The scratch-resistance of ceramic was a big selling point, but what happens if a number gets scratched?


The bezel markings are indeed painted, but is luminova paint filling a recess in the ceramics. So I would guess they are a bit more resilient than just "painted on".


----------



## eleven pass (Oct 6, 2018)

Blackdog said:


> The bezel markings are indeed painted, but is luminova paint filling a recess in the ceramics. So I would guess they are a bit more resilient than just "painted on".


Good to know, thank you!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Blackdog said:


> The bezel markings are indeed painted, but is luminova paint filling a recess in the ceramics. So I would guess they are a bit more resilient than just "painted on".
> 
> View attachment 14572421


This looks great.


----------



## tenurepro (Aug 6, 2017)

Blackdog said:


> The bezel markings are indeed painted, but is luminova paint filling a recess in the ceramics. So I would guess they are a bit more resilient than just "painted on".
> 
> View attachment 14572421


Looks good with the red bezel... hmmm regretting my decision to go with black a tiny bit









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

tenurepro said:


> Looks good with the red bezel... hmmm regretting my decision to go with black a tiny bit


The all-black is real classy though.


----------



## eleven pass (Oct 6, 2018)

Devarika Woulf said:


> The all-black is real classy though.


Absolutely! And versatile.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

tenurepro said:


> Looks good with the red bezel... hmmm regretting my decision to go with black a tiny bit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, huge missed opportunity. You should sell the black one. Cheap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenurepro (Aug 6, 2017)

3WR said:


> Yes, huge missed opportunity. You should sell the black one. Cheap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 agreed it is versatile... but something about that red that is really catching my eyes

As an aside - any word if cw plans to add a white face gmt c60 to their mk3 lineup...
They have one without the gmt complications. I link the orange gmt hand would look great about a white face, ala polar explorer II

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Well you know when you've finally "made it" in the watch making world when other companies start selling "homages" of your watches!

This on the Heimdallr watch site... https://www.heimdallr.watch/dive-watches/51-trident-shark.html










Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

tenurepro said:


> As an aside - any word if cw plans to add a white face gmt c60 to their mk3 lineup...
> They have one without the gmt complications. I link the orange gmt hand would look great about a white face, ala polar explorer II


At first I thought you were trolling. It was literally just announced today. ;-)

https://www.christopherwardforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=53006


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

tenurepro said:


> Looks good with the red bezel... hmmm regretting my decision to go with black a tiny bit


I think the black is more versatile ! The red is not so red or burgundy IRL, it's more like maroon.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Blackdog said:


> I think the black is more versatile ! The red is not so red or burgundy IRL, it's more like maroon.
> 
> View attachment 14575011


I'd say that it's more carmine with hints of oxblood


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

It's definitely far from the typical red. I'd call it garnet. I had one of these in the mk2 38mm and found the color pretty versatile and the orange seconds hand works well with the bezel color surprisingly.



Rice and Gravy said:


> There are "Nearly New" Mk3 Tridents available right now at 30% off.
> 
> https://www.christopherward.com/events/summer-sale/nearly-new-dive2
> 
> Going fast. I took the plunge on a Blue 42mm.


So 2 weeks after ordering mine it is finally on it's way here. Left the UK last night and should finally arrive Monday.


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

New c60 abyss launched. It's blacked out with some red accents. Not my cup but nice to have options...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

taike said:


> I'd say that it's more carmine with hints of oxblood





Rice and Gravy said:


> It's definitely far from the typical red. I'd call it garnet. I had one of these in the mk2 38mm and found the color pretty versatile and the orange seconds hand works well with the bezel color surprisingly.


Yeah... It's definitely not fuchsia either...:-d


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh my! That is quite a GMT twosome.  Am I correct in remembering that you have a last generation Trident Pro in 38mm and now this Mk3 38mm GMT? If so, do you feel like the new version looks or wears any smaller than the previous 38mm?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

I was just at WindUp and pretty much everything new CW looked great in the metal. The new military trio especially (the diver is larger than the other two).

I can confirm the new white Trident has polished silver hands.

The blacked out one also looked good. They're only trying it out in 42mm for now (and I'm not a blacked out guy).

Also, friendly staff, and CW himself was a cool dude.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

White dial with the darkened hands and indices from the Abyss (but regular, white lume instead of the charcoal lume) would be the ideal.

Wish they didn't limit so many of their extra colorways and LEs to the largest size.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Here's my 38mm in black. Probably the maximum size I'd wear, which is a shame, because I'd love me a manual wind C65 Trident.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

MX793 said:


> White dial with the darkened hands and indices from the Abyss (but regular, white lume instead of the charcoal lume) would be the ideal.
> 
> Wish they didn't limit so many of their extra colorways and LEs to the largest size.


In briefly chatting with one of the staff persons, I did get the sense that they intentionally "try things out" before fully committing to several sizes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

jmariorebelo said:


> Here's my 38mm in black. Probably the maximum size I'd wear, which is a shame, because I'd love me a manual wind C65 Trident.


I told CW to never do away with the 38mm size. He said he wouldn't 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

ck2k01 said:


> I told CW to never do away with the 38mm size. He said he wouldn't
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope they increase their offerings in 38mm, that'd be awesome


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Oh my! That is quite a GMT twosome.  Am I correct in remembering that you have a last generation Trident Pro in 38mm and now this Mk3 38mm GMT? If so, do you feel like the new version looks or wears any smaller than the previous 38mm?


No. I have a 43mm MK2 Trident Pro and the 38mm MK3 GMT.









Something else to keep in mind is that the GMTs wear a bit taller than the divers as they have a thicker bezel to allow for more clearance of the hands to the dial. There are 4 hands, the one at the lowest position is the 24Hs hand and it needs to clear the applied markers. So the hole hand stack needs more space.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> In briefly chatting with one of the staff persons, I did get the sense that they intentionally "try things out" before fully committing to several sizes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But they often "try things out" for a long period of time and never offer it on the smaller sizes. They never offered a titanium version in anything but the largest size. Maybe they just didn't sell enough to warrant it, but they sold the Mk2 Ti model for several years. They never offered a COSC version in anything but the large size (I get that the SH21 doesn't fit in the smaller case, but they've offered COSC ETA/Sellitas in the C60 line and never in the smaller size). They've never offered any of their LEs (the 316L models with stainless bezels or the Ombre) in anything but the large size. I loved the blue dial 316L model they did last year and totally would have bought one if it had been offered in 38.

Would be really cool if they'd throw the smaller watch fans a bone and give us something exclusive in 38. Maybe revive the "Vintage" colorway in the MkIII case with a matte dial, gilt hands/indices, and the matte ceramic bezel (though I think I'd prefer the C1X1 lume to the fauxtina colored stuff they used on the last Vintage model) and only offer it in 38mm, as that's a more "vintage" size. I'd be happy if they offered such a model in the 40mm size.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

MX793 said:


> But they often "try things out" for a long period of time and never offer it on the smaller sizes. They never offered a titanium version in anything but the largest size. Maybe they just didn't sell enough to warrant it, but they sold the Mk2 Ti model for several years. They never offered a COSC version in anything but the large size (I get that the SH21 doesn't fit in the smaller case, but they've offered COSC ETA/Sellitas in the C60 line and never in the smaller size). They've never offered any of their LEs (the 316L models with stainless bezels or the Ombre) in anything but the large size. I loved the blue dial 316L model they did last year and totally would have bought one if it had been offered in 38.
> 
> Would be really cool if they'd throw the smaller watch fans a bone and give us something exclusive in 38. Maybe revive the "Vintage" colorway in the MkIII case with a matte dial, gilt hands/indices, and the matte ceramic bezel (though I think I'd prefer the C1X1 lume to the fauxtina colored stuff they used on the last Vintage model) and only offer it in 38mm, as that's a more "vintage" size. I'd be happy if they offered such a model in the 40mm size.


I generally agree. But to be fair, they occasionally hook up the small wristed of us (e.g., the Sandhurst only comes in 38mm, and it was awesome in the metal).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenurepro (Aug 6, 2017)

Devarika Woulf said:


> At first I thought you were trolling. It was literally just announced today. ;-)
> 
> https://www.christopherwardforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=53006


Wow - but also Damn... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenurepro (Aug 6, 2017)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



ck2k01 said:


> I was just at WindUp and pretty much everything new CW looked great in the metal. The new military trio especially (the diver is larger than the other two).
> 
> I can confirm the new white Trident has polished silver hands.
> 
> ...


Is the white trident a c60 or c65? I hope c60 as I don't like the lack of a screw down crown on the c65

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> I generally agree. But to be fair, they occasionally hook up the small wristed of us (e.g., the Sandhurst only comes in 38mm, and it was awesome in the metal).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the Sandhurst is the only SE/LE that they've offered in a sub 40mm size. And I think the only reason its in the smaller case is because it's supposed to be an homage to the W10, which was itself only 35mm, so they chose their smallest sports watch case which was the C65 Vintage case.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



tenurepro said:


> Is the white trident a c60 or c65? I hope c60 as I don't like the lack of a screw down crown on the c65
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Currently, you can get the C60 with a white dial, but only in the 42mm size. It's been available for a few months now (I think it came out in late June or early July). The C65 is not currently available with a white dial.

They teased a white dial GMT Trident recently, but from the photos I can't tell if it's a C60 or C65. It almost looks like it might be a C65.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



MX793 said:


> Currently, you can get the C60 with a white dial, but only in the 42mm size. It's been available for a few months now (I think it came out in late June or early July). The C65 is not currently available with a white dial.
> 
> They teased a white dial GMT Trident recently, but from the photos I can't tell if it's a C60 or C65. It almost looks like it might be a C65.


I forget whether the white dial I saw was the GMT or not but I doubt it--was probably just the regular C60, which it sounds like has been out for a while, so scratch what I said about the silver hands (which may not necessarily be the case for a forthcoming GMT if they try to provide an affordable alternative to the Polar Explorer II).

EDIT: Whether GMT or not what I saw was definitely a C60.


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

Picture of the new C65 GMT:









Applied silver indices which is new. I would've preferred a C60 version in 40mm personally.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



Devarika Woulf said:


> Picture of the new C65 GMT:
> 
> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]14577593[/ATTACH]
> 
> Applied silver indices which is new. I would've preferred a C60 version in 40mm personally.


Cool-thanks for the clarifying shot. Memory for a watch variant one isn't particularly interested in clearly is no match for a phone camera 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenurepro (Aug 6, 2017)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



Devarika Woulf said:


> Picture of the new C65 GMT:
> 
> View attachment 14577593
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting; yes I think a c60 version in 38 would be excellent... I was on the website lately and I noticed that for the c60 gmt, they mention 4 face choices but only list 3... so I think a white face gmt c60 is not far off 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Really wish they'd stop using bright polished silver hands and indices on their white dial watches. There's not much contrast in many lighting conditions and they are very hard to read in low and/or diffused lighting conditions where the hands don't pick up or reflect any light back. My SARB035 has the same problem.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> There are "Nearly New" Mk3 Tridents available right now at 30% off.
> 
> https://www.christopherward.com/events/summer-sale/nearly-new-dive2
> 
> Going fast. I took the plunge on a Blue 42mm.





italy7 said:


> Nice I hope the sizing on that bracelet works for you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk





Rice and Gravy said:


> So 2 weeks after ordering mine it is finally on it's way here. Left the UK last night and should finally arrive Monday.


Well my 42mm blue Mk3 Trident arrived yesterday. Beautiful watch and every bit as nice as the 40mm, but to me it is noticeably heavier and a slightly different look with the 22mm lugs. I am sad to say I don't think either the 42 or 40mm versions are going to work for me. ? The size and weight of the 42 just don't do it for me, unfortunately. I am too aware of it for my liking. My love affair with the Trident Pro c60 is going to have to come to an end I guess as I can't seem to find a size that works aside from the 38mm of old. Even that was a tad small, and I think the new case in 38 will wear even smaller. I may send this one back, but I had someone interested to buy it on the CW forum if it didn't work out, so they'll get right of first refusal. Kind of bummed and not sure I am willing to take shot at trying a 38mm in the new case or not.


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Well my 42mm blue Mk3 Trident arrived yesterday. Beautiful watch and every bit as nice as the 40mm, but to me it is noticeably heavier and a slightly different look with the 22mm lugs. I am sad to say I don't think either the 42 or 40mm versions are going to work for me.  The size and weight of the 42 just don't do it for me, unfortunately. I am too aware of it for my liking. My love affair with the Trident Pro c60 is going to have to come to an end I guess as I can't seem to find a size that works aside from the 38mm of old. Even that was a tad small, and I think the new case in 38 will wear even smaller. I may send this one back, but I had someone interested to buy it on the CW forum if it didn't work out, so they'll get right of first refusal. Kind of bummed and not sure I am willing to take shot at trying a 38mm in the new case or not.


Def sorry to hear that. You tried! And your awareness doesn't allow you to settle, that's a good thing although it continues the search!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah, since I am a wearer and not a collector, per se, I don't settle. If I know I am not going to wear it often and feel comfortable doing so a lot, I wont keep something around just to have it. I am trying to get to 4-5 watches that I love, are versatile and are keepers. Like you said, the search continues.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

I can honestly say that I don't believe the Mk3 38mm wears any smaller than the Mk2. Visually, it looks a little thinner (even though it isn't), which is good because the 38 always looked a little chunky before, but diameter-wise it wears the same to my eye. Same size bezel, crystal, and dial. And if you can see the half mm difference in l2l length without putting the two watches right next to each other, you should probably work as a product inspector.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



Devarika Woulf said:


> Picture of the new C65 GMT:
> 
> View attachment 14577593
> 
> ...


I'm a tad confused because I haven't been following this one closely, but now it seems the hands and maybe also indices are black:










"An apt addition for the Anthropocene has been made to its hands: a new black PVD finish matches its anodised aluminium 24-hour bezel insert, whilst offering a striking contrast against its dial."

"Black PVD-coated hands with orange GMT hand"

Did I miss a non-LE white dial C65 with silver indices and hands?

Or are the pictures and descriptions misleading (that the latter is only referring to the seconds and GMT hands)?

https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c65-anthropocene-3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

The new C65 Anthropocene has black hands and steel indices. It's the only version.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Can we talk about the new military line in this thread, or does that warrant a new one? Because that Dartmouth is seriously tasty looking.

(Not my photo)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I like almost all of the Dartmouth.

I just wished it had the matching cricket bat hour hand as opposed to the mk3 triangle hand.

It would have had a bit more of a cohesive vintage inspired style then I think.

That aside lots to like about it and hopefully we get to enjoy some pics and thoughts of it here


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

boatswain said:


> I just wished it had the matching cricket bat hour hand as opposed to the mk3 triangle hand.
> 
> It would have had a bit more of a cohesive vintage inspired style then I think.
> 
> That aside lots to like about it and hopefully we get to enjoy some pics and thoughts of it here


We are working on a group Limited Edition of a Dartmouth GMT version which will have the cricket bat hands. I like the Mk3 triangle hour hand but the group had the same thoughts as you and voted on the cricket bat hands.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

I recently found my CW grail: Titanium C60 with classic logo. Should have bought one when they were still available from CW and found this one on eBay from a seller in London.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ Great choice!

I recently sold both of my Chris Wards and I have to admit that I'm having some serious seller's remorse. The white one was actually easier to give up as I just didn't wear it, but the black one...that might have left a bit of a scar. 

If I could take it all back, I'm not sure I'd make the same choice and sell 'em. They are just great watches.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Adventureman said:


> We are working on a group Limited Edition of a Dartmouth GMT version which will have the cricket bat hands. I like the Mk3 triangle hour hand but the group had the same thoughts as you and voted on the cricket bat hands.


Sounds pretty neat 

Any renders of the design?


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Sounds pretty neat
> 
> Any renders of the design?


This was supplied by CW based on our design requests. We're now checking with CW to see what the color possibilities are but I do like the blue myself. And besides black, blue always is a very popular color.

More info can be found here:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/CWAficionados/
C65 GMT - CWA/CWC Limited Edition - Topics - Horology.World


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Adventureman said:


> This was supplied by CW based on our design requests. We're now checking with CW to see what the color possibilities are but I do like the blue myself. And besides black, blue always is a very popular color.
> 
> More info can be found here:
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/CWAficionados/
> ...


Looks fantastic 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Adventureman said:


> This was supplied by CW based on our design requests. We're now checking with CW to see what the color possibilities are but I do like the blue myself. And besides black, blue always is a very popular color.
> 
> More info can be found here:
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/CWAficionados/
> C65 GMT - CWA/CWC Limited Edition - Topics - Horology.World


Very very cool.

Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Reading the links I think a red GMT hand would be great.


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

Devarika Woulf said:


> The new C65 Anthropocene has black hands and steel indices. It's the only version.


Correction: From new photos posted on the CW forum it's confirmed that both the hands and indices are black-coated. The dial is supposed to be have a snow-like texture too.


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

The title of the thread should be changed to just *Trident Owners* since the C60 isn't the only one anymore. The whole Trident line are divers one way or another. I just grabbed a C65 to go along with my C60. I'll post pictures together when it comes in! :-!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Devarika Woulf said:


> Correction: From new photos posted on the CW forum it's confirmed that both the hands and indices are black-coated. The dial is supposed to be have a snow-like texture too.


Thanks for the follow up. I've certainly contributed to the confusion 

Until the Mercer Nomad GMT comes onto the scene, this may well be the best affordable Polar Explorer II alternative going.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

Toonces said:


> (Not my photo)


Really like the look of this blue and been favoring the narrower bezels lately. May put an order in when I get back from travel this month. Also like the 22mm lugs on this smaller 41mm size.


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Does anyone feel like the lume on the Trident C60 is not up to snuff for a $900 watch? I can wear my Citizen Promaster to bed and wake up and still be able to see the time. The CW lume seems to fade minutes after removing it from the light source. I think this is a beautiful watch, but the lume longevity leaves something to be desired. Oh well guess I will flip it and buy a Margrette.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

I find that both my Mk2 and Mk3 Tridents are still bright enough to be seen after 6+ hours, with dark adjusted eyes. It's not the brightest lume out there, but it's perfectly serviceable.

All lume drops off relatively quickly, (minutes after charge) then sort of settles in to a lower level brightness for a longer duration. It can take your eyes a half hour or more to become dark adjusted. C1 may fade below a threshold than your unadjusted eyes can see well during those first few minutes.


----------



## joep2k (Feb 10, 2016)

just received the c60 trident a couple days ago, but finally picked it up yesterday from post. Just a question, did the outside of clasp with the logo come with a blue sticker to protect it?Mine only came with blue sticker on the inside very narrow part.

The outside of it is scuffed already. HAven't worn it yet.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Mine had a blue sticker on the outside of the clasp.

Did you buy yours through the nearly new clearance sale? Did you ask that they resize the bracelet prior to shipping (granted, I had mine pre-sized and the stickers were all there).


----------



## joep2k (Feb 10, 2016)

MX793 said:


> Mine had a blue sticker on the outside of the clasp.
> 
> Did you buy yours through the nearly new clearance sale? Did you ask that they resize the bracelet prior to shipping (granted, I had mine pre-sized and the stickers were all there).


Thanks,

No and no, also noticed that the arrow at 12 is not aligned.. sad might need to exchange.


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

zaskoo said:


> Just tried...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a new code available by any chance?


----------



## zaskoo (Jun 26, 2018)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



PKC said:


> Is there a new code available by any chance?


Of course. There is always discount code. But as it appears codes are different depending in which part of the world you live. Here's the actual one for UK

100XMAS19 :.£100 off purchases of £500 or more*

There is for US and EU, but you'll have to research them by yourself.

And don't forget to show your new watch!

Sent using my telepathic superpowers!


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

Double post


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



zaskoo said:


> Of course. There is always discount code. But as it appears codes are different depending in which part of the world you live. Here's the actual one for UK
> 
> 100XMAS19 :.£100 off purchases of £500 or more*
> 
> ...


Ok thanks. The code is 125XMAS19 for payments in USD. I ordered a blue Trident mk3 40mm. Can't wait to receive it.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

While on the train


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward Trident Pro Owners Thread **



Adventureman said:


> This was supplied by CW based on our design requests. We're now checking with CW to see what the color possibilities are but I do like the blue myself. And besides black, blue always is a very popular color.
> 
> More info can be found here:
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/CWAficionados/
> C65 GMT - CWA/CWC Limited Edition - Topics - Horology.World


The design is final and now taking reservations. It has a different muted vintage blue color dial. I think it has a bit of a Seaforth vibe with the hands, bezel and style of watch. Hopefully we'll get tot he minimum of 25 buyers for this bespoke C65 GMT.

This is the only C65 GMT with CW wordmark at 12, date at 3, white lume and a different dial. b-)


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

"Christopher Ward" looks so much better at the 12 O'Clock. Do this to the Trident C60 Mk III and I'll buy one.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

The background is a 1991 Manchester United away shirt


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

jmariorebelo said:


> The background is a 1991 Manchester United away shirt
> 
> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]14669783[/ATTACH]


Awesome pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Really enjoying the 40mm C60!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Smurf bling










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Hombre made it here today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Ck201, I guess that's what frustrates me so much about Chr.Ward. That 12 o'clock (mark 1.5?) version was really the sweet spot for me. Imagine taking that logo and style and adding colorways, changing up the dial a bit (round vs. stick indices for example), and that going with that sweet, sweet 40mm size. So much win!

It's always a compromise with C. Ward, though. I like so much of what they're doing, but that dag gum 9 o'clock logo. I mean, WHY? I refuse to believe that this is adding rather than subtracting from sales. Folks buy it either despite the logo, or because it "doesn't matter" but not because they prefer it.

C. Ward just frustrates me so much sometimes. It's a company that is so close on so much, and then chows it on decisions that seem so obviously BAD IMO. 

Caveat: I'm not a watchmaker, brand owner, and my opinion is a stupid affordable consumer level.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Why is CW seemingly the only brand that gets constant flack about placing their logo somewhere other than beneath the 12 o'clock marker? Never hear hardly a peep about Damasko doing it. Or Doxa. I've not seen a single post stating "I love the watch, but why can't they put their logo under the 12? I can't bring myself to buy one until they move their logo!" in a single thread about either of those brands.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ great point. I guess I can only say that Doxa has always done it that way, and the 10/4 o'clock text provides some symmetry. C. Ward seems to continue to search, but worse, the old 12 o'clock 1.5 logos just look so good (IMO). Why change? 

I'm just Joe Average Watchguy, but I'm looking for familiarity and symmetry in my watches. I look with a skeptical eye when you push the boundaries: a curve sharky logo or "rotor self-winding" at 6. But when stuff starts getting moved all over, you're out of my comfort zone, and the reasons/aesthetics must be obvious. i just don't see it with C. Ward, and I'm a fan...I want to see it!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



Toonces said:


> Ck201 . . .


One day they'll just use applied polished twin flags at the 12 with no name, and all will be well with the watch universe.



MX793 said:


> Why is CW seemingly the only brand that gets constant flack about placing their logo somewhere other than beneath the 12 o'clock marker? Never hear hardly a peep about Damasko doing it. Or Doxa.


Interesting point about Doxa and Damasko. I guess it has to do with the gestalt of other dial elements to my eye 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Del taco tonight









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10 (Sep 30, 2016)

I've always like the Burgandy Bezel one. Just haven't had a chance to really look into it! Definately a watch on my list, though.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Youssefb08 said:


> I've always like the Burgandy Bezel one. Just haven't had a chance to really look into it! Definately a watch on my list, though.


I thought I heard a rumor that colorway might be cancelled soon. Not sure if it's just for a specific size (CW tends to limit colorway options for the 38mm) or across the board.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

The BB-incited red bezel fad seems to have cooled. I enjoyed it while it lasted but have moved on myself.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazerov (Sep 11, 2019)

C65 Trident Bronze Ombré COSC LE









Got it during the recent sale.
Overall very happy with it. The dial pattern is pretty subdued indoors but its details really pop out in sunlight.
I preferred the hybrid strap, as it's the only reasonably waterproof option. It was a bit stiff and uncomfortable initially, however some hot water helped in giving it a more wrist-like shape.

The accuracy seems to be on point - it still hasn't drifted from when I set it last Friday. Hope it holds up well over the next few months.


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



ck2k01 said:


> One day they'll just use applied polished twin flags at the 12 with no name, and all will be well with the watch universe.
> 
> Interesting point about Doxa and Damasko. I guess it has to do with the gestalt of other dial elements to my eye
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, like this. Maybe this is a start. The name on the dial doesn't dissuade me, but the logo only is nicer- better readability and more symmetrical. The logo also says something about the brand that the name alone does not.










Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## tenurepro (Aug 6, 2017)

Got this horween strap from crown and buckle for my 38mm trident gmt looks great I think. Super comfortable too. Funny I gave fancier watches in my collection but I keep coming back to the trident  
...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

There are currently some "Nearly New" for sale at 30% off if anyone is interested.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

I might start putting my divers on leather more often


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

I had a black one I ordered when the watch was launched a few months ago. Nice watch in many ways but I felt the high gloss was a bit much for my tastes and the dial seemed to be constantly smudged up with fingerprints. I eventually sold it but still admire the watch. Maybe I’ll try one in blue when they have their next sale.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

AFG08 said:


> I had a black one I ordered when the watch was launched a few months ago. Nice watch in many ways but I felt the high gloss was a bit much for my tastes and the dial seemed to be constantly smudged up with fingerprints. I eventually sold it but still admire the watch. Maybe I'll try one in blue when they have their next sale.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I felt the exact same way about the blue MK3 I had. My Pepsi C65 on the other hand is perfect.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I just received a 38mm but also have the 40mm on order - only one stays obviously, but in the meantime here's what the 38mm looks like next to the SMPc...









































































In person the blues are closer, just a bit more pop on the c60 while the SMPc is a bit more muted (which I prefer).

The SMPc also distributes its thickness a bit better so I'm hoping that the 40mm c60 will do the same.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

The 38mm looks good on you and surprisingly doesn't look that much smaller than the SMPc. The longer lug to lug does distribute the size better. The 38mm suffers from the 45mm lug to lug making it look a bit stubby, but man is it comfortable. I think you will like the 40mm, and hopefully you will get a good fit with the bracelet. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I was able to dial in the bracelet + adjustable clasp reasonably well on my wrist so no complaints there, but a half link would’ve made it perfect. 

On the wrist the size difference between the two is more noticeable and while the 38mm looks good, I’m just more used to around 39-40mm for divers. 

I probably won’t get the 40mm until maybe 2 weeks from now (this is my first time buying directly from CW) so I have that much time to see if 38mm isn’t too small for my tastes.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

^ love that blue. My favorite color way of the Mk3, including because the twin flags relief is a little more visible in navy than black. 

If I didn’t already have several blue keepers, I’d have opted for it. 

Nevertheless I like my black well enough too. I agree it’s on the flashy side. The Mk3 has always struck me as a sportier affordable alternative to the modern Rolex Sub, and an affordable alternative to the modern Omega Seamaster (both of which similarly lean in to ceramic, and hence flash). It’s largely why I grabbed one. Whether it’s a keeper, I’m not sure (my personal style tends a bit more muted). 

Re: size, I have a 38mm Mk2 and 40mm Mk3. Both work well on my 6.5”. I went with the 40mm Mk3 because of the slightly more balanced indices at 40mm and 42mm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

ck2k01 said:


> I went with the 40mm Mk3 because of the slightly more balanced indices at 40mm and 42mm.


:-s


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



Devarika Woulf said:


> :-s


Just your stereotypical WIS obsessiveness (peep the index at 3 on the different sizes).

But more so I wanted to try a slightly larger size than my Mk2 to really commit to the Sub alternative vibe, and to justify having two Trident Pros 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

I was intending to wait until cw had their next sale. But then I came across a listing by forum sponsor Topper Jewelry who had an an unworn 42 mm model for sale. Blue, on the bracelet, just what I would have ordered. At $647 shipped by two day air I could hardly pass it up. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

That's a great price. Congrats. I wonder if that's a nearly new buy that he resold? 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

This 38mm only looks too small next to my SMPc but on its own it might actually be perfect for me...


----------



## tenurepro (Aug 6, 2017)

househalfman said:


> This 38mm only looks too small next to my SMPc but on its own it might actually be perfect for me...


My 38 mm c60 gmt certainly gets more wrist time than my SMPc; I find it considerably more comfortable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaskoo (Jun 26, 2018)

tenurepro said:


> My 38 mm c60 gmt certainly gets more wrist time than my SMPc; I find it considerably more comfortable
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is one hell of a bold statement!

Sent using my telepathic superpowers!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

househalfman said:


> This 38mm only looks too small next to my SMPc but on its own it might actually be perfect for me...





tenurepro said:


> My 38 mm c60 gmt certainly gets more wrist time than my SMPc; I find it considerably more comfortable


This was exactly my issue. Swapping back and forth it was always a weird adjustment going from a 41mm SMP to the Trident and back. I didn't really notice or care about the smallish size until I had the Omega, but wearing the CW for any length of time it was just so damn comfortable. It's an ideal nice knock around diver in my opinion. I may get yet another 38mm C60 since the 40mm bracelet fitment didn't work out for me and they don't seem to want to do half-links for the bracelet.


----------



## tenurepro (Aug 6, 2017)

zaskoo said:


> This is one hell of a bold statement!
> 
> Sent using my telepathic superpowers!


Bold but true!
SMP hasn't seen action since Dec 10. The 38 mm C60 gmt has been on the wrist for the last 20 days. Normally I do weekly rotation, but the c60 on leather is just so nice so I keep on wearing it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

tenurepro said:


> Bold but true!
> SMP hasn't seen action since Dec 10. The 38 mm C60 gmt has been on the wrist for the last 20 days. Normally I do weekly rotation, but the c60 on leather is just so nice so I keep on wearing it.
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20191230/95fc5f6d44055dcb358a153d7a7a1eca.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Word.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ You are killing me, ck.


----------



## zaskoo (Jun 26, 2018)

tenurepro said:


> Bold but true!
> SMP hasn't seen action since Dec 10. The 38 mm C60 gmt has been on the wrist for the last 20 days. Normally I do weekly rotation, but the c60 on leather is just so nice so I keep on wearing it.
> 
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying you are wrong. Just got impressed by that statement. Never really had a chance to compare CW and SMP on my own.

Sometimes the crown of my 38mm C60 got really deep in to the back of my hand. And it was pain in the ass trying to fit it under a cuff. Although I have tried so many times.

Sent using my telepathic superpowers!


----------



## tenurepro (Aug 6, 2017)

zaskoo said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying you are wrong. Just got impressed by that statement. Never really had a chance to compare CW and SMP on my own.
> 
> Sometimes the crown of my 38mm C60 got really deep in to the back of my hand. And it was pain in the ass trying to fit it under a cuff. Although I have tried so many times.
> 
> Sent using my telepathic superpowers!


No offense taken at all. The SMP is a really lovely watch for sure. I do have small wrists and for a long time I though I can pull off 40mm+ watches. The c60 was the first 38 mm watch I got and I think the size works better for my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Toonces said:


> ^ You are killing me, ck.


I'm going to set eBay and WatchRecon alerts and start PMing you when I see these come up 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Double-wristing today...


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm interested in buying my first CW. 38 c60 pro.

Anyone know how I can get a hold of a promo/coupon/voucher to save a few bucks?

Appreciated. Happy new years.


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## zaskoo (Jun 26, 2018)

KogKiller said:


> I'm interested in buying my first CW. 38 c60 pro.
> 
> Anyone know how I can get a hold of a promo/coupon/voucher to save a few bucks?
> 
> Appreciated. Happy new years.


There was promo code but it got expired on 24-th of December. I think now there is no active code. 
But you need to check Clearance section on their site. Yesterday it was full of C60 nearly new models minus 30%. Today all are gone but if you refresh it daily you may find what you looking for. Good luck!

Sent using my telepathic superpowers!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

KogKiller said:


> I'm interested in buying my first CW. 38 c60 pro.
> 
> Anyone know how I can get a hold of a promo/coupon/voucher to save a few bucks?
> 
> Appreciated. Happy new years.


Christmas is over so I guess 125XMAS19 no longer works. Just go to their clearance section on your phone and never close it, open it when you wake up in the morning, I'm sure you'll find a "nearly new" one at a good discount.


----------



## zaskoo (Jun 26, 2018)

househalfman said:


> Double-wristing today...


That was me when I got my C60 and an Alpinist simultaneously. One was on my left wrist one on my right wrist or in my pocket. That was my routine for couple of weeks. I was not capable of choosing only one to wear. For some reason sold them both and of course regret it. Call me nuts but I miss those times...

Sent using my telepathic superpowers!


----------



## tenurepro (Aug 6, 2017)

Starting the countdown early - happy 2020!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

tenurepro said:


> Starting the countdown early - happy 2020!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same to you! Looks good on that strap, nice combo!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Wow these photos of the SMP next to the Trident make me really want to see one of these Mk3s in person. I think mine is still the best ever made but I wonder if that would change if I saw one in person...


----------



## VinceWatch (Aug 7, 2012)

Overall I think this is a very good looking watch and I like it, just not quite enough to buy one. I really like the trident second hand.


----------



## Mee-Losh (Jan 5, 2020)

A lot of watches on sale (50% off, 30% off), lots of C65 Tridents...
I'm new to the forum, so can't post proper links yet.
You can get the full address by concatenating this to the website address:
/events/jansale2020/half-price


----------



## zaskoo (Jun 26, 2018)

60% off nearly new section is already empty. 

Sent using my telepathic superpowers!


----------



## Cool Watch Syndrome (Jun 26, 2019)

Received this over Christmas and loving it so far.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

househalfman said:


> I just received a 38mm but also have the 40mm on order - only one stays obviously


And here's the 40mm..










It's definitely closer to the SMPc wearability-wise, though it's quite a bit thicker (13.5mm vs 13mm per my caliper). And here's what it looks like next to it...










...and next to the 38mm...










...and here's the whole gang...










As much as I like the 38mm, I just don't think I'm ready for it just yet so I'm sticking to the 40mm for now.

Having all 3 on hand, the most obvious thing to me is how nice the (external?) AR coating on the SMPc is.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> And here's the 40mm..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice

So...who's staying for the long haul? 

Has the SMPc locked in a keeper spot yet or is it still in limbo?

Nice to have some choice of sizes with CW.


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Freshly arrived. Swapped out for EO MN Strap.

[


http://imgur.com/4wDtFSe


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

whoagorgeous said:


> Freshly arrived. Swapped out for EO MN Strap.
> 
> [
> 
> ...


Nice! Diggin the wrist band also.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Nice
> 
> So...who's staying for the long haul?
> 
> ...


Thank you! I think I'll come back to the 38mm eventually but for now the 40mm gets the call.

The SMPc is going to be on its way to its new owner tomorrow


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

I'll need your help here !
Not sure which one yet, but I'm looking for a C60 with the red bezel or with the white dial. Unless someone has some sort of secret info for the release of those color option in 40mm, they are only in 42mm. I didn't find any comparison shot of the 42mm with other models/size of the C60. 


I already have the 40mm version in black and it's a sweet spot in terms of size. I also have the Bronze both in 43 and 38; the first is a bit big but it's ok considering the sport style and the bronze, the second is a bit too small. 

Does someone has this 42mm C60 with one of the other C60 I have (the bronze 43mm is the best way to compare, I think). 

Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

DTDiver said:


> Does someone has this 42mm C60 with one of the other C60 I have (the bronze 43mm is the best way to compare, I think).


From left to right: 43mm - 42mm - 40mm


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



househalfman said:


> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200114/57877a7a24da2e32072268252e0b89c5.jpg[/IMG]


Blue hotness  IMO the best Mk3 colorway thus far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

MK2.5 C60 Black PVD + MK3 C60 Blue + C65 Pepsi GMT = My new ultimate GADA


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Adventureman said:


> From left to right: 43mm - 42mm - 40mm


Thanks for this. You convinced me that I'll wait the red bezel in 40mm.

Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## zaskoo (Jun 26, 2018)

Is it only me or discount politics of CW is getting annoying? I mean two weeks ago there was Special Event for subscribers. Now there is new discounts. And every day they put different models on sale. Don't get me wrong I have nothing against sales or discounts, but why don't they put everything they decided at once from the first day? Now I'm constantly refreshing their site to check if there is something new on sale and ask myself didn't I miss some great deal. Definitely not a fan of this sales model. 

Sent using my telepathic superpowers!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes it is pretty frustrating. Keep in mind that the sales and discounts are not all the same though. The Nearly New at 30% off (which there are some now) pop up randomly without notice and despite what they say on the website I am certain most of them are watches returned on the 60 day policy. So I think what happens is they wait until they have a few of the "used" watches to sell and put them on the website without notice. The special event was different from that. There were a limited amount/models of new watches at 30, 50 and 60% off and was mostly clearing out old stock on the deeply discounted ones. The 100 and 125 off vouchers for buying new are revolving based on season or holiday and can be had pretty much any time. There's no reason to buy a CW without getting $125 off the list price, you just have to be patient. 30% off the Nearly New is a matter of luck of when you check the site or it being posted here or the CW FB group.


----------



## zaskoo (Jun 26, 2018)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

Today they put C65 on minus 60% in Nearly New section. Which was exactly 278 GBP. Immediately trieng to buy it, but the site was so slow. After few minutes it loaded and guess what... item was out of stock. For a moment I thought the whole site will fall under generated traffic. This is not right!

Sent using my telepathic superpowers!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

On a Barton Khaki Canvas:


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

There's a big difference between their big discounts (30+%, nearly new) and their general discounts ($125 off). The general discounts, which are basically quarterly, are on anything in the catalog and there is no limit on the number of pieces on offer at that price. The heavy discounts are on select pieces (not models, specific pieces) and quantities are limited. There may be only one example of a particular model put up for such a discount. These are to clear out demo/display models or leftovers of discontinued or old stock. I suspect some of the nearly new may be returns.


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

ChrisWMT said:


> On a Barton Khaki Canvas:


That's a killer combo, helps having a quick release bracelet too since bracelets are such a pain.

Does anyone know if these newer bracelets fit older trident models?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

There are a few more watches offered at 50% off today if anyone is interested.


----------



## zaskoo (Jun 26, 2018)

MX793 said:


> There's a big difference between their big discounts (30+%, nearly new) and their general discounts ($125 off). The general discounts, which are basically quarterly, are on anything in the catalog and there is no limit on the number of pieces on offer at that price. The heavy discounts are on select pieces (not models, specific pieces) and quantities are limited. There may be only one example of a particular model put up for such a discount. These are to clear out demo/display models or leftovers of discontinued or old stock. I suspect some of the nearly new may be returns.


Thank you for clearing the topic, but I assume everyone in here is well aware with offered discounts. My problem is CW not posting discounted models at once, but periodically. Now I need to stay online and refresh constantly their website. Even when I found what I want to buy it's just impossible because of website failure and after few minutes the item is out of stock.

Sent using my telepathic superpowers!


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

It may be frustrating but the staggered offerings may be to give buyers in different time zones an opportunity to buy so from that perspective it seems fair to me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zaskoo (Jun 26, 2018)

AFG08 said:


> It may be frustrating but the staggered offerings may be to give buyers in different time zones an opportunity to buy so from that perspective it seems fair to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


At first this seems right, but according to my experience so far, they place new offerings between 10:00h. and 17:00h. local time. Didn't see any new offerings posted outside local working hours. So I doubt they have international buyers in mind.

Sent using my telepathic superpowers!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

zaskoo said:


> Thank you for clearing the topic, but I assume everyone in here is well aware with offered discounts. My problem is CW not posting discounted models at once, but periodically. Now I need to stay online and refresh constantly their website. Even when I found what I want to buy it's just impossible because of website failure and after few minutes the item is out of stock.
> 
> Sent using my telepathic superpowers!


I can see it's frustrating but cw isn't in the business of trying to sell watches at a discount.

They sell watches on sale as a way to move that inventory.

Id look at it as a nice gesture on cw part.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## zaskoo (Jun 26, 2018)

*Re: * &quot;Official&quot; Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



ryan850 said:


> I can see it's frustrating but cw isn't in the business of trying to sell watches at a discount.
> 
> They sell watches on sale as a way to move that inventory.
> 
> ...


I guess you are right and really appreciate their gesture, but once again, why don't they list everything at once?
If I have 10 items left in stock and decide to put them on sale, I'll list them and try to move the inventory. 
What logic stands behind, for example listing on day one 3 items, on day two more 3 items, on day tree 2 items and so on. Did they need more visits on their website? I don't get it?

Sent using my telepathic superpowers!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Let's get back on track here. No sense complaining about a sale.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

*Re: * &quot;Official&quot; Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



zaskoo said:


> I guess you are right and really appreciate their gesture, but once again, why don't they list everything at once?
> If I have 10 items left in stock and decide to put them on sale, I'll list them and try to move the inventory.
> What logic stands behind, for example listing on day one 3 items, on day two more 3 items, on day tree 2 items and so on. Did they need more visits on their website? I don't get it?
> 
> Sent using my telepathic superpowers!


Might be to drum up more traffic. If there aren't many pieces to sell and they put them all up at once, early birds snatch up the worm in the first day or two and perhaps word gets out of the sale and people show up a day or two later and there's nothing left. Meanwhile, if you put some stuff up on the first day, people buy and word gets out of a sale over the next few days, and they trickle more stuff out so people who don't hear about it until a day or two later might have a chance at snagging something.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: * &quot;Official&quot; Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



MX793 said:


> Might be to drum up more traffic. If there aren't many pieces to sell and they put them all up at once, early birds snatch up the worm in the first day or two and perhaps word gets out of the sale and people show up a day or two later and there's nothing left. Meanwhile, if you put some stuff up on the first day, people buy and word gets out of a sale over the next few days, and they trickle more stuff out so people who don't hear about it until a day or two later might have a chance at snagging something.


This is sort of my thinking on it but taking that further, if people don't see what they want at a discount I think they figure they might look at the other non-sale watches and get one of those, maybe with a voucher code. Also, the Nearly New stuff is most likely 60/60 returns so I doubt they'd save those and put them all up at once, but instead offer them as they collect small batches.

By the way, this morning I emailed Mike France and Adrian Buchmann pleading the case for them to make half-links for their bracelets.


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

I've had a 38mm c60 mk3 in blue for a month or so now. Like several other folks here, I was unlucky on bracelet sizing with my 6.25" wrist. With all the links removed on both the 12 and 6 side, I had the extension set to the max. When my wrist swelled, it was tight enough to leave marks on my wrist. Also, the folding mechanism was long enough that the first real link on the 12 o'clock side wasn't curving around my wrist, instead making a funny angle.

With an extra link placed on the 12 o'clock side, I had to keep the extension pulled all the way in. The watch would slide over my wrist bone which drives me crazy. So while I had a decent fit, I lost out on the capability to adjust on the fly.

So I've modded the watch a little bit. I removed the link on the 12 o'clock side that attached to the clasp. It's just a normal spring bar.









Here's what the clasp looks like:









I hoped to put the spring bar from the bracelet endlink back into a spare link, but unfortunately it was too thick, even with the collar removed. I found a 16mm aftermarket spring bar which was skinny enough. I installed this into the clasp. However, the extra link isn't as wide as the endlink, and I was worried about the spring bar buckling. So I managed to squeeze a 17mm spring bar in, and it was tight, but made a much more secure fit with the clasp.









One difference to note is that the link isn't shaved down like the endlink is. The flat ridge is what prevents the end link from rotating, but it is very thin and I wasn't confident grinding the extra link down. So while the extra link can fit in, it allows rotation. I think if you tried to forcibly rotate the link while the bracelet wasn't on the wrist, the spring bar would take the load. So I'm going to be a little more careful when not wearing the watch, but I'm probably being overly cautious.

Here's a picture of the flat machining on the endlink:









After reinstalling on the watch head, it feels perfectly secure. Despite the slightly larger link, the clasp still closes fine. There is a little more friction while adjusting the clasp, but nothing significant. I'm now sized in the middle of the adjustable range, allowing my wrist to grow and shrink. Also, the rotation of the first link is just past the fold out piece, following my wrist curve better. It's much more comfortable overall.









I think this will probably mar the extra link, but it's worth the comfort in my opinion.

Good luck!


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

Forgot a wrist shot!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Interesting project, hairy. Glad that solution worked for you.

So a couple of news items to share from me:

I am joining the "club" again. I am waiting on a 40mm Black Trident Pro C60 Mk3 on a hybrid strap to be delivered today.










I got it via the NN offerings. I plan to wear it on a grey Erika's MN strap and a couple other leather straps I have and maybe a mesh bracelet too. That will be the for the time being because...

I have it on very good authority that CW plan to offer new bracelets within the next year that will have half-links!! and screw in pins. They will be compatible with the Mk3 cases. I will definitely be buying one as soon as they become available.

I went with black this time because it's more versatile swapping straps and with a blue AT, I didn't want another blue watch. Once I sell the Traska Summiteer when it arrives in late February (KS pre-ordered) I am officially done collecting/flipping for a while, probably until I turn 55 in a few years.

CW fanboy status reinstated.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

The bracelet definitely needs a refresh. Mine fits well enough (except very early in the morning when my wrist is stick-thin, but even then) but it looks like they forgot to do any finishing on it - no polishing, no chamfers whatsoever.


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Trident bronzo update









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

househalfman said:


> The bracelet definitely needs a refresh. Mine fits well enough (except very e*arly in the morning when my wrist is stick-thin*, but even then) but it looks like they forgot to do any finishing on it - no polishing, no chamfers whatsoever.


Interesting, because my wrist tends to be the opposite in the morning. Since I have a bit of dialog going on the bracelet update and I agree with what you've said, I am going to pass on those thoughts. It definitely could use a little refinement. The polished center links from the old needed to go for sure, but they kind of took it to the other extreme.


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Interesting, because my wrist tends to be the opposite in the morning. Since I have a bit of dialog going on the bracelet update and I agree with what you've said, I am going to pass on those thoughts. It definitely could use a little refinement. The polished center links from the old needed to go for sure, but they kind of took it to the other extreme.


You can pass on my thoughts as well:

Would love smaller links for greater flexibility, or moving to a fully articulated oyster link. Jubilees and super engineers and such are much more comfortable because they wrap better.

Before performing the mod I just did, I would have liked to be able to take out another link on the 6 oclock side to center the clasp under my wrist (small wrist problems...)

Since this is kind of a dressy diver, a jubilee or a 5 link grand seiko style would look pretty sharp. At least some polished accents to match the case better. As it is, the brushing is very well done, but some polish would make it pop.

Love the quick release mechanism, but I have a feeling it forced the width of the center link to be so wide. It looks a little funny in my opinion.

The adjustable clasp is awesome. The addition of half links would be even more awesome.

Personally, i like pin and collar more than screw links. Loctite is always too tight or too loose, and I worry about the screws backing out.

Tolerances on the current bracelet are excellent.


----------



## tenurepro (Aug 6, 2017)

IronHide said:


> Trident bronzo update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! I was it naturally aged or did you dunk it in something for that glorious look

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenurepro (Aug 6, 2017)

IronHide said:


> Trident bronzo update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And... does it leave any residue on your wrist, shirts or watch box when wearing it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

tenurepro said:


> And... does it leave any residue on your wrist, shirts or watch box when wearing it ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey there, thanks! This one is all natural patina. I live on the coast and wear it to the beach as often as possible.

It doesn't rub off on skin, clothing, or in the watch box like you're thinking. The patina is surface oxidation and can scratch off. Actually, wearing it in the ocean will typically remove/add some patina, so it's constantly changing. But what you see is definitely "stuck" to the case such that it won't ruin your shirt, etc.

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

It's here and just what I expected. I certainly can't tell this is "Nearly New", not a scratch, blemish or sign that it's been touched or anything before. The bezel is crisper and better aligned than the previous with no play at all. The ghost flags are definitely less visible on the black model than blue. Something interesting I have noticed is that the name at 9 and space at 12 is not nearly as noticeable in person on wrist as it is in pictures.

I like it on both of these straps and will likely be getting a mesh bracelet and black leather strap for it too.


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Slow patina









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

Rice and Gravy said:


> It's here and just what I expected. I certainly can't tell this is "Nearly New", not a scratch, blemish or sign that it's been touched or anything before. The bezel is crisper and better aligned than the previous with no play at all. The ghost flags are definitely less visible on the black model than blue. Something interesting I have noticed is that the name at 9 and space at 12 is not nearly as noticeable in person on wrist as it is in pictures.
> 
> I like it on both of these straps and will likely be getting a mesh bracelet and black leather strap for it too.


Looks great, especially on the EO. 
The news about the new bracelet is good to hear. I think most owners want the screw in links even though the pin and collar system CW uses is very secure and not too difficult to make the adjustments, surely a lot easier than Seiko. The half links though is the big news. I'm lucky as I got a great fit on my c60 mk lll bracelet but a lot of owners really need the half link to dial in the fit. On my Omega Seamaster, I could not have gotten the fit I wanted without the half links even with an adjustable clasp.
And I agree with you that with all the moaning about CW's logo placement, it is barely noticeable to me. I rarely even think about it when wearing the watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



AFG08 said:


> And I agree with you that with all the moaning about CW's logo placement, it is barely noticeable to me. I rarely even think about it when wearing the watch.


I also agree with this. I didn't buy CW watches for quite some time because I really objected to the boring logo and its placement. But late last June I went ahead and ordered a NN Trident bronze and in person I didn't even really notice it, probably distracted by the overall appeal of the watch on wrist. Within a few weeks I had ordered a white dial Trident chronometer and also don't notice the logo.

What I do notice is the outstanding quality of a really solid timepiece that punches well above its price point, especially when purchased NN.

I should add that the bronze Trident is easily the most complimented watch I've ever worn. I think it might mostly be the bronze and the bezel design (a Rolex YM owner even thought it was a new version of the YM).


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



PetrosD said:


> What I do notice is the outstanding quality of a really solid timepiece that punches well above its price point, especially when purchased NN.


Does the bronze buckle with the C60 fit your Barton Elite Silicone? It seems hard to find one that would match the navy dial and also fit the default buckle.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

New C6o Elite 1000's announced - They're titanium and now with bracelet and day /date which you'll love or hate. I think they look great. Hopefully I can Get a Ti bracelet for my Elite 1000.

Also new $125 off spring code (125SPRING20) good through March 31st


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



Devarika Woulf said:


> Does the bronze buckle with the C60 fit your Barton Elite Silicone? It seems hard to find one that would match the navy dial and also fit the default buckle.


I don't know, I didn't use it. I have an Evant bronze diver for which I had purchased a couple of extra bronze buckles to put on additional straps, including a rubber or silicone. Unfortunately, that diver came with straps that don't taper (20mm at the lugs and at the buckle), and I cannot find 20mm straps I like that don't taper. So I've been sitting on these bronze buckles that are 20mm.

However, the Barton Elite tapers 2mm and the lugs on the C60 are 22mm, so I'm using the Evant buckles on the Barton strap and it works great to have a bronze case matching the bronze buckle.

With any luck I'll still find a good rubber strap that's 20mm end to end and I can use remaining buckle to get a rubber strap on my Evant.

If the C60 strap tapers to 20mm, then the buckle from it would fit the Barton.


----------



## tikkathree (Oct 11, 2014)

Good afternoon all from my sole C60. 
I'm still sore at missing the C60 COSC Mkii in the current sale because I was completely unaware of an omission in my klarna finance application. 
This C60 I'm fond of but would still grab a standard white dial C60.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## fx2243 (Jun 12, 2017)

AFG08 said:


> On my Omega Seamaster, I could not have gotten the fit I wanted without the half links even with an adjustable clasp.
> 
> And I agree with you that with all the moaning about CW's logo placement, it is barely noticeable to me. I rarely even think about it when wearing the watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


With you on the half link on the Seamaster but got a great fit on my C65 GMT without one, it's the luck of the draw!

Ditto, the logo placement, the people who are most vocal about it probably haven't worn one for any length of time. Same goes for the helium escape valve on the Seamaster.

Those new Elites look very good too...tempting.


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

Here is a review of my Christopher Ward Trident GMT 600 C60 MK2


----------



## splaadox (Oct 31, 2019)

My first Christopher Ward! Love it! Pity the lume is weak.


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

The lume on my one is great


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

So Christopher Ward notified me they have released a new Titanium bracelet because I had bought the C60 Elite 1000. Of course there were only 300, and I paid a hefty sum even with the discount. The price: $340.00 for this new Titanium bracelet. It sure would be nice if they offer a little better price to the chosen few that jumped on the bandwagon for their Limited Edition release.

Note: I just sent the watch back because it was loosing 15 seconds a day on the whoop-te-do COSC certified chronometer. :-|

Thanks for purchasing it too. For another $340. we would like to offer you the long awaited bracelet -- o|

Gotta love capitalism, well, what with Brexit and all :-d


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

Barton silicone strap arrived this morning.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I've tried these straps in the past and never seem to get the fit I prefer, but seems to be ok this time with this case length.

I am very pleased with the time keeping of the Trident so far, runs 1.5-2.5 seconds slow per day. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

I've tried these straps in the past and never seem to get the fit I prefer, but seems to be ok this time with this case length.

I am very pleased with the time keeping of the Trident so far, runs 1.5-2.5 seconds slow per day.

A couple of other things I have noticed having this for a few days now.

The lume is definitely improved and the lumed bezel is a nice touch.

It wears and looks a little smaller than the 40mm would suggest, but the weight and height make it feel substantial, in a good way.

The crown feels and looks bigger and more prominent than past versions. Still getting used to that. Fortunately it doesn't dig in or bother me at all.

The gloss and shine of the dial and ceramic bezel along with the some of the polished surfaces of the case look great, but make it less tooly than many dive watches. I like it in that it makes the watch more versatile.

As mentioned before, the name location is a non-issue for me in the flesh, it's much more noticeable in pictures, but the twin flags at 12 being applied and lumed or somehow more visible would be a really, really nice touch with this dial and look great I think.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

The Barton is quite comfortable, but I think I prefer it on this.


----------



## Mee-Losh (Jan 5, 2020)

Hey, guys, I have a quick question and I was hoping some of you could help.
So, I'm wondering about *the "real" lug-to-lug dimensions on the Mk3 40mm version?*
I know what it states on the website (47.46mm), but I've been watching this Random Rob review of a black 40mm version and he claims he measured the lug-to-lug to be 49.6mm.
For somebody with a 6.6" wrist (albeit flat), these potential 2mm make quite the difference, and I've been going back and forth between the 40mm and 38mm versions in my mind, so once I decide to pull the trigger (hopefully real soon), I want to make sure I made the right decision because it's not easy making the exchange from where I'm writing (in Europe, but outside EU).
So anyway, if somebody could please measure their 40mm Mk3 Trident's lug-to-lug and share, that would go a long way towards putting my mind at ease. Thanks!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



Mee-Losh said:


> Hey, guys, I have a quick question and I was hoping some of you could help.
> So, I'm wondering about *the "real" lug-to-lug dimensions on the Mk3 40mm version?*
> I know what it states on the website (47.46mm), but I've been watching this Random Rob review of a black 40mm version and he claims he measured the lug-to-lug to be 49.6mm.
> For somebody with a 6.6" wrist (albeit flat), these potential 2mm make quite the difference, and I've been going back and forth between the 40mm and 38mm versions in my mind, so once I decide to pull the trigger (hopefully real soon), I want to make sure I made the right decision because it's not easy making the exchange from where I'm writing (in Europe, but outside EU).
> So anyway, if somebody could please measure their 40mm Mk3 Trident's lug-to-lug and share, that would go a long way towards putting my mind at ease. Thanks!


My digital caliper says 47.5mm. Was Rob perhaps referring to the 42mm? I have a 6.5" wrist and I had both the 38mm and 40mm at the same time and went with the 40. I thought the 38 was too small for the current tastes.

Do note that the (male) end links of the bracelet does extend the L2L to about 51mm but since it follows the shape of the wrist then it should be OK.

Edit: 40 on the bracelet and 38 on the leather...


----------



## Mee-Losh (Jan 5, 2020)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

Thank you very much, househalfman, this is most helpful!
Random Rob has another video where he reviews the blue 42mm, and - oddly enough - in that one he measures the l2l to be 49.25mm, which is smaller than what he stated for the black 40mm he measured some months earlier in another review. So, like you suggested, I hoped he might have actually referred to the protruding center end link of the bracelet and included that in his 40mm measurement, although he didn't specify that he did and he usually measures that separately in his videos and lets the viewers know. So I had to double-check.
Anyway, this puts my mind at ease, and your response is twice as helpful since we share the same wrist size and you've already had both on your wrist (at the same time, no less  ). Fwiw, on the photo both look good on you (and these overhand photos can be deceiving and make the watches appear larger than they are in reality), but you made the call that the 40 looks better, so I think I'll trust your judgement in that regard.
Thanks again, that was super helpful!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

For what it's worth I feel like I could've gone with either one. In fact if I didn't have both sizes on hand I'm pretty sure I would've been perfectly fine with the 38.

On another note not too long after I decided to keep the 40, I met up with a non-WIS friend who thought I was wearing a ladies watch because it was, and I quote, "too small and too dainty". He was wearing a 46mm fossil


----------



## Mee-Losh (Jan 5, 2020)

househalfman said:


> On another note not too long after I decided to keep the 40, I met up with a non-WIS friend who thought I was wearing a ladies watch because it was, and I quote, "too small and too dainty". He was wearing a 46mm fossil


Ha ha, the fact that he was able to mistake a CW diver for a ladies watch tells you all you need to know, really. 
I was never into the whole "oversized watches" trend. Part of it is having a slender wrist and part is that I don't believe that trend will persist much longer. So I'll be buying the 40mm with the belief that it will be "just right" for my wrist rather than just trying to avoid wearing a watch that is too small for today's trends.
But it's good to know that when I get the 40mm version (as opposed to 38mm), a few less people will accuse me of sporting a ladies watch, thanks for the heads-up! ;-)


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

6.6" wrister and I have a couple of 38mm Tridents. The dial is about the same size as you'd find on many 40mm divers (actually bigger than the dial on a Sub or Sub-a-like), so they wear a little larger than some other 38mm divers (like the SKX013) and a little closer to a 40. The 40 would look a little more "contemporary", but I don't think the 38 looks too small or feminine on a smaller wrist.


----------



## tenurepro (Aug 6, 2017)

Mee-Losh said:


> Ha ha, the fact that he was able to mistake a CW diver for a ladies watch tells you all you need to know, really.
> I was never into the whole "oversized watches" trend. Part of it is having a slender wrist and part is that I don't believe that trend will persist much longer. So I'll be buying the 40mm with the belief that it will be "just right" for my wrist rather than just trying to avoid wearing a watch that is too small for today's trends.
> But it's good to know that when I get the 40mm version (as opposed to 38mm), a few less people will accuse me of sporting a ladies watch, thanks for the heads-up! ;-)


I have similar sized wrist and I really enjoy the 38 mm mk3 gmt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mee-Losh (Jan 5, 2020)

MX793, tenurepro: thanks for your input. It's good to know that I wouldn't be making a mistake going either way. Having said that, I'm leaning towards the 40mm version at the moment, but you are definitely planting back the seeds of doubt in my mind. Would you say that, having the opportunity to make the purchase all over again, you would choose the 38mm over 40mm again?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Regarding the size, the 40mm is definitely 47.5mm lug tip to lug tip, but the lugs curve significantly downward, which I think makes it appear shorter than that. It wears very nicely on my 6.75" wrist. I also tried the 42mm at one point and while the LtoL on that is about 1.5mm longer there are few other things that contribute to it being a pretty beefy watch - the lugs on that one are wider at 22mm, the height is .5mm taller than the 40mm and it weighs 12g more at 95g. It felt significantly bigger on wrist than just the 2mm case size.

Regarding 38mm Tridents, of which I have owned 3; On a bracelet I felt like it was mostly fine in size, but it's a pretty stubby watch since the lug to lug is 45mm to go with the 38mm case and 13mm height. The face is also pretty small too. It looked odd and really small to me on my wrist when worn on a strap, so those always stayed on the bracelet.

Mee-Losh, worst case scenario is buy both 38mm and 40mm sizes, and return one once you sort out the size that works best for you?


----------



## tenurepro (Aug 6, 2017)

My wrists are 6 2/8”
Initially, all my watch collection was 40 to 42 mm chunky watches... I liked the oversized look but certainly not all of my watches were comfortable too wear. I decided to try the trident gmt in 38mm and I immediately liked the proportions... my wrists are smaller than yours so you may like the 40 mm better. But if your already have larger watches, you may want to try the 38 mm size... either way, I don’t think you can go wrong as the difference is subtle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

38mm on 7 1/4" wrist.........I'm liking the return to more traditional sizes. As I get older I find the "dinner plates" and "manhole covers" less desirable. I'm cruising the 37-41mm range from now on. It's nice to have these options.


----------



## Mee-Losh (Jan 5, 2020)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Mee-Losh, worst case scenario is buy both 38mm and 40mm sizes, and return one once you sort out the size that works best for you?


Rice and Gravy, tenurepro, slorollin, thanks for your advice and valuable input, it's really been super helpful. Unfortunately, what I quoted above is not an option for me due to various reasons, so I'll have to get it right the first time. I'm leaning heavily towards a 40mm atm. I'll make sure to come back here and post some pics once I pull the trigger.


----------



## dmukherjee18 (Sep 16, 2019)

My C60...awesome watch for the price


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

New strap and lume shot









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

38mm on a 6.25" wrist. I will echo that the 38mm is a little bit stubby and tall for its size, but the lug length and diameter is perfect.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Has anyone that owns a Ward with a 20mm bracelet ever tried installing the bracelet on an Nth sub?


----------



## Mee-Losh (Jan 5, 2020)

Pulled the trigger on a black 40mm in the NN section yesterday (originally with a hybrid strap, but I also ordered a new bracelet separately) - with the -30% off and the spring promo code, the deal was just too good to pass. b-)
Hopefully I made the right choice size-wise (6.6" wrist here), especially because of those pesky protruding center end-links that househalfman measured at 51mm (again, thanks for the help there!), but I guess we'll find out soon enough. 
All that's left now is to wait and hope that I don't end up with a lemon.
Thanks all for the help in choosing the size and I'll come back with some pics soon!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

Good choice, congrats!

Post pictures when it arrives. In the meantime, here is mine.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

92gli said:


> Has anyone that owns a Ward with a 20mm bracelet ever tried installing the bracelet on an Nth sub?


Which generation? CW changed the sprinbar location between Mk2 and Mk3 Tridents. Bracelet from my Mk3 will not fit my Mk2.

No idea if either will fit an NTH. As memory serves, springbars are closer to the case on the Mk2.


----------



## Mee-Losh (Jan 5, 2020)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

@Rice and Gravy: Very stylish! :-!


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

MX793 said:


> Which generation? CW changed the sprinbar location between Mk2 and Mk3 Tridents. Bracelet from my Mk3 will not fit my Mk2.
> 
> No idea if either will fit an NTH. As memory serves, springbars are closer to the case on the Mk2.


Mk3 I guess. I had a C65 in my possession briefly and it didn't occur to me to try it until after I returned the watch and also saw that the bracelet is only $165


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

92gli said:


> Mk3 I guess. I had a C65 in my possession briefly and it didn't occur to me to try it until after I returned the watch and also saw that the bracelet is only $165


C65 diver or Vintage? Divers are 22mm, so those definitely won't fit.

Also, I think the C65 Vintage end links are different from the C60.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

MX793 said:


> C65 I know won't fit an NTH. 22mm lugs.


There are C65s with 20mm. Not many though. 2 military ones and the c65 vintage


----------



## tenurepro (Aug 6, 2017)

Here is mine today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)

Yesterday I unwrapped my 30's present, and I am now owner of this nice C60 Bronze









More pictures to come!


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

ondris said:


> Yesterday I unwrapped my 30's present, and I am now owner of this nice C60 Bronze
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks great on your wrist. I got mine in July and it has developed a really nice natural patina since then.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

That bronze is great looking!


----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)

One more:


----------



## heffergm (Feb 8, 2020)

Opinions on the fit?


----------



## heffergm (Feb 8, 2020)

heffergm said:


> Opinions on the fit?


I should mention, it's a 40mm and I've got a ~6.5" wrist. I'm always a little "skeptical" of the close up wrist shot... the perspective always makes the watch appear larger than it does when considered in normal view. I think in the full frame shot it's about on the money for a dive watch, and I'm really not a huge watch guy. I feel like given how the 40 fits, the 38 would have been a bit too 'squat'... more bracelet over the width of the face, etc.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

heffergm said:


> Opinions on the fit?
> 
> View attachment 14880061
> 
> ...


Looks just fine


----------



## Mee-Losh (Jan 5, 2020)

heffergm said:


> Opinions on the fit?


I think it's just fine IRL if the pics portray it in this light, cause I know how deceiving the pics can be and you're absolutely right that the close-up wrist shot usually skews the perception the most.
Having said that - I feel like I have a horse in this race because we have roughly the same wrist size and I have this same 40mm black Trident being delivered to me by the end of the week, so... ;-)
Wear it in good health!


----------



## heffergm (Feb 8, 2020)

I've got a pretty decent spread across the top of my wrist (i.e. my wrists are very flat), probably ~50mm, and the lugs on the Mk3 turn down a lot, so I think it's about perfect for me in terms of a good size dive watch face that doesn't look ridiculous with overhanging lugs, etc.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

heffergm said:


> Opinions on the fit?


Looks good. Doesn't look too big. Watches always look bigger in photos than in real life. Wear what you like, not what others think is the "correct" size.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

That's the right size, IMO.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

On a 6.5"



















Wears kinda like an SKX but thinner, and a tad smaller than a Monta OK2.





































The case also hugs the wrist well and is just rad.



















I always felt it looked right for a contemporary Sub-like diver, and I'm sensitive to size. I feel the same about the SKX, whereas I always felt the OK2 was just ever so slightly too big for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Perfect size 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

What are you wearing Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Geology Rocks (Feb 22, 2015)

Rice and Gravy said:


> What are you wearing Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why you gotta tempt me like that?

Is it March yet? Come on C60 Elite release!


----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)

Patina is developping quite quick:


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Geology Rocks said:


> Why you gotta tempt me like that?
> 
> Is it March yet? Come on C60 Elite release!


Speaking of, anyone other than GR waiting on this to be back in stock?

Seems like a pretty amazing watch. COSC, titanium (42mm weighs less than the 40mm steel), unique matte bezel, open caseback, etc.


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm with you on the retreat from oversized pieces; this one looks great on you. How do you find the thickness?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

The case dimensions are on their website in the descriptions. They are really good about providing all that including weight and lug to lug length.


----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

I hope one of you guys grabbed that blue trident on reddit today. The one day I don't check regularly... Lol. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)

My c60 Bronze is running at-6,7 sec a day.

Really happy with it


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

heffergm said:


> Opinions on the fit?
> 
> View attachment 14880061
> 
> ...


IMHO, the 38 might be the better fit. But it really depends on how it feels to you. I think that for your size wrist the slightly smaller diameter would work better, although the thickness of the CW when you get down to 38mm does seem to make for an awkward watch design.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

PetrosD said:


> IMHO, the 38 might be the better fit. But it really depends on how it feels to you. I think that for your size wrist the slightly smaller diameter would work better, although the thickness of the CW when you get down to 38mm does seem to make for an awkward watch design.


IIRC, the thickness goes up with the diameter. The aspect ratio is about the same for each size.


----------



## zaskoo (Jun 26, 2018)

My newly acquired C60 white/red. It's 38mm, and in my opinion it fits perfectly on my 19cm (7.5 inches) wrist. But I'm not fully convinced about the colour combination. And if only they contrasted the hands and markers with some black outline, there will be no hesitation.
Also I have a distressed brown leather strap that will complete the overall look. 
Can I ask for help? What's your first impression seeing the picture, to keep it or return it?









Sent using my telepathic superpowers!


----------



## tenurepro (Aug 6, 2017)

zaskoo said:


> My newly acquired C60 white/red. It's 38mm, and in my opinion it fits perfectly on my 19cm (7.5 inches) wrist. But I'm not fully convinced about the colour combination. And if only they contrasted the hands and markers with some black outline, there will be no hesitation.
> Also I have a distressed brown leather strap that will complete the overall look.
> Can I ask for help? What's your first impression seeing the picture, to keep it or return it?
> 
> ...


I like it! The red pops out nicely

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

I liked my white dial Chr.Ward, but you are correct that the contrast between the hands and the dial can be troublesome. Especially in bright light it can be difficult to determine the time at a glance. You can see everything, but it takes a second for your eyes to pick out the hands.

It wasn't a show stopper for me, but it is something to consider.

Regarding your particular watch, I love it!


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

Hey guys any thoughts about which GMT model I should get? I like both the black and blue model, and kind of leaning towards the blue dialed one since I have an SKX already. But I'm worried about the versatility of the blue and whether or not I can wear it often with most things. Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

Hey guys any thoughts about which GMT model I should get? I like both the black and blue model, and kind of leaning towards the blue dialed one since I have an SKX already and I really like how the blue looks. But I'm worried about the versatility of the blue and whether or not I can wear it often with most things. Thoughts? Thanks!

View attachment 14905555
View attachment 14905557


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Can't go wrong with either and it's all personal preference. If it matters I have found that the twin flags are a little more visible in person on the blue dial. I personally prefer the black because the date wheel matches as does 2/3 of the GMT hand. It is also more versatile as you mentioned. The blue is a beautiful color and looks good with that orange GMT hand and looks more sporty. Tough choice and none of what I have said likely helps.


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

Yeah this one's just a tough choice overall for me. Maybe if the blue was a bit darker, it would make things a bit easier.
Also anyone know if there will be a big sale at all in the future? I know theres currently the $125 off with the 125SPRING20 code, but not sure if its worth waiting until this summer if there's a bigger summer sale.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

That they regularly or annually have a huge sale is the most common misconception of CW. "Big" sales like 30% and 50% are only on old stock, clearing out old models or logos or Nearly New or Clearance. Limited selection of specific watches are offered at those discounts, not across the board on everything. You could wait and try to grab a Nearly New GMT at 30% off. Timing of that is tough though. The best you are likely to get aside from Nearly New is maybe 15% off, but I don't recall when they usually do that or if that's a common thing. But $125 off is pretty close to 15% on that model I think?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

The blue is pretty versatile. Pairs great with blue (obviously), gray, most earth tones (greens, tans, browns). I'd say it works reasonably well with reds, oranges, and yellows too. Black is probably the only color I don't pair mine with (or if I'm wearing black slacks with a white shirt).


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

It is a darker blue in person than the online pictures would suggest. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## tenurepro (Aug 6, 2017)

gdfan75 said:


> Hey guys any thoughts about which GMT model I should get? I like both the black and blue model, and kind of leaning towards the blue dialed one since I have an SKX already and I really like how the blue looks. But I'm worried about the versatility of the blue and whether or not I can wear it often with most things. Thoughts? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 14905555
> View attachment 14905557


I went with black because I already have a blue diver 
I haven't seen the blue trident in person but my blue SMPc pairs well with brown, blue, grey/silver and depending on the shade, red, straps.... 
go with what tugs more at your senses... you'll find a way to make it work 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

tenurepro said:


> I went with black because I already have a blue diver
> I haven't seen the blue trident in person but my blue SMPc pairs well with brown, blue, grey/silver and depending on the shade, red, straps....
> go with what tugs more at your senses... you'll find a way to make it work
> 
> ...


Beautiful shots of your GMT. Wow. Not making my choice of going with blue any easier. Did you happen to buy it from Chris Ward directly? I wasn't too sure if there would be any customs/duty charges for importing this GMT into the US from UK if I were to buy directly from CW. The watch with the discount code would be $995. I don't know if there's some sort of amount limit so I'm a bit worried.


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

gdfan75 said:


> Beautiful shots of your GMT. Wow. Not making my choice of going with blue any easier. Did you happen to buy it from Chris Ward directly? I wasn't too sure if there would be any customs/duty charges for importing this GMT into the US from UK if I were to buy directly from CW. The watch with the discount code would be $995. I don't know if there's some sort of amount limit so I'm a bit worried.


You're going to be hit with an import fee as any watch over $800 is subject to one. It may be possible to catch a Nearly New version of it under $800 but you'd have to wait for that and be lightning quick to grab one. Stressful.

The amount of your charge varies on the amount spent. You can read more about it here. As for the two choices I would go with black without a doubt. That floating GMT hand is great on there and the black has more depth to it overall.


----------



## tenurepro (Aug 6, 2017)

gdfan75 said:


> Beautiful shots of your GMT. Wow. Not making my choice of going with blue any easier. Did you happen to buy it from Chris Ward directly? I wasn't too sure if there would be any customs/duty charges for importing this GMT into the US from UK if I were to buy directly from CW. The watch with the discount code would be $995. I don't know if there's some sort of amount limit so I'm a bit worried.


I am in Canada. I purchased from cw directly. I shipped regular snail mail (Royal mail from the uk) and I didn't get hit with taxes. Seems like if you go with expedited shipping via ups or fedex, you will Always pay duties. But with you expedited shipping, you may or may not get hit with duties...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

tenurepro said:


> I am in Canada. I purchased from cw directly. I shipped regular snail mail (Royal mail from the uk) and I didn't get hit with taxes. Seems like if you go with expedited shipping via ups or fedex, you will Always pay duties. But with you expedited shipping, you may or may not get hit with duties...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends on what country you're in. CW will ship Royal Mail to Canada and, anecdotally, you have a chance of not getting hit for any duty. Shipment to US is DHL-only, and DHL will ding you for duty.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Finally tracked down a good condition Ti Trident at a price I found acceptable. Expecting it tomorrow so I've been wearing my steels in anticipation. Had a bronze too but found it too top heavy and not versatile enough.


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

3-1-1 said:


> Finally tracked down a good condition Ti Trident at a price I found acceptable. Expecting it tomorrow so I've been wearing my steels in anticipation. Had a bronze too but found it too top heavy and not versatile enough.
> View attachment 14916243
> 
> View attachment 14916245


Haven't seen the red before, that's incredible


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

3-1-1 said:


> Finally tracked down a good condition Ti Trident at a price I found acceptable. Expecting it tomorrow so I've been wearing my steels in anticipation. Had a bronze too but found it too top heavy and not versatile enough.
> [/attach]14916243[/attach]
> [/attach]14916245[/attach]


Nice!

If my wrist could handle the size I'd totally rock an OG v1 Trident Pro in blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Thanks. The big ones wear better than you might think. Pretty sure I will score a MK3 eventually to have an example from each refinement.

The red one, as I understand it, was a limited run for members of the CW forum in 2012. There were 50 red (dubbed the "Red Jag") and 50 blue (coined the "Scooter Blue"). I am a member there, but this one I acquired second hand. Much like the Titanium, I had to restrain myself and pass on a couple lesser condition examples that came up for sale before finally scoring one I was satisfied with. People seem to put hard wear into their CW Tridents. As they should. But it makes locating older models in good condition a challenge. Especially made in such small numbers. Each time one comes up, you wonder will this be my last chance.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Picked up a blue GMT then I couldn't resist a trident pro diver. Both in 42mm on my rather slim wrist they wear very well for 42mm cases.

I still am unsure if I want the 40mm diver instead the 60:60 return policy is the tops.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

A couple more shots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats, they look great!

The design of the case and curved lugs definitely hug the wrist well and make them appear smaller than 42mm, but I found the added heft and the 22mm lug width not to my liking. Just felt too heavy to me.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Congrats, they look great!
> 
> The design of the case and curved lugs definitely hug the wrist well and make them appear smaller than 42mm, but I found the added heft and the 22mm lug width not to my liking. Just felt too heavy to me.


Yeah, I have no issue with the GMT, it definitely feels appropriately sized and somehow the extra hand on the dial really fills it out. Its more whether or not the diver is a keeper. It is superbly well made for the money, looks great, hugs the wrist, but I keep wondering whether the 40mm is just a little more balanced for the simple watch that a diver is? Thinking I may exchange it with CW...

But no complaints as far as the watch itself, more how it fits for my dainty wrist (6.75")


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

You do make a good point about the GMT filling the dial more and I think the numbers make the bezel look larger too. The 40mm does have less open space on the smaller dial, so you may be onto something there. I also have a 6.75" wrist and it's a great fit for me.


----------



## Mee-Losh (Jan 5, 2020)

Hey everybody, just wanted to share some of my thoughts with y'all.
I finally received my CW Trident yesterday. It took 2 weeks for it to get to me once it was shipped, but that's solely due to DHL working like absolute crap in my country and the slow customs. Other than that, everything was spot on.
I ordered *a 40mm black Trident* from the NN section (+ bracelet).
It arrived in immaculate condition, at least as far as the appearance. I have a few Hamiltons and Tissots, and CWard is on par with them as far as finish as even better than my Hamiltons in terms of fit. *It's an absolute dream to wear*. The one problem I have with it is that there's a *definite crackling sound when I'm screwing down the crown*, especially on the last few turns. Doesn't seem to be affecting anything at the moment, other than being annoying, but given how it would be sooo difficult to send that back to CWard for inspection from my country, I'm choosing to live with it for now. I read on another forum that it happens with CWards and supposedly doesn't affect the performance. I'll be keeping an eye on that and keeping my fingers crossed.

I'll try to make one thing perfectly clear for EVERYBODY who has a small wrist in the 6.5" diameter vicinity, like mine (mine's about 6.6"): *the 40mm version is the PERFECT size for ~6.5" wrists*. I myself have been wondering about what version to get (40 vs 38) and I'm very, veeery critical of how my watches fit my wrist (in fact, I'm having serious issues with how the 40mm Hamilton Jazzmaster fits, but that's a whole 'nother topic), but I can say - with 100% certainty - that 40mm is the perfect size and nobody should feel scared to get it. The watch, the beeeeeautiful lugs, the central male end link on the bracelet... they all hug the wrist wonderfully and make the CWard one of my most comfortable watches to wear, certainly the most comfortable one I have on the bracelet.

In conclusion, other than the potential issue with the crackling crown, the watch is absolutely fantastic and the 40mm version is the proper way to go for a ~6.5" wrist.
Fwiw, mine comes in at around +11 secs a day (not great at all), but I can live with that.

P.S. I wasn't intending on posting any pics because I'm too lazy to get them from my phone to my PC, but there have been others who have posted them, and it's pretty much the same watch.  As far as the fit on the 6.5" wrist, I can definitely attest to how the watch-to-wrist ratio appears misleading in pictures and in reality it just looks so darn perfect.
Oh, and thanks all for helping me with the decision a few weeks back, I appreciate it!


----------



## ctf0015 (Feb 10, 2017)

Mee-Losh said:


> Hey everybody, just wanted to share some of my thoughts with y'all.
> I finally received my CW Trident yesterday. It took 2 weeks for it to get to me once it was shipped, but that's solely due to DHL working like absolute crap in my country and the slow customs. Other than that, everything was spot on.
> I ordered *a 40mm black Trident* from the NN section (+ bracelet).
> It arrived in immaculate condition, at least as far as the appearance. I have a few Hamiltons and Tissots, and CWard is on par with them as far as finish as even better than my Hamiltons in terms of fit. *It's an absolute dream to wear*. The one problem I have with it is that there's a *definite crackling sound when I'm screwing down the crown*, especially on the last few turns. Doesn't seem to be affecting anything at the moment, other than being annoying, but given how it would be sooo difficult to send that back to CWard for inspection from my country, I'm choosing to live with it for now. I read on another forum that it happens with CWards and supposedly doesn't affect the performance. I'll be keeping an eye on that and keeping my fingers crossed.
> ...


I'm happy to read this. I am pleased to say my new CW Trident is on its way to my house. I've been toying with the 38 versus 40 and decided on the 40. I have just north of 6.25" wrists and get extremely picky with the L2L.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

My 42mm has been growing on me and I like it on the wrist. But just to be sure I ordered a 40mm to see how it fits (60/60 FTW).

Anyway here's a lume shot for you CW junkies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ Wow, that picture is awesome!


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks, adding some more just having a blast with this diver.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

The initial lume on this is fantastic for sure, and while I wish it lasted a bit longer, it is a HUGE improvement over previous versions IMO.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Rice and Gravy said:


> The initial lume on this is fantastic for sure, and while I wish it lasted a bit longer, it is a HUGE improvement over previous versions IMO.


I actually find it more than sufficient, I wear it to bed and can read it at 5:00 AM. It is bright enough once my eyes are adjusted. But I agree, having owned several earlier iterations of the C60 this is a massive improvement, almost Seiko like lume.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

C. Ward has a nice collection of the vintage style divers on clearance right now. A lot of nearly new 30% off.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Toonces said:


> C. Ward has a nice collection of the vintage style divers on clearance right now. A lot of nearly new 30% off.


Just saw that. What does "nearly new" mean? Are they like display models?

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Bloom said:


> Just saw that. What does "nearly new" mean? Are they like display models?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


Display models. Might also be returns.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Bloom said:


> Just saw that. What does "nearly new" mean? Are they like display models?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


They describe them as "Nearly New" and used to claim they were press or photography samples being sold. But it's pretty obvious by the regularity and amount of them they sell that these are watches returned under the 60/60 trial period. Have to be, and I notice that they no longer say the previous bit about them being samples.

I've bought a few of the NN offerings over the years and each looked brand spanking new. YMMV


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

Hey guys. Thanks for the help with black or blue GMT. I saw a black gmt in 40mm in the nearly new and decided to go with that! Plus it went under $800 so there shouldn’t be any customs fees. Excited for it to come!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Rice and Gravy said:


> They describe them as "Nearly New" and used to claim they were press or photography samples being sold. But it's pretty obvious by the regularity and amount of them they sell that these are watches returned under the 60/60 trial period. Have to be, and I notice that they no longer say the previous bit about them being samples.
> 
> I've bought a few of the NN offerings over the years and each looked brand spanking new. YMMV


Thanks for the clarification; really appreciate it!!

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

I find myself a bit on the fence with this one. They have clearly ramped the case and finishing up to 11 - it is spectacular at this price point - and I definitely prefer the more modern look of the Mk3, but at the same time I'm not sure they have nailed the blue color, and it sort of leaves me cold, and still maybe a little thick? 
I dunno...


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

...from the beach...








Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

sirjohnk said:


> I find myself a bit on the fence with this one. They have clearly ramped the case and finishing up to 11 - it is spectacular at this price point - and I definitely prefer the more modern look of the Mk3, but at the same time I'm not sure they have nailed the blue color, and it sort of leaves me cold, and still maybe a little thick?
> I dunno...
> 
> View attachment 14930927


Anything particularly wrong with the blue version? Or the color just not to your liking? As someone that was thinking about getting the blue GMT before going with the black one, interested in your thoughts!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

sirjohnk said:


> I find myself a bit on the fence with this one. They have clearly ramped the case and finishing up to 11 - it is spectacular at this price point - and I definitely prefer the more modern look of the Mk3, but at the same time I'm not sure they have nailed the blue color, and it sort of leaves me cold, and still maybe a little thick?
> I dunno...
> 
> View attachment 14930927


A little thick? That's an understatement I think. At 600m WR I guess it comes with the territory. I wonder what they can do with "just" a 200mm WR. Or maybe that's what the c65 is for? I'd like to see them make a 38-39mm variant of that.

I personally think they nailed the blue on the MK3. I've not owned or seen (in person) previous gens but based on the pictures the gen3 looks darker which I prefer. I'd actually like it to be a shade (or two) darker but it's ok.

Other than the relative thickness my other gripe is the AR coating on the blue dial (it's probably the same on the black but I don't remember it when I owned it very briefly). Sometimes I can barely see the dial because of all the reflections. This is coming off owning a blue SMPc which I believe has an outer AR coating (don't quote me on this). Anyone else notice the same thing?


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

I have rose colored glasses on and think they nailed it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

househalfman said:


> A little thick? That's an understatement I think. At 600m WR I guess it comes with the territory. I wonder what they can do with "just" a 200mm WR. Or maybe that's what the c65 is for? I'd like to see them make a 38-39mm variant of that.


SKX, Submariner, SMPc, and Aquis are all just as thick or thicker with way less WR.


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

gdfan75 said:


> Anything particularly wrong with the blue version? Or the color just not to your liking? As someone that was thinking about getting the blue GMT before going with the black one, interested in your thoughts!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with the blue. It's just not singing to me in the way I hoped it would (having been looking for ages for something to supplement all my black dial divers). I would say that the picture I posted was under artificial light and isn't very accurate to how it looks in daylight, which is darker blue and with maybe a greenish hint to it. Someone said it looks like the ocean; that's about right.
Not a great photo, but this pic is closer:


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

It's actually very close to the Seamaster blue from the Seamaster Diver 300m. There are times when it looks royal blue and times when it's sort of grey and times when it is dull blue. I love mine though. Wore it all day today.










This one is in overcast light with some white balance corrections.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

sirjohnk said:


> Nothing wrong with the blue. It's just not singing to me in the way I hoped it would (having been looking for ages for something to supplement all my black dial divers). I would say that the picture I posted was under artificial light and isn't very accurate to how it looks in daylight, which is darker blue and with maybe a greenish hint to it. Someone said it looks like the ocean; that's about right.
> Not a great photo, but this pic is closer:
> 
> View attachment 14933573


I'd agree, it has a more "cold" tone to the blue vs a vibrant blue. I have a Monta ocean king in blue incoming and am going to see how I like that one. I was debating the cw trident in blue or the Monta in blue. If I don't like the Monta, I'll be on the lookout for a blue trident.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## heffergm (Feb 8, 2020)

sirjohnk said:


> I find myself a bit on the fence with this one. They have clearly ramped the case and finishing up to 11 - it is spectacular at this price point - and I definitely prefer the more modern look of the Mk3, but at the same time I'm not sure they have nailed the blue color, and it sort of leaves me cold, and still maybe a little thick?


Get the black, it's a sight to behold.


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

While we're discussing the blue, if you could only keep the blue or red to compliment the AT which one would you choose?









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Despite owning one for a while and liking it quite a bit, I always thought the orange gmt hand and burgundy bezel clashed. But I've seen where they may stop making that color, so there is that aspect to consider if that's a factor. 

My choice would probably be the blue. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYRedRay (Mar 11, 2020)

Hey guys! So I bought both to see if I would like the GMT or the Diver better. Will be returning one. Any thoughts on which to keep? I'm at a bit of a crossroads here haha 
I like the simplicity of the diver and the touch of red. And I like the extra function of the GMT as well as the combo of black with the orange hand. Thanks!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Diver


----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

I’ve often considered one of these two, and have never been able to sway a decision !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenurepro (Aug 6, 2017)

NYRedRay said:


> Hey guys! So I bought both to see if I would like the GMT or the Diver better. Will be returning one. Any thoughts on which to keep? I'm at a bit of a crossroads here haha
> I like the simplicity of the diver and the touch of red. And I like the extra function of the GMT as well as the combo of black with the orange hand. Thanks!
> 
> 
> ...


The gmt is a really handy feature...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm usually GMT all day.

But for the Trident Pro Mk3, I subjectively prefer the less-going-on-three-hand-dive-bezel look 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

GMT is my vote... but I bought and kept both as I like them for different reasons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Side note. There are not enough shots on the web of the C60 elite so I am adding some. This thing is. Gorgeous in person










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Hi from Vegas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one to choose is the "problem". All these great pics of different versions of this watch, have given me what to think about!
Do you still love yours?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Definitely like the new black diver but some of these older models are great too.
I love to see all the pictures you guys posted (I looked at all of them from about page 151).
Confused about the once a year 30 percent sale, which I thought was on everything...
and confused about "paying duty" getting it to the U.S. (I definitely want to avoid that).


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> Definitely like the new black diver but some of these older models are great too.
> I love to see all the pictures you guys posted (I looked at all of them from about page 151).
> Confused about the once a year 30 percent sale, which I thought was on everything...
> and confused about "paying duty" getting it to the U.S. (I definitely want to avoid that).


They don't do "30-50% off everything" sales, contrary to what you might hear. They routinely do 15% or $125 off discount codes that apply to anything over a certain price (typically $600). The "big" discounts are clearance sales on select items, generally unsold stock of discontinued items or "nearly new" pieces (demo/display models or, I suspect, non-defective returns). Quantities are limited, there may be only one example of a given model or color, and they tend to sell out fast. They typically have one or two big clearance events per year and then periodically sprinkle a handful of clearance items up on the site through the year.

As to customs, any watch over $800 imported to the US is subject to customs duty (new or used). The $800 threshold is the actual purchase price, not MSRP. If you buy a "$900" watch on sale for $775, you pay no import duty.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> Which one to choose is the "problem". All these great pics of different versions of this watch, have given me what to think about!
> Do you still love yours?


In addition to this I've owned both a burgundy and black bezel 38mm GMT in the old CWard logo and tried a blue 40mm and blue 42mm of this current version and now have the 40mm black and it's a keeper I think. I wouldn't mind swapping it for a blue GMT, but not sure another blue watch would get worn much also having a blue Aqua Terra.

Aside from the 42mm I've lovved every one. Just too heavy for me. I feel that the Trident v3 is the best dressyish diver you can buy for the money. I am patiently waiting for the new bracelet to become available.



watchman600 said:


> Definitely like the new black diver but some of these older models are great too.
> I love to see all the pictures you guys posted (I looked at all of them from about page 151).
> Confused about the once a year 30 percent sale, which I thought was on everything...
> and confused about "paying duty" getting it to the U.S. (I definitely want to avoid that).


What MX793 said above.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

I picked up a couple of C65 Trident models & may still grab a third...


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

Got some new shoes: a finwatchstrap horween chromexcel in the beautiful #8 burgundy, with quick release springbars. Changing from bracelet to straps on this thing is so easy now, i love it. The leather is fantastic, although it has stretched a little from its initial perfect fit.


----------



## zaskoo (Jun 26, 2018)

hairy said:


> Got some new shoes: a finwatchstrap horween chromexcel in the beautiful #8 burgundy, with quick release springbars. Changing from bracelet to straps on this thing is so easy now, i love it. The leather is fantastic, although it has stretched a little from its initial perfect fit.
> 
> View attachment 14947869
> 
> ...


Congrats, this blue watch with brown leather combo is a KILLER! I envy you!

Sent using my telepathic superpowers!


----------



## NYRedRay (Mar 11, 2020)

Colderamstel said:


> GMT is my vote... but I bought and kept both as I like them for different reasons.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've thought of getting both. For me, I think it would be nice to have a simple, clean, black dial diver and the blue, sportier, GMT model with the orange. As I've spent time with both watches, I'm definitely leaning this way and wish I got the GMT in blue. I've worried before about having two CW's in general, but I feel like they're the brand I really like right now, so I've gotten over that feeling of needing diversity.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

NYRedRay said:


> I've thought of getting both. For me, I think it would be nice to have a simple, clean, black dial diver and the blue, sportier, GMT model with the orange. As I've spent time with both watches, I'm definitely leaning this way and wish I got the GMT in blue. I've worried before about having two CW's in general, but I feel like they're the brand I really like right now, so I've gotten over that feeling of needing diversity.


I would go with diversity even if you like both. A black diver is easy to find and I'm sure if you looked, you would find one that you enjoy just as much. And I say this from my own personal journey with different brands, watches, etc.

I'd get the blue gmt and then explore and learn about other brands.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

I believe theres a crack in my sapphire crystal. P sure it's not dust. No clue how it got there but I'm devastated. Didnt think this was possible. Anything I can do?









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Scofield8 said:


> I believe theres a crack in my sapphire crystal. P sure it's not dust. No clue how it got there but I'm devastated. Didnt think this was possible. Anything I can do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sapphire would tend to shatter before it chipped or cracked. Can you feel whatever that is on the outside of the crystal? Did you bang your watch into something recently like a door frame, door knob, or railing?

If it's on top (you can feel it with your finger nail) and you recently hit your watch on something, it may be a residual deposit of paint or even metal from whatever you hit transferred onto the crystal.

Alternately, could be a speck of dust under the crystal.


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

MX793 said:


> Sapphire would tend to shatter before it chipped or cracked. Can you feel whatever that is on the outside of the crystal? Did you bang your watch into something recently like a door frame, door knob, or railing?
> 
> If it's on top (you can feel it with your finger nail) and you recently hit your watch on something, it may be a residual deposit of paint or even metal from whatever you hit transferred onto the crystal.
> 
> Alternately, could be a speck of dust under the crystal.


hmm good point i don't feel anything underneath. if it is just dust, would taking it to a watch repair shop to get cleaned up void the warranty?


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## tenurepro (Aug 6, 2017)

Scofield8 said:


> hmm good point i don't feel anything underneath. if it is just dust, would taking it to a watch repair shop to get cleaned up void the warranty?


I had the Same issue with my gmt... something on the inside... sent it back to CW and they replaced the watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



tenurepro said:


> I had the Same issue with my gmt... something on the inside... sent it back to CW and they replaced the watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Were you within the 60 days? I am not. Did they charge you?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



Scofield8 said:


> Were you within the 60 days? I am not. Did they charge you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I believe cw has a 5 year warranty.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



ryan850 said:


> I believe cw has a 5 year warranty.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


that's only on the movement


----------



## tenurepro (Aug 6, 2017)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



Scofield8 said:


> Were you within the 60 days? I am not. Did they charge you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


It was within the 60 days so they didn't charge me... it should be covered within the warrant though - so they may offer to fix yours vs offering a new watch... it's clearly a vault on their end of the issue is inside of the crystal. They never told me if the issue is dust or actually a fracture on the inside of the crystal. But looked very similar to yours - a white speck on the dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



tenurepro said:


> It was within the 60 days so they didn't charge me... it should be covered within the warrant though - so they may offer to fix yours vs offering a new watch... it's clearly a vault on their end of the issue is inside of the crystal. They never told me if the issue is dust or actually a fracture on the inside of the crystal. But looked very similar to yours - a white speck on the dial
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll give it a shot, i believe it developed in the last few wks. Its not part of the movement tho so I dont have high hopes. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

MX793 said:


> They don't do "30-50% off everything" sales, contrary to what you might hear. They routinely do 15% or $125 off discount codes that apply to anything over a certain price (typically $600). The "big" discounts are clearance sales on select items, generally unsold stock of discontinued items or "nearly new" pieces (demo/display models or, I suspect, non-defective returns). Quantities are limited, there may be only one example of a given model or color, and they tend to sell out fast. They typically have one or two big clearance events per year and then periodically sprinkle a handful of clearance items up on the site through the year.
> 
> As to customs, any watch over $800 imported to the US is subject to customs duty (new or used). The $800 threshold is the actual purchase price, not MSRP. If you buy a "$900" watch on sale for $775, you pay no import duty.


Thank you for clarifying these 2 points. It looks more and more like I may get the new black one!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

NYRedRay said:


> Hey guys! So I bought both to see if I would like the GMT or the Diver better. Will be returning one. Any thoughts on which to keep? I'm at a bit of a crossroads here haha
> I like the simplicity of the diver and the touch of red. And I like the extra function of the GMT as well as the combo of black with the orange hand. Thanks!
> 
> 
> ...


It's a matter of personal preference, so there isn't really a right answer,
but if you were offering me 1 of those 2 watches, I would definitely go for the diver.
(and will probably be getting one in the next couple of months).


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Rice and Gravy said:


> In addition to this I've owned both a burgundy and black bezel 38mm GMT in the old CWard logo and tried a blue 40mm and blue 42mm of this current version and now have the 40mm black and it's a keeper I think. I wouldn't mind swapping it for a blue GMT, but not sure another blue watch would get worn much also having a blue Aqua Terra.
> 
> Aside from the 42mm I've lovved every one. Just too heavy for me. I feel that the Trident v3 is the best dressyish diver you can buy for the money. I am patiently waiting for the new bracelet to become available.
> 
> ...


I will probably go for the 40mm one too, especially if you say that the 42mm wears too big.
It does look like an amazing, "dressyish" diver.
Please tell me what you are talking about with the new bracelet.
Is there a problem with the stainless steel bracelet that it comes with?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> I will probably go for the 40mm one too, especially if you say that the 42mm wears too big.
> It does look like an amazing, "dressyish" diver.
> Please tell me what you are talking about with the new bracelet.
> Is there a problem with the stainless steel bracelet that it comes with?


I think you will be pleased.

Eventually, probably before the end of the year, they will have a new bracelet that has half links for more adjustment ability and will be going to screws for the links instead of pin and collar. Nothing wrong with the old, just improvements being made to it.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## IBalogh (Jan 3, 2018)

My CW Trident 316LE Blue:


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I think you will be pleased.
> 
> Eventually, probably before the end of the year, they will have a new bracelet that has half links for more adjustment ability and will be going to screws for the links instead of pin and collar. Nothing wrong with the old, just improvements being made to it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


This is a good move. If you can buy a $300 Islander dive watch with screw pin links you gotta wonder why a $1,000 watch is still using pins and collars. The half-links will also add a good amount of adjustability to get that perfect fit. If they remove "Christopher Ward" from the 9 o'clock position I may even buy one.


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

My watch has been with them for repairs for almost three months now (purchased warch in early January) . I haven't heard anything from them (they haven't responded to my email) in over a week.

Question
- Has anyone recently purchased a watch from them or have been in contact with them? 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

whoagorgeous said:


> My watch has been with them for repairs for almost three months now (purchased warch in early January) . I haven't heard anything from them (they haven't responded to my email) in over a week.
> 
> Question
> - Has anyone recently purchased a watch from them or have been in contact with them?
> ...


I recently bought and received a black C60 GMT. I was gonna send it in for repair due to misaligned bezel and GMT hand, but I guess maybe I should just sent it in for return.. since I don't want to have to wait that long for repair...Plus I also want the blue GMT instead lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

whoagorgeous said:


> My watch has been with them for repairs for almost three months now (purchased warch in early January) . I haven't heard anything from them (they haven't responded to my email) in over a week.
> 
> Question
> - Has anyone recently purchased a watch from them or have been in contact with them?
> ...


I would imagine that, with the whole global coronavirus pandemic, there may be some delays. Even without worldwide emergencies at play, watch service and repair at a lot of service centers is frequently a month or two.

My experience with email to CW's CS department is that it takes 3-5 business days for them to respond under normal circumstances. I've heard others report similar response times.

If you bought a new watch in January and it's been with them for nearly 3 months for repair, did it arrive broken or did you damage something like the day you took it out of the box?


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



MX793 said:


> I would imagine that, with the whole global coronavirus pandemic, there may be some delays. Even without worldwide emergencies at play, watch service and repair at a lot of service centers is frequently a month or two.
> 
> My experience with email to CW's CS department is that it takes 3-5 business days for them to respond under normal circumstances. I've heard others report similar response times.
> 
> If you bought a new watch in January and it's been with them for nearly 3 months for repair, did it arrive broken or did you damage something like the day you took it out of the box?


It arrived with a broken movement. 
They were responding before to my prior emails during their normal hours of operations.

My last response from them, or whoever responded (I won't name drop), said it should have been finished and on its way back to me.

I understand the whole situation with what's going on in the world but it wouldn't hurt to reply.

For some context, this would be my 4th watch I've purchased with them. I just wanted to see if they went offline or was just giving me the cold shoulders. 
Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I'll tell you the truth, all of these service issues have turned me off from this brand.
It's frankly too much money to worry about having issues with it.
And there are too many other brands that don't seem to have such issues.

In addition to the issues mentioned here,
I read the 2 threads on the CWforum that someone linked here.
Most likely, these are isolated incidents, BUT STILL.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I'll tell you the truth, all of these service issues have turned me off from this brand.
It's frankly too much money to worry about having issues with it.
And there are too many other brands that don't seem to have such issues.

In addition to the issues mentioned here,
I read the 2 threads on the CWforum that someone linked here.
Most likely, these are isolated incidents, BUT STILL.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The dreaded double-post. 
Sorry, it said that I had to wait 10 seconds and then try to post.
And then it posted the comment both times!
Someone should tell an administrator about this.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> The dreaded double-post.
> Sorry, it said that I had to wait 10 seconds and then try to post.
> And then it posted the comment both times!
> Someone should tell an administrator about this.


The ten second warning/error is a result of an attempted second post (2 posts submitted nearly simultaneously for some reason). If you get the warning, just exit the page.  Don't wait 10 seconds and repost.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Currently 15% off everything 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

In the rotation this week.










Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

If anyone is planning to buy a Chris Ward, be sure to use pounds (you can select the currency on the bottom of the page). I was pricing out a nearly new C65 diver and it was almost $100 cheaper by using pounds instead of USD...about $480 vs. $570. And, that's an amazing price for that watch!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Toonces said:


> If anyone is planning to buy a Chris Ward, be sure to use pounds (you can select the currency on the bottom of the page). I was pricing out a nearly new C65 diver and it was almost $100 cheaper by using pounds instead of USD...about $480 vs. $570. And, that's an amazing price for that watch!


That's a pretty darn good deal.


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: * &quot;Official&quot; Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



whoagorgeous said:


> It arrived with a broken movement.
> They were responding before to my prior emails during their normal hours of operations.
> 
> My last response from them, or whoever responded (I won't name drop), said it should have been finished and on its way back to me.
> ...


Finally got a response. Repair has been pushed back another 3-6 weeks.

Keep in mind I brought it early January and practically sent it back within a few days.

Something to consider if you're on the fence. I'm not bashing on them as I have brought 4 of their watches but this does put a sour note in my mouth.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: * &quot;Official&quot; Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



Toonces said:


> If anyone is planning to buy a Chris Ward, be sure to use pounds (you can select the currency on the bottom of the page). I was pricing out a nearly new C65 diver and it was almost $100 cheaper by using pounds instead of USD...about $480 vs. $570. And, that's an amazing price for that watch!


The pound hit a thirty year low against the dollar yesterday (unfortunately the day after the 15% off sale ended, but it was still pretty low the day before), and it sank even lower today. Until the end of the month, use 100SPRING20 to save £100 off non-sale, non-clearance items over a certain price (not sure exactly how much, but it's $625 for the similar 125SPRING20 code that saves $125).

When you're outside the UK and EU and change currency from dollars to pounds, you'll initially see a price in pounds that works out higher than that in dollars, but when you set your shipping country to outside of EU, VAT will be removed, and the prices get a lot better.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: * &quot;Official&quot; Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



whoagorgeous said:


> Finally got a response. Repair has been pushed back another 3-6 weeks.
> 
> Keep in mind I brought it early January and practically sent it back within a few days.
> 
> Something to consider if you're on the fence. I'm not bashing on them as I have brought 4 of their watches but this does put a sour note in my mouth.


Sorry for what you're going through. Hope it works out in the end.


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

I am worried as I'm sending a watch back for repair, however it's not like I'll be wearing it out anytime soon. Might as well get it done now 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

I just did an experiment on the Chris Ward site.

Looking at the C65 Dartmouth on bracelet. Price: $1020. -$125 promo = $895
Converting to UK pounds and using the -100 pounds promo, the price was ~ $750

So, it's definitely worth doing the little bit of extra work to convert to pounds.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Diver on leather sacrilege :-d


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Diver on leather but not sacrilege because it's a 300m WR strap


----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)

New custom strap: Navy crazy horse with bronze thread


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Lume









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Incidentally, the 38mm bronze model has been quietly discontinued. I noticed it was missing and emailed to ask if it was gone since I know someone interested in one. The reply was that it was indeed discontinued and stock had been exhausted. I didn't inquire about the future of the 43mm model. I also didn't ask if any would pop up the "Nearly New" page, but it sounds like there are none available actually new anymore.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

watchcrank_tx said:


> Incidentally, the 38mm bronze model has been quietly discontinued. I noticed it was missing and emailed to ask if it was gone since I know someone interested in one. The reply was that it was indeed discontinued and stock had been exhausted. I didn't inquire about the future of the 43mm model. I also didn't ask if any would pop up the "Nearly New" page, but it sounds like there are none available actually new anymore.


Both Mk2 Bronzes are probably no longer being produced. I expect we'll see a bronze Mk3 before too long.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

MX793 said:


> Both Mk2 Bronzes are probably no longer being produced. I expect we'll see a bronze Mk3 before too long.


Hope so. Hoping for a no-date version too.

The 38 got as low as $330 US when bought in Australian dollars the other day. Can't recall if they had it in half-off or nearly new. Since I already had one, I didn't bite, but that was about half what I paid for mine. Tremendous bargain for whoever scored it.


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi guys. So I'm returning a recently purchased nearly new C60 GMT. It came with a couple of marks/scratches already on the clasp/bracelet. Just a little concerned that they may think that I was the one that made those marks when they inspect it. Anyone have any troubles with getting refunds for nearly new returns? Or should I not worry? Thanks!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

gdfan75 said:


> Hi guys. So I'm returning a recently purchased nearly new C60 GMT. It came with a couple of marks/scratches already on the clasp/bracelet. Just a little concerned that they may think that I was the one that made those marks when they inspect it. Anyone have any troubles with getting refunds for nearly new returns? Or should I not worry? Thanks!


What's the disclaimer when buying nearly new items. Wouldn't scratches on clasp not be covered?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

ryan850 said:


> What's the disclaimer when buying nearly new items. Wouldn't scratches on clasp not be covered?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


The only disclaimer I see is in the Nearly New Section on their website. 
It states: "These watches are in 'almost mint' condition having been used as press and photography samples, so may have some light marks or wear. They're strictly limited and are available on a first come, first served basis."


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

The notion that these are "press and photography samples" is nonsense, and they really need to take that off their site and be honest that these are returns, because that's what they are. Which to me is perfectly fine. Anyway, since they very, very likely took it on a 60/60 return and then shipped to you bought NN, I don't know why they wouldn't take it back in that condition. Also, when you initiate the return you could tell them that you understand that the Nearly New offerings "may have some light marks or wear", but it was too much for your liking for the price you paid and have decided to return it.


----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)

C60 Bronze looks amazing


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

Rice and Gravy said:


> The notion that these are "press and photography samples" is nonsense, and they really need to take that off their site and be honest that these are returns, because that's what they are. Which to me is perfectly fine. Anyway, since they very, very likely took it on a 60/60 return and then shipped to you bought NN, I don't know why they wouldn't take it back in that condition. Also, when you initiate the return you could tell them that you understand that the Nearly New offerings "may have some light marks or wear", but it was too much for your liking for the price you paid and have decided to return it.


Thanks for the help! Would you happen to know how long it takes them to give back the refund? My return should be arriving in their HQ tomorrow and I was hoping to get it back to fund another purchase

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

gdfan75 said:


> Thanks for the help! Would you happen to know how long it takes them to give back the refund? My return should be arriving in their HQ tomorrow and I was hoping to get it back to fund another purchase
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A few days because my understanding is they check it over at least a little bit before they refund, but given the current state of the world it might be longer I would guess. Not sure how staffed in their offices may be right now.


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

it looks like their repair workshop is closed atm, my watch just arrived there for repairs....guess i wouldn't be seeing it for a while =(


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I concur. The bronze has to be one of CW's all around best releases.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

A $10 mesh bracelet experiment. Jury is still out. I sort of like it and it is certainly comfortable.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



Rice and Gravy said:


> A $10 mesh bracelet experiment. Jury is still out. I sort of like it and it is certainly comfortable. [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200404/48cef6a122a556dedb34e4888fb59e19.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200404/975db64899748529e40bb5c30fe7f797.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I think it works (given the glossy bezel and dial)!

Sort of like a Breitling Superocean aesthetic 

Thanks for experimenting. It's nice to know that this can channel a ceramic Sub or Superocean vibe with just a simple bracelet swap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenurepro (Aug 6, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> A $10 mesh bracelet experiment. Jury is still out. I sort of like it and it is certainly comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link to where you got the mesh bracelet and size please ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

Thanks guys. It's growing on me. While the vintage-ness of mesh doesn't exactly go great with the modern look of Mk3 case, it does look pretty good with the polished surfaces, gloss dial and ceramic bezel.

And as far as the bracelet. I got it used here on WUS. I think it's from Vollmer though. It looks identical to what is available on Longislandwatch.com. It's the one with the sliding adjustable clasp and flip lock. Hope that helps.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## geokarbou (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi all,

I am torn between the black 38mm and the 40mm one. I have a 6.7 inch wrist and the ideal fit ranges from 38mm to 41mm depending on the shape, thickness, lug to lug and how it wears. Unfortunately there isn't a place where I can try both on so wanted to ask any owners with similarly sized wrists which one they went for?


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

geokarbou said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am torn between the black 38mm and the 40mm one. I have a 6.7 inch wrist and the ideal fit ranges from 38mm to 41mm depending on the shape, thickness, lug to lug and how it wears. Unfortunately there isn't a place where I can try both on so wanted to ask any owners with similarly sized wrists which one they went for?


I have both and it depends on what you want. With that size you can pull off the 40mm easily, and the 40mm model retains symmetry with the indice at 3 o'clock next to the date and has more room for the glossiness of the dial to play with the light. That said, 38mm is excellent if you want a smaller watch. My older Trident (mk2) is 38mm and I always thought that was the perfect size, but I opted for 40mm with the newer one for something different and don't regret it.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

The case design and it's multiple surfaces are pretty great IMO. As is the crown logo lining up when screwed in.


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

Anybody watching Worn and Wound's Instagram Live chat with Mike France? He mentioned something new will be released April 30 that's going to have a blue theme. He swept a picture of it across the camera I think but I missed trying to screenshot it haha


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I thought they were doing a chronograph in either the C60 or c65 case soon, so maybe that is it?


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

Yeah I feel like it may be a chronograph. Here's my awful attempt at a screenshot. Mike briefly swept their next loupe magazine cover across the screen whilst speaking about chronographs lol


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

One more for today









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

gdfan75 said:


> Yeah I feel like it may be a chronograph. Here's my awful attempt at a screenshot. Mike briefly swept their next loupe magazine cover across the screen whilst speaking about chronographs lol
> 
> View attachment 15012315


Looks more like the concept from the CW Forum LE. Not a chrono.


----------



## geokarbou (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply! I am leaning towards the 40mm as well for the reasons you mentioned and since this is more of a sporty watch, I think going slightly larger is welcomed!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Just saw that this new model is coming out soon. I think it looks pretty snazzy! In better economic times, this might have been my first CW purchase as I've been on the fence for a long time. And yeah, the more I look at the dial, the more I wished it just said "C. Ward." Shorter and classier.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^^ Thems sho is beautiful! & CW's prices just keep going up,up,up, and the service is flat-lined. They know how to sell the watches, but they don't know how to fix the watches. My CW C60 Trident Elite LE is currently in "the clinic", indefinitely. :-(


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Ouch. That ain't good. And these are Selitta movements so I'd expect not requiring specialized expertise as compared to a manufacture movement.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^^ Thems sho is beautiful! & CW's prices just keep going up,up,up, and the service is flat-lined. They know how to sell the watches, but they don't know how to fix the watches. My CW C60 Trident Elite LE is currently in "the clinic", indefinitely. :-(


That's a bummer.

Do you mind me asking what sent it back? If not no sweat.

Hope it gets back to you in tip top shape soon.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^^ Thems sho is beautiful! & CW's prices just keep going up,up,up, and the service is flat-lined. They know how to sell the watches, but they don't know how to fix the watches. My CW C60 Trident Elite LE is currently in "the clinic", indefinitely. :-(


I assume their repair facilities are shut down on account of the pandemic?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Ginseng108 said:


> And yeah, the more I look at the dial, the more I wished it just said "C. Ward." Shorter and classier.


The flag logo at the 12 o'clock is all it needs. Putting "Christopher Ward" on the dial eats up the entire 9 o'clock marker. It makes the whole watch look way too busy.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

boatswain said:


> That's a bummer.
> 
> Do you mind me asking what sent it back? If not no sweat.
> 
> Hope it gets back to you in tip top shape soon.


I was excited to get the new Elite 1000 when the 300 LE's were first released. I saw it was running a bit slow, but figured I'd give it some time, but it continuously lost 12 to 15sec daily and it finally grated on me enough to request a service. I spent good money for that watch. I didn't buy it for it's official COSC certification, but did assume it would be amazingly accurate. I can only say I was very disappointed. My Seiko Monster is more accurate as are my other watches. I sent it out in February and they did say it would be 8 to 10 weeks turn around.

Meanwhile I keep getting emails featuring more and more new releases, while my wonderful COSC watch is 3000 miles away sitting in the corner somewhere. I was little peeved when then anticipated Titanium bracelets released too. Got an email for those too soliciting my business as a buyer of the first Titanium LE's at over $300 for the add on. It's a bit much IMHO. I know it's become an acceptable way of operating of late. Sell the watch on a strap 'cause the bracelets aren't ready, knowing you can hit up the consumer for another few hundred when they're ready. I think had my watch worked as advertised I wouldn't be so bitter, but now I am.

I bought the CW Bronze C60 before this one, and it works great! Oh and the bezel on the Trident Elite is very soft. You can move pulling a sweater on.

.... Yes, I understand the timing is now delayed, and rightfully so. Just a spot of bad luck.

Thanks mate

RD


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

MX793 said:


> I assume their repair facilities are shut down on account of the pandemic?


_Dear Customer,

Your watch is currently queued for repair and we are extremely sorry to inform you that there has been a delay to the previously quoted repair schedule due to recent government advice on Covid-19.

To make sure we are following WHO guidelines of best practice in the current situation, our technical team are working on a rota basis to reduce the risk of infection, bringing down our repair capacity to approximately 15%. This reduction in hours available for servicing and repairs unfortunately means we will have to extend the quoted lead times indefinitely until we receive further information from the government.

We're sorry for the additional time taken to repair your watch, but please be assured we will be looking at every opportunity to expedite your repair as soon as we are fully operational. Further to this we will also update you when your watch repair has been completed and is ready to be despatched.

Alternatively, if you prefer, we can return your watch to you in its current condition and rearrange for it to be returned to us once the workshop has been re-opened. This may increase the timeframe if you choose to have the watch returned back to us as the watch will have to be put back into the queue for repair.

Kind regards, _

This is a nicely composed response. It is perfectly understandable too. The part about returning it as is wasn't necessary, but maybe someone may want their watch back regardless.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Understandable given the global state of affairs. I am surprised they are operating at all.


Unfortunately my MK3 will need to go in for service eventually. I have the the rotor catch and spin now when hand winding. It's not all the time, but does sometimes happen initially and usually goes away after a turn or 3. It's not bad, yet, and I can live with it for a while. Since it's a fairly simple fix I may reach out to them to see if they'd still honor the warranty if it's fixed locally by someone. This seems to be an all too common issue with the MK3 Tridents. Maybe they didn't sufficiently oil them when assembled?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Understandable given the global state of affairs. I am surprised they are operating at all.
> 
> Unfortunately my MK3 will need to go in for service eventually. I have the the rotor catch and spin now when hand winding. It's not all the time, but does sometimes happen initially and usually goes away after a turn or 3. It's not bad, yet, and I can live with it for a while. Since it's a fairly simple fix I may reach out to them to see if they'd still honor the warranty if it's fixed locally by someone. This seems to be an all too common issue with the MK3 Tridents. Maybe they didn't sufficiently oil them when assembled?


I only "liked" in agreement. Depending on the brand and our pleasure of the watch we do try and be good sports about these shortfalls. Lucky for the brand. In my case it was a poorly initiated release of a poorly regulated watch that certainly makes COSC certification seem completely separate, and meaningless.

I'm not sure in your case, though you mention possible lack of lubricant. My frustration is the with the great fanfare. and boasts that CW incorporates in their marketing. They have huge sales numbers and it took me quite a few years to patronize this company. I still don't see them as mainstream, not really micro, though I view them as such. They were in the same class as Steinhart to me, though their sales far exceed Steinhart. That said, Steinhart fixes problems very quickly. I've had repetitive issues. Even sent a watch back and forth 3 times, but they got it right, and on their nickle too. So I hold Steinhart in higher regard for this reason.

I think CW should direct some resources to the service side. It's been discussed quite a lot in the WIS community. I also wish the same representative would follow a service request all the way through. It would really streamline things and provide a better customer experience. I'm sure we have all talked to half the staff and know many by name. I'm just not sure what their role is.

Thanks R & G -- Good luck with your fix.

RD


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^^ Thems sho is beautiful! & CW's prices just keep going up,up,up, and the service is flat-lined. They know how to sell the watches, but they don't know how to fix the watches. My CW C60 Trident Elite LE is currently in "the clinic", indefinitely. :-(


Ohey, I'm not alone! Mines been in since January.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

whoagorgeous said:


> Ohey, I'm not alone! Mines been in since January.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


That's interesting, and I'm very sorry to hear for your sake. It's a real pisser when you throw down good money, only to have to turn around and send it back. I actually asked for a refund, but I was out of the 60 day period and I had worn the watch. I was just seeing if they would offer any kind of gesture LOL - perhaps the royal bird....

I can only hope my watch comes back working the way I had expected it to, keeping stellar time. If so, I will ante up for te over priced bracelet and enjoy the watch. If they say our "clinic" checked it over and it was within spec and they found nothing, well then I will be one very unhappy camper.

Good luck!

RD

Because of my experience, and others I have read about, I would be afraid to buy that beautiful new GMT, and this will probably be my last endeavor with this company. I gave them some good money.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> I only "liked" in agreement. Depending on the brand and our pleasure of the watch we do try and be good sports about these shortfalls. Lucky for the brand. In my case it was a poorly initiated release of a poorly regulated watch that certainly makes COSC certification seem completely separate, and meaningless.
> 
> I'm not sure in your case, though you mention possible lack of lubricant. My frustration is the with the great fanfare. and boasts that CW incorporates in their marketing. They have huge sales numbers and it took me quite a few years to patronize this company. I still don't see them as mainstream, not really micro, though I view them as such. They were in the same class as Steinhart to me, though their sales far exceed Steinhart. That said, Steinhart fixes problems very quickly. I've had repetitive issues. Even sent a watch back and forth 3 times, but they got it right, and on their nickle too. So I hold Steinhart in higher regard for this reason.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your candid experience. When dealing with micros or smaller brands, teasing out the hype from truth in execution is a challenge. With established brands, this is a lot clearer and realistic expectations can be set.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Ginseng108 said:


> Thanks for sharing your candid experience. When dealing with micros or smaller brands, teasing out the hype from truth in execution is a challenge. With established brands, this is a lot clearer and realistic expectations can be set.


Not sure how this sets any expectations of execution under normal circumstances when the letter clearly indicates that the delays are caused by very extraordinary circumstances. Are any other medium or large brands still operating their service centers through this pandemic?

They aren't slow because they are bad at managing service, they are slowed up by a very deadly global pandemic! Come on, folks, let's pull our heads out of the sand.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

MX793 said:


> Not sure how this sets any expectations of execution under normal circumstances when the letter clearly indicates that the delays are caused by very extraordinary circumstances. Are any other medium or large brands still operating their service centers through this pandemic?
> 
> They aren't slow because they are bad at managing service, they are slowed up by a very deadly global pandemic! Come on, folks, let's pull our heads out of the sand.


I was speaking more broadly with respect to micros and emergent brands and not confining my response to that specific circumstance.

If anyone here works in the real world, then they're touched by the pandemic in some way. Let's give everyone a little extra benefit of the doubt during these times. It's not like I wrote "it's only a pandemic, life goes on, suck it up" or any flavor of that because that's not what I meant.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Ginseng108 said:


> I was speaking more broadly with respect to micros and emergent brands and not confining my response to that specific circumstance.
> 
> If anyone here works in the real world, then they're touched by the pandemic in some way. Let's give everyone a little extra benefit of the doubt during these times. It's not like I wrote "it's only a pandemic, life goes on, suck it up" or any flavor of that because that's not what I meant.


Sorry, the exchange (your posts and Riddim's) come across as rather disparaging towards CW, as though this is typical. Statements like "looks like they can sell watches but can't fix them" does not paint a very positive picture and makes no account for the extraordinary circumstances of the present. Someone could read that, without reading Riddim's follow up that more accurately represents the situation, and come away with the notion that CW offers no after-sales service.

Now, in all fairness, CW's repair and service turnarounds were a bit slow before all this, and there is certainly valid and deserved criticism to be made there. But, in fairness to the situation, if one is going to bemoan that their watch is held up indefinitely at the service center, the specific reasoning should also be laid out in the post.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I'm sorry, I just don't have the energy to engage in that level of discourse. 

I come here to talk watches and get away from the troubles of the world. In these times moreso than in the past. If that's not what you're looking for from me, then please put me on ignore. I won't be offended.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Ginseng108 said:


> I'm sorry, I just don't have the energy to engage in that level of discourse.
> 
> I come here to talk watches and get away from the troubles of the world. In these times moreso than in the past. If that's not what you're looking for from me, then please put me on ignore. I won't be offended.


I realize that wasn't your intent, but had your initial post about your stranded watch simply included the words "because of coronavirus", the tone of the post would have changed immensely.

I understand your frustration, I really do, but your post came off as a criticism of the brand over something entirely outside of their control.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

MX793 said:


> Sorry, the exchange (your posts and Riddim's) come across as rather disparaging towards CW, as though this is typical. Statements like "looks like they can sell watches but can't fix them" does not paint a very positive picture and makes no account for the extraordinary circumstances of the present. Someone could read that, without reading Riddim's follow up that more accurately represents the situation, and come away with the notion that CW offers no after-sales service.
> 
> Now, in all fairness, CW's repair and service turnarounds were a bit slow before all this, and there is certainly valid and deserved criticism to be made there. But, in fairness to the situation, if one is going to bemoan that their watch is held up indefinitely at the service center, the specific reasoning should also be laid out in the post.


After my comments last night I was expecting a great defense and backlash, as I realized I may not have clarified aspects of my complaint and too closely linked them to the worldwide crises.

*Please take the horrendous event out of the conversation altogether!
*

Bottom line for me: The hype of the quality and feature set of a flagship product, as well as the Limited to 300 pieces bit, topped with COSC certification status, left me very disappointed. Period. The watch should have never left the bench until it was truly calibrated in umpteen positions, with the second hand crossing the 12 damn close to phones digital read out or any other means of syncing the timepiece.

I exaggerated the fact that CW can sell watches. Look how many models have released since they renewed the Trident design. I just feel the commitment to the repair should be even stronger than the hype of the sale. 60/60 etc etc. I never thought CW was very tuned in to the WIS community regardless of having a forum specific to the brand. And why should they be frankly. I think they are a "general public" purveyor of fine watches. Their communications are very canned and detached. Certainly not like the smaller brands we get used to here. My handful of <$500 Seikos keep excellent time! Fact is in the few times I try and reach for what is touted to be a higher end watch and over 1k, I am seldom rewarded. So to me it's not worth it.

Sorry if I appeared in any way of coming across as devoid of heart, and sensitivity to what's happening. Oh, so much the contrary!


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> After my comments last night I was expecting a great defense and backlash, as I realized I may not have clarified aspects of my complaint and too closely linked them to the worldwide crises.
> 
> *Please take the horrendous event out of the conversation altogether!
> *
> ...


Got it. Understand the disappointment with the accuracy. I would point out that the watch may have been checked and running correctly when CW shipped it. Etachron style regulators can be bumped out of place by a hard knock. It may have been dropped in shipping which caused timekeeping to fall out of spec.

Count yourself lucky with Seiko. Mine keeps pretty mediocre time, and is rather poor on consistency.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

MX793 said:


> Got it. Understand the disappointment with the accuracy. I would point out that the watch may have been checked and running correctly when CW shipped it. Etachron style regulators can be bumped out of place by a hard knock. It may have been dropped in shipping which caused timekeeping to fall out of spec.
> 
> Count yourself lucky with Seiko. Mine keeps pretty mediocre time, and is rather poor on consistency.


Thank you very much for joining in the conversation and your thoughts. Be well! I'll be back to report when the watch is ;-)

Though I may have to drop a comment now and again along the way.

PS Not sure I buy into the dropped package possibility. Have you seen the packaging on the CW's. Mine was in it's own little bomb shelter, in a rather large package. Exquisite packaging too I might add. Reminded me of Apple products.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

The new black gmt is amazing except is 16mm thick, but is that all due to the water resistant rating of 1k? That's a beefy watch. Outside of that I love everything about it. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> The new black gmt is amazing except is 16mm thick, but is that all due to the water resistant rating of 1k? That's a beefy watch. Outside of that I love everything about it.


As a point of reference their C60 Trident GMT which is rated to 600 meters is 13.8mm in height.


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## NYRedRay (Mar 11, 2020)

Hey everyone. This may seem silly, but I have a bit of a complex situation here with customer service and returns. In March, I had ordered a black C60 GMT nearly new in USDollars. However, I returned this order for a refund as I was a bit unhappy with the bezel alignment and have been waiting for them to finish inspecting the return so that I could receive the refund. 

Fast forward to April 8 a couple days ago, when they put up nearly new models, I saw a black C60 GMT go up and decided to try it again. I ordered it but this time in Aus Dollars, since I save about 125 USDollars this way.

The next day (April 9), they issued me a refund, which I was hoping to be a refund of my March order. However, they gave me a refund in the amount from my recent purchase on April 8! I checked the order number that was processed for a refund and it was the April order that was refunded and NOT the one from March. I tried contacting customer services but they said that the system showed I requested a refund for the April order. I emailed again with proof of the invoice of my return of the March order, but am currently waiting for their reply since their business day had ended and I am in the United States.

But even more confusing is that later on in the day, I received shipping/tracking information from DHL that I have an order coming in from Christopher Ward. So if they believe I requested a refund for my recent April order and gave me the money back for that order, why did they ship it out? I am so confused and am a bit stressed out about the situation.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I am sure they will work it out and issue a refund for the correct amount, regardless of which order it pertains to, especially once you receive the recent order and they investigate it further. From my experiences and reading others, I have noticed it sometimes takes their CSRs a bit to figure stuff out, but eventually they do. Just be persistent and provide as much detail and evidence as possible

But on another note, I am curious to hear if what you bought this week is actually the watch that you returned to them back in March.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

I'd suggest calling their US customer support toll free at 1.877.226.8224. They've been helpful to me in the past and said if you call them before noon EST they can usually contact their CS in the UK and may be able to resolve your issue directly. When I called later than that they opened an expedited ticket with their UK support and I was then contacted the following morning.


----------



## NYRedRay (Mar 11, 2020)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I am sure they will work it out and issue a refund for the correct amount, regardless of which order it pertains to, especially once you receive the recent order and they investigate it further. From my experiences and reading others, I have noticed it sometimes takes their CSRs a bit to figure stuff out, but eventually they do. Just be persistent and provide as much detail and evidence as possible
> 
> But on another note, I am curious to hear if what you bought this week is actually the watch that you returned to them back in March.


I'm sure things should be fine. Honestly, I'm just fretting over the $125 which isn't bad since technically, that's what I originally paid for. And I never thought of both orders being the same exact watch... I'll check when it arrives.


----------



## NYRedRay (Mar 11, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestion. I'm a bit late now though. Missed their business hours so I'll just wait until next Monday and see if they reply through email or if anything happens in the meantime.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

MX793 said:


> Got it. Understand the disappointment with the accuracy. I would point out that the watch may have been checked and running correctly when CW shipped it...
> 
> Count yourself lucky with Seiko. Mine keeps pretty mediocre time, and is rather poor on consistency.


I'll second that. I have a Seiko SKX and a Seiko Alpinist and neither keeps very good time. Between the well known QC and bezel alignment issues and the general lack of accuracy I sometimes wonder why Seiko is so well regarded in the watch community.

On the other hand, I have a CW bronze Trident and a CW COSC Trident. The former keeps time within COSC specs even though it's not COSC, while the latter is not only well within COSC, but nearly a month on a winder it stayed dead on at +1.4 seconds per day and very consistent day after day.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^^ That's really great news on your CW's. Sorry about your Seiko's -- I just happened to experience the opposite, although my bronze Trident is also better than spec. What are ya gonna do....


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

A new video review just posted yesterday of the C60 Trident Pro 600 Mk 3 white dial 42mm case size. I think it looks great, very sharp with the clean white dial surrounded by the black bezel.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

audio.bill said:


> A new video review just posted yesterday of the C60 Trident Pro 600 Mk 3 white dial 42mm case size. I think it looks great, very sharp with the clean white dial surrounded by the black bezel.


It's a great color combo. I've had the 43mm COSC version for about 8 months and it's great. The slightly smaller diameter should fit most wrists better but mine is great for my 8" wrist.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

And re timing: mine seems to average -3spd. I guess the winding issue I have has no adverse effects on the rest of the movement.


----------



## tenurepro (Aug 6, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> A $10 mesh bracelet experiment. Jury is still out. I sort of like it and it is certainly comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Inspired by your post,I picked an inexpensive mesh bracelet from amazon ... Looks similar to your
















My first impression was 'damn, too shiny'... but it is growing on me... I am starting to dig it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Also joining in on the mesh experiments....


----------



## tenurepro (Aug 6, 2017)

Steppy said:


> Also joining in on the mesh experiments....
> 
> View attachment 15032701
> View attachment 15032705
> View attachment 15032709


Cool - I like the larger links... where did you get it and does it tug arm hair?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

This is the old Omega Shark mesh, bought before you could buy Omega parts from 3rd parties. Cant get it anymore as the prices have quadrupled.

I prefer the shark mesh , as you just feed the springbar through the links, and doesn't have the bar by the lugs

Strapcodes would do the job just as well.

https://www.strapcode.com/collections/shark-mesh/products/mesh-mc-bcl20-003p-20mm


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I like 'em! It's a nice option to switch to occasionally I think.

I like the larger shark mesh more than the fine that I have I think, but I prefer the straight "end link" and not seeing the spring bar.


----------



## Nathan Eggen (Jun 16, 2016)

I love c ward watches. I know it’s part of their “dna” but I actually wish their name was at the 12 placement and the symbol was at 9. That just seems like it would have better symmetry to me. But I still love these watches!


----------



## tenurepro (Aug 6, 2017)

Nathan Eggen said:


> I love c ward watches. I know it's part of their "dna" but I actually wish their name was at the 12 placement and the symbol was at 9. That just seems like it would have better symmetry to me. But I still love these watches!


You know, it's something you get used to very very quickly. I think it's one of Those things that look odd in pictures, but when you have the watch in person, it just works.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

^ I agree. It's much more noticeable in pictures since they are so much larger than real life dial size. On the wrist it's not something that I notice at all.


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm missing my C65 GMT. I sent it back to CW late Jan for a rotor issue (grinding sound when the watch was moved and would not stay wound when worn). Due to the Covid-19 spread it looks like I won't see my watch anytime soon as their service department is not working due to health concerns.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Looking forward to this one arriving soon.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

BTW I reached out to CW about service/repair alternatives. To see if they'd approve me having the spinning rotor issue fixed locally on my dime and not voiding the warranty (or them reimbursing me if I provide a receipt). I don't expect a favorable response, but it never hurts to ask. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Quicksilver said:


> Looking forward to this one arriving soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I picked up the same variant non-GMT today


----------



## tenurepro (Aug 6, 2017)

Ok it took almost a year but here is a 3 way lume comparison time lapse of the trident c60 600 GMT vs Seiko skx009 vs Omega Seamaster 300 professional (ceramic, circa 2015).

The setup - I charged all three watches for 3 min under intense aquarium lights, moved them into a dark room, set my camera on a tripod, iso 800, f10, 10 sec exposure, and did interval shots every 30 min. These pics were not meant to show the absolute brightness of lume... just the relative difference in lume over time.

Here are the pics - you may have to turn up the brightness of your monitor for the last set of pics: 

























Notes: the dial on the 38 mm Ward is smaller than the 41mm omega and 42? Mm Seiko; perhaps a better comparison would be with the 40 or 42 trident...

Results and discussion: all three watches had very robust lume for the first hour or so, but both the omega and the Seiko were much more 'readable' after 3 hours. Several aspects make the omega and Seiko easier to read in the dark in my opinion: 1) c60 lume on Min Hand is tiny vs seiko's monster lumed hands and the sizable lumed triangles, circle on the omega. 2) the lume on the applied hour markers are also tiny (thin strips) on the c60 vs omega and Seiko (large circles). 3) The lume on the 12 o'clock marker on the bezel of the c60 (triangle outline) is not as obvious as that of the omega and Seiko (large circles)

Based on the last set of pics, I think would rank readability as SMPc > skx009 > c60... what do you guys think ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



tenurepro said:


> Ok it took almost a year but here is a 3 way lume comparison time lapse of the trident c60 600 GMT vs Seiko skx009 vs Omega Seamaster 300 professional (ceramic, circa 2015).
> 
> The setup - I charged all three watches for 3 min under intense aquarium lights, moved them into a dark room, set my camera on a tripod, iso 800, f10, 10 sec exposure, and did interval shots every 30 min. These pics were not meant to show the absolute brightness of lume... just the relative difference in lume over time.
> 
> ...


Hmm. Interesting. As someone who's never followed Seamasters especially closely, I'm surprised to see it outmatch a Seiko.

Nice experiment lume shots 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Just grabbed a black c60 second hand so I can finally join the club and see what all the fuss is about .

It has been on my radar for a while and I had somewhat decided to pass on it due to the thickness (not that it's thick but I prefer sub 12mm). However, I've still been intrigued while following this thread and also having a watch recon alert.

We all know that it was inevitable with those parameters...

I have a good group of similar watches to compare to so it will be interesting to see how it compares.

Monta Oceanking 
Halios Seaforth
NTH Odin
Oris 65 bronze bezel

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

tenurepro said:


> Ok it took almost a year but here is a 3 way lume comparison time lapse of the trident c60 600 GMT vs Seiko skx009 vs Omega Seamaster 300 professional (ceramic, circa 2015).
> 
> The setup - I charged all three watches for 3 min under intense aquarium lights, moved them into a dark room, set my camera on a tripod, iso 800, f10, 10 sec exposure, and did interval shots every 30 min. These pics were not meant to show the absolute brightness of lume... just the relative difference in lume over time.
> 
> ...


Cool comparison. The SMPc winning doesn't surprise me and also not surprised the C60 came in behind the SKX too. The lume on them has improved for sure, but it's not long term bright. It's acceptable for my needs and I appreciate the efforts they've gone to to make it better. I also like the lumed bezel.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## geokarbou (Jan 11, 2009)

ryan850 said:


> Just grabbed a black c60 second hand so I can finally join the club and see what all the fuss is about .
> 
> It has been on my radar for a while and I had somewhat decided to pass on it due to the thickness (not that it's thick but I prefer sub 12mm). However, I've still been intrigued while following this thread and also having a watch recon alert.
> 
> ...


You have listed most of the alternatives I am looking to the c60! Please post the pictures alongside these once you receive it. Did you get the mkiii? Also which size?

Wear it in good health :-d


----------



## geokarbou (Jan 11, 2009)

ryan850 said:


> Just grabbed a black c60 second hand so I can finally join the club and see what all the fuss is about .
> 
> It has been on my radar for a while and I had somewhat decided to pass on it due to the thickness (not that it's thick but I prefer sub 12mm). However, I've still been intrigued while following this thread and also having a watch recon alert.
> 
> ...


You have listed most of the alternatives I am looking to the c60! Please post the pictures alongside these once you receive it. Did you get the mkiii? Also which size?

Wear it in good health :-d


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I like all the watches ryan has so hopefully he does not take offense. I would probably own a few them if I was really a collector rather than a wearer. But a quick breakdown because geo has a list and is deciding.

Ocean King - Twice as expensive for what appears to be identical specs and similar dial features. I do like the date placement on them. I owned a Triumph shortly and the details are really nice.
Seaforth - Good luck finding one that you want. The limited supply (by design?) has driven prices up crazily. And why doesn't it come with a proper bracelet?
NTH Odin - Really nice, but derivative of the 2254.50 Omega SMP, too much so for my liking. Thin for sure and a good value, but not as much for your $ as the Trident I don't think. I owned a Nacken for a while and liked it.
Oris 65 - Great watch, nice size, but I find it hard to understand the $1500 price tag. And why only 100M WR? 

At ~$725 (less if bought Nearly New) I truly don't think you can find a better diver for the $ than the Mk3 Trident c60.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

geokarbou said:


> You have listed most of the alternatives I am looking to the c60! Please post the pictures alongside these once you receive it. Did you get the mkiii? Also which size?
> 
> Wear it in good health :-d


I'll post pics once I receive it. It's the 40mm mk3 black dial.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I like all the watches ryan has so hopefully he does not take offense. I would probably own a few them if I was really a collector rather than a wearer. But a quick breakdown because geo has a list and is deciding.
> 
> Ocean King - Twice as expensive for what appears to be identical specs and similar dial features. I do like the date placement on them. I owned a Triumph shortly and the details are really nice.
> Seaforth - Good luck finding one that you want. The limited supply (by design?) has driven prices up crazily. And why doesn't it come with a proper bracelet?
> ...


No offense taken. This is a watch forum so we should be able to talk about watches .

For me, ive dialed in exactly what my preferences are and have bought the ones that fit tjay criteria.

For me, I like ss sport watches (which have gravitated towards dive bezels because they are more diverse aestetichally), 40mm and under, under 12mm thick, and have a good bracelet.

The c ward thickness im making an exception so we shall see if it stays.

I also only buy second hand and am not impulsive so I am able to wait for the price I'm willing it pay. All of the watches I have I should be able to move and come out close to even. Therefore, cost is an overall factor but I don't look at retail prices (even when including discounts).

Ocean king - can't compare to trident yet but they were going head to head for my blue diver spot. Never saw a blue trident come up for sale and then when the Monta came up for a good price, I decided to go for it. I wouldn't say same specs as monts had sw300, is thinner by almost 1mm (which is a big deal for me). Can't compare bezel action and finishing atm.

Halios - was late to the party on this one but have really enjoyed it. I have it on a ginault bracelet so the whole package feels exceptional. I wouldn't have bought it if there wasn't a good bracelet option second hand available. (I agree, don't know why there is no bracelet. Seems to be that it sells well enough atm that there ended up not being a need to produce). Finishing is excellent though and case size is perfect.

NTH Odin - I always will have an nth just due to the fact of size and comfort, also price to value is high imo if bought second hand. The Odin has become a keeper because of sentimental reasons (have worn it for special occasions). I would love a 2254 and have been watching the market but because it's so similar to the Odin and because the Odin isn't going anywhere, most likely won't own the 2254. That's ok with me as it saves me money there.

Oris 65 - from a purely specs standpoint, it doesn't hold up. However, the design, the case size and comfort, and the brand heritage all add up, to me, to a great watch. This isn't a value monster but it's just a very nice/unique watch at a good second hand price. I had the heritage originally (actually sitting in a box waiting for me to list it) and then picked up the bronze bezel because it's a bit dressier which I like.

We shall see how the trident compares. I do agree it seems to be a value giant for what you get for the price. Even at the retail price of 850 or so.

If it was under 12mm I would have already bought one. Will update once it arrives!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

600m WR has a price, and that's thickness. I'm sure they could shave a mm off if they redesigned for a WR of 200 or 300m. Compared to other watches of similar WR to the Trident (Planet Ocean), it's actually pretty thin.


----------



## macharle (Jan 24, 2020)

Saw one of these bad boys listed on r/WatchExchange yesterday. Such a beautiful piece.

How have I never heard of Christopher Ward before??


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

MX793 said:


> 600m WR has a price, and that's thickness. I'm sure they could shave a mm off if they redesigned for a WR of 200 or 300m. Compared to other watches of similar WR to the Trident (Planet Ocean), it's actually pretty thin.


I love the C60 (I have two, in SS and in bronze), but I would gladly take the same design but with 200-300m WR if it were under 12mm. I have a large wrist, so the thickness isn't bad for me, but I also have a Glycine Combat Sub that's under 12mm at 200m WR and I love the thinness.


----------



## jarettlee (Mar 25, 2019)

I never thought I would have been a C. Ward guy...but after purchasing a c60 I am incredibly impressed. I think one of the best values out there and a unique modern design in contrast the amount of vintage reproductions out there. I'm already looking at picking up another C60 gmt.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

PetrosD said:


> I love the C60 (I have two, in SS and in bronze), but I would gladly take the same design but with 200-300m WR if it were under 12mm. I have a large wrist, so the thickness isn't bad for me, but I also have a Glycine Combat Sub that's under 12mm at 200m WR and I love the thinness.


I'm in agreement with you. I'd much prefer lower WR if that came with it a thinner case.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Man, a 200-300m WR and ~12mm thickness and (more importantly) a vastly more effective AR coating and my my C60 will be a keeper.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

I'm sensitive to height but when I had a Mk3 I was never bothered by the height. It wears its dimensions well, at least at 40mm like the one I had. And the 600m WR at a reasonable height is certainly distinguishing.










Every so often I come across a watch in the metal that pleasantry belies it reading taller on paper. The Astor+Banks Sea Ranger comes to mind. So does the Mk3.










I concur that the value prop of the Mk3 is outstanding.










I also concur that the Mk3 may be the best thing going for a contemporary looking diver that you don't fear to wear. That is, it didn't give me the "precious" vibe that I had with, say, the OK2 when I had one for a short while (the OK2 is a great watch-just ultimately wasn't for me).










I love my Seaforths but the Mk3 is a decidedly more modern looking aesthetic, and it brings a lot of different qualities to the table (e.g., bracelet with quick adjust and release, ceramic, 600m WR).



















I also enjoyed the several NTH Subs I owned for stints, and I love my longstanding Vintage Nacken Blue. Thin and perfectly sized through and through, a million variants to choose from, and I just like Doc.










I haven't owned the Oris 65. I concur with the aforementioned appeals of it, but the price point and all of the micro competition has resulted in me never taking the plunge.

I still love my Mk2 Smurf though. I don't wear it that often, but it's long been a keeper.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



ck2k01 said:


> I'm sensitive to height but when I had a Mk3 I was never bothered by the height. It wears its dimensions well, at least at 40mm like the one I had. And the 600m WR at a reasonable height is certainly distinguishing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for all of the excellent feedback and the pictures to go along with it.

Looks like we have very similar preferences considering we have/had the same ones.

What is your wrist size? It looks like we have similar sizes. Mine is approx 7" but it is flat and wide but skinny top to bottom. Looks like yours might be similar.

Makes me more interested to try out the trident once it arrives.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



ryan850 said:


> Thanks for all of the excellent feedback and the pictures to go along with it.
> 
> Looks like we have very similar preferences considering we have/had the same ones.
> 
> ...


Indeed re: similar preferences. It prompted me to post to provide some entertainment while you await receipt. I look forward to your side-by-sides!

My wrist is a little smaller actually. 6.5" and fairly flat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> BTW I reached out to CW about service/repair alternatives. To see if they'd approve me having the spinning rotor issue fixed locally on my dime and not voiding the warranty (or them reimbursing me if I provide a receipt). I don't expect a favorable response, but it never hurts to ask.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


As expected I got a negative response. Local repair would impact the warranty and they would not reimburse me. They also suggested it would be a few months before they are open to take repairs. Not surprised.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Rice and Gravy said:


> As expected I got a negative response. Local repair would impact the warranty and they would not reimburse me. They also suggested it would be a few months before they are open to take repairs. Not surprised.


:-(

That is bad news. It's obvious with their sales volume, it's probably time to develop a larger repair / service department. Funnily enough, one would think this would be the perfect isolating job environment currently, and if one could work from home, this would be the job.

It's very interesting. I got an email from Stowa the other day (on their mailing list) and they are working very diligently to put together some sort of world wide method of repairs/ services through 3rd party's, to save time, shipping around the world, etc. A brilliant plan. I'll be curious if it pans out. Christopher Ward take note!

FROM STOWA _ MORE ON WEB SITE:

_Hello everyone,

Today we would like to present an idea that has been maturing for a long time. Our new concept goes a big step further than traditional watch manufacturers have done so far or thought possible. 
Today we present the STOWA future concept SERVICE 2.0.

What is behind it? To make it very brief: The intelligent dealing with the challenges of the global logistics chain, in the field of repairs and service of mechanical (STOWA) watches. Up until now, many watches are often sent back and forth around the world to restore them to a new condition after years of being worn or simply to carry out a due service or repair after damage. Mostly - to ensure the quality of the work - this is done in the production facility (Switzerland or Germany).

The STOWA Service 2.0 - concept combines the idea of open source usage (everybody has free access to relevant data) with future new technical possibilities of (on-site) production on demand with e.g. 3D-printers (admittedly, this is still a bit in the future, but in a few years this will be part of everyday life. Individual components can already be easily produced today).

The aim is to reduce time-consuming, expensive and resource-intensive transport of watches from all over the world to the producer.
This enables the strengthening of the regional handcraft, cost savings for the buyer/owner and a careful handling of valuable (logistic) resources.
Even today, it makes more sense for a watchmaker in Canada, for example, to use our open source information to procure the components he needs for a normal watch service on site than to send the watch to us in expensive and elaborate packaging.

We therefore consider our transparent Service 2.0 concept to be sensible and would be pleased if we could inspire you in your thoughts.
Any criticism is welcome and as always, with pioneering work we are not protected from rethinking improvements here and there.

Thanks a lot.

Your STOWA team from the Black Forest._


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Good on Stowa, that's they way to do it. And yes, watch repair certainly seems like socially distant work, but ultimately not worth the risk to get to work to do it I suppose. And definitely not essential.

Speaking of Christopher Ward and 3rd Parties, with how many watches they sell and ship to the US and complications with customs duties, it's too bad they can't or haven't taken the approach some of the German brands do, like Damasko. Identify 2-3 trusted online authorized dealers, provide them with stock and agreed upon prices for each model, and have them sell and service them. CW sales "business model" and 60 day return policy would make this difficult, but a solution could be to lower the prices to be consistent with $150 off retail that are almost always available and leave it at that. No more sales. Any 60/60 returns would go back to the US AD and then relisted at 30% nearly new? Probably not worth the hassle to set up, but it seems to work really well for the Germans.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> :-(
> 
> That is bad news. It's obvious with their sales volume, it's probably time to develop a larger repair / service department. Funnily enough, one would think this would be the perfect isolating job environment currently, and if one could work from home, this would be the job.
> 
> It's very interesting. I got an email from Stowa the other day (on their mailing list) and they are working very diligently to put together some sort of world wide method of repairs/ services through 3rd party's, to save time, shipping around the world, etc. A brilliant plan. I'll be curious if it pans out. Christopher Ward take note!


A bigger repair facility would have helped their slow turnaround time before all this. But with their repair facility shut down for the foreseeable future due to quarantine, even if they had a larger facility to handle larger volumes of service or repair requests, they would still be shut down and you'd still be looking at likely months before they reopened and started servicing watches again..

Stowa's approach is interesting. I'm curious if it's intended only for service/repair of out-of-warranty watches or if they would permit a watch under warranty to be repaired by a third party and still retain its factory warranty. Note Stowa only has a 2 year warranty vs CW's 5.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Good on Stowa, that's they way to do it. And yes, watch repair certainly seems like socially distant work, but ultimately not worth the risk to get to work to do it I suppose. And definitely not essential.
> 
> Speaking of Christopher Ward and 3rd Parties, with how many watches they sell and ship to the US and complications with customs duties, it's too bad they can't or haven't taken the approach some of the German brands do, like Damasko. Identify 2-3 trusted online authorized dealers, provide them with stock and agreed upon prices for each model, and have them sell and service them. CW sales "business model" and 60 day return policy would make this difficult, but a solution could be to lower the prices to be consistent with $150 off retail that are almost always available and leave it at that. No more sales. Any 60/60 returns would go back to the US AD and then relisted at 30% nearly new? Probably not worth the hassle to set up, but it seems to work really well for the Germans.


Do any of the authorized Damasko retailers actually perform servicing? I know that for Sinn, you go to RGM rather than Watchbuys for service, and depending on the watch, it may still end up back in Germany for Sinn to service it.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I’ve been contemplating getting a Mk 3 trident instead of an Oris Aquis Date. Frankly the specs/finishing of the CW Trident are very close (maybe even superior?) and the price is probably much less than half what I’ll pay for an Oris Aquis from an authorized dealer in Canada. I’m worried about servicing a CW down the road though. Shipping it back to the U/K and dealing with all the logistics, fees and customs issues makes it a less than ideal situation. As great as micro-brands are, there’s something to be said for having a brick & mortar watch dealer that you can take your watch to and have them deal with sending it off for service. A few micro-brands (such as the STOWA example above) are good at coordinating with various international watch service centres so that buyers can have their pieces serviced in a location hopefully within the same country they reside.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I know that Watchmann does for most models. Not sure about LIW or Windupwatchshop.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I know that Watchmann does for most models. Not sure about LIW or Windupwatchshop.


LIW is a single guy (Marc), to the best of my knowledge, and he is not a watchmaker. Assuming he doesn't direct you to send it straight to a designated repair center yourself, he is likely just a t forwarding it onto one if you send something to him. Maybe he has a watchmaker on staff now?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah, good point. Maybe the US AD repair shop idea is not a good solution, probably not a lot that meet the criteria and training to sell and service.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



Rice and Gravy said:


> Good on Stowa, that's they way to do it. And yes, watch repair certainly seems like socially distant work, but ultimately not worth the risk to get to work to do it I suppose. And definitely not essential.
> 
> Speaking of Christopher Ward and 3rd Parties, with how many watches they sell and ship to the US and complications with customs duties, it's too bad they can't or haven't taken the approach some of the German brands do, like Damasko. Identify 2-3 trusted online authorized dealers, provide them with stock and agreed upon prices for each model, and have them sell and service them. CW sales "business model" and 60 day return policy would make this difficult, but a solution could be to lower the prices to be consistent with $150 off retail that are almost always available and leave it at that. No more sales. Any 60/60 returns would go back to the US AD and then relisted at 30% nearly new? Probably not worth the hassle to set up, but it seems to work really well for the Germans.


Lining up ADs would eat into their margins and make them less profitable, likely would require them to increase their prices, and the clamor for their products would likely decrease.

If they really are shipping that many watches to the US, and I don't doubt that they are, then they could more easily just contract with a local company, such as RGM Watch Co. to be their US authorized service center. RGM does that for a number of other brands and they could easily add CW to their roster.

Watchbuys does this with Sinn, and maybe others. Although they are the Sinn US AD, they send warranty work to RGM. There's no reason CW couldn't contract with RGM directly rather than going through an AD.

They don't necessarily need to alter their sales model, just the manner in which they handle warranty work and repairs.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Yeah, good point. Maybe the US AD repair shop idea is not a good solution, probably not a lot that meet the criteria and training to sell and service.


There are service centers in the US that CW could contract with to act as an "authorized" repair facility. Someplace like RGM. I think this could work. Would likely be more cost effective than expanding their in-house repair capacity, would be more convenient for American customers, and they would have a trusted place that watches could be repaired or serviced without compromising the warranty.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Admittedly, I didn't think this through fully. Holes sufficiently poked.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Questions for the CW owners here.
Any current discount codes?Any Sales coming up?When they have a sale about how much discount do they usually apply.Looking at the Black/Old Radium Dartmouth..Thanks much,take care..


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Questions for the CW owners here.
> Any current discount codes?Any Sales coming up?When they have a sale about how much discount do they usually apply.Looking at the Black/Old Radium Dartmouth..Thanks much,take care..


I think their last sale code just ended. Usual $125 off, sometimes 15%. Seems like they issue a new discount or sale at least quarterly, if not twice quarterly. Not sure if the pandemic will change that. They changed their big seasonal clearance sale because of the pandemic. They are slow rolling it instead of one big drop of nearly new.


----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)

I thought I was just going to create a youtube video with this watch and then sell it. However, I think I might really like the C60 Trident Bronze Pro 600.


----------



## Cr7_vt300492 (May 2, 2019)

Hi everyone, im looking for a rubber cureve end straps for my c60 mk3 40mm. Does someome give me an suggestion?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Tropic Rubber strap.



















The prospect of being without this watch for who knows how long once they open back up for warranty servicing really disappoints me.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Tropic Rubber strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the tropic. I'm gonna try it on a Halios rubber and a sailcloth once I receive mine.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Rice and Gravy said:


> The prospect of being without this watch for who knows how long once they open back up for warranty servicing really disappoints me.


I feel your pain Bro...


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Like this one so far









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Quicksilver said:


> Like this one so far


Glad you're pleased with it! Would you share which size watch that is and your wrist size? TIA and enjoy it in the best of health.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

*Re: * &quot;Official&quot; Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

Received this one today. 40mm

For reference, I have just about 7" wrists. Flat and skinny.

First impressions:
Wears very well. Very comfortable on wrist. Wright wise feels similar to oceanking. Dial looks smaller in person. Logo isn't as prominent. Very solid build quality. Bracelet feels good. Overall, it feels very good on wrist. Will do a longer follow up review and will compare to other watches in my collection.

Glad to be a part of the club.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



ryan850 said:


> Received this one today.
> 
> For reference, I have just about 7" wrists. Flat and skinny.
> 
> ...


Man you are on a roll 

Great collection.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



boatswain said:


> Man you are on a roll
> 
> Great collection.


Thanks. Def has been curated thanks to several of your reviews, which I'm glad you did.

Longines is going, with the acquisition of the cward. Loved that one but I'm trying to be brutal about which to keep and the fact it has 19mm lugs was ultimately going to be a deal killer.

We shall see if the cward sticks around. Maybe I let the cward go along with the Oris ppdate and move up to a tourby...seems to be the hot one right now... 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

audio.bill said:


> Glad you're pleased with it! Would you share which size watch that is and your wrist size? TIA and enjoy it in the best of health.


Yes Sorry should have known better  6.75" wrist with the 42mm model


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Quicksilver said:


> Yes Sorry should have known better  6.75" wrist with the 42mm model


Thanks. Amazing how perspective changes its appearance... to me in your first pic it looks oversize but the second appears like a perfect fit!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

In case anyone wasn't aware.


> For the next few weeks from Monday to Friday, you can get a half-price CW watch (if you're quick!) before the official July Sale.
> 
> Each day we will be loading different styles to the site at the below times (British Summer Time):
> 
> ...


And my understanding is this will take the place of the July clearance sale so as not to overload their limited staff.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> In case anyone wasn't aware.
> 
> And my understanding is this will take the place of the July clearance sale so as not to overload their limited staff.


Unless you have another source, the email they sent out announcing these daily sales stated they were being offered before their official July Sale (that's stated in the post you quoted.)


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

This email?



> Christopher Ward
> Dear valued customer,
> 
> I hope this finds you well, and you and your families are coping with the unprecedented situation we're all currently facing.
> ...


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

audio.bill said:


> Unless you have another source, the email they sent out announcing these daily sales stated they were being offered before their official July Sale (that's stated in the post you quoted.)


Before and in lieu of their July sale.

There will be no big July sale this year. They are doing this drawn-out, trickle sale approach instead.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Directly from their Daily Specials page: "_For the next few weeks from Monday to Friday, you can get a half-price CW watch (if you're quick!) before the official July Sale._"
They state these daily specials are "before the official July Sale" but not in lieu of it. The email states the daily specials would be a handful of their sale watches destined for the July sale but doesn't say all of them.
Maybe it's subject to interpretation as their communication in this regard is not entirely clear. :-s


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

If they do plan a July sale, it will be smaller than normal on account of all of these watches being sold off early. May just be a 15% off with a much smaller drop of NN clearance watches.


----------



## JSM (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

Which size is the watch?


----------



## JSM (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



ryan850 said:


> Received this one today.
> 
> For reference, I have just about 7" wrists. Flat and skinny.
> 
> ...


Which size is the watch?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm sure the July sale will feature more recent models, but until then, this is what you get:

Here outlines all of the products that will be featured in the sale:

C3 Malvern Chronograph (white)
C5 Malvern Automatic (white)
C5 Malvern 595 (white)
C7 Rapide Quartz (black)
C60 Trident Bronze Pro 600 (blue)
C60 Trident 300 (black)
C60 Trident 300 (orange)
C60 Trident Chronograph 300 (black)
C60 Trident Chronograph 300 (orange)
C65 Trident GMT (blue)


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



JSM said:


> Which size is the watch?


40mm

Thanks. Will edit above.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flicker (Jul 5, 2017)

*Re: * &quot;Official&quot; Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



ryan850 said:


> Received this one today. 40mm
> 
> For reference, I have just about 7" wrists. Flat and skinny.
> 
> ...


Hey Ryan, that is sure looking good and thanks for the wrist shots as I have just over 7" wrists. Black dial looks great and those indices are fantastic. Love the new handset too. 40mm is what I'd be looking at as well ... black or blue ... hmmm!


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

MX793 said:


> Before and in lieu of their July sale.
> 
> There will be no big July sale this year. They are doing this drawn-out, trickle sale approach instead.


CW website was slow to begin with and it's even more frustrating during sale times
Almost impossible to check out

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

This new sapphire Trident is right on the verge of being checked out...


----------



## tenurepro (Aug 6, 2017)

MercifulFate said:


> This new sapphire Trident is right on the verge of being checked out...
> 
> View attachment 15080615


It is looking mean for sure !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuckracer (Mar 11, 2020)

MkII Christopher Ward C60 Trident on a new Crown & Buckle calfskin leather strap...this is a 43mm on my 7" wrist and wears just fine:


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I owe this post and my thanks to CW. I got my Trident Elite 1000 COSC back this week from the "clinic". Pretty much right on time from their original guesstimate of 10 weeks. As you may have read I was most doubtful of a fix or a timely return. The watch had been running at about -15sec a day since I got it. Needless to say I was put out big time. I had just bought the Bronze Trident prior to this one, and all was well with that watch, but when I drop what I consider big bucks, I was disappointed with the lack of accuracy after being touted as such a timekeeper.

Well, I'm very pleased. It's running about -2.5sec daily so far. I noticed a little fluctuation this morning in the negative. I'm relieved it's back, repaired and on time. I don't put much weight on the COSC aspect. I didn't buy it because of that, yet I see CW releasing more COSC branded product. I think it's a title you pay for, but doesn't reflect accuracy.

Thankfully I'm loving this watch and grateful to the service. I wasn't optimistic, as I've read the bad service reviews and miss the good ones. I was half expecting to I'd flip it out of general annoyance and frustration. With their clinic on shortened hours and the lockdown etc., I didn't expect the watch 'till late summer -- Meanwhile I'm seeing one release after another of watches I'd love to own. CW is staying busy creating some very attractive and desirable pieces. 

Anyway.... it's back, and it's a beauty! Thanks CW

EDIT: I didn't utilize a 15% off anything coupon when the watch was away. Now I want the Ti bracelet, but it cost as much as a really nice Seiko (Prospex)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> I owe this post and my thanks to CW. I got my Trident Elite 1000 COSC back this week from the "clinic". Pretty much right on time from their original guesstimate of 10 weeks. As you may have read I was most doubtful of a fix or a timely return. The watch had been running at about -15sec a day since I got it. Needless to say I was put out big time. I had just bought the Bronze Trident prior to this one, and all was well with that watch, but when I drop what I consider big bucks, I was disappointed with the lack of accuracy after being touted as such a timekeeper.
> 
> Well, I'm very pleased. It's running about -2.5sec daily so far. I noticed a little fluctuation this morning in the negative. I'm relieved it's back, repaired and on time. I don't put much weight on the COSC aspect. I didn't buy it because of that, yet I see CW releasing more COSC branded product. I think it's a title you pay for, but doesn't reflect accuracy.
> 
> ...


Glad it's back in action


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Thanks mate. |>


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

A little backyard fun with the kids









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Diving with oysters on a sailcloth









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## samr928 (May 4, 2020)

Hi All,

I just ordered a black 38mm c60 on the hybrid strap.

I have flat ~6.5" wrists. does anyone else that had similar wrists comment on the 38mm size fit vs the 40, and whether I can expect the hybrid strap to fit well? thanks much

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

samr928 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just ordered a black 38mm c60 on the hybrid strap.
> 
> ...


You can expect the strap to fit well. I have 6" wrists and I have a 38mm mk2 that I think is a perfect fit and I've had both the 40mm and 38mm Mk3 (no longer have either) and can say that I'd actually go for the 40 after wearing them both.


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

does anyone know if the CW warranty is transferable? What do they require in order to make a warranty claim? i.e seiko needs a signed warranty card by an authorized dealer


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

abkdt41 said:


> does anyone know if the CW warranty is transferable? What do they require in order to make a warranty claim? i.e seiko needs a signed warranty card by an authorized dealer


CW issues dated warranty cards. I've seen nothing to indicate it is not transferable published on their site or warranty card. The paperwork for the C60 I bought last year even includes instructions on how to register the watch if you are not the original owner (you will probably need information on the card to do this). But, as sole retailer, they probably have records to indicate whether a watch is still under warranty or not based on serial number if the warranty card is lost.

I assume a second owner would need to register the watch to take advantage of the warranty.

I would recommend reaching out to CW for clarification and confirmation of transferability and applicability of warranty coverage prior to committing to anything.


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

MX793 said:


> I would recommend reaching out to CW for clarification and confirmation of transferability and applicability of warranty coverage prior to committing to anything.


Thanks for your reply.

I checked the CW website and found this.

Is the 60|60 Guarantee transferable if I pass my watch on?

Yes. If the new owner can contact us with the original purchase information and paperwork, we will honour the 60-month (5 year) movement guarantee if the movement is found to be faulty and the watch was originally purchased within that time.

I have emailed them to clarify what paperwork is needed to transfer the warranty. Will update when I hear back


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Have just ordered the Mk3 C60 600m in 40mil with a blue dial on a bracelet.

Not had a 40 before as my others have all been 43’s, but having worn a BB58 for a while I am happiest in the 40mil zone.

Will post up some pics when it arrives.


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

Anyone receive back a watch they had sent in for repair? I sent my C60 MK3 in the beginning of March right as the pandemic started so I don't really have any hopes up for it to come anytime soon which is understandable. Just want to to see if their workshop is running at all


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

My understanding is they are not accepting repairs right now, but may be working on what is there currently. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Not much is happening with service and repairs right now.

https://www.christopherward.co.uk/cservices/service-and-repairs

An important announcement about Servicing and Repairs

In the current situation, we are unable to complete the service and repair of watches in a safe environment for our watch technicians. As a result, we have, with a heavy heart, decided not to accept any further watches for repair or servicing until it is appropriate to do so. We are sorry to disappoint our customers in this way but hope you will understand it is for good reason. We'll let you know just as soon as the restrictions are lifted.


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Adventureman said:


> Not much is happening with service and repairs right now.
> 
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/cservices/service-and-repairs
> 
> ...


Um, I sent back my bronze trident I recently picked up because I felt the o-ring was being torn when screwing in the crown. It felt terrible, and ripping. They accepted it back and everything proceeded as ordinary and heard today it will be sent back. _However_, they did tell me they didn't notice anything wrong and I find that impossible with how bad it felt. Really felt a ripping.


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

Huh....you think it's too much for me to email and ask for an update? My issue for the MK3 was the rotor spinning while handwinding causing the watch itself to shake.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

gdfan75 said:


> Anyone receive back a watch they had sent in for repair? I sent my C60 MK3 in the beginning of March right as the pandemic started so I don't really have any hopes up for it to come anytime soon which is understandable. Just want to to see if their workshop is running at all





Rice and Gravy said:


> My understanding is they are not accepting repairs right now, but may be working on what is there currently.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk





gdfan75 said:


> Huh....you think it's too much for me to email and ask for an update? My issue for the MK3 was the rotor spinning while handwinding causing the watch itself to shake.


You should definitely reach out. Is it still within the 60 day return window? If so you could ask for a replacement instead of repair? Oddly enough I received an email last night about trying to do something about mine and asking for info to arrange a pick-up. Mixed messages for sure. I am having the same issue as you gdfan75, and whatever is wrong with it affects the power reserve and timing as the PR wears down. Works great fully wound though.


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

Rice and Gravy said:


> You should definitely reach out. Is it still within the 60 day return window? If so you could ask for a replacement instead of repair? Oddly enough I received an email last night about trying to do something about mine and asking for info to arrange a pick-up. Mixed messages for sure. I am having the same issue as you gdfan75, and whatever is wrong with it affects the power reserve and timing as the PR wears down. Works great fully wound though.


Nah I got it last year in May/June when the MK3 came out.

And wow guess I'm not alone. Not sure how it happened, but I was greatly alarmed when I winded it one day and my watch vibrated like a phone ringing.

I'll probably email and see what's going on so far and if my watch has been looked at already since they got it in March.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I think they must have received a bad batch of movements because this stuck rotor issue seems all to common.


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I think they must have received a bad batch of movements because this stuck rotor issue seems all to common.


UPDATE: Just got a shipment email from CW! My MK3 is coming home!! Hopefully everything's in good working order now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

gdfan75 said:


> UPDATE: Just got a shipment email from CW! My MK3 is coming home!! Hopefully everything's in good working order now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great news!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Mine is being picked up today and it's unclear if it will be replaced or repaired. I told them whatever worked for them during this time was fine by me. If repaired I've asked them to also regulate it to keep the best time possible.


----------



## samr928 (May 4, 2020)

Hi all. I received a 38mm c60 GMT trident today. One quick question - the manual that came with the watch lists the movement as a sellita, while the specs online list an ETA movement. which is correct?

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

samr928 said:


> Hi all. I received a 38mm c60 GMT trident today. One quick question - the manual that came with the watch lists the movement as a sellita, while the specs online list an ETA movement. which is correct?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


I believe for the GMT, the watch may contain either. You'd have to open it and look for the manufacturing mark on the main plate.


----------



## samr928 (May 4, 2020)

MX793 said:


> I believe for the GMT, the watch may contain either. You'd have to open it and look for the manufacturing mark on the main plate.


okay great. Thanks for the info. One more thing- this is my first watch with a screw down crown, is it normal for the crown to have some "wiggle" when fully extended to the last position? (time adjust position). Any help appreciated!!

Besides this I am loving the watch!!!

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)

samr928 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just ordered a black 38mm c60 on the hybrid strap.
> 
> ...


38mm on a 7.25" wrist


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

samr928 said:


> okay great. Thanks for the info. One more thing- this is my first watch with a screw down crown, is it normal for the crown to have some "wiggle" when fully extended to the last position? (time adjust position). Any help appreciated!!
> 
> Besides this I am loving the watch!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Yes, normal.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Newly arrived 40mil Mk3, fabulous!!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

bigclive2011 said:


> Newly arrived 40mil Mk3, fabulous!!


Congrats!! Looks great! Enjoy!!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15118455
> 
> 
> Newly arrived 40mil Mk3, fabulous!!


Nice pickup! I have the same one it's been a pleasure to own so far. Watch actually looks and wears a smaller than in photos which I was happy about.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks guys.

I am “Well chuffed” as we say in my part of the world.

I have had all three marks now, and this is by far the best, the new case design gives a real impression of slimness (Tudor make a note here) and the lumed Bezel is amazing.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

How about a bit of Ostrich leather for variety??


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 15124109


How about a bit of Ostrich leather for variety??


----------



## Dr Doxa (Aug 10, 2006)

Nice ostrich leather there bigclive2011. Thought I'd add a bit of colour with a blue on blue combo!








All the best, The Doc.


----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

New acquisition









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Loving it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SolarCycles1963 (Mar 16, 2017)

This beauty came yesterday.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

My C60 was received back at HQ last Monday and today I received the email verifying it has been put in the repair queue. If you recall it has the sticking rotor issue. They are open but operating at reduced capacity so the timing they quoted was "indefinitely". I can understand that and will be patient. The clock starts now, and I am hoping it takes less than 2 months, but I suspect that is unlikely.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

New colorway in 40mm, also available in 40mm GMT


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

brianmazanec said:


> New acquisition
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


got a really good measurement from my unit today:


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

Rice and Gravy said:


> My C60 was received back at HQ last Monday and today I received the email verifying it has been put in the repair queue. If you recall it has the sticking rotor issue. They are open but operating at reduced capacity so the timing they quoted was "indefinitely". I can understand that and will be patient. The clock starts now, and I am hoping it takes less than 2 months, but I suspect that is unlikely.


Good luck! Same issue and mine was received 3/20. I got it back 5/8. Little less than two months so hopefully it gets back to you soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## zaskoo (Jun 26, 2018)

brianmazanec said:


> New acquisition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember last year's July sale when one of those appeared heavily discounted. Immediately trying to buy it, but someone else was faster than me. Till this day I feel bad missing this one.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

zaskoo said:


> I remember last year's July sale when one of those appeared heavily discounted. Immediately trying to buy it, but someone else was faster than me. Till this day I feel bad missing this one.


hi zaskoo, i believe you are mistaking this model for another. the C60 Elite 1000 (which brianmazanec is showing off) is a brand new model offered on this year. It is right now on pre-order. It is a Chronometer & all-Titanium model which did not exist last July AFAIK. 
you are probably conflating it with the C60 Trident Pro 600m that bigclive2011 is showing off in post # 1782. And, if it is last July i.e.July 2019 sale you are talking about it was most probably the C60 Trident Pro 600m Mk2 (bigclive2011 is showing is Mk3 model which, again, is new for 2020). 
thanks.


----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

Yep, mine's the new Elite 1000 model. Absolutely loving it. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

bombaywalla said:


> hi zaskoo, i believe you are mistaking this model for another. the C60 Elite 1000 (which brianmazanec is showing off) is a brand new model offered on this year. It is right now on pre-order. It is a Chronometer & all-Titanium model which did not exist last July AFAIK.
> you are probably conflating it with the C60 Trident Pro 600m that bigclive2011 is showing off in post # 1782. And, if it is last July i.e.July 2019 sale you are talking about it was most probably the C60 Trident Pro 600m Mk2 (bigclive2011 is showing is Mk3 model which, again, is new for 2020).
> thanks.


There was a 300 piece limited edition Elite 1000 model released early/mid last year. That model had a few differences from the current one. It used a COSC SW200 (date only) instead of the SW220 day-date. It had a solid case back. It also only came on a strap.


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

MX793 said:


> There was a 300 piece limited edition Elite 1000 model released early/mid last year. That model had a few differences from the current one. It used a COSC SW200 (date only) instead of the SW220 day-date. It had a solid case back. It also only came on a strap.


oh, ok! I stand corrected. Thanks MX793.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

gdfan75 said:


> Good luck! Same issue and mine was received 3/20. I got it back 5/8. Little less than two months so hopefully it gets back to you soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh that would be nice if it was that quick.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Rice and Gravy said:


> New colorway in 40mm, also available in 40mm GMT


Gutted about this release, bought the blue 40mm about 6 weeks ago and really happy with it, but damn if this model had been available at the time I'd have gone for this without even thinking about it


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah, I like it quite a bit too. I think it works great tying the black date surround in with the black bezel, and the blue dial definitely makes the flags more apparent vs. the black dial. I emailed them and tried to swap my black/black that is there for repair for this one, but since I am beyond the 60 days they wouldn't do it. I figured they wouldn't but I am of the mind that it never hurts to ask.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Yeah, I like it quite a bit too. I think it works great tying the black date surround in with the black bezel, and the blue dial definitely makes the flags more apparent vs. the black dial. I emailed them and tried to swap my black/black that is there for repair for this one, but since I am beyond the 60 days they wouldn't do it. I figured they wouldn't but I am of the mind that it never hurts to ask.


Even if it was inside of 60 days, if your watch showed any signs of wear, they'd deny a return/exchange under 60/60. The 60 day return window is not intended as a test drive period and the Ts&Cs clearly state that watches must be in like new, unworn condition to be eligible.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes, I understand that. There was little to no signs of wear and I had offered to exchange at a reduction of purchase price, if they were open to it. As I said, it never hurts to ask. And I will say that it doesn't seem those T&Cs are particularly true. I don't think I have read of any instance in which a watch returned within 60 days was sent back to the purchaser and not refunded. They have offered partial refunds in the past (for others) when not in like new condition, and from the reports/pictures of some of the NN purchases, they resell them in not "like new" condition too. I think that's exactly what people are doing - test driving.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Yes, I understand that. There was little to no signs of wear and I had offered to exchange at a reduction of purchase price, if they were open to it. As I said, it never hurts to ask. And I will say that it doesn't seem those T&Cs are particularly true. I don't think I have read of any instance in which a watch returned within 60 days was sent back to the purchaser and not refunded. They have offered partial refunds in the past (for others) when not in like new condition, and from the reports/pictures of some of the NN purchases, they resell them in not "like new" condition too. I think that's exactly what people are doing - test driving.


Remember the thread where somebody's C65 got waterlogged and they claimed CW "denied their warranty" because there were scratches on the bracelet? What CW actually denied was a 60/60 return, which is what that poster was actually pursuing, rather than a warranty repair.

(IIRC they were also outside of the 60 day period, but that wasn't the reason CW gave for denying the return).


----------



## zaskoo (Jun 26, 2018)

bombaywalla said:


> hi zaskoo, i believe you are mistaking this model for another. the C60 Elite 1000 (which brianmazanec is showing off) is a brand new model offered on this year. It is right now on pre-order. It is a Chronometer & all-Titanium model which did not exist last July AFAIK.
> you are probably conflating it with the C60 Trident Pro 600m that bigclive2011 is showing off in post # 1782. And, if it is last July i.e.July 2019 sale you are talking about it was most probably the C60 Trident Pro 600m Mk2 (bigclive2011 is showing is Mk3 model which, again, is new for 2020).
> thanks.


I am sure about last year's offering. It was C60 day date, COSC certificated, with red on the bezel and black dial. Stunning as this Elite model! On second tough, maybe didn't have the helium valve. It was great miss!


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

zaskoo said:


> I am sure about last year's offering. It was C60 day date, COSC certificated, with red on the bezel and black dial. Stunning as this Elite model! On second tough, maybe didn't have the helium valve. It was great miss!


The C60 COSC is not the same as the Elite. The Elite has a higher depth rating, the HEV, is thicker, and has a titanium case and bracelet.


----------



## SolarCycles1963 (Mar 16, 2017)

MX793 said:


> Even if it was inside of 60 days, if your watch showed any signs of wear, they'd deny a return/exchange under 60/60. The 60 day return window is not intended as a test drive period and the Ts&Cs clearly state that watches must be in like new, unworn condition to be eligible.


Indeed..... however if it had been within 30 days the buyer can refuse a repair or exchange and ask for a refund.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> New colorway in 40mm, also available in 40mm GMT
> 
> [/img]https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/49916758647_301b50e9eb_c.jpg[/img]


Nice 

I really like the "best of both worlds" presented here.

However, can you imagine if they would have used a navy-to-black gradient on the dial, a la the Deepsea? IMO would have been irresistible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

MX793 said:


> The C60 COSC is not the same as the Elite. The Elite has a higher depth rating, the HEV, is thicker, and has a titanium case and bracelet.


Here is an article about the 2019 Elite, which was closed out later in 2019 as I recall:

Christopher Ward - C60 Trident Elite 1000

I too seem to remember a black-dialed version which isn't shown in this article. Could be mistaken though.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

watchcrank_tx said:


> Here is an article about the 2019 Elite, which was closed out later in 2019 as I recall:
> 
> Christopher Ward - C60 Trident Elite 1000
> 
> I too seem to remember a black-dialed version which isn't shown in this article. Could be mistaken though.


There were a few different COSC models of the C60. The C60 COSC used the 600m case, SW220 day/date movement, and was available in a few different colorways. This was a Mk2 model, I don't recall that they ever offered a Mk3 version. If someone saw a red bezel day/date COSC on the clearance rack last year, it was mostly likely the Mk2 COSC day/date. The 2019 C60 Elite 1000 LE was a titanium case, 1000m rating, HEV, and SW200 COSC movement. It was only available in blue dial, blue bezel (with orange accents, unique from other Tridents), and on a hybrid strap. The Trident Elite 1000 (2020 model) has the same titanium case as the 2019 LE, but with an SW220 day/date COSC movement and display caseback. Available in blue or black on strap or titanium bracelet. There's also an Elite 1000 GMT with the same case as the other Elites.


----------



## samr928 (May 4, 2020)

Hi all, checking in again. I have a few questions about the date window on my c60 GMT. At ~11:55 the date "half changed" where its was shifted between 22 and 23. Also, the the date flipped to the next day at around 11:58 instead of midnight. are these things normal?

These issues are pretty inconsequential for day to day use but just want to make sure there is not any underlying issues with the movement that may cause problems in the future.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tenurepro (Aug 6, 2017)

samr928 said:


> Hi all, checking in again. I have a few questions about the date window on my c60 GMT. At ~11:55 the date "half changed" where its was shifted between 22 and 23. Also, the the date flipped to the next day at around 11:58 instead of midnight. are these things normal?
> 
> These issues are pretty inconsequential for day to day use but just want to make sure there is not any underlying issues with the movement that may cause problems in the future.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Typical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

NATO anyone??


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

This was the 1st COSC C60 Elite 1000 LE released in 2019. For the price it should've released with a bracelet vs making one a costly accessory IMHO - and they should have reached out to the limited 300 buyers with a generous price for first adopters. They knew a bracelet would be forthcoming. I did.


----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

Riddim Driven said:


> This was the 1st COSC C60 Elite 1000 LE released in 2019. For the price it should've released with a bracelet vs making one a costly accessory IMHO - and they should have reached out to the limited 300 buyers with a generous price for first adopters. They knew a bracelet would be forthcoming. I did.


I agree... I missed the earlier run but happy now to have gotten the second iteration. They should have had a better process for the first 300 to get bracelets.

On a related point. How's the strap? Thinking of picking one up but not sold at $85.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

brianmazanec said:


> I agree... I missed the earlier run but happy now to have gotten the second iteration. They should have had a better process for the first 300 to get bracelets.
> 
> On a related point. How's the strap? Thinking of picking one up but not sold at $85.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I like the 2nd round as well. There's definitely a method to their madne$$. :-d

The strap suits the watch. I also have the all blue version. I have a flat wrist, and for me the strap was difficult to get a comfortable fit. It's definitely not pliable on delivery. I actually had to roll them in a tight cylinder and rubber band them for a few weeks, trying to get some bend in them. I don't know what the material is for the rubbery part, but it could be more pliable IMHO -- They are a nice thickness vs the strap that came on my C60 Bronze Trident. A lot of folks don't have a problem with them, but I'm being honest in my experience.

I'm wearing the OEM straps more now, but it was a long time. I've tried a few rubber dive straps, but really want the OEM's to work


----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

Riddim Driven said:


> I like the 2nd round as well. There's definitely a method to their madne$$. :-d
> 
> The strap suits the watch. I also have the all blue version. I have a flat wrist, and for me the strap was difficult to get a comfortable fit. It's definitely not pliable on delivery. I actually had to roll them in a tight cylinder and rubber band them for a few weeks, trying to get some bend in them. I don't know what the material is for the rubbery part, but it could be more pliable IMHO -- They are a nice thickness vs the strap that came on my C60 Bronze Trident. A lot of folks don't have a problem with them, but I'm being honest in my experience.
> 
> I'm wearing the OEM straps more now, but it was a long time. I've tried a few rubber dive straps, but really want the OEM's to work


Thanks! I think I'll hold off on picking it up for now.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Just received yesterday 5/27










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

New strap









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesJUK (May 29, 2020)

I love my Trident Pro! I know the height of the watch put a lot of people off the Sh21 limited edition, but I've got big wrists and don't mind the height. Plus I got it in the sale at half price 
Here it is






earning its keep at sea...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Hi guys. I enjoyed looking at some great pics of these amazing looking watches.
I am on the fence with this one: c60 mk3 42 black...not sure I'm going to buy it.

Does anyone know approximately when they have their big sale?
I heard there is a $175 off sale that would put it at $720 on the bracelet.
Is there perhaps an even bigger sale at sometime of the year?

I'm certainly in no hurry to get this watch...I haven't even fully decided if I want it...
or if it's worth the "stretch" past my usual/average price of around $400 in order to get it.
You guys own it and wear it and see and experience its quality and value. 
So please give me your thoughts and opinions on this. Thank you so much for the help.

I did recently go into the 500s to get the Direnzo Eclipse blue with a bracelet and a matching leather strap delivered.
And the 600s to get the Straton Tourer GMT blue with a bracelet and a matching leather strap delivered.
But those 2 felt like stretches...and I would have been far more comfortable if they were both at least $100 cheaper.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The sale is in July I believe.

There is a current coupon taking $125 off orders of $625 or more on their website: 125SUN20

Great watches, I've owned several.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Thank you @jkpa. Is that the $175 off sale you are referring to in July?

Is there ever a bigger sale to get it under $700 with the bracelet?

I've heard it said by a youtube reviewer that these aren't really an expensive $400 or $500 watch; 
they are a cheap under $1000 watch. Is that your opinion too? If possible, please expand on "great watches;I've owned several."


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> Thank you @jkpa. Is that the $175 off sale you are referring to in July?
> 
> Is there ever a bigger sale to get it under $700 with the bracelet?
> 
> ...


They normally do a larger sale in July but it has been theorized they might not have the same type of sale because they have been doing more promotions during covid.

Regarding quality, these are definitely in the next tier above the standard $500 micro.

I would put them in that sub 1k tier. The fit and finishing is excellent. The beveled edges. Ceramic bezel insert. SW200 movement.

Also the bracelet is top notch. Excellent adjustable clasp. Very good finishing.

To compare, I have an Oris 65, Monta, halios, and nth. They are all in the same ballpark.

For fit and finish. 
Monta. Halios/cward/NTH. Oris in that order.

You won't be disappointed.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> Thank you @jkpa. Is that the $175 off sale you are referring to in July?
> 
> Is there ever a bigger sale to get it under $700 with the bracelet?
> 
> ...


Quality for money is excellent. I've had a few models and they are all, to me, very well priced for what quality you receive. Excellent cases, movements, designs. I've had a few divers, a dress watch and a chronograph, all automatics/manuals.

I think you'll like them. If you don't, they're an easy sell as they are known for being good quality. If buying new, you also get a 5 year warranty.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh the coupon I posted is valid until 6/30/20 so can be used now if you don’t want to wait.


----------



## John Frum (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

ryan850 said:


> They normally do a larger sale in July but it has been theorized they might not have the same type of sale because they have been doing more promotions during covid.
> 
> Regarding quality, these are definitely in the next tier above the standard $500 micro.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this fantastic answer! And for sharing your experience. 
It makes me feel more comfortable about getting this mk3 black 42 watch.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I actually wrote an email to them today, directly asking about getting this watch at the best price, even if it means waiting awhile. 
I hope to hear back from them tomorrow or Thursday.
And then I'll write what they tell me. If there is going to be a bigger sale within a few months, then since I'm in no hurry, I'd rather wait. Someone mentioned that there is a possibility of getting it on their Australian website and it works out cheaper...
around $700 instead of $770. But when I tried to get to their Australian website, I couldn't find it. 
Does anybody know anything about that? And could provide the correct, working link? 
Free worldwide shipping and a no foreign transaction fee credit card make it possible...so why not? Thanks for the help!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> I actually wrote an email to them today, directly asking about getting this watch at the best price, even if it means waiting awhile.
> I hope to hear back from them tomorrow or Thursday.
> And then I'll write what they tell me. If there is going to be a bigger sale within a few months, then since I'm in no hurry, I'd rather wait. Someone mentioned that there is a possibility of getting it on their Australian website and it works out cheaper...
> around $700 instead of $770. But when I tried to get to their Australian website, I couldn't find it.
> ...


It never hurts to ask but I think at this point id just go with whatever they say or else wait until (if) a better sale comes along or purchase at current sale price.

This isnt goodwill after all even if we all love a good deal .

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JSM (Dec 20, 2013)

Just got the 40mm c60 trident today. I have 7" wrists and have been on the fence about exchanging it for the 42mm. What do you guys think of the way this fits? Which size do you all prefer?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Whatever made you choose the 40 over the 42 to begin with, is probably the reason you should stay with the 40.
You knew it would be smaller, but preferred that. So, now just be happy with it and don't second guess yourself.
It's all just a personal preference anyway.
Personally, I am going to get the 42...and when I do, I hope I don't have any second thoughts that maybe I should have gotten the 40


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

JSM said:


> Just got the 40mm c60 trident today. I have 7" wrists and have been on the fence about exchanging it for the 42mm. What do you guys think of the way this fits? Which size do you all prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a perfect size imo.

I have 7" wrists also and the 40mm fits me perfectly.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep, 40mil is the sweet spot, and is perfect for you.


----------



## gillm (Mar 4, 2020)

Has anyone recieved the black and blue version yet? Love the new colourway but I think it's so lazy that there are such limited photos of it!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

JSM said:


> Just got the 40mm c60 trident today. I have 7" wrists and have been on the fence about exchanging it for the 42mm. What do you guys think of the way this fits? Which size do you all prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like the others I'm going to say that the 40mm is just right for your wrists. it looks perfect for you...
wear it in good health. enjoy!


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

That 40mm looks fantastic.

Yeah, you could go up a notch, but I like that just fine.

Having said that, in your shoes, I'd bump up to 42. I prefer my dive watches on the slightly large side rather than slightly small. Totally personal preference, though; 40mm looks very nice in that picture.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

When I had my Chris Wards, I wore the old 43mm and I really liked that size on my 6.75" wrist. Probably a bit big for some; 42mm would have looked a bit better. Funny how 1 or 2mm can make such a big difference!

Man alive I miss this watch. I'd gladly buy it back from the guy I sold it to, for $50 more than I sold it! What the heck was I thinking?


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Toonces said:


> When I had my Chris Wards, I wore the old 43mm and I really liked that size on my 6.75" wrist. Probably a bit big for some; 42mm would have looked a bit better. Funny how 1 or 2mm can make such a big difference!
> 
> Man alive I miss this watch. I'd gladly buy it back from the guy I sold it to, for $50 more than I sold it! What the heck was I thinking?


I see them come up for sale not infrequently.

There's one on reddit now for 540 with a rubber strap with clasp.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuckracer (Mar 11, 2020)

I was a little worried about my 43 on my 7" wrist...until I actually got it and it's fine, I think. It's not a small watch but I don't notice it as big.


----------



## JSM (Dec 20, 2013)

I’ve decided to keep the 40mm. It has grown on me a lot today and I think I was overthinking yesterday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

JSM said:


> I've decided to keep the 40mm. It has grown on me a lot today and I think I was overthinking yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good call. I started out being on with watches that were 42mm and larger but over time I've noticed the sweet spot is 40mm for 7" wrist size.

A smaller diver can have just as much wrist presence and also not be bulky.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JSM (Dec 20, 2013)

ryan850 said:


> Good call. I started out being on with watches that were 42mm and larger but over time I've noticed the sweet spot is 40mm for 7" wrist size.
> 
> A smaller diver can have just as much wrist presence and also not be bulky.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Yeah I like how it kinda feels like an extension of your wrist and not like you're lugging around a hunk of metal. I haven't tried a 42mm but I'm liking the 40mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

JSM said:


> Yeah I like how it kinda feels like an extension of your wrist and not like you're lugging around a hunk of metal. I haven't tried a 42mm but I'm liking the 40mm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had an skx, a sbdc051, and a samurai (all close to 42mm and over) and while I liked them, I realized that you can get the same level of presence while also having much more comfort.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

JSM said:


> I've decided to keep the 40mm. It has grown on me a lot today and I think I was overthinking yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wise choice IMO, it looks perfect for you.


----------



## JSM (Dec 20, 2013)

Anyone put a tropic strap on their trident? I have the isofrane but it seems like it’s on the verge of overpowering the 40mm trident. Thinking about getting a tropic or the cward hybrid. Opinions on either are welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

JSM said:


> I've decided to keep the 40mm. It has grown on me a lot today and I think I was overthinking yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good for you. That's exactly what I meant when I wrote yesterday:
Whatever made you choose the 40 over the 42 to begin with, is probably the reason you should stay with the 40.
You knew it would be smaller, but preferred that. So, now just be happy with it and don't second guess yourself.
It's all just a personal preference anyway.
Personally, I am going to get the 42...and when I do, I hope I don't have any second thoughts that maybe I should have gotten the 40 

The bracelet seems very good on this watch, so maybe just wear it on the bracelet. A nice leather strap would look awesome too.


----------



## JSM (Dec 20, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> Good for you. That's exactly what I meant when I wrote yesterday:
> Whatever made you choose the 40 over the 42 to begin with, is probably the reason you should stay with the 40.
> You knew it would be smaller, but preferred that. So, now just be happy with it and don't second guess yourself.
> It's all just a personal preference anyway.
> ...


The bracelet is awesome and I plan on having it on the majority of the time. I live on the ocean and do a lot of boating so that's why I'm looking for a rubber strap as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

JSM said:


> Anyone put a tropic strap on their trident? I have the isofrane but it seems like it's on the verge of overpowering the 40mm trident. Thinking about getting a tropic or the cward hybrid. Opinions on either are welcome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I put it on a sailcloth and it looks awesome. I think in the 3 months I've had it, it's been on the sailcloth the majority of time.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I think for 7" wrists and under, the 40mm version is perfect. The proportions are much better than the 38mm I think, which I always thought was a little stubby being 38x13x46



gillm said:


> Has anyone recieved the black and blue version yet? Love the new colourway but I think it's so lazy that there are such limited photos of it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


A friend of mine on the CW FB group got one, I'll see if I can get a picture. I kind of want one for these in the GMT version.



JSM said:


> Anyone put a tropic strap on their trident? I have the isofrane but it seems like it's on the verge of overpowering the 40mm trident. Thinking about getting a tropic or the cward hybrid. Opinions on either are welcome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wear mine on a watchgecko tropic rubber strap


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Rice and Gravy I have a 6 3/4 or 6 7/8 inch wrist, and I am thinking of getting the c60 mk3 black in size 42.
I have heard that they "wear smaller" and 42 would be no problem. I have the Seiko padi Pepsi turtle and love the way it wears.
I really DON'T want the hassle of having to return the watch internationally and exchange it for the 40, so please anyone and everyone, confirm that the 42 won't be too big for me.

I know that there was just a discussion by someone who chose the 40 and was thinking of maybe exchanging it for the 42. But my point in that discussion (without 1st hand knowledge of EITHER one) was that both could probably work well...and it was just a personal preference. In his case, the 40 smaller watch, and in my case, the 42 bigger watch. He just wanted confirmation and convincing that the 40 wasn't too small, and I would like confirmation that the 42 won't be too big. Thank you.

BTW, Average Bros has a great youtube video on this size issue:


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

1st, the return process is SUPER simple, so don't let that be a deciding factor. You tell them you want to return it and they arrange a DHL pick up at your location on the date and time frame of your choosing. Done.

2nd, I tried a 42mm as well as the 40mm and kept the 40mm. I have a 6.75" wrist and while the 42 looked ok because of the downward curving lugs, the 22mm lug width contributes to it looking bigger and not as well fitting as the 40mm. So yeah, it'll probably work for you. But the bigger deciding factor for me in this was the added weight and height of the 42mm. It's 12 grams heavier and a slightly taller (13.5mm) than the 40mm and I did not like the added heft. Honestly, if you can swing getting both and sending one back, that's probably what I would do. Then you'll know for sure.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

watchman600 said:


> @Rice and Gravy I have a 6 3/4 or 6 7/8 inch wrist, and I am thinking of getting the c60 mk3 black in size 42.
> I have heard that they "wear smaller" and 42 would be no problem. I have the Seiko padi Pepsi turtle and love the way it wears.
> I really DON'T want the hassle of having to return the watch internationally and exchange it for the 40, so please anyone and everyone, confirm that the 42 won't be too big for me.
> 
> ...


Take this with a grain of salt, but the more smaller watches I've bought (40mm and under), the more I'm enjoying them. The more compact size and lighter weight feels so good on the wrist. Anything over 41mm just feels clunky to me now. If you're not sure on size, always go for the smaller size. I'd get the 40mm if I were you. It will be more comfortable to wear.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

I have similar wrist size and just got 42 elite... Wears small and loving it but could be titanium. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## husonfirst (Nov 20, 2011)

watchman600 said:


> @Rice and Gravy I have a 6 3/4 or 6 7/8 inch wrist, and I am thinking of getting the c60 mk3 black in size 42.
> I have heard that they "wear smaller" and 42 would be no problem. I have the Seiko padi Pepsi turtle and love the way it wears.
> I really DON'T want the hassle of having to return the watch internationally and exchange it for the 40, so please anyone and everyone, confirm that the 42 won't be too big for me.
> 
> ...


With a 42, the bracelet (if you go that route) will likely drop straight down instead of curving around your wrist. If you don't mind that, or you just prefer larger watches, then go 42. Personally I would go 40 if I had your wrist size.


----------



## tenurepro (Aug 6, 2017)

38mm on. 6.7" wrist. Love the smaller size

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSM (Dec 20, 2013)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **










Loving this thing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> @Rice and Gravy I have a 6 3/4 or 6 7/8 inch wrist, and I am thinking of getting the c60 mk3 black in size 42.
> I have heard that they "wear smaller" and 42 would be no problem. I have the Seiko padi Pepsi turtle and love the way it wears.
> I really DON'T want the hassle of having to return the watch internationally and exchange it for the 40, so please anyone and everyone, confirm that the 42 won't be too big for me.
> 
> ...


There has been several people comment on sizing and ultimately I think you CAN wear both of them and be fine.

One thing is point out with the sizing of the cward vs the turtle, the turtle has a larger case at 44.8 but a shorter L2L at 48. The cward 42 is 49.

So even though the turtle was fine, the cward will wear even larger.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JSM (Dec 20, 2013)

Tridents are indeed waterproof

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Wow...thanks for all the responses and help everyone! 
Of course, I'm more confused now  but whatever.
Getting both sizes as someone suggested, is a great idea in theory.
Putting both on my wrist, one after the other, would indeed help me decide,
and "seal the deal" within an hour. But shipping both is just too big of a hassle for me, I'm afraid.
It would be over the $800 limit on tax free/import free goods to the U.S. and I'm not paying that,
especially since I'm planning on returning one of them! Maybe I'd get that fee returned, after spending hours 
trying to talk to/reach the right person. No thanks. I could get them in separate shipments, both under $800.
But this is a hassle too...though not as much. And then there is the 100 percent chance that I'll have to return one...
whereas, if I just buy the 42, I would only have to return it if I feel it's too big. So, that's probably the option I'll go for.

Just wondering as I'm typing, what if I get it on this good sale, it's too big, and I have to return and exchange it for the 40...
but by then, with all the shipping internationally, it's AFTER the sale is over...am I going to lose out on the sale price,
and they will only let me get the 40 if I add money? I certainly don't want that. Silly, but real, problems with no easy solution.
--
I love the picture of you enjoying a beer on a boat. Looks like you're relaxing and enjoying your day.
--
It's not that I don't have any 40s. I have a Seiko sea urchin snzf 17 that I wear and love (with a special stainless steel bezel), 
and a pepsi snzf 15. They both fit just fine too.
I think, therefore that both sizes of the CW c60 mk3 will (probably) work for me. 
And my thought now, is that I would prefer the extra presence on my wrist for 
what will be my fanciest and most expensive watch.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> Wow...thanks for all the responses and help everyone!
> Of course, I'm more confused now  but whatever.
> Getting both sizes as someone suggested, is a great idea in theory.
> Putting both on my wrist, one after the other, would indeed help me decide,
> ...


I'd say that with ceramic bezel and gloss dial, the watch has more than enough presence even at the smaller size of 40. I'd say you might have the opposite problem of too much wrist presence with the 42.

(you can see what my opinion is )

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

brianmazanec said:


> I have similar wrist size and just got 42 elite... Wears small and loving it but could be titanium.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


This is more what I thought...that in fact it "wears small". Which would make the 42 definitely the right size.
That is what that Average Bros reviewer link I posted said too. 
---
So, does it wear small OR is the bigger size 42 possibly a problem of too much presence?? It can't be both. 
----
Also, if the Seiko padi Pepsi turtle fits well, and that is a pretty big watch, then I don't think the CW 42 should fit any worse.
I can't imagine a slight 1mm lug to lug difference making it wear any different/worse.
--
Maybe I'm wrong. Maybe I will just wait until I CAN somehow try on both watches. There will be other similar sales.
And I have plenty of watches. So I'm not desperate. WEIRD conflicting information, though. I kind of want to get to the bottom of it.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> This is more what I thought...that in fact it "wears small". Which would make the 42 definitely the right size.
> That is what that Average Bros reviewer link I posted said too.
> ---
> So, does it wear small OR is the bigger size 42 possibly a problem of too much presence?? It can't be both.
> ...


I watched that same average bros review also. He's one of my favortie reviewers and I watched several of the cw reviews.

What I remember is that he was saying it wore like a normal 42. He has a 7 1/4 wrist so 42 on that wrist size is a good fitting size.

Same thing with the turtle. It wears like a normal 42 based on the L2L.

You should watch the Just One More Watch review also. He has a 7" wrist and has good info.

I'd say, if you like larger wearing watches, I'd get the 42. But if you a more standard size, I'd go with the 40.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Its pretty clear to me now that you just want the 42mm and confirmation that it will be fine. Fair enough. Just get it.

But... If you decide to try both, which will allow to truly try and know which you like best, buy one today with the code and one tomorrow or the next day with the code. You get both at a great price and no customs duties on either one. And then no hassle returning one of them. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## gillm (Mar 4, 2020)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Its pretty clear to me now that you just want the 42mm and confirmation that it will be fine. Fair enough. Just get it.
> 
> But... If you decide to try both, which will allow to truly try and know which you like best, buy one today with the code and one tomorrow or the next day with the code. You get both at a great price and no customs duties on either one. And then no hassle returning one of them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Can you share this code?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



gillm said:


> Can you share this code?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Sure thing










Keep in mind these will not work with the nearly new offerings that are 30or50% off already.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

For those whose say they "wear small", I'm curious in what way? Or in comparison to what other watches? Certainly I think the newest case design wears thinner than the number say. In terms of diameter, I wouldn't say these wear small, at least compared to other dive watches. Compared to a flieger or other thin-bezel watch, yes, they wear small. That's true of any dive watch. But compared to many other dive watches, I think they wear large.

Most Seiko dive watches wear small. Seiko tends to fit relatively small dials to their dive watches. The Turtle case is 44.x mm, but the bezel is only like 42, the crystal is 32, and the dial, excluding rehaut, is only 29 or 30. The smaller bezel and dial especially will make the watch wear smaller than its listed size. The 42mm SKX has about the same size crystal (31.5mm on the SKX), dial, hand hand lengths as the Turtle, which is why many feel the two wear about the same size. The 42mm Trident has a 33mm crystal and no rehaut, so the dial is also 33mm (with hand lengths to match). This presents much more dial area, plus longer hands to match, than a Turtle or SKX. I feel my 38mm Trident wears, or appears, larger than an SKX013 for this reason. Larger crystal, much larger dial, and longer hands on the Trident.


----------



## Chuckracer (Mar 11, 2020)

I just put a Barton Elite Silicone in black with Crimson Red on my C.Ward Trident, then took this pic...and never realized the "600m / 2000Ft text was orange! Now i gotta buy another with an orange bottom!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15193297


O.k. "I'll bite" what does Grippy Oil Art in big purple letters mean?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

MX793 said:


> For those whose say they "wear small", I'm curious in what way? Or in comparison to what other watches? Certainly I think the newest case design wears thinner than the number say. In terms of diameter, I wouldn't say these wear small, at least compared to other dive watches. Compared to a flieger or other thin-bezel watch, yes, they wear small. That's true of any dive watch. But compared to many other dive watches, I think they wear large.
> 
> Most Seiko dive watches wear small. Seiko tends to fit relatively small dials to their dive watches. The Turtle case is 44.x mm, but the bezel is only like 42, the crystal is 32, and the dial, excluding rehaut, is only 29 or 30. The smaller bezel and dial especially will make the watch wear smaller than its listed size. The 42mm SKX has about the same size crystal (31.5mm on the SKX), dial, hand hand lengths as the Turtle, which is why many feel the two wear about the same size. The 42mm Trident has a 33mm crystal and no rehaut, so the dial is also 33mm (with hand lengths to match). This presents much more dial area, plus longer hands to match, than a Turtle or SKX. I feel my 38mm Trident wears, or appears, larger than an SKX013 for this reason. Larger crystal, much larger dial, and longer hands on the Trident.


This is interesting. I'm not sure what you are talking about though. There are tick marks going all the way around the dial on both the turtle and the trident. I would call this a chapter ring. And they both have it. So what are you referring to that is only on the turtle, making the dial smaller, that is not on the trident? Please describe and explain what you are talking about. Thank you.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> O.k. "I'll bite" what does Grippy Oil Art in big purple letters mean?


I'm guessing it's "grumpy old fart"


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> This is interesting. I'm not sure what you are talking about though. There are tick marks going all the way around the dial on both the turtle and the trident. I would call this a chapter ring. And they both have it. So what are you referring to that is only on the turtle, making the dial smaller, that is not on the trident? Please describe and explain what you are talking about. Thank you.


Seiko utilizes a rehaut, which is a tapered/conical ring that serves as a transition between the outside of the dial (the flat part that the indiced are on) and the crystal opening. Seiko chooses to graduate this with hash marks for the minutes track (chapter ring), but the rehaut is not part of the dial.

The Trident does not have a tapering rehaut. The minute graduations are printed on the dial itself. And because it lacks a chapter ring, the indices are pushed out further than on a Turtle or SKX. This tends to make a watch appear larger.

Then there's hand lengths. If you look at the hands on a Turtle or SKX, the minute hand does not touch the hash marks on the chapter ring. It only goes to the outer edge of the indices. The second hand goes to about the end of the dial (comes up just short), but does not actually overlap into the chapter ring area. The minute hand on the Trident touches the minute hash marks and the seconds hand actually overlaps them. This is possible because the Trident does not have a tapering rehaut or chapter ring. Longer hands also tend to make a watch appear larger.

And to illustrate the effect that dial size, hand length, and the "index diameter" (how far outward the indices are placed), here's a photo of one of my 38mm Tridents next to an old Wenger dive watch. Which watch is bigger?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

MX793 said:


> Seiko utilizes a rehaut, which is a tapered/conical ring that serves as a transition between the outside of the dial (the flat part that the indiced are on) and the crystal opening. Seiko chooses to graduate this with hash marks for the minutes track (chapter ring), but the rehaut is not part of the dial.
> 
> The Trident does not have a tapering rehaut. The minute graduations are printed on the dial itself. And because it lacks a chapter ring, the indices are pushed out further than on a Turtle or SKX. This tends to make a watch appear larger.
> 
> ...


point very well made with this illustration. If you had not told us, there's not way I would have known the CW is 38mm!! ;-)


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

MX793 said:


> Seiko utilizes a rehaut, which is a tapered/conical ring that serves as a transition between the outside of the dial (the flat part that the indiced are on) and the crystal opening. Seiko chooses to graduate this with hash marks for the minutes track (chapter ring), but the rehaut is not part of the dial.
> 
> The Trident does not have a tapering rehaut. The minute graduations are printed on the dial itself. And because it lacks a chapter ring, the indices are pushed out further than on a Turtle or SKX. This tends to make a watch appear larger.
> 
> ...


double post. removed.


----------



## JSM (Dec 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@JSM I'm not sure what you mean to say with your picture. 
Please explain with words.
---
They are both beautiful watches! Though, quite different.


----------



## JSM (Dec 20, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> @JSM I'm not sure what you mean to say with your picture.
> Please explain with words.
> ---
> They are both beautiful watches! Though, quite different.


Just daily eye candy. No message

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

MX793 said:


> And to illustrate the effect that dial size, hand length, and the "index diameter" (how far outward the indices are placed), here's a photo of one of my 38mm Tridents next to an old Wenger dive watch. Which watch is bigger?
> 
> View attachment 15194921


Clearly you do have a message.... What size is the Wenger? Are they both 38mm? You asked the question and posted a photo, so please fill us in.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> Clearly you do have a message.... What size is the Wenger? Are they both 38mm? You asked the question and posted a photo, so please fill us in.


The two have the exact same case/bezel diameter, lug width, and lug-to-lug. The Trident is thicker, but it has a thicker movement and considerably higher WR.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

JSM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is another great illustration of my remarks about the role of dial size. If I didn't know better, I'd say the CW was larger than the Yachtmaster, but these two watches have the same overall dimensions (diameter, lug width, l2l). The Trident has a larger crystal and dial.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I found this on the CW website forum:

Re: MKIII 40 vs. 42mm
It's been said a few times on other threads but my experience, and others have also stated the same view, is that the Trident mk3 42mm wears well and not particularly large for a watch with a headline 42mm diameter.
---
Does anyone here on THIS forum have experience with the c60 mk3 size 42?
My only concern is that it might be too big. If it is not too big, then I prefer to choose the larger watch.
Can someone here please confirm what that poster on the CW site said..that it wears well and is not particularly large for a 42?
--
I have a Seiko padi Pepsi turtle that is significantly bigger than my Seiko 5 snzf15 Pepsi watch.
I happen to like them both very much. But my point is that they both wear fine,
and when I have to decide which CW to get, as long as it's not going to wear any bigger than the Pepsi turtle,
then I think I would prefer to get the bigger size.

On the other hand, if it is going to wear bigger, because of whatever (there is no rehaut, it has a bigger dial, bigger hands, etc.)
then I would probably go with the 40, since the Pepsi turtle is right at the maximum size that would look good on my roughly 6.8 inch wrist.
https://www.longislandwatch.com/Seiko_SRPA21_Automatic_Dive_Watch_p/srpa21.htm
https://www.longislandwatch.com/Seiko_SNZF15_SNZF15K1_Sport_5_Watch_p/snzf15k1.htm
https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-snzf15.html
I don't have any special digital measuring thingee, but I think the snzf15 is actually 40mm (and even the 2 websites don't agree).
One thing for sure is that it wears significantly smaller than the turtle, and I like it. 
And I like the fit and look of the turtle.
But any bigger, and it wouldn't be for me. Thanks again for all the help 

I greatly want to figure this out and order the "right one for me" by the end of the month,
and because of the whole corona-craziness, I'm not at home, where I can simply buy both sizes 
(in separate orders, so that there is no duty or fees). And then return the one that fits less well.


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

I wear the mk lll size 42mm with bracelet. I have a 7.5 inch wrist and would agree that it does wear a little smaller than other 42 mm watches. It's not night and day difference though. Certainly much smaller than a Seiko Turtle. I doubt I'd feel the 40 would work for me. I feel the 42 is just right for my wrist and I don't like big watches. On your size wrist I would pick the 40 without hesitation.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



AFG08 said:


> I wear the mk lll size 42mm with bracelet. I have a 7.5 inch wrist and would agree that it does wear a little smaller than other 42 mm watches. It's not night and day difference though. Certainly much smaller than a Seiko Turtle. I doubt I'd feel the 40 would work for me. I feel the 42 is just right for my wrist and I don't like big watches. On your size wrist I would pick the 40 without hesitation.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you for your comments and experience with the 42. 
But if it is less big than the turtle, and I like the fit of the Seiko pepsi turtle,
then why doesn't your last line read "you can pick the 42 without hesitation"?
Please clarify.


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

I said the 42 was just right for me but for your size wrist I would pick the 40 without hesitation. I had a Turtle and felt it was too large for my tastes. If you like the way a Turtle fits then get the 42 but I still feel the 40 would be the better fit.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



AFG08 said:


> I said the 42 was just right for me but for your size wrist I would pick the 40 without hesitation. I had a Turtle and felt it was too large for my tastes. If you like the way a Turtle fits then get the 42.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


There is a little confusion here. So I will clarify what I'm asking.
I really appreciate your help.
I am asking about how the 42 will look and wear on my wrist...according to my brain.
How should you know? (I hear you asking)...please keep reading for the answer.

If you are telling me based on your experience and firsthand knowledge, that you:
"would agree that it does wear a little smaller than other 42 mm watches. It's not night and day difference though. 
Certainly much smaller than a Seiko Turtle."

And I am telling you that I like the fit of the Seiko Pepsi Turtle I own...
and I am just trying to confirm that the c60 mk3 42 in fact wears well and not particularly large for a 42, 
then it should logically follow that I should not hesitate to get the 42. Correct?

It shouldn't matter or be relevant at all to my decision of which size watch to buy for my wrist according to my brain,
that you would pick the 40 without hesitation according to your brain, 
if you had a wrist size of about 6.8 inches. That's just confusing things for me.

If you have any other 42s you can take a picture of next to the CW 42 that would also help.
Thank you so much for sharing and trying to help me get the "right size for me".


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



watchman600 said:


> There is a little confusion here. So I will clarify what I'm asking.
> I really appreciate your help.
> I am asking about how the 42 will look and wear on my wrist...according to my brain.
> How should you know? (I hear you asking)...please keep reading for the answer.
> ...


Dude, I think you've asked this question multiple times in every single cw thread .

While I like an active thread, I think you just gotta make a decision brotha. Your having analysis paralysis.

Its your wrist and your preferences, no one else can tell you which one to get.

Its a standard 42. Doesn't wear much bigger or smaller than any other 42. Wears about what a normal 42 would wear like.

On your 6.75" wrist, almost everyone has and will say go with the 40.

But if you like larger watches and like the 42, go for it. I'm sure it'll be fine also or you can exchange if you really want to 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

Been awhile. Still always a treat.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello..I am already to buy Christopher ward c60 40mm ..I am between this and Tag hauer aquaracer calibre 5 41mm.
The first cost 870 euro and the second 1800 euro..
Do you believe that Tag it's more quality from Christopher mk3 c60? Because 1000 euro it's much up !!!


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

kostantinos said:


> Hello..I am already to buy Christopher ward c60 40mm ..I am between this and Tag hauer aquaracer calibre 5 41mm.
> The first cost 870 euro and the second 1800 euro..
> Do you believe that Tag it's more quality from Christopher mk3 c60? Because 1000 euro it's much up !!!


No it doesn't


----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

No it doesn't? You mean that Tag hauer it's not more quality from Christopher ward?


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

kostantinos said:


> No it doesn't? You mean that Tag hauer it's not more quality from Christopher ward?


Not 1000 euro more that's for sure


----------



## JSM (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **



watchman600 said:


> There is a little confusion here. So I will clarify what I'm asking.
> I really appreciate your help.
> I am asking about how the 42 will look and wear on my wrist...according to my brain.
> How should you know? (I hear you asking)...please keep reading for the answer.
> ...


If you ordered a watch the first time you asked this then you would've already received it and would be able to see for yourself

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

^ no kidding!!! I think it was 10 days ago or more that I originally suggested he buy both and simply send one back. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JSM (Dec 20, 2013)

I’ve got a question about the twin flags logo. Is the first flag Switzerland and the second England? Or is it the other way around?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

Steppy said:


> Not 1000 euro more that's for sure


I tend to agree. 
Both CW & the TH Aquaracer use a standard-grade Sellita SW200 which offers a date only function. Neither is COSC certified.
I'm not sure what the extra 1000 Euro is for? Maybe a Tag Heuer is better/longer known name brand vs. CW?
Do not forget that with the CW you get the 60/60 guarantee - 60 days to return it if not satisfied & 60 months warranty.

kostantinos, give the CW a try. you will know in 14 days time if you like it or not (well within the 60 day return policy). if you don't like it, save up for the Aquaracer....


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

JSM said:


> I've got a question about the twin flags logo. Is the first flag Switzerland and the second England? Or is it the other way around?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i did an exact cut-out of the CH flag:









you could consider the white portion as the cut-out in the 2nd flag on the dial, leaving a border surrounding the cross (which is the red portion in the above photo).

based on this, I would say "it is the other way around" - the 2nd flag is the CH flag & the 1st is England.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice...


----------



## ems328i (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

New to me 38mm (love the size)... Spent yesterday cleaning her up and removing the patina (gasp!), but I'd like it to age with me from the start. |>


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Ward C60 Mk2 Elite, a.k.a. the Black Ops.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Steppy said:


> View attachment 15237895


Looks GREAT in the sun!


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Steppy said:


> View attachment 15237895





bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15237919


Looking great! Seeing the blue has me really considering swapping my black out for a blue one.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@ryan850 I can't tell if you are joking.
The black one looks amazing in pictures too


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> @ryan850 I can't tell if you are joking.
> The black one looks amazing in pictures too


Not joking. Don't get me wrong, I love my black one.

I think the only thing pulling me towards blue is because I have 4 other divers and they are all black so I could *potentially* use some variety.

In a vacuum, I'd take the black almost every time.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## gillm (Mar 4, 2020)

ryan850 said:


> Not joking. Don't get me wrong, I love my black one.
> 
> I think the only thing pulling me towards blue is because I have 4 other divers and they are all black so I could *potentially* use some variety.
> 
> ...


You could have the best of both worlds with the black and blue model

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

gillm said:


> You could have the best of both worlds with the black and blue model
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


I have a Monta oceanking gilt that fills a similar role (have also been contemplating swapping the gilt for black).

But yes, both worlds would be nice 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

As you know from the Monta thread, I specifically won't be getting the Monta black, 
because of the CW black I'm about to buy.
So I don't know what to tell you. I suppose if you think you might like the blue better, 
then maybe get it...and then see if you actually do.
But didn't you just sell a Monta blue on this forum, literally just a few days ago?
I don't understand.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> As you know from the Monta thread, I specifically won't be getting the Monta black,
> because of the CW black I'm about to buy.
> So I don't know what to tell you. I suppose if you think you might like the blue better,
> then maybe get it...and then see if you actually do.
> ...


My thought process is that I think after having the different color montas in the flesh, I ultimately prefer the standard black dial Monta. The blue was awesome but just too blue for me imo. If you think you'd like the gilt dial, lemme know, I might be willing to work with you.

Re the blue trident. The reason why I would think about a switch from the black to blue is because the blue cward uses is darker and more under the radar. And if I were to pick up the black monta, I could see possibly wanting a blue one, although I still think I would be ok with the black trident.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

I bought the black when these were first released last year. A nice watch but it seemed like the dial was continually smeared with finger prints and it just seemed a bit too shiny for my tastes so I ended up selling it. A few months later I saw an unworn blue for sale at forum sponsor Topper Jewelers and I bought it. I like the blue much better, it has the same finish as the black of course but it doesn’t seem quite as glitzy and the dial stays clean too. So for me, at least, the switch to the blue worked out well.


----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

What do you think Chr. Ward quality, craftmanship can be on par with Tudor's at third price (BB36 vs Trident vintage)? I like both maybe the latter one can replace the Tudor.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

TypeR10 said:


> What do you think Chr. Ward quality, craftmanship can be on par with Tudor's at third price (BB36 vs Trident vintage)? I like both maybe the latter one can replace the Tudor.


Finishing is right up there, but the Tudor in house movements are superior, as is brand recognition if that is your thing??


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

But the fact that this is my go to daily wearer when the Rolex, Tudor and GS are in the safe says a lot.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

AFG08 said:


> I bought the black when these were first released last year. A nice watch but it seemed like the dial was continually smeared with finger prints and it just seemed a bit too shiny for my tastes so I ended up selling it. A few months later I saw an unworn blue for sale at forum sponsor Topper Jewelers and I bought it. I like the blue much better, it has the same finish as the black of course but it doesn't seem quite as glitzy and the dial stays clean too. So for me, at least, the switch to the blue worked out well.


I'm glad that you are happy with your watch.
But this doesn't really make any sense to me, since the black and the blue are made exactly the same way.
So wouldn't the blue dial ALSO get "continually smeared with fingerprints" and be just as shiny?
Since I'm about to get the black, I want to know what you are talking about. Thanks


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

** "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **

I really liked the Black Bay but I sold it after acquiring the CW. The overly thick, slab sided case isn't nearly as attractive as the CW. The CW bracelet is more comfortable with its adjustable clasp. The Tudor only has three micro adjustment holes. The Tudor movement is likely to be more accurate but also much more expensive to service. So, I think the CW holds its own but of course the Tudor has brand recognition with its association to Rolex that CW will probably never attain. As much as I liked the Tudor I really don't miss it.

Oops, missed that you were asking about the bb36. 
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

watchman600 said:


> I'm glad that you are happy with your watch.
> But this doesn't really make any sense to me, since the black and the blue are made exactly the same way.
> So wouldn't the blue dial ALSO get "continually smeared with fingerprints" and be just as shiny?
> Since I'm about to get the black, I want to know what you are talking about. Thanks


All I can tell you is that with the black I was cleaning the dial several times a day. I realize the blue has the same finish but it stays clean throughout the day. Maybe other owners can comment on the black but that was my experience. I tried dish soap, lens cleaners etc, nothing made a difference. Maybe I just had a bad crystal.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> TypeR10 said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think Chr. Ward quality, craftmanship can be on par with Tudor's at third price (BB36 vs Trident vintage)? I like both maybe the latter one can replace the Tudor.
> ...


BB36 inhouses ETA 2824-2 while Trident vintage has Sellita SW200.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I've had the blue and the black in v3 and feel that the "ghost" flags at 12 are move evident on the blue version. I think the black is more versatile, but when mine comes back from repair I may sell it and get the new blue dial/black bezel. I really like that one.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

TypeR10 said:


> BB36 inhouses ETA 2824-2 while Trident vintage has Sellita SW200.


Tudor uses a Top grade 2824 (adjusted 5 positions, glucydor balance, higher grade springs than lesser grades) that they further modify to fit an upgraded shock protector and regulator to the balance. CW, unless you get one of their chronometer models or in-house models, uses either base or Elabore grade movements that are adjusted in fewer positions and uses lesser materials. It's still a fine workhorse movement and can run quite accurately, but there will be less variability with the Tudor.

And, as mentioned, in-house Tudors are on another level.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I've had the blue and the black in v3 and feel that the "ghost" flags at 12 are move evident on the blue version. I think the black is more versatile, but when mine comes back from repair I may sell it and get the new blue dial/black bezel. I really like that one.


Have you noticed ANYTHING of the sort that AFG08 said?

"All I can tell you is that with the black I was cleaning the dial several times a day. I realize the blue has the same finish but it stays clean throughout the day. Maybe other owners can comment on the black but that was my experience. I tried dish soap, lens cleaners etc, nothing made a difference. Maybe I just had a bad crystal."

Also, what was wrong with your black one that you had to send it in for repair?
Thanks
(I like that the logo is "ghosted" on the black one...and the date wheel matches the dial).


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> Have you noticed ANYTHING of the sort that AFG08 said?
> 
> "All I can tell you is that with the black I was cleaning the dial several times a day. I realize the blue has the same finish but it stays clean throughout the day. Maybe other owners can comment on the black but that was my experience. I tried dish soap, lens cleaners etc, nothing made a difference. Maybe I just had a bad crystal."
> 
> ...


I didnt have the blue long enough to notice, but I will agree that the crystal on these do attract a lot of smudges and fingerprints, which is likely due to the fact that I think they have outer AR coating?

I like that the date wheel matches the dial on the black too, but I feel like maybe the blue/dial with black bezel helps with that mismatched date wheel.

Mine had the spinning rotor issue during hand wind, and is being fixed under warranty, hopefully soon.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I didnt have the blue long enough to notice, but I will agree that the crystal on these do attract a lot of smudges and fingerprints, which is likely due to the fact that I think they have outer AR coating?
> 
> I like that the date wheel matches the dial on the black too, but I feel like maybe the blue/dial with black bezel helps with that mismatched date wheel.
> 
> Mine had the spinning rotor issue during hand wind, and is being fixed under warranty, hopefully soon.


No external AR on these.

Sapphire crystals in general attract smudges. I think the glossy dial accentuates this and makes the smudges a little more apparent.

Why might the blue be better? Probably related to the level of gloss or wavelengths being reflected back. I haven't seen a black mk3 in person. I have a blue one. I do find myself wiping the crystal perhaps a bit more than my other watches with matte or textured dials, including a mk2 C60. I don't think it's because it necessarily smudges easier, it's just more noticeable. I think any watch with a glossy dial would experience similar.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm not going to let this "put me off" from getting a black one.
The black one looks gorgeous in the pictures...and I HOPE in person too 
Have a great day!


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Are the crystals on the C60 and the titanium elite both flat? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

cave diver said:


> Are the crystals on the C60 and the titanium elite both flat?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All C60s have flat crystals. Slightly boxed.


----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

This is the one thing I'd change on my C60 Elite 1000, love me a domed crystal... 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

MX793 said:


> No external AR on these.
> 
> Sapphire crystals in general attract smudges. I think the glossy dial accentuates this and makes the smudges a little more apparent.
> 
> Why might the blue be better? Probably related to the level of gloss or wavelengths being reflected back. I haven't seen a black mk3 in person. I have a blue one. I do find myself wiping the crystal perhaps a bit more than my other watches with matte or textured dials, including a mk2 C60. I don't think it's because it necessarily smudges easier, it's just more noticeable. I think any watch with a glossy dial would experience similar.


Makes sense and good to get confirmation of the lack of AR.


watchman600 said:


> I'm not going to let this "put me off" from getting a black one.
> The black one looks gorgeous in the pictures...and I HOPE in person too
> Have a great day!


Agree and I certainly would not let it change your mind.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

brianmazanec said:


> This is the one thing I'd change on my C60 Elite 1000, love me a domed crystal...


I'm struggling to make a decision on a "nice watch" purchase right now, and the flat crystal is a big reason why I've ruled out the elite... I think flat looks great, but I get migraines if I see a lot of bright flashes, and I look at my watch a lot... a domed crystal doesn't flash, or at least much less often and less intensely. everything keeps pushing me back to omega, everything, that is, except my bank account.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

cave diver said:


> I'm struggling to make a decision on a "nice watch" purchase right now, and the flat crystal is a big reason why I've ruled out the elite... I think flat looks great, but I get migraines if I see a lot of bright flashes, and I look at my watch a lot... a domed crystal doesn't flash, or at least much less often and less intensely. everything keeps pushing me back to omega, everything, that is, except my bank account.


I'd check out Monta also. Great offerings in the sub 2k range that bridges the gap, imo, between cward and omega.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

MX793 said:


> TypeR10 said:
> 
> 
> > BB36 inhouses ETA 2824-2 while Trident vintage has Sellita SW200.
> ...


Yes, that is true. Difficult decision though. I like Trident Vintage but not sure if it is wise to replace a BB36 - I don't want to have too many pieces.
Do you know what grade of movement does Trident Vintage include?

Anyway is that anybody who can tell me how long the factory leather strap attenched to watch is at Chr Ward, please?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

TypeR10 said:


> Yes, that is true. Difficult decision though. I like Trident Vintage but not sure if it is wise to replace a BB36 - I don't want to have too many pieces.
> Do you know what grade of movement does Trident Vintage include?
> 
> Anyway is that anybody who can tell me how long the factory leather strap attenched to watch is at Chr Ward, please?


As I said, if it doesn't say "Chronometer" on it, it will be either Elabore or Standard. Other than decoration, there is no physical difference between the two (same materials). Standard is adjusted in 2 positions, Elabore in 3.

Longer answer: There is some confusion and mixed information. On the CW official forums, there was a post from some years ago from Mr Ward himself indicating that all of their "regular" (non-Chronometer, non-In House) watches use Elabore grade with Incabloc. This is consistent with photos on CW's official website plus out on the web of watches in the wild. Earlier this year, someone wrote CW to ask about grade and was told they use Standard. Possibly something changed and they are standard now. Maybe the customer service person was mistaken (the CS person's response had some other, confirmed, errors in it). Either way, you're getting a workhorse grade and CW promises +/-20 spd accuracy for their non-Chronometer watches.

Leather straps are 124mm long. They used to have a short strap option, but that was discontinued a couple of years ago.


----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

So the movement is definitely a lower tier in Ward but similar on finishing e.g. As for brand reputation Tudor has advantage but at least two times more expensive...I don't know if Trident Vintage worths its price with SW200. Smiths Everest is cheaper with similar advantages. 

Chr. Ward Sandhurst seems to be a better bargain with COSC movement but its case a hair bigger than Trident vintage unfortunately.

In which dimension is the strap 124 mm?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

TypeR10 said:


> So the movement is definitely a lower tier in Ward but similar on finishing e.g. As for brand reputation Tudor has advantage but at least two times more expensive...I don't know if Trident Vintage worths its price with SW200. Smiths Everest is cheaper with similar advantages.
> 
> Chr. Ward Sandhurst seems to be a better bargain with COSC movement but its case a hair bigger than Trident vintage unfortunately.
> 
> In which dimension is the strap 124 mm?


The Top Grade ETA/Sellita movements also have better finishing, as well as better components and more adjusted positions. The movement used by Tudor is better across the board.

Which Trident Vintage are you talking about? The C65 Vintage Dive watch or the C65 Vintage dress watch?

The Dive watch uses a 22mm wide at the lugs, 124 mm long strap. The Dress Watch uses a 20mm at the lugs, 124mm long strap. I believe both straps taper to 18mm wide at the buckle.

Since you bring up the Sandhurst, I'm inclined to think you're talking about the dress watch. The Sandhurst is the exact same size as the Trident vintage dress watch. They use the same 38mm case. The C65 Vintage Diver, Dartmouth, and Cranwell use the larger, 41mm case.


----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

MX793 said:


> TypeR10 said:
> 
> 
> > So the movement is definitely a lower tier in Ward but similar on finishing e.g. As for brand reputation Tudor has advantage but at least two times more expensive...I don't know if Trident Vintage worths its price with SW200. Smiths Everest is cheaper with similar advantages.
> ...


I am referring to dress watch. Sandhurst has a hair bigger case around 45 mm in L2L while Trident below 44 mm in L2L. At that is stated on the website.
https://www.christopherward.com/dress/c65-trident-vintage/C65-38ADA2-S00K0-B0.html

As for the strap, 124 mm means the longer part has that measurement, isn't it?

Would be nice to know 100% sure it Trident get the standard or elaboré mov't.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

One more day until I get the CW c60 mk3.
As crazy as it seems, since I've been waiting to order it for about a month now,
I was ALMOST tempted to "blow the money" on the Helson sm300 which was just on sale for $637.
But I've wanted the CW for too long now, not to get it on sale for under $700.
And I think I'll be far happier with this awesome watch.
---
(also, someone just pointed out that the new sm300 was only without a date...though that's not a "deal-breaker")


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

TypeR10 said:


> I am referring to dress watch. Sandhurst has a hair bigger case around 45 mm in L2L while Trident below 44 mm in L2L. At that is stated on the website.
> https://www.christopherward.com/dress/c65-trident-vintage/C65-38ADA2-S00K0-B0.html
> 
> As for the strap, 124 mm means the longer part has that measurement, isn't it?
> ...


Not sure why there are two different values given. I find it very odd they would create a unique case just for that watch.

As for the strap, the section with the holes in it is 124 mm. I believe the side with the buckle is 75 or 80? 80 is kind of an industry standard for the buckle side. The only CW I have with a strap has their now discontinued "extra small" strap, so measurement wouldn't be much help. If I recall their old sizing chart correctly, their normal strap works down to like a 16 cm wrist. I remember that my 16.5 cm wrist was in the overlapping size region for the extra small and standard straps where I technically could have worn either. Near the maximum for XS and near the minimum for the Regular, I opted with the small one because I hate having too much tail.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

do you know a hot coupon for cheaper buy, please?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

TypeR10 said:


> do you know a hot coupon for cheaper buy, please?


Today is literally the last day of the big sale! So you asked at the right time 
I think in dollars it is 125SUN20 and in pounds it is 100SUN20 and in Ausralian dollars it is 170SUN20
You have until midnight today, June 30th, BST (British Summer Time)...in England. 
Let me know if this helps you.


----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

Is it considered as a big price drop amongst the Chr. Ward coupon around?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

TypeR10 said:


> Is it considered as a big price drop amongst the Chr. Ward coupon around?


Their most common sales are roughly 15% or $125 off. These are handled with coupon codes and are applicable to anything over a certain value (typically $600, which means nearly any watch they sell).

Occasionally (2, maybe 3, times a year) they hold clearance sales where you can find watches 30% or, much more rarely, 50% off. However, the clearance sales are only for some select watches, typically "nearly new" watches that were either display pieces or returns. Leftover stock of discontinued models also show up. There is no guarantee that the model you are interested in will be on sale, and even if it is, quantities are limited (may only be a single watch offered at that price) so you need to buy quickly.

They typically do a big summer clearance in July, but with COVID, they opted to slow-roll clearance items a month or two ago over a span of a few weeks. Not sure if there will be a July sale this year, and if so it will be smaller.

Basically, the $125 off coupon available now is a sure-thing, clearance sale is a gamble.

My recommendation: if you are a patient and gambling sort, you can wait and see if there is a July clearance and a nearly new example comes up for sale at larger discount than the current coupon.

If it doesn't, you can wait for the winter clearance (December or January) and hope one shows up then. Or, they do the 15%/$125 off coupons pretty frequently. Another coupon code will show up late summer or early fall, so you'll have another opportunity at the current discount.

If you're not a patient or gambling sort, take advantage of the current sale. It will likely be 2-3 months before another guaranteed discount will be available.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I can't believe that I'm going to be buying TWO watches within 24 hours!
It's SO weird, but I "happened to see" that someone put up an excellent condition, nearly mint
NTH amphion vintage gilt that I have been admiring and thinking about getting. Hopefully, 
this month (July) will be an excellent month financially, so that I can afford to keep buying these nice watches


----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

Would it happen that somebody has C65 Trident Vintage MK2 and/or C65 Sandhurst here and measure the L2L lenght, please? Customer service did not respond of that unfortunately nevertheless I tried to ask them multiple times. Thanks.


----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

Might be a noob question but why isn't any tax listed in case of set region to USA and there is in case of EU?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

TypeR10 said:


> Might be a noob question but why isn't any tax listed in case of set region to USA and there is in case of EU?


EU has VAT, US does not. Any taxes owed in the US are handled by the buyer after sale (e.g. customs duties are settled between buyer and shipping company, any sales/use taxes are handled by the buyer).


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I HATE Paypal. I thought it was SO smart, using the Australian code as someone in the "show me blue divers" thread suggested...since my credit card doesn't have any foreign transaction fees and gives me a good/fair rate that is the rate posted for the conversion. Well, guess what? Paypal decided to automatically convert the AUD for me (of course at a ridiculously terrible rate...without giving me the option to just have them charge my credit card the AUD that I paid CW with. SO frustrating. 

But it doesn't stop there. I thought I could just "chat" with a helpful customer service person who could help rectify this simple matter, minutes after completing the sale. WRONG. I ALMOST got through to one of them, but then without warning, she jumped to another chat, never to return. And the replacement person didn't understand anything! I went through literally 5 people and about 2 hours of my time, to NOT be overcharged about $25 or $26 dollars. What a waste! If someone would offer me $200 to do that, I would seriously have to consider it, and may choose not to. The answer is, of course, that I didn't think it would be a 2 hour frustration-fest. It was, and is, a simple thing. WOW. 
Feels a little good to vent. Thanks for listening and hopefully commenting. This really got under my skin somehow.
---
p.s. I had no problem buying in English pounds with Scurfa. 
So, I know it is possible to do without Paypal converting it into US dollars.
Have you ever tried this and succeeded? I know the guy who suggested buying in AUD did it...
----
The frustration is so real, even though $26 bucks is not objectively enough to be frustrated about.
Imagine buying pizza for a small get-together...and you are overcharged $26 bucks. That would frustrate you.
Or a bill at a restaurant, where you are charged for an extra steak that nobody ordered or received...or a wrong charge at a hotel, for a service you didn't use. I could see trying to get the charge removed...thinking it will be a simple thing...but maybe getting stuck dealing with INCOMPETENCE...getting more and more frustrated. Sir, we have you making these calls out on the hotel room phone, etc.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I think PayPal has an option where you can ask your credit card to do the conversion instead of PP


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

boatswain said:


> I think PayPal has an option where you can ask your credit card to do the conversion instead of PP


Yes. It also shows you what PayPal's currency conversion rate is before you approve the purchase. Frustrating I know, but I usually have the funds charged in the currency I'm buying as the credit card company most often has a better exchange rate.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Why even use Paypal? Just use the credit card directly on the CW website. I used my Capital One card many times and sometimes get a text message and have to approve the transaction.

That's a lot of work, time and complaining about $26 difference when buying an expensive luxury watch. And it isn't even Paypal's fault as others mentioned.


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

NEVER use PayPal's rate conversion. I always let the UK site take care of everything. Every CW order I've done I've had to call my bank to authorize my card for international transactions. I get the OK and I've never had a problem. I use PayPal for almost everything but not with CW.


----------



## Dr Doxa (Aug 10, 2006)

It has arrived!!! Ordered nearly 2 months ago and today is the day. The Mk.3 is a belter, love the white dial with that beautiful new ceramic bezel.

















Best regards, The Doc.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

So the lesson learned is don't try to game the payment system to pay in AUD when you already got $150 off the purchase right off the bat? I am glad you've made a purchase and hope you like the watch. I think you will.

Looks great Dr. Doxa. What was the delay in getting it??


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

This is exactly my point...there IS a way to have Paypal charge my credit card in AUD, which is WHY it's so frustrating!


boatswain said:


> I think PayPal has an option where you can ask your credit card to do the conversion instead of PP





mi6_ said:


> Yes. It also shows you what PayPal's currency conversion rate is before you approve the purchase. Frustrating I know, but I usually have the funds charged in the currency I'm buying as the credit card company most often has a better exchange rate.


The whole reason why this is so frustrating is because of what you are saying. I wanted the funds charged in the currency I'm buying it (AUD), exactly for the reason you mentioned, because the credit card company would give me a MUCH better ($26 dollars better) exchange rate! But I wasn't given the option. Paypal automatically converted it into USD without me being able to stop it.
--


Adventureman said:


> it isn't even Paypal's fault


I disagree. It is Paypal's fault. They never gave me the option for them to keep it in AUD and charge my credit card in AUD. They essentially "stole" $26 dollars from me, by forcing me to exchange currency with them at a very unfavorable rate. Again, overall, it's only $26 bucks. But don't say that it's not paypal's fault, when they automatically did something I didn't ask for or want, and they charged and took my money for the unwanted service.
--


Devarika Woulf said:


> NEVER use PayPal's rate conversion.


Again, this is exactly WHY I'm frustrated. I knew this and I didn't want to use Paypal's rate conversion. I wanted to keep it in AUD (Australian dollars). It happened against my will, automatically.

AND then to make matters even worse and far more frustrating, they were too incompetent at customer service to even fix it and charge me correctly.
One customer service woman actually understood it all, and said that she could help me fix it. She just needed 3 details of the transaction. But before I could give them to her, she hung up / left the chat, I suppose to help other customers, and never returned...and the next several people that entered the chat were all incompetent, and either: didn't understand what I was saying happened, what I was asking them to do now, or how to fix it. Please IMAGINE how that would make someone feel... it is QUITE frustrating.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Decided to remove that. Bad mood today, my apologies. Carry on and best of luck.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I am glad you've made a purchase and hope you like the watch. I think you will.


Thank you. It looks like an AWESOME watch. And I'm really looking forward to this being my "fancy diver".

BTW, in US dollars it was $125 off. And using Australian dollars wasn't my idea. 
It was someone else's on the "show me your blue diver's" thread. And it was a VERY good idea.
(that I think the person actually successfully utilized).

Whatever. Everyone has problems. And I suppose that I'm happy that these are my problems...
which are relatively very small. There are people in the hospital!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Decided to remove that. Bad mood today, my apologies. Carry on and best of luck.


Thank you for that! I appreciate it. I only wrote to vent and get maybe some positive encouragement.
I can't take any more negativity. I hope your day turns around for the better...MINE too.


----------



## JSM (Dec 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

TypeR10 said:


> Would it happen that somebody has C65 Trident Vintage MK2 and/or C65 Sandhurst here and measure the L2L lenght, please? Customer service did not respond of that unfortunately nevertheless I tried to ask them multiple times. Thanks.


If ever wondered the Sandhurst and Trident Vintage have the same case, the answer is, yes.
The latter has correct figures on the website, tha Sandhurst hasn't regarding to L2L. Both is 43.6 mm in that dimension.
Next to a Tudor BB36 (44 mm L2L) on the pic.


----------



## iwasajetplane (Apr 19, 2020)

Rice and Gravy said:


> *Re: * "Official" Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Owners Thread **
> 
> Sure thing
> 
> ...


Hey Rice and Gravy - sorry to reply to an old post, but a quick question about these promo codes - can I ask how you got them? I've signed up for notifications and emails on the Christopher Ward site multiple times a few months ago, and haven't received any emails from them (not even a confirmation that I signed up). Thanks in advance!


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

iwasajetplane said:


> Hey Rice and Gravy - sorry to reply to an old post, but a quick question about these promo codes - can I ask how you got them? I've signed up for notifications and emails on the Christopher Ward site multiple times a few months ago, and haven't received any emails from them (not even a confirmation that I signed up). Thanks in advance!


Are you sure they aren't getting picked up by your spam filters?


----------



## Dr Doxa (Aug 10, 2006)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Looks great Dr. Doxa. What was the delay in getting it??


Thanks Rice and Gravy, It was a production delay from CW themselves, they were on pre-order to the end of June. So pleased it's finally here!!!

Best regards, The Doc.


----------



## iwasajetplane (Apr 19, 2020)

MX793 said:


> Are you sure they aren't getting picked up by your spam filters?


Unfortunately I don't think they're in my spam folder... I've been checking that pretty regularly and nothing from Christopher Ward is in there...


----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

I have ordered two pieces (Sandhurst and Trident Vintage - look at the previous comment) and the delivery is excellent. I put into the cart and paid on Wednesday at 00:05 and got it on Thursday around 11:00. They had to deliver from UK to Hungary, so within EU and I say it is pretty fast.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

TypeR10 said:


> I have ordered two pieces (Sandhurst and Trident Vintage - look at the previous comment) and the delivery is excellent. I put into the cart and paid on Wednesday at 00:05 and got it on Thursday around 11:00. They had to deliver from UK to Hungary, so within EU and I say it is pretty fast.


WOW...that's fast! 
Can't wait to see some pictures of your new beauties 
---
It's interesting that it was so fast and easy for you...almost like ordering 2 pizzas!
Everyone has a different personality and a different experience.
I ordered the Trident c60 mk3 black, which I hope I will really enjoy and love.
But it wasn't fast OR easy for me...it's been about a month and it's still ongoing.
I'm not at all complaining or trying to be negative. 
The stark difference between both of our experiences buying a CW is what I find so interesting.

Have a great day (and weekend).
-----
For the Americans among us...Happy 4th of July (weekend)...I'm starting early


----------



## iwasajetplane (Apr 19, 2020)

Also want to throw out a thank you to everyone who gave the tip about ordering in a different currency... I just ordered a brand new 40mm Mk3 diver in black for ~700 USD by ordering and using the discount codes in Australian dollars... 💪


----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

iwasajetplane said:


> Also want to throw out a thank you to everyone who gave the tip about ordering in a different currency... I just ordered a brand new 40mm Mk3 diver in black for ~700 USD by ordering and using the discount codes in Australian dollars... 💪


What is the good combination of currencies especially for EU citizens?


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Prepping the grill. HAGWE, all!










Added the Scurfa navy blue rubber with bronze hardware. OK match to the bronze (better than stainless hardware, which is always tricky with this one) and a nice fit.


----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
That strap looks like a perfect match for the dial!


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Trident duo
















Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Little surprised Guy hadn't reviewed a C60 before. Glowing review.


----------



## iwasajetplane (Apr 19, 2020)

TypeR10 said:


> What is the good combination of currencies especially for EU citizens?


Not sure off the top of my head TypeR10, sorry... but you should be able to work it out by looking at the prices of a given watch in various currencies on the CW website, and then looking at the exchange rate between each of those currencies and the EUR (or other home currency).


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

Anyone try to return a watch that was worn only a short time? I’ve had a c65 that I received a couple of weeks ago, wore it only a few hours. I know their policy is a refund is only applicable for unworn watches but then it goes on to say that they will assess any wear and offer a partial refund. I’ve looked under a magnifying glass and can’t see any wear but I’d guess there is likely something they would find. Anyone have experience with this? Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Not bad considering that I went from "meh!" To ordering one in a fortnight.


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

I love this thing. The matte blue dial is just awesome contrasted against the bronze. And, after a week in, the Scurfa strap is so perfect for it. Recommended!


----------



## iwasajetplane (Apr 19, 2020)

Mine came in the mail... already very impressed!!


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Hey fellas, quick head's up. I just got an email that Chris Ward is having a 50% sale on some of their models. I may have bought a C65 diver...on bracelet...


----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

Same here.... 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Which models are 50% off. Dartmouth? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

I only saw manual wind C65s. Probably all snapped up by now.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great deals on the 65s and I was tempted from a bargain hunter perspective but in the end knew it was not a design that I loved.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

ryan850 said:


> Which models are 50% off. Dartmouth?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


No. 50% is on "NOS" models and limited to a few pieces (sometimes just 1) of the model. Not everything is half off, just old stuff they are clearing out.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> No. 50% is on "NOS" models and limited to a few pieces (sometimes just 1) of the model. Not everything is half off, just old stuff they are clearing out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Thanks. That's what assumed but wasn't sure.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Great deals on the 65s and I was tempted from a bargain hunter perspective but in the end knew it was not a design that I loved.


Same. Most of my 10 CWs have come from these clearance sales. I sucessfully avoided the C65 temptation when they went down months ago. It's a great design but I prefer the Auto verson with the applied indices. They did just have the nice blue manual on bracelet for $430. That was a great deal! I was temped but I'm saving up for a Monta Triumph so no more budget buys for me. 🙄 😌


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Great deals on the 65s and I was tempted from a bargain hunter perspective but in the end knew it was not a design that I loved.


Do you still have the Bronze LE ?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Steppy said:


> Do you still have the Bronze LE ?


That one is my father's, I was just lucky to get a short look at it to throw the review together.

He still has it though and loves it. Seems to be his most worn watch since it arrived. I like it a lot.


----------



## Dr Doxa (Aug 10, 2006)

Gotta love the lume on the bezel!!! 









Best regards, The Doc.


----------



## zaskoo (Jun 26, 2018)

Is it only me, or this year's half price sale event was disappointing? Was waiting this for couple of months and didn't get anything, because of not liking what was offered. I think this year they intentionally place most of the watches on straps and not on bracelets. There was one or two models on bracelets, but not like previous sales.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

zaskoo said:


> Is it only me, or this year's half price sale event was disappointing? Was waiting this for couple of months and didn't get anything, because of not liking what was offered. I think this year they intentionally place most of the watches on straps and not on bracelets. There was one or two models on bracelets, but not like previous sales.


Because of COVID, they did a prolonged, slow-roll sale over the course of a week or two back in April where they'd post a few new clearance items every day. I'm surprised there was a July sale at all.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

The preview sale on Thursday was pretty awesome, was able to get 4 watches for half price and all watches I was looking for. I took this screenshot about 10 minutes before the sale went live at about 9:30a EST: https://i.ibb.co/9bws5ST/2020-07-09-9-43-48.jpg


----------



## zaskoo (Jun 26, 2018)

Adventureman said:


> The preview sale on Thursday was pretty awesome, was able to get 4 watches for half price and all that I was looking for. I took this screenshot about 10 minutes before the sale went live at about 9:30a EST: https://i.ibb.co/9bws5ST/2020-07-09-9-43-48.jpg


I was online the exact moment when the sale starts. There was not a single c60 (excluding GMT model) on bracelet.

One thing that impressed me and I think I need to mention is how well the new site behaved. There was not a single crash as my experience. Great job!

Can you share with us what did get?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

I checked in a couple hours after getting the email and only saw C65 mechanicals and 595s.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Same here. I would have picked up one of those c60 300's had I seen one still listed.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm kind of tempted to pick up one of those new C65 LE HAQ chronographs. Interesting chrono complication, +/-10 spy, and IIRC they have a quickset hour hand for time zone changes. Not wild about 22mm lug width, though. However, it's basically the same size as my Victorinox Chrono Classic, but with a shorter lug2lug (good), and the Vicky has a 21mm lug width, which always kind of annoyed me because straps in that size are uncommon.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Received the C65 AM GT LE today. Pretty awesome watch.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Christopher Ward certainly doesn't f around with shipping. Mine's due Thursday.


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi everyone.

Do you know if CW has plans for their C60 Bronze ? 

They are actually based on the previous generation (43 and 38); I think it could be interesting to have those bronze updated to the new C60 sizes and design. 

Owning both the 43 and the 38 (I was supposed to sell the one I liked the less... but never did it!), I personally find the 43 a bit big but ok considering it's a sporty bronze, and the 38 too small. 

The C60 mk3 in 40mm and bronze could be very interesting option. The bronze watches tends to be on the bigger side, left a hole in the market for quality bronze in the 40mm sweet spot for many. ..and with this awesome mk3 design, I couldn't see why it shouldn't be a success!

Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

My first hand winder arrived today, from the sale!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Adventureman said:


> Received the C65 AM GT LE today. Pretty awesome watch.


That reminds me of a CAR (not a watch). WOW.
It looks awesome.
Love the hints/borders of red leather on the black leather band too!
Enjoy it.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I have this in the mail. Excited!


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Seems like the 38mm C60 GMT may have been discontinued. I'm only seeing red bezel models on the site, and that may only be because they still have inventory. Not a GMT fan personally, but hate to see offerings in smaller sizes go away.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Went blue like Clive. Perfect blue for me. Understated but still very nice and still has enough gloss to dress it up.

Will have to see if the black or blue ends up staying.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

MX793 said:


> Seems like the 38mm C60 GMT may have been discontinued. I'm only seeing red bezel models on the site, and that may only be because they still have inventory. Not a GMT fan personally, but hate to see offerings in smaller sizes go away.


They had said before they were keeping the 38mm regardless of the 40mm outselling it. I personally feel 40mm is the perfect unisex size and the 38mm should be kept for vintage pieces. I have a 38mm Trident and I love it but I wish it was bigger. It was a mistake on their part to ignore 40mm for so long. They followed the trend with the 42/43mm sizing and eventually gave in to the 38mm for men. Now they finally brought 40mm in and it's their best seller. The 38mm is kind of niche now. I wonder how well they sell? 🧐


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Devarika Woulf said:


> They had said before they were keeping the 38mm regardless of the 40mm outselling it. I personally feel 40mm is the perfect unisex size and the 38mm should be kept for vintage pieces. I have a 38mm Trident and I love it but I wish it was bigger. It was a mistake on their part to ignore 40mm for so long. They followed the trend with the 42/43mm sizing and eventually gave in to the 38mm for men. Now they finally brought 40mm in and it's their best seller. The 38mm is kind of niche now. I wonder how well they sell? 🧐


Then hopefully it's a case that the blue and black 38mm GMTs simply sold out so they removed them from the listing. Historically, though, when you see something disappear on CW's site, it means that it's been discontinued. Since I doubt the red bezel is their best seller for GMTs, I can only assume that they've discontinued the 38 GMT entirely and are removing it from their online catalog as they sell out (popular colors disappearing first).


----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

A new comparasion I call you for.
How do you think Chr. Ward Trident Vintage vs Sinn 556 battle? Many say the german is the archetype of GADA watch. 
The same movement, Sellita SW200 (standard in Ward, I have no idea in Sinn) can be found ih those. The price is very comparable.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Sinn uses Top grade movements. Better water resistance, screw down crown on Sinn. I like the CW bracelet and clasp better.


----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

Can't decide which to wear...









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

MX793 said:


> Sinn uses Top grade movements. Better water resistance, screw down crown on Sinn. I like the CW bracelet and clasp better.


I got your point. 
Are you referring to the H bracelet? 
Trident vintage also has screw down crown and WR150.


----------



## gillm (Mar 4, 2020)

I think the C65s would benefit from a 20mm lug width

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

TypeR10 said:


> I got your point.
> Are you referring to the H bracelet?
> Trident vintage also has screw down crown and WR150.


The current C65 Trident Vintage has a push/pull crown. The previous model (based on the C60 case) had a screw-down crown.

The Sinn is rated to 200m.

I prefer the CW bracelet, and clasp especially, to either Sinn bracelet. The CW clasp is machined with tool-less adjust and twin pushbutton release mechanism. Sinn uses a stamped shell with a friction foldover retention system (which are cheaper to implement and prone to wear and rattling) and traditional micro-adjust holes. Overall, the CW clasp is more sophisticated, more functional, more expensive to design and manufacture, and looks more upscale.


----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

Summer









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Arrived today. Blue GMT 42 mm. Lume is insane.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

brianmazanec said:


> Summer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is that? It looks like a C60 Mark 3 in bronze, which I didn't think exists (yet).


----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

C60 Elite 1000 in black 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Chamfer 😍


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

Don't have this one anymore, but I miss it and kinda regret selling it. Since I do have a black Monta Skyquest now, maybe I'll get the blue version of this..... or the C65 Pepsi GMT.... not sure yet lol


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

gdfan75 said:


> Don't have this one anymore, but I miss it and kinda regret selling it. Since I do have a black Monta Skyquest now, maybe I'll get the blue version of this..... or the C65 Pepsi GMT.... not sure yet lol
> 
> View attachment 15355073


I did something similar with my Monta oceanking /cward trident combo.

Had many variations of the Monta and also have the black cward.

Just recently picked up the blue cward and have the black monta incoming and I think that's the pairing I'm going to stick with for a while.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

ryan850 said:


> I did something similar with my Monta oceanking /cward trident combo.
> 
> Had many variations of the Monta and also have the black cward.
> 
> ...


Nice combo!

How are you liking the blue of the CW? Is it more of a darker blue than what's shown on the website? Lots of indoor pics I see online show it as almost like navy. But other pics in direct sunlight make it more of a brighter vibrant blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Definitely more navy but with the ceramic bezel and glossy ish dial, it still has a premium dressy feel for a diver.

Its exactly what I was looking for in a blue diver. I don't like vibrant blue but I also don't like muted either. This is def a perfect compromise.

With that said, if I didn't have the black monta to complement, I'd keep the black trident over the blue. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

ryan850 said:


> Definitely more navy but with the ceramic bezel and glossy ish dial, it still has a premium dressy feel for a diver.
> 
> Its exactly what I was looking for in a blue diver. I don't like vibrant blue but I also don't like muted either. This is def a perfect compromise.
> 
> ...


Just saw your pic of it. Looks good! Will probably try to snag nearly new..or just buy new when they release another discount code since I'm never quick enough to catch the sale pieces anyway lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

gdfan75 said:


> Just saw your pic of it. Looks good! Will probably try to snag nearly new..or just buy new when they release another discount code since I'm never quick enough to catch the sale pieces anyway lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ive seen the blue come up from time to time. That would be an awesome combo. Black monta skyquest and a blue trident gmt. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

ryan850 said:


> Ive seen the blue come up from time to time. That would be an awesome combo. Black monta skyquest and a blue trident gmt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Haha I'm in a bit of a GMT phase at the moment. Not entirely sure why

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Winstons88 (Apr 21, 2019)

Got this during the recent sale


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Winstons88 said:


> Got this during the recent sale
> View attachment 15355649


The pop of red looks great


----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)

Winstons88 said:


> Got this during the recent sale
> View attachment 15355649


Always like the look of that color combination. Classic look!
Enjoy!
Budman


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Counting the days until I get mine back. I was informed last Wednesday (8 weeks to the day that it was received by them) that it was finally in the hands of a tech for repair.


----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

Taking a dip









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

gdfan75 said:


> Don't have this one anymore, but I miss it and kinda regret selling it. Since I do have a black Monta Skyquest now, maybe I'll get the blue version of this..... or the C65 Pepsi GMT.... not sure yet lol


They're both good looking watches but the Monta has the superior finishing and is a step-up. What is it about the CW do you miss? Don't say the logo. 



ryan850 said:


> I did something similar with my Monta oceanking /cward trident combo.
> Had many variations of the Monta and also have the black cward.
> Just recently picked up the blue cward and have the black monta incoming and I think that's the pairing I'm going to stick with for a while.


I've also got a Monta: a coming soon Skyquest on pre-order. The black Montas are where it's at for me as you just can't beat how deep that black is. The blue Oceanking is pretty but it's maybe too blue? On the other side I also like the black Tridents better as the new navy is too dark for me. I actually like my blue to pop a little. I have a discontinued Trident MkII and it's a really nice royal blue. Combined with the unique color and old logo I think it's a keeper. Not a bad two watch combo eh?


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Devarika Woulf said:


> They're both good looking watches but the Monta has the superior finishing and is a step-up. What is it about the CW do you miss? Don't say the logo.
> 
> I've also got a Monta: a coming soon Skyquest on pre-order. The black Montas are where it's at for me as you just can't beat how deep that black is. The blue Oceanking is pretty but it's maybe too blue? On the other side I also like the black Tridents better as the new navy is too dark for me. I actually like my blue to pop a little. I have a discontinued Trident MkII and it's a really nice royal blue. Combined with the unique color and old logo I think it's a keeper. Not a bad two watch combo eh?


In a vacuum, I'd take the black trident over the blue. But out of any blue diver, this is my favorite color blue. I prefer a less bright blue.

I look at the Monta and trident as good alternatives to a rolex sub and omega smp in black and blue respectively.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)

@*mplsabdullah Nice Strap!!*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

brianmazanec said:


> Taking a dip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> View attachment 15356649


You nailed it. Photo and watch/strap combo. Well done.


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

Devarika Woulf said:


> They're both good looking watches but the Monta has the superior finishing and is a step-up. What is it about the CW do you miss? Don't say the logo.


For sure, the Monta is definitely a step above in finishing, and I'm definitely enjoying the Monta Skyquest I have now. I don't know what it is, but the design and aesthetics of the CW really speak to me though lol. They're quality is really good too for the price. So I'd just like to have one again haha. I'm looking at trying something new and going for their C65 line, specifically the Pepsi GMT, since I've only had a couple C60 variants. Would be a good add imo to my current collection


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

gdfan75 said:


> For sure, the Monta is definitely a step above in finishing, and I'm definitely enjoying the Monta Skyquest I have now. I don't know what it is, but the design and aesthetics of the CW really speak to me though lol. They're quality is really good too for the price. So I'd just like to have one again haha. I'm looking at trying something new and going for their C65 line, specifically the Pepsi GMT, since I've only had a couple C60 variants. Would be a good add imo to my current collection


This is the way I feel also. They are just very well put together watches and are good value. It's nice having one in the collection for the time being.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Snorkeling with the C60 Bronze


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I don't even mind the logo on the CW, sure it's not ideal but tbh I only remember that it's not ideal when someone else mentions it.

I'm waiting on a preorder (Halios), announcements on new releases (Nodus), or whether I can get a Seiko SPB143 below MSRP over the next few weeks but if none of those pan out, I'll likely buy a Monta OK...hopefully used at a good price.

That or I'll try a black C65 auto. Love the C60s but for my uses (let's face it, I wouldn't be diving with it) I feel like it's too thick sometimes.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Adventureman said:


> Snorkeling with the C60 Bronze


That's an amazing shot!

Well done


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

househalfman said:


> I don't even mind the logo on the CW, sure it's not ideal but tbh I only remember that it's not ideal when someone else mentions it.
> 
> I'm waiting on a preorder (Halios), announcements on new releases (Nodus), or whether I can get a Seiko SPB143 below MSRP over the next few weeks but if none of those pan out, I'll likely buy a Monta OK...hopefully used at a good price.
> 
> That or I'll try a black C65 auto. Love the C60s but for my uses (let's face it, I wouldn't be diving with it) I feel like it's too thick sometimes.


Lots of good options with those choices. I've been intrigued by the new seiko release but will wait and see what they drop down to on secondary market after a year or so.

I also have a Halios SF and Monta OK. Won't be disappointed.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Heads up. Tridents are currently 15% off for 4 days


> Trident summer: rediscover your world
> Let's hear it for the Trident range. The go-anywhere, do-anything dive watches.
> Our best-sellers. Each one an icon.
> Over the next few weeks, we're going to celebrate every model. From the C60 Trident Pro 600 to the C60 Trident GMT 600, we'll take you on a deep dive into the world of Trident.
> ...


----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

Trying a new strap









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

If Christopher Ward ever comes out with a (dark racing) GREEN c60 mk3 (or extremely similar watch, whatever they call it), I will "jump on it" and buy it.
They already have a black, blue, and white, and even some with a red bezel insert,
so it seems entirely possible that they WILL come out with a beautiful green dial and green bezel insert watch eventually...and that would be amazing!
What do you guys think? Will CW ever come out with a dark racing GREEN one?
Do you also think it would be awesome? Do you think it might happen soon? 
Thanks for your opinions. 
I like the Oris Aquis GREEN beauty, but it is way over my self-imposed budget.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> If Christopher Ward ever comes out with a (dark racing) GREEN c60 mk3 (or extremely similar watch, whatever they call it), I will "jump on it" and buy it.
> They already have a black, blue, and white, and even some with a red bezel insert,
> so it seems entirely possible that they WILL come out with a beautiful green dial and green bezel insert watch eventually...and that would be amazing!
> What do you guys think? Will CW ever come out with a dark racing GREEN one?
> ...


I've not sure, in the like 10 or so years they've made the Trident, that they've ever done green.


----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

About time then 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

MX793 said:


> I've not sure, in the like 10 or so years they've made the Trident, that they've ever done green.


Yes, but WHY not? Wouldn't you like to see a nice green one?
I certainly would. And it does seem like they are coming out with more color-ways of the Trident 
(at least of the bezel inserts) all the time.
I'm really asking about the future. Would you like it? And do you think they might make it? Thanks


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

brianmazanec said:


> About time then
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


EXACTLY...and a nice dark, racing GREEN would look fantastic on the c60 mk3s.


----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

Is here anybody having both a Trident and Geckota e-01? I am just curious the latter quality, price/value ratio compared to a CW.

Anyway it is a shame that C65 cased Trident Vintage is excluded from this r days long discount.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> EXACTLY...and a nice dark, racing GREEN would look fantastic on the c60 mk3s.


I could possibly see a green bezel but not green dial.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

They used to do a green bezel with black dial. Looks pretty sharp.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Micro trio









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

A British Racing Green would make a lot of sense. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Rice and Gravy said:


> A British Racing Green would make a lot of sense.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


EXACTLY what I'm saying.
---
Do you think they may do one? 
Do you think they may actually take our suggestions, if we write in and ask?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ryan850 said:


> Micro trio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

MX793 said:


> I've not sure, in the like 10 or so years they've made the Trident, that they've ever done green.


I take this back. They did do an emerald green Trident (dial and bezel) with the first generation, as well as a black dial with green bezel. Not sure how long it was offered or whether either was an LE, but they did exist.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

boatswain said:


>


I'll throw the halios on a ginault today and try to take a pick with all 4.

Your reviews def had a part in me picking up the Monta and the halios.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ryan850 said:


> I'll throw the halios on a ginault today and try to take a pick with all 4.
> 
> Your reviews def had a part in me picking up the Monta and the halios.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Glad they were helpful.

I'm still waiting for the perfect CW for me to materialize.

So many are close but not quite for me, but I certainly appreciate the quality and value.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Glad they were helpful.
> 
> ...


I hear ya on CW. If they removed the logo and just had the candy bar at the 12 and also if it was slightly thinner, it would be perfect.

As is, I can overlook those because I love everything else about the watch. As part of a collection it is perfect. As a one or two watch collection, id prob pick something else.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## charleshere (Jul 21, 2020)

ryan850 said:


> I hear ya on CW. If they removed the logo and just had the candy bar at the 12 and also if it was slightly thinner, it would be perfect.
> 
> As is, I can overlook those because I love everything else about the watch. As part of a collection it is perfect. As a one or two watch collection, id prob pick something else.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


What would you pick if this wasn't part of a collection? I'm considering it (I've also considered the Aquis and the hydroconquest, Rado capt cook, Monta oceanking, Ginault Ocean rover, Seiko baby marine master, Steinhart ocean one, Stowa Prodiver, Sinn 104, among others) and it seems to be the best quality for the price. It gets a similar finishing as Oris, longines, baume and mercier, for instance while costing several hundred less. It has a classy design, borrowing from Seamaster but still original enough to be its own watch, while having 600m of pressure resistance, sapphire, ceramic bezel, quality bracelet with micro adjustments, high grade lume (including the bezel), and 3 size options all moderately sized. I couldn't find anything similar. 
Do you have suggestions? 
Thank you


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

charleshere said:


> What would you pick if this wasn't part of a collection? I'm considering it (I've also considered the Aquis and the hydroconquest, Rado capt cook, Monta oceanking, Ginault Ocean rover, Seiko baby marine master, Steinhart ocean one, Stowa Prodiver, Sinn 104, among others) and it seems to be the best quality for the price. It gets a similar finishing as Oris, longines, baume and mercier, for instance while costing several hundred less. It has a classy design, borrowing from Seamaster but still original enough to be its own watch, while having 600m of pressure resistance, sapphire, ceramic bezel, quality bracelet with micro adjustments, high grade lume (including the bezel), and 3 size options all moderately sized. I couldn't find anything similar.
> Do you have suggestions?
> Thank you


Well, I also have a Monta OK as well.

I guess I should clarify. The trident could def be a part of a 1 or 2 watch collection for a majority of people. I was just speaking for myself personally because I wouldn't be able to consolidate down from 7 to 2 right now. And if I did, it was because I'd be moving up market.

Out of the 7 I have in rotation, 5 are divers, and 2 are the Monta and cward (others are nth, Oris 65, and halios SF).

The Monta and cward would prob be at the top if I had to pick 2.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Picked this up and finally got it on the wrist Saturday. Nice to be part of the Chris Ward club again!


----------



## charleshere (Jul 21, 2020)

Hi everyone, 

I've searched this thread and did a lot of research and I wonder if you can help: is there a better value proposition than a CW Trident 600? I know value is a relative concept and many watches would cost half of the CW with similar quality but I'm wondering if there is a same quality watch that is cheaper. According to reviewers, this watch has similar finishing to Oris, Baume and Mercier, Longines, etc, while costing several hundred dollars less. To me, it undermines a loooot of watches in the $1500 range because it's 95% of the quality for 50% of the price (sometimes less).

Is there anything in the 600-750 price range with same quality? (For objectivity, I'll list quality as finishing of the case, bezel action and material, crown action, water resistance 300m+, good automatic movement, good bracelet, sapphire glass, classy look).

For reference, I've looked at Magrette, Sinn, Monta, Ginault, Steinhart, Zelos, Longines, Oris, Tag Heuer, Stowa, Rado, Tissot, Seiko, Armida, Baltic, Certina, Orient, Deep blue, Doxa. The options would either be cheaper and inferior quality or higher quality but also a lot more expensive (Sinn and Stowa, for instance).

Thank you in advance


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

charleshere said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've searched this thread and did a lot of research and I wonder if you can help: is there a better value proposition than a CW Trident 600? I know value is a relative concept and many watches would cost half of the CW with similar quality but I'm wondering if there is a same quality watch that is cheaper. According to reviewers, this watch has similar finishing to Oris, Baume and Mercier, Longines, etc, while costing several hundred dollars less. To me, it undermines a loooot of watches in the $1500 range because it's 95% of the quality for 50% of the price (sometimes less).
> 
> ...


Of those that you listed, I have handled Longines, Oris, Tissot, Certina and I also own Seiko, Sinn, Tag Heuer, Orient. I also own Hamilton, Ball and Squale as well as CW.

My CW stack up well against all of them, and better than many. Value for money, CW, Squale and Ball are some of the best options out there and, at the price you can get them for when they're on sale (and even when they're not), it's hard to beat the value proposition of CW.

Some of the ones I have not handled might be better (Monta for example), but at the increased cost are likely not a better value. 95% of the quality at 50% of the cost is a pretty good summation of the value.

Not to say that it's all about value. It's also about aesthetics and what speaks to you. I bought a limited edition Sinn that I really wanted because I wanted that particular one. Value compared to other watches meant nothing, just the value it meant to me. I did the same with one of the Ball watches I own. So value definitely is a factor, but when a watch speaks to you, it speaks to you.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

charleshere said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've searched this thread and did a lot of research and I wonder if you can help: is there a better value proposition than a CW Trident 600? I know value is a relative concept and many watches would cost half of the CW with similar quality but I'm wondering if there is a same quality watch that is cheaper. According to reviewers, this watch has similar finishing to Oris, Baume and Mercier, Longines, etc, while costing several hundred dollars less. To me, it undermines a loooot of watches in the $1500 range because it's 95% of the quality for 50% of the price (sometimes less).
> 
> ...


I'd echo the above poster.

I'd say cward is near the top when it comes to VFM and the "specs" you get.

With that said, the watches you mentioned in this "tier" are all of quality and it really should come down to which one you like the best.

I've previously bought watches because they were good "value" and those never last. The ones that stick around are ones that meat minimum criteria and I like the way they look.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I am sad to say that tomorrow will mark 2 weeks that my watch has been "allocated to a technician to work on" and 10 weeks since it's been there for warranty repair.


----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

New strap
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Toonces said:


> Picked this up and finally got it on the wrist Saturday. Nice to be part of the Chris Ward club again!
> 
> View attachment 15367844


Looks great. I'd like to join you and drink beer with you too.
I like dark beer


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

charleshere said:


> I'm considering it (I've also considered the Aquis and the hydroconquest, Rado capt cook, Monta oceanking, Ginault Ocean rover, Seiko baby marine master, Steinhart ocean one, Stowa Prodiver, Sinn 104, among others) and it seems to be the best quality for the price. It gets a similar finishing as Oris, longines, baume and mercier, for instance while costing several hundred less. It has a classy design, borrowing from Seamaster but still original enough to be its own watch, while having 600m of pressure resistance, sapphire, ceramic bezel, quality bracelet with micro adjustments, high grade lume (including the bezel), and 3 size options all moderately sized. I couldn't find anything similar.
> Do you have suggestions?
> Thank you





charleshere said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've searched this thread and did a lot of research and I wonder if you can help: is there a better value proposition than a CW Trident 600? I know value is a relative concept and many watches would cost half of the CW with similar quality but I'm wondering if there is a same quality watch that is cheaper. According to reviewers, this watch has similar finishing to Oris, Baume and Mercier, Longines, etc, while costing several hundred dollars less. To me, it undermines a loooot of watches in the $1500 range because it's 95% of the quality for 50% of the price (sometimes less).
> 
> ...


Hopefully, you will get more answers from people who know more
and have more experience with many different watches.

But for what it's worth, I think that the Christopher Ward c60 mk3 is a fantastic watch and a great value for the money.
On sale, around $700, I highly doubt that anything
is going to "beat it". I got the black one.
And the white one is starting to tempt me too 
I really wish that they come out with a c60 mk3 dark green,
like the Oris Aquis Green.
Then, I would just get that, and wouldn't be tempted to get the Oris 
which is over double the price!
That's what happened with the beautiful black c60 mk3 on bracelet
and the Monta Oceanking black.
Getting the CW basically took away any real temptation
to get the Monta which is more than double the price.


----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

Grillin









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

11 weeks and my Trident is on the way back to me today. YAY!


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15366709


Very temped! Love this Breitling homage design but doing it better!


----------



## sackrace (Jan 2, 2018)

charleshere said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've searched this thread and did a lot of research and I wonder if you can help: is there a better value proposition than a CW Trident 600? I know value is a relative concept and many watches would cost half of the CW with similar quality but I'm wondering if there is a same quality watch that is cheaper. According to reviewers, this watch has similar finishing to Oris, Baume and Mercier, Longines, etc, while costing several hundred dollars less. To me, it undermines a loooot of watches in the $1500 range because it's 95% of the quality for 50% of the price (sometimes less).
> 
> ...


You found Oris and Zelos to be inferior? I would say that my experience is that depending on what you value they're all quite close. Zelos has more unique designs you would need to enjoy though...


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Very very very impressed with my new C60. Had it for about two weeks and loving it so far. It's just quality through and through.


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

Toonces said:


> Picked this up and finally got it on the wrist Saturday. Nice to be part of the Chris Ward club again!
> 
> View attachment 15367844


OK, Mr. Driving Cat, I have got a bone to pick with you. I have a real issue with the push-in crown on the C65, so I had written it off.
But this photo... this f***ing photo... makes it look right up my alley. Damn. Damn it all.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vettehigh (Jul 17, 2018)

Is there a promo code available?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

vettehigh said:


> Is there a promo code available?


Not currently. The last one expired last weekend. I wouldn't expect another one for a bit. They seem to do roughly one per quarter, with maybe a 3-day only pop-up sale mixed in. Sign up for their newsletter and you'll be sure to get the latest codes.


----------



## charleshere (Jul 21, 2020)

sackrace said:


> You found Oris and Zelos to be inferior? I would say that my experience is that depending on what you value they're all quite close. Zelos has more unique designs you would need to enjoy though...


I found them to be inferior value for money, not inferior quality. For instance, Oris Aquis, while higher quality (imo and those that have handled both watches) is also a lot more expensive. Of course it's impossible to put an objective figure on it, but I'd say about 15-20% higher quality (bracelet and dial) for around 50% higher price (850€ vs 1300€). If it was a higher quality at the same price or same quality at a lower price, then it would be a better value.

As someone (quite well, imo) put it, though: it's not all about value. Mechanical watches are not a very rational decision (a $10 Casio has better accuracy than a $10K Rolex).


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

charleshere said:


> Oris Aquis, while higher quality (imo and those that have handled both watches) is also a lot more expensive. Of course it's impossible to put an objective figure on it, but I'd say about 15-20% higher quality (bracelet and dial) for around 50% higher price (850€ vs 1300€). If it was a higher quality at the same price or same quality at a lower price, then it would be a better value.
> 
> As someone (quite well, imo) put it, though: it's not all about value. Mechanical watches are not a very rational decision (a $10 Casio has better accuracy than a $10K Rolex).


Sounds about right. Like I said, if CW made a c60 mk3 green
(with a beautiful green dial and a green, grey, or black matching ceramic bezel insert), then I would buy it immediately. But they don't. And Oris Aquis makes a beautiful green.
Also, I am "drawn towards" their Source of Life model, which is a slate blue (blueish grey) special dial and grey bezel insert. CW doesn't make anything like it. I personally don't think ANYONE makes anything like it. So, if I want it, for it's beautiful style and colors and build quality, then I will have to pay the $1850 price that it costs to get a new one on the grey market.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I love the black ink dial and lumed ceramic bezel insert on my CW c60 mk3.
But just take a look at this beautiful Oris source of life. Is there anything like it??



https://www.escapementmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/Oris_Source_of_Life_Limited_Edition_case1.jpg





https://www.ablogtowatch.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/Oris-Source-Of-Life-Limited-Edition-Dive-Watch-01-700x700.jpg


----------



## charleshere (Jul 21, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> Sounds about right. Like I said, if CW made a c60 mk3 green
> (with a beautiful green dial and a green, grey, or black matching ceramic bezel insert), then I would buy it immediately. But they don't. And Oris Aquis makes a beautiful green.
> Also, I am "drawn towards" their Source of Life model, which is a slate blue (blueish grey) special dial and grey bezel insert. CW doesn't make anything like it. I personally don't think ANYONE makes anything like it. So, if I want it, for it's beautiful style and colors and build quality, then I will have to pay the $1850 price that it costs to get a new one on the grey market.


I'm generally a monochrome watch kind of person (pure black and white) but I remember walking a London street one time, passing by a watch store and noticing the green Aquis on display. I had seen many pictures of it by then and it never got my attention but that watch had such a presence that I became an Aquis fan then and there. This was about 3 years ago and I still notice the Aquis model every time I walk by a watch boutique.


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

My 2 CW's










And this one just arrived yesterday 8/6/20










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

What do folks think of the CW hybrid straps? Worth the price?

I'm thinking about picking up a quick release strap to swap out with the bracelet on my blue C60, and I think the hybrid strap looks great, but that's pretty pricey for a strap I'll only use occasionally. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

jon_huskisson said:


> What do folks think of the CW hybrid straps? Worth the price?
> 
> I'm thinking about picking up a quick release strap to swap out with the bracelet on my blue C60, and I think the hybrid strap looks great, but that's pretty pricey for a strap I'll only use occasionally.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Not worth it. Too hard and not flexible. Id get one of the new Nodus "sailcloth" straps.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I agree on the strap. I immediately sold mine. There are much better and softer options out there I am sure.

Mine is back as of yesterday. A note in the box said "mechanical analoge repair" and it's winding beautifully now. It's such a great looking watch. Having been without it for 3 months I'm frankly not sure how it fits into my wearing habits and collection anymore, but will see.










Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

ryan850 said:


> Not worth it. Too hard and not flexible. Id get one of the new Nodus "sailcloth" straps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk





Rice and Gravy said:


> I agree on the strap. I immediately sold mine. There are much better and softer options out there I am sure.
> 
> Mine is back as of yesterday. A note in the box said "mechanical analoge repair" and it's winding beautifully now. It's such a great looking watch. Having been without it for 3 months I'm frankly not sure how it fits into my wearing habits and collection anymore, but will see.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.

I thought there was a newer version that addressed the stiffness complaints. Are you guys referring to the old version or new?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Mine had to have been the old, it was awful. Can speak to the new. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

I got one with my C65 in the recent sale. It's great, must be the new one. Not sure worth the full price independently but it's a great strap. I'm using it on my C60 Elite. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sackrace (Jan 2, 2018)

charleshere said:


> I found them to be inferior value for money, not inferior quality. For instance, Oris Aquis, while higher quality (imo and those that have handled both watches) is also a lot more expensive. Of course it's impossible to put an objective figure on it, but I'd say about 15-20% higher quality (bracelet and dial) for around 50% higher price (850€ vs 1300€). If it was a higher quality at the same price or same quality at a lower price, then it would be a better value.
> 
> As someone (quite well, imo) put it, though: it's not all about value. Mechanical watches are not a very rational decision (a $10 Casio has better accuracy than a $10K Rolex).


Fair enough, that's a bit clearer. I would say on that metric I'd put Zelos as better value for money, but possibly lower quality than CW. But all subjective.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

So far so good. And it's keeping about +2spd average if left crown up overnight.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

ceebee said:


> My 2 CW's
> 
> View attachment 15386031
> 
> ...


How do you like these rubber straps? 
I know this was recently asked, but I'm not sure the answers were based on the current straps.
I'm thinking of getting this black rubber strap. It seems like it looks interesting (weaved condura style), and not just a simple piece of rubber. Is it comfortable on your wrist?
Thanks so much. For $65 dollars, I want to know if it's really nice and therefore worth getting.





Hybrid Rubber Strap | Christopher Ward


Engineered to be waterproof, this bi-material hybrid strap comprised of rubber and Cordura® (will need the reg mark to be added) is the perfect choice if you’re as serious about diving as you are about watches. And because it’s fitted with our revolutionary quick-release system, when you want to...




www.christopherward.com




--
I'm also thinking of maybe adding the white dial with black bezel insert watch to my all black one. So it's nice/reassuring to see someone else have 2 colors of practically the same watch too.


----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

Can I ask your C65 opinion? Would you choose Sandhurst or Trident vintage?
Sandhurst has COSC movement and Trident Vintage uses applied indices and date window. Any other spec is the same.


----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

Trident Beach Day









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@brianmazanec Looks AWESOME.
I took my Seiko padi pepsi turtle to the beach, and I wouldn't do it again.
It got sand in the bezel (finally rinsed all out). I'm glad it didn't fall off somehow...pin and collar could maybe fall out, and the watch band open up, and fall off my wrist into the murky, sandy water...never to be found...by me. My sunglasses fell off, after a big wave dunked me and threw me about, and they were lost. I'm taking the casio next time...OR at least a dive watch on a rubber strap like you have! Still deciding on whether or not to get this black condura rubber strap.


----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

watchman600 said:


> @brianmazanec Looks AWESOME.
> I took my Seiko padi pepsi turtle to the beach, and I wouldn't do it again.
> It got sand in the bezel (finally rinsed all out). I'm glad it didn't fall off somehow...pin and collar could maybe fall out, and the watch band open up, and fall off my wrist into the murky, sandy water...never to be found...by me. My sunglasses fell off, after a big wave dunked me and threw me about, and they were lost. I'm taking the casio next time...OR at least a dive watch on a rubber strap like you have! Still deciding on whether or not to get this black condura rubber strap.


I'm a fan of the strap, a recent addition and it's awesome in this environment!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

TypeR10 said:


> Can I ask your C65 opinion? Would you choose Sandhurst or Trident vintage?
> Sandhurst has COSC movement and Trident Vintage uses applied indices and date window. Any other spec is the same.


COSC is nice but usually makes the watch $100 more expensive. I always found CW watches pretty accurate and sometimes non-COSC watches were more accurate than the COSC watches.Just choose the one you like best.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Chr. Ward is having a 15% off sale on all C65 divers. I was looking at the C65 Vintage Trident Diver automatic on leather; with discount it's $675. That's a pretty good price.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

New strap and it is amazing. FKM Rubber from BandRbands.

Its the softest, most pliable and comfortable rubber strap I've ever owned. It's not "true" rubber, but not silicone either. I'll be putting up a quick review in the Straps forum.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Did CW just raise their prices on the Trident c60s??

I was looking at the c60 mk3 white
which is $895 on the stainless steel bracelet...
and all of the sudden, the price changed to $965
($70 dollars more).
Does anybody know anything about this?

It's a pretty big deal, since EVEN at 15 percent off
(whenever they have that sale again), puts it at $820.25
which is over the $800 limit to avoid import taxes to the U.S.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

It would appear so. Pretty steep increase. I'm not sure when they last raised prices. I thought they adjusted prices when the Mk3 came out last year, but maybe they introduced the Mk3 at the same price as the Mk2 had been selling for.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

My recollection was a $50 increase with Mk3. This hike seems ill advised given the customs duties it will trigger even with the discounts. Not that it will be a lot of $, but DHL seems incapable of handling the customs stuff without complication and delays.

That being said, I still think they are reasonably priced for the product you get.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Maybe they will realize this, and start giving 20 percent off sales,
instead of 15 percent. It's got to be under $800 total on the bracelet, 
or I won't be buying it!
I don't know who to write to, but several of us should write them...
and tell them about this ill advised change, and the issue of the 
import tax for items shipped to the U.S. over $800.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Movement prices went up pretty sharply this past year due to the ETA sales ban, which may have contributed to the price hike. At least one micro canceled a product launch this year because they couldn't hit their price target due to a sharp rise in the price of Sellita movements.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> Maybe they will realize this, and start giving 20 percent off sales,
> instead of 15 percent. It's got to be under $800 total on the bracelet,
> or I won't be buying it!
> I don't know who to write to, but several of us should write them...
> ...


I doubt they'll care. Duty on an $820 watch is like $35. The bigger issue will be holdups in customs (see Toonces' thread about his recent fiasco importing a watch just over $800).

The other potential issue is shipments being improperly coded and hit with much higher duty fees, which happened when CW first switched from Royal Mail to DHL ~18 months ago. Presumably that's been resolved and the folks at CW know the correct shipment code now.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I just can't believe that this was done without any warning.
I'm signed up for notifications...and received nothing.
That isn't good customer service at all.
--
When is the next big sale supposed to be for the c60s?
--
Someone mentioned that I could get the c60 mk3 on the rubber strap,
which on sale would still be under $800
and then get the stainless steel bracelet the next day on sale,
and avoid any import tax fees. With free shipping on both,
it is only a hassle, but there is at least a work-around to avoid
any BIG hassle, like what you mentioned.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

I don't think I've ever seen CW announce price changes. I've been on their mailer since I bought my first one 3 years ago. They just kind of happen.

Seems like they do a $125 off voucher every quarter. Should see one next month, if I had to guess. Maybe October. They sometimes have 15% pop-up weekend sales, but those seem to be less predictable. They did one earlier this summer for C60s, not sure we'll see another anytime too soon. Maybe Black Friday weekend? Next clearance sale will be January.


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

watchman600 said:


> Someone mentioned that I could get the c60 mk3 on the rubber strap,
> which on sale would still be under $800
> and then get the stainless steel bracelet the next day on sale,
> and avoid any import tax fees. With free shipping on both,
> ...


That's what I did when I bought my C65 in November for that same reason. Though I think you can order back to back. As they are separate orders they should ship separately.

Though I eye all CWs on a regular basis, the only one I've recently fancied is the C1 Moonphase. It seems that DID NOT go up... which is good for me. 😌

Only about half of their models saw an increase as per Mike France's statement.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The moonglow is almost $2000, but looks awesome.

I think that I might just get the c60 mk3 white on the hybrid rubber strap,
which on sale will be $720.

And not get the stainless steel bracelet at all.
It's now $190, which would still be a whopping $161.50 when it's 15 percent off.
The bracelet is very good, but I don't think I need it for that price.
Plus, it will be another differentiating feature of the white one 
over the black one that I recently bought on the bracelet.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> The moonglow is almost $2000, but looks awesome.
> 
> I think that I might just get the c60 mk3 white on the hybrid rubber strap,
> which on sale will be $720.
> ...


Something to be mindful of is that the discount vouchers typically only apply to items over a certain value ($500 or $600) and may not apply to straps and bracelets. They do seem to frequently have straps and bracelets on sale or clearance, though.

Also, since you already have a Mk3 on bracelet (I assume also a 42mm model), the bracelets and straps are so easy to swap with the quick release you could swap straps around. Unless your black one is a 40mm, then the lug widths are different to the 42mm (white is only available in 42).


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

MX793 said:


> Something to be mindful of is that the discount vouchers typically only apply to items over a certain value ($500 or $600) and may not apply to straps and bracelets. They do seem to frequently have straps and bracelets on sale or clearance, though.
> 
> Also, since you already have a Mk3 on bracelet (I assume also a 42mm model), the bracelets and straps are so easy to swap with the quick release you could swap straps around.


Great minds think alike !
I literally thought of exactly those 2 points.

So, it's pretty clear I should get the c60 mk3 white when it next goes on sale 
for $720 with the black hybrid strap.

And if I really get the urge to wear 
the white one on the stainless steel bracelet 
(which probably won't happen too often),
then I can just swap the bracelet out of the black 42 and put it on the white 42.
And likewise, I can put the hybrid strap on the black one. 
I might even try out a black FKM rubber strap on the black one.

This is a good workaround to the sudden price increase, 
and I will only have to pay $720 dollars total,
for an awesome and stunning white dial watch!


----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

Could somebody tell me if using the last hole (smallest circumference) on both the hybrid and leather strap, how much circumference it lets (on a C65 38mm case especially)?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Perlon


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

New C60 models released today. Already placed an order for the Lympstone. 















C60 Lympstone | Christopher Ward


Buy C60 Lympstone at Christopher Ward.




www.christopherward.com



















C60 Trident Bronze | Christopher Ward


Buy C60 Trident Bronze at Christopher Ward.




www.christopherward.com





Also a new C65 Super Compressor















C65 Super Compressor | Christopher Ward


Buy C65 Super Compressor at Christopher Ward.




www.christopherward.com


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

A true compressor mechanism on a 150m dive watch makes absolutely zero sense to me, but cool complication I suppose. 

I think it's just another thing with the potential to fail, and they've had no shortage of issues lately with the SW-200 winding issues that have become quite common.

I also think they should focus on improving their current line-up and QC issues and repair times instead of constantly coming out with new models. But they are clearly spending all that venture capitol they got.



Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

My Mk3 has developed some minor/occasional rotor spin when hand winding. It's a year old now. Debating whether to send it in now or wait until it gets bad or does it all the time. I've got plenty of time left on the warranty.

Had a 2824 develop the same issue within the first year, but that one I was hand winding almost daily. I cut back on hand winding 2824s or clones after that and learning they didn't hold up to excessive hand winding. I'd be surprised if I've wound my Mk3 with the crown more than once a week. 

Kind of shaking my confidence in any of the 2824 pattern movements. With Seiko's 7S family having such inconsistent timekeeping and 2824 derivatives having winding issues, really limiting my options for affordables.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I kind of like that super compressor.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Forged carbon looks really good.
I would prefer it without the compass though.
Still hope they come out with a green dial c60 mk3 variant.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

All three look fantastic in my opinion. The compressor has a touch of class, the black compass version looks very toolish and the bronze looks very simple and bronze...like it should.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

I got a timegrapher in the mail today, so I threw my C60s on it to see what their "official" accuracies are.

My Mk2, which is roughly 3 years old now, was quite impressive. The average rate wasn't remarkable, at +9.4 spd, but the positional variance was an excellent 6 spd. Amplitude was also great at between 284 and 303, depending on position. All but one position was over 290. Beat error was 0.0 in three positions, 0.1 in one position and 0.2 in the last. Pretty good. Were I so inclined, I could very easily have this one running inside of 5 spd with a slight tweak to the fine adjustment screw on the regulator.

My Mk3 had a better average rate, at +6.2 spd, but positional variance was a bit larger at 13 spd, amplitude was lower (253-288), and beat error only 0.0 in one position, with two positions having a 0.3 ms beat error. None of those are worrying numbers, just not as good as the Mk2. This one will be going back to CW (if/when their service center gets back to me) to address an issue with the hand winding causing the rotor to spin, so hopefully when it comes back it will be running even better.


----------



## johnnyfunk (May 21, 2020)

In good company with Roger W. Smith.









Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

On Cw60 mk3 version when you look the dial you see all the time the ghost sign ? Or sometimes yes and sometimes no?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

kostantinos said:


> On Cw60 mk3 version when you look the dial you see all the time the ghost sign ? Or sometimes yes and sometimes no?


On the black dial it looked like a smudge at times...like I literally almost had to wipe it down until I realized it was the logo. Somehow it was a non-issue on the blue dial.


----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

So the most times in black dial was there the ghost sign? Because in internet some times in photo I see it and some sometimes no....


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

kostantinos said:


> So the most times in black dial was there the ghost sign? Because in internet some times in photo I see it and some sometimes no....


It is subjective. Sometimes yes, sometimes no


----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks a lot ..the only that keep me away from this watch its the empty dial i think....
But I read many great reviews for quality...


----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

Trying an atypical combo... Does the brown clash too much? 2 piece NATO I had gotten for my now sold blue C65.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

anyone have alignment issues with the GMT hand? I sent it in for repairs and it came back 5 minutes out of alignment. I swear this wasn't an issue before i sent it in. Is it worth sending over again? This would be the 3rd time i've shipped it over for repairs (all different issues)


----------



## benderVIE (Jan 6, 2018)

Wow, what a rich thread! I'm just gearing up to get a C60 40mm white dial - do people have experience taking it diving? How easy / hard is the bezel to operate in the water and with gloves, for example? 

Plus: does anyone have pictures of their white dial C60 on nato straps?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

benderVIE said:


> Wow, what a rich thread! I'm just gearing up to get a C60 40mm white dial - do people have experience taking it diving? How easy / hard is the bezel to operate in the water and with gloves, for example?
> 
> Plus: does anyone have pictures of their white dial C60 on nato straps?


That white 40 looks great


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Ok if this OG C60 GMT joins the thread? I haven't been wearing it much as of late, today's was the day.









Sent from my Mi Note 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## tenurepro (Aug 6, 2017)

benderVIE said:


> Wow, what a rich thread! I'm just gearing up to get a C60 40mm white dial - do people have experience taking it diving? How easy / hard is the bezel to operate in the water and with gloves, for example?
> 
> Plus: does anyone have pictures of their white dial C60 on nato straps?


Yep took my trident gmt c60 gmt diving many times... bezel is super easy to grip and operate underwater with bare hands... was diving the Red Sea so didn't need gloves. I would imagine it would also be easy with gloves.

Here are some footage of the c60 underwater here 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benderVIE (Jan 6, 2018)

tenurepro said:


> Yep took my trident gmt c60 gmt diving many times... bezel is super easy to grip and operate underwater with bare hands... was diving the Red Sea so didn't need gloves. I would imagine it would also be easy with gloves.
> 
> Here are some footage of the c60 underwater here
> 
> ...


That's amazing! I did my PADI certification in the Red Sea in Dahab. Amazing reefs, and a great place to dive!

And thanks for the confirmation - I get more and more smitten with this watch...


----------



## benderVIE (Jan 6, 2018)

tenurepro said:


> Yep took my trident gmt c60 gmt diving many times... bezel is super easy to grip and operate underwater with bare hands... was diving the Red Sea so didn't need gloves. I would imagine it would also be easy with gloves.
> 
> Here are some footage of the c60 underwater here
> 
> ...


Ok, so I got none to see it in the steel and make up my mind... 









And it is so purdy... I do have a question for @tenurepro (or whoever else can share their experience) though:

I have noticed that the lume markers are printed straight onto the bezel (and not into engraved intendations). So, are they not very prone to being scratched off the bezel?

(and I have to say, readability really is not great on the white dial. Something I'll need to consider further, although right now I'm tending towards keeping it...)


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

WOW...did you guys see the new forged carbon that is a chronometer??





C60 Lympstone | Christopher Ward


Buy C60 Lympstone at Christopher Ward.




www.christopherward.com




I don't think I have any use for the compass, but it's kind of cool.
I love forged carbon (dark, charcoal grey).
I may have to get this for $875 (after the $125 discount). My question is that since it's over the "magic number" $800 for imported things into the U.S. HOW much am I going to have to pay in import fees??

I was totally going to get the white dial one, but I think this one is more special.
(and I'm going to get it with the all black hybrid strap, that will better match my black c60 mk3).


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

My Lympstone shipped to the USA yesterday, should know more about import charges soon. Delivery will be some time next week. I ordered in GBP and converted to USD 818.55 after discount. I am hoping customs will use a slightly lower conversion rate so it will come in under $800.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That new one looks great. Looking forward to seeing the pics and hearing the thoughts when it arrives


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Looks awesome; too bad I've spent too much the last too few days.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Adventureman said:


> My Lympstone shipped to the USA yesterday, should know more about import charges soon. Delivery will be some time next week. I ordered in GBP and converted to USD 818.55 after discount. I am hoping customs will use a slightly lower conversion rate so it will come in under $800.


Please let me know about the import charges, when you find out.
Also, 2 questions:
1. what is the discount code to buy it in GBP? 
I would like to get it at around $800 USD.
Buying it in dollars would cost me: $875 ($1000-$125)...which is significantly more.
2. can you buy it directly using a credit card (Mastercard or Discover)
WITHOUT using Paypal??
My credit cards don't have a foreign transaction fee. But Paypal last time, charged me to convert it into dollars, even though I never told them to, nor did I need them to, since my linked credit cards would have accepted it in a foreign currency no problem. I do not want to use Paypal to buy the watch. I want to just buy it using my credit card. Can I on Christopher Ward's website?

Thanks so much!


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

benderVIE said:


> Ok, so I got none to see it in the steel and make up my mind...
> View attachment 15455000
> 
> 
> ...


The bezel is engraved and the luminous material fills the engraving. It's not just thin ink printed on the surface.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> WOW...did you guys see the new forged carbon that is a chronometer??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Duty should only be about $35.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Does someone know the discount codes in other currencies?
I know that it is: 125LOUPE18 for USD to get $125 off the $1000 forged carbon=$875.
What are the codes for GBP and AUD (Australian dollars)? 
I ask, because it's quite possible that it will convert to a lot less U.S. dollars that way.
Thanks for the help. I really would like to get it under the $800 import tax amount.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Change the first 3 digits in the code to adjust for currency exchange rate. They are generally even multiples of 25. Pretty sure the GBP code is 100. AUS might be 150?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

watchman600 said:


> Does someone know the discount codes in other currencies?
> I know that it is: 125LOUPE18 for USD to get $125 off the $1000 forged carbon=$875.
> What are the codes for GBP and AUD (Australian dollars)?
> I ask, because it's quite possible that it will convert to a lot less U.S. dollars that way.
> Thanks for the help. I really would like to get it under the $800 import tax amount.


UK - 100LOUPE18, £100 off purchases of £500 or more
US - 125LOUPE18, $125 off purchases of $625 or more
EU - 120LOUPE18, €120 off purchases of €600 or more
AU - 170LOUPE18, AUD170 off purchases of AUD850 or more
CA - 170LOUPE18, CAD170 off purchases of CAD850 or more
CH - 125LOUPE18, SFr125 off purchases of SFr625 or more
SG - 180LOUPE18, SGD180 off purchases of SGD900 or more
HK - 1000LOUPE18, HKD1000 off purchases of HKD5000 or more


----------



## benderVIE (Jan 6, 2018)

MX793 said:


> The bezel is engraved and the luminous material fills the engraving. It's not just thin ink printed on the surface.


thanks, that makes total sense! Just for my peace of mind, what is the source of your info? (not that I haven't made up my mind to keep it either way...)


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

watchcrank_tx said:


> UK - 100LOUPE18, £100 off purchases of £500 or more
> US - 125LOUPE18, $125 off purchases of $625 or more
> EU - 120LOUPE18, €120 off purchases of €600 or more
> AU - 170LOUPE18, AUD170 off purchases of AUD850 or more
> ...


Thank you! A lot of these are basically the same: $860.
But some are WAY more (UK, EU, CH) if I remember right. Don't use those.
Also, I suppose it depends on the day, since there is some natural fluctuation.
I'm going to get it in Hong Kong Dollars, I guess.
I hope it isn't held up/delayed in arriving. The other one came so fast.
And I hate the idea of paying an import fee.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

benderVIE said:


> thanks, that makes total sense! Just for my peace of mind, what is the source of your info? (not that I haven't made up my mind to keep it either way...)


Luminous paint needs to be layered with some thickness or it isn't very bright and doesn't glow very long. The surface of the bezel is smooth to the touch (the numerals don't stand proud). A layer so thin you can't feel it with your finger simply wouldn't glow very brightly or for very long.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

watchman600 said:


> Thank you! A lot of these are basically the same: $860.
> But some are WAY more (UK, EU, CH) if I remember right. Don't use those.
> Also, I suppose it depends on the day, since there is some natural fluctuation.
> I'm going to get it in Hong Kong Dollars, I guess.
> ...


If you have a non-EU, non-UK address, VAT (20+% as I recall) is removed from the price in pounds or Euro after you have added your shipping address, so you can't really do a comparison unless you're on the last screen before confirming payment.

I think pounds (after VAT is removed) or Australian dollars are generally cheapest, but I've not checked lately.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

watchcrank_tx said:


> If you have a non-EU, non-UK address, VAT (20+% as I recall) is removed from the price in pounds or Euro after you have added your shipping address, so you can't really do a comparison unless you're on the last screen before confirming payment.
> 
> I think pounds (after VAT is removed) or Australian dollars are generally cheapest, but I've not checked lately.


That makes a lot of sense...because why would the price be A LOT higher in some currencies.
Thanks for explaining it. I will try in English pounds with my address and see.
AUD is just over $860 (USD). If GBP is less (USD) with the address, I will just go with that.


----------



## benderVIE (Jan 6, 2018)

Oh, by the way, I'm in now! 😁


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Ordered in GBP, converted to US$ 818 without credit card fees. No duty or fees charged by DHL.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Adventureman said:


> Ordered in GBP, converted to US$ 818 without credit card fees. No duty or fees charged by DHL.


Looks great


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Adventureman said:


> Ordered in GBP, converted to US$ 818 without credit card fees. No duty or fees charged by DHL.


Just ordered one for myself on the all black strap. Very excited 

Looks fantastic, enjoy!

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Congrats! Looks great on a black strap as well.

As this is a "C60 Tridient Pro" thread, The LS isn't a Trident and there are so many more CW watches, I started a new thread for all watches in the Public Forum:








Christopher Ward - The Ultimate Thread


Let's start a new thread for all CW watches. There is a large thread for the C60 Trident Pro in the Dive Watches forum. While the C60 Trident is their most popular model, there are so many more CW watches and other things CW-related that need to be talked and posted about. Have any pictures to...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I tried to get it in GBP and the website wasn't working right...
it wouldn't let me fill in the credit card information.
I wanted to comment here that Peter Ellis, one of the co-founders,
personally got involved and assured me that they are working on the problem and he appreciates my business.
I used the opportunity to ask him to please make a c60 racing green, similar to the beautiful green of the Oris Aquis green.


Adventureman said:


> Ordered in GBP, converted to US$ 818 without credit card fees. No duty or fees charged by DHL.


This watch looks AMAZING...and I am going to get it with the all black strap.
Do you love it??


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello all.

Would someone with a 40mm Trident Pro C60 be willing to measure the distance from spring bar to spring bar for me? Meaning install just the bare spring bars into the lug holes and measure the outer distance from one to the other.

Like this, as demonstrated on my Damasko DS30.










Thanks so much!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Anyone?? I would measure my own but it's off being fixed AGAIN. Thankfully it's supposed to be a rush repair job since it's the 2nd repair of same issue. We'll see.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Anyone?? I would measure my own but it's off being fixed AGAIN. Thankfully it's supposed to be a rush repair job since it's the 2nd repair of same issue. We'll see.


Repair again? Rotor spin, correct?

Mine also developed rotor spin. Still waiting on DHL to pick up the watch (now 20 days after the pickup date I requested). I sincerely hope they are able to fix the issue on the first go...


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

MX793 said:


> *Repair again? Rotor spin, correct?*
> 
> Mine also developed rotor spin. Still waiting on DHL to pick up the watch (now 20 days after the pickup date I requested). I sincerely hope they are able to fix the issue on the first go...


Unfortunately yes. It wasn't as pronounced as last time, but definitely still occurring. I am pretty frustrated with them because this time the communication has been awful since they got it back from me. A couple of vague emails with no details and I finally called to find out more. I had asked for a replacement or refund since it's the 2nd repair of the same issue, but no luck on that. But supposedly it is a rush repair like I had mentioned. Its been a week since it was put to the top of the que.

20 days past the pickup date? Really? What do they (DHL) say is the reason for that? I've had no trouble getting stuff back to CW through DHL. That's actually been the easiest parts of this.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> 20 days past the pickup date? Really? What do they (DHL) say is the reason for that? I've had no trouble getting stuff back to CW through DHL. That's actually been the easiest parts of this.


I don't have a contact at DHL. I reached out to CW last Wednesday (which was 2 weeks past due) to see if DHL had indicated that the requested pickup would be delayed and by how much, but have heard nothing back yet.

Longer story, I emailed CS on 8/30 that I had an issue and wanted to send the watch in. They replied on 9/2 asking for my address and asked me to select a pickup date sometime after 9/4. I replied same day asking for a 9/9 pickup. They replied a few days later that they had arranged for pickup on 9/9, sent me a return form to fill out and ship with the watch, some packaging instructions, and said that DHL would email me the day before pickup with some additional forms and instructions.

Requested date came and went and I never received contact from DHL, but with COVID screwing up shipments, I didn't worry too much. A full week past, still nothing. After 2 weeks, I reached out to CW.

DHL has no presence in my area. If I want to ship something DHL, there are a couple of small courier companies or copy centers that are DHL "partners" where I can drop a package off, but the nearest actual DHL facility is 90 miles away.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Ah, now I get it. Even still, that's unacceptable. They should be able to give you a waybill number and you contact DHL to coordinate the pickup. At this point I'd probably get them to agree to you shipping it back on your own dime and them reimbursing you for the cost.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

I am not in a DHL service area either. The nearest drop-off point is a UPS store 60 miles away so I gave CW the address of the DHL drop-off point. They emailed the DHL label and I shipped the watch with UPS (have a daily UPS pickup at my office) to the UPS store and they forwarded to DHL.

Next time I'll just give CW the address of the nearest DHL hub (180 miles away) or perhaps even their US hub in Cincinnati and do the same with shipping it there on my dime. No need to wait for a DHL courier that may or may not pickup the shipment. I think shipping to the closest DHL drop-off point was only $10.

I think it only took 4-5 days total for CW to receive the return shipment.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

MX793 said:


> I don't have a contact at DHL. I reached out to CW last Wednesday (which was 2 weeks past due) to see if DHL had indicated that the requested pickup would be delayed and by how much, but have heard nothing back yet.
> 
> Longer story, I emailed CS on 8/30 that I had an issue and wanted to send the watch in. They replied on 9/2 asking for my address and asked me to select a pickup date sometime after 9/4. I replied same day asking for a 9/9 pickup. They replied a few days later that they had arranged for pickup on 9/9, sent me a return form to fill out and ship with the watch, some packaging instructions, and said that DHL would email me the day before pickup with some additional forms and instructions.
> 
> ...


Well, CW's customer service actually responded to me the day after I sent my follow up last week. My email decided to code the conversation as spam for some reason, so it had been sitting in my spam folder for the past 5 days... Thought I had looked there since then, but apparently not. They're going to have to reschedule pickup. I've asked for the middle of next week. We'll see if anything actually happens. If it misses again, I'll ask if there's some way I can ship it myself and be reimbursed or find a way to arrange drop off at one of the local DHL partner couriers or drop boxes.

What a vexxing experience. I think this will be the last time I buy a watch from a company with no US-based service center. Even if the US based service center needs to send the watch back to the mothership for some reason (like GS or certain Omega models), being able to send it somewhere domestically first and letting them deal with shipping it internationally is so much easier.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Would someone with a 40mm Trident Pro C60 be willing to measure the distance from spring bar to spring bar for me? Meaning install just the bare spring bars into the lug holes and measure the outer distance from one to the other.
> 
> ...


44.7mm. C60 Trident GMT 40mm.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

MX793 said:


> Well, CW's customer service actually responded to me the day after I sent my follow up last week. My email decided to code the conversation as spam for some reason, so it had been sitting in my spam folder for the past 5 days... Thought I had looked there since then, but apparently not. They're going to have to reschedule pickup. I've asked for the middle of next week. We'll see if anything actually happens. If it misses again, I'll ask if there's some way I can ship it myself and be reimbursed or find a way to arrange drop off at one of the local DHL partner couriers or drop boxes.
> 
> What a vexxing experience. I think this will be the last time I buy a watch from a company with no US-based service center. Even if the US based service center needs to send the watch back to the mothership for some reason (like GS or certain Omega models), being able to send it somewhere domestically first and letting them deal with shipping it internationally is so much easier.


Glad you have that sorted out it seems. I've just seen on the CW FB group that they are now telling customers to expect 8-10 weeks for repairs to be completed.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Glad you have that sorted out it seems. I've just seen on the CW FB group that they are now telling customers to expect 8-10 weeks for repairs to be completed.


I mentally prepared myself for a potentially long time without the watch. Good thing I have a couple others.

Not going to claim victory until DHL actually picks up the package.

Did you send yours back in the original box? I asked about packaging instructions and they said to put it in the original box and DHL would take care of final packaging.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes, in the the CW box and then in the original box as well. All packed up with the label and everything attached, but they (DHL) dont want it sealed yet. They do that after they pick it up. I guess they have to confirm contents as per the waybill information that CW has provided.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Yes, in the the CW box and then in the original box as well. All packed up with the label and everything attached, but they (DHL) dont want it sealed yet. They do that after they pick it up. I guess they have to confirm contents as per the waybill information that CW has provided.


Hmm, I don't have the original cardboard shipping box, only the wooden CW display box. Watch was bought over a year ago; I don't hang on to cardboard shipping packages that long. Once I was committed to keeping the watch and not returning it for refund, the outer cardboard shipping box went in the bin. Wondering if I should run out and buy a box...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## geokarbou (Jan 11, 2009)

15% off across all models currently live with code "DISCOVERY" (at least in the UK).

Finally, after months of wanting to pull the trigger on a 40mm C60 Pro 600 I jumped in on it but I'm stuck in the final step 

Their system is overloaded due to the high amount of orders coming through....sigh...

I really want to get it! FOMO intensifying! 😱


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Mine arrived at CW yesterday. Now I wait for their service center to fix it (and hope they get it right on the first try).


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Are there any 38mm or 40mm C60 Trident Pro owners who also own a current version of the 39.5mm Oris Aquis date? I’m just curious to see if anyone has a side by side photo they could take? I’m not sure whether I want to get a 40mm or 38mm C60 Trident for my 6.5” wrist. I’ve heard the 38mm is very small, even compared to the 39.5mm Oris Aquis Date (which is a real nice size for my preferences). Thanks.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

The 40mil is a real sweet spot for my 7.5" wrist.

43mil was a bit big, 39mil a bit small.


----------



## ComeBackShane (Oct 22, 2020)

Cross-posting this from the public forum CW ultimate-thread...

Can anyone confirm for me whether the C60 bracelet prior to any resizing will fit on a 220mm/8.5in wrist? 
I am struggling with whether I should consider purchasing direct from CW or if I will be able to go with the secondary market...


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

geokarbou said:


> 15% off across all models currently live with code "DISCOVERY" (at least in the UK).
> 
> Finally, after months of wanting to pull the trigger on a 40mm C60 Pro 600 I jumped in on it but I'm stuck in the final step
> 
> ...


So, did you get it??
Don't leave us hanging.
Post a picture or 3.
Which one did you get?
When I got my last one, I had to call them on the phone to complete the order.
But that was easy enough.


----------



## ComeBackShane (Oct 22, 2020)

C60 incoming! Ended up biting the bullet while the 15% code was still valid and ordered a 42mm black C60 on the bracelet direct from CW. Can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## borismarcus (Nov 19, 2020)

My mk2 C60 Trident Pro 600 gmt, with a fully brushed bracelet and case.


----------



## PilotRuss (Dec 15, 2017)

If it were a true travelers GMT it would be the perfect watch. Still love it though.


----------



## btcity380 (Sep 17, 2019)

ComeBackShane said:


> Cross-posting this from the public forum CW ultimate-thread...
> 
> Can anyone confirm for me whether the C60 bracelet prior to any resizing will fit on a 220mm/8.5in wrist?
> I am struggling with whether I should consider purchasing direct from CW or if I will be able to go with the secondary market...


Can you kindly link me to the ultimate CW thread from the public forum? Would love to follow it as well, thanks!

How much money are you saving from buying used?


----------



## btcity380 (Sep 17, 2019)

PilotRuss said:


> If it were a true travelers GMT it would be the perfect watch. Still love it though.


agreed and sucks they don't offer a white dial for the GMT this year for the MKIII


----------



## btcity380 (Sep 17, 2019)

ComeBackShane said:


> C60 incoming! Ended up biting the bullet while the 15% code was still valid and ordered a 42mm black C60 on the bracelet direct from CW. Can't wait for it to get here.


I am really considering this one as well. Do you know if they have a blackfriday discount soon? Seems like I missed the 15% Discovery discount


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

btcity380 said:


> Can you kindly link me to the ultimate CW thread from the public forum? Would love to follow it as well, thanks!
> 
> How much money are you saving from buying used?


Christopher Ward - The Ultimate Thread



btcity380 said:


> I am really considering this one as well. Do you know if they have a blackfriday discount soon? Seems like I missed the 15% Discovery discount


BLACKFRIDAYVIP for 15% discount.


----------



## AdrianGrf12 (Mar 20, 2020)

Adventureman said:


> Christopher Ward - The Ultimate Thread
> 
> BLACKFRIDAYVIP for 15% discount.


Been wanting to pick one up, is 15% usually what they offer? Or should wait for a bigger discount?


----------



## AdrianGrf12 (Mar 20, 2020)

Quetion regarding the C60 pro MKIII GMT. Does it have a bi-directional bezel? 

Is the dial matte or glossy? can't really tell by looking at the pictures with glare from the crystal.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

AdrianGrf12 said:


> Quetion regarding the C60 pro MKIII GMT. Does it have a bi-directional bezel?
> 
> Is the dial matte or glossy? can't really tell by looking at the pictures with glare from the crystal.


Even though it's a GMT the bezel in the same unidirectional design as their standard diver, and that's mentioned as a shortcoming in several reviews. The C60 Mk3 dials are all glossy.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

AdrianGrf12 said:


> Been wanting to pick one up, is 15% usually what they offer? Or should wait for a bigger discount?


Sorry I didn't see this earlier.
15 percent is basically the best deal they offer on new watches.
Enjoy it.


----------



## Opettaja (Sep 9, 2012)

Managed to pick up this C60 Elite 1000 all titanium COSC in the recent sale. Outstanding quality!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Opettaja said:


> Managed to pick up this C60 Elite 1000 all titanium COSC in the recent sale. Outstanding quality!
> View attachment 15648416


That watch was a steal at those prices. Enjoy it!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Every time I see a new photo posted here it bums me out that the 40mm bracelet doesn't fit my wrist right. I am really hoping they make some refinements and have a v3.5 so to speak, with bracelet half-links. I need to email Adrian again about that.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Every time I see a new photo posted here it bums me out that the 40mm bracelet doesn't fit my wrist right. I am really hoping they make some refinements and have a v3.5 so to speak, with bracelet half-links. I need to email Adrian again about that.


Please do send the email again.

I'm in the same boat as it's right on the edge of the on the fly adjustment either way when I remove or add a link.

Imo it's a huge over sight flaw that should be readily fixable.

Joni on JOMW even mentioned it in his review of if and is a reason he ended up letting it go (among other things like being a watch collector/flipper).

What's the best email? I'll send one also to add another voice.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I emailed again with Adrian. No plans for bracelet half-links/Trident v4 in 2021, unfortunately. I also asked if they planned to do anything with the c65 case that was not "vintagey" such as applied indices, regular lume, stuff like that. He wasn't willing to share anything other than to say there would some exciting models in 2021.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

I have a similar fitment problem with the 22mm C65 bracelet. The toolless microadjust is useless to me since I have choice between:

Adjustment all the way out: flush fit with the wrist (little room to breathe or slide) when my wrist shrinks, mildly uncomfortably tight when it swells
Adjustment all the way in and and additional link in the bracelet, ridiculously loose fit when my wrist shrinks (slides uncontrollably) to very loose when it swells (slides with far more abandon than I like)
I can't take a watch sliding and flopping all over the place, so I use option 1. I prefer a bracelet that's loose enough to breathe a bit but tight enough it won't slide much of its own volition. That I can't achieve the fit I want at all and that the compromise I choose often turns uncomfortable at various times of the day are contributing factors to my increasing thoughts of selling the Dartmouth despite it being one of my best looking watches and one of my most accurate mechanicals.

It's a pity, for either a half link or a few mm more adjustment in the clasp could fix this.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Same here for me with the C60 40mm. I've wondered if the c65 case size may give that little extra length to make it work right for me. I've considered trying one, but unfortunately none of the designs of the c65s have appealed to me with the exception of the Dartmouth.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

@johnnyfunk Good place here to show off that new amazing C60 Chrono


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I emailed again with Adrian. No plans for bracelet half-links/Trident v4 in 2021, unfortunately. I also asked if they planned to do anything with the c65 case that was not "vintagey" such as applied indices, regular lume, stuff like that. He wasn't willing to share anything other than to say there would some exciting models in 2021.


Can you dm me Adrian's email? I'll send an email as well to show that there is support for half links. Monta had the same thing and people were ecstatic when half links were offered.


----------



## johnnyfunk (May 21, 2020)

Just got this amazing C60 Chrono at the last sale.























Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

watchcrank_tx said:


> I have a similar fitment problem with the 22mm C65 bracelet. The toolless microadjust is useless to me since I have choice between:
> 
> Adjustment all the way out: flush fit with the wrist (little room to breathe or slide) when my wrist shrinks, mildly uncomfortably tight when it swells
> Adjustment all the way in and and additional link in the bracelet, ridiculously loose fit when my wrist shrinks (slides uncontrollably) to very loose when it swells (slides with far more abandon than I like)
> ...


Although I own the C6 Kingfisher, which is a predecessor to the C60, it was my first butterfly clasp. I hated it due to the lack of much adjustability for fit. When I asked CW about a proper diver's clasp, they told me it was "in the works." Years later, they began offering a push button fold over clasp without a safety. I still do not know how many watches they offer with a proper fold over safety.

Since I loved the unique look of the bracelet, here is what I did to solve the fit issue. I cut a piece of leather to fit just inside the portion of the butterfly clasp that contacted my wrist and adhered it with 3M Poster tape to the inside of the clasp. You cannot see the leather until you take off the watch. Although I did not go swimming/ diving with the watch, that modification lasted nearly 10 years of sweat, rain, etc. I used leather swatches I had left over from our theatre furniture and even taped one piece on top of another to make it thicker.

Just a thought.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

doughboy17 said:


> Although I own the C6 Kingfisher, which is a predecessor to the C60, it was my first butterfly clasp. I hated it due to the lack of much adjustability for fit. When I asked CW about a proper diver's clasp, they told me it was "in the works." Years later, they began offering a push button fold over clasp without a safety. I still do not know how many watches they offer with a proper fold over safety.
> 
> Since I loved the unique look of the bracelet, here is what I did to solve the fit issue. I cut a piece of leather to fit just inside the portion of the butterfly clasp that contacted my wrist and adhered it with 3M Poster tape to the inside of the clasp. You cannot see the leather until you take off the watch. Although I did not go swimming/ diving with the watch, that modification lasted nearly 10 years of sweat, rain, etc. I used leather swatches I had left over from our theatre furniture and even taped one piece on top of another to make it thicker.
> 
> Just a thought.


You really don't need a fold-over "safety" with a twin-trigger clasp. The odds of both triggers being accidentally depressed simultaneously are slim to none. Omega uses this same setup on their professional divers.


----------



## AdrianGrf12 (Mar 20, 2020)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Every time I see a new photo posted here it bums me out that the 40mm bracelet doesn't fit my wrist right. I am really hoping they make some refinements and have a v3.5 so to speak, with bracelet half-links. I need to email Adrian again about that.


do you have a picture of how it fits on the wrist?


----------



## AdrianGrf12 (Mar 20, 2020)

MX793 said:


> You really don't need a fold-over "safety" with a twin-trigger clasp. The odds of both triggers being accidentally depressed simultaneously are slim to none. Omega uses this same setup on their professional divers.


that is a good point, when you really think about it, the odds of having both sides pressed in accidentally is very slim. The clasp is really well made, with a very easy to use quick adjust mech inside.


----------



## AdrianGrf12 (Mar 20, 2020)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I emailed again with Adrian. No plans for bracelet half-links/Trident v4 in 2021, unfortunately. I also asked if they planned to do anything with the c65 case that was not "vintagey" such as applied indices, regular lume, stuff like that. He wasn't willing to share anything other than to say there would some exciting models in 2021.


we will just have to be patient and wait to see


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

AdrianGrf12 said:


> do you have a picture of how it fits on the wrist?


Unfortunately I do not. I tried every configuration of the links (adding, removing, switching sides) hoping I could get it to work. No luck, never had any adjustability to make it looser or tighter as needed. My previous 38mm with the same clasp was perfect. For particular wrist sizes (6.75" it seems) the 40mm case lug to lug width makes it impossible to get a fit where the clasp has any adjustment left. Bummer.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

This is what adrian just replied with:

"We do have half links prototyped but now in the production pipeline yet as we need a proper implementation.

Very likely it will be on every Trident 4 bracelet but no plan for 2021 yet."

Hoping they provide half links for the v3 sometime in 2021.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Unfortunately I think he meant "no*T* in the production pipeline..." I believe they will implement a new bracelet with screw links and half links for v4, not before. I suppose it's possible that the v4 bracelet will be compatible with v3, so that is good. In the past he's also told me they have experimented quite a bit with an applied flags logo at 12, so it would not surprise me to see that happen for v4 too. All educated guesses here of course.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

If you guys are emailing someone, can you ask about a c60 in GREEN please?
They make a blue, a black, a white, and it would be awesome to have a racing green dial c60.
Thanks


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Unfortunately I think he meant "no*T* in the production pipeline..." I believe they will implement a new bracelet with screw links and half links for v4, not before. I suppose it's possible that the v4 bracelet will be compatible with v3, so that is good. In the past he's also told me they have experimented quite a bit with an applied flags logo at 12, so it would not surprise me to see that happen for v4 too. All educated guesses here of course.


I read it that way as well. At least they have something prototyped and are actually thinking about half links, regardless of v4 or v3.

With that said, if they are already thinking about a v4 trident and not necessarily pursuing half links for the v3 specifically, I might end up moving on from my v3 shortly.

The v3 will go down in value and I'll never get a good fit.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

#WardWednesday


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## panos4tw (Feb 18, 2016)

brianmazanec said:


> Trying an atypical combo... Does the brown clash too much? 2 piece NATO I had gotten for my now sold blue C65.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bit of a late reply but it looks great, black with light brown works


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

New strap for Sunday morning.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

For owners of the C60 Trident MK3 38mm, what is the width of the middle link of the end link on the bracelet? Thanks!


----------



## tenurepro (Aug 6, 2017)

A couple of years later, still really enjoy my c60 trident pro 600 gmt, 38mm


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

mauserfan said:


> View attachment 15744359


GREAT pic...and a great watch.
---
I'm even thinking of getting it with the WHITE dial.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

tenurepro said:


> A couple of years later, still really enjoy my c60 trident pro 600 gmt, 38mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly discontinued.


----------



## tenurepro (Aug 6, 2017)

MX793 said:


> Sadly discontinued.


Really - didn't realize this ... size is perfect for me. Super comfy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

tenurepro said:


> Really - didn't realize this ... size is perfect for me. Super comfy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, the 38mm is down to just the time and date model and only in black or blue. CW has been putting more emphasis on expanding the options for the 40mm line.


----------



## dcorn (Dec 14, 2020)

I sent them an email requesting a white dial/black bezel GMT in 40mm on the black/orange rubber strap. They have all the parts, would just be another iteration of their GMT 600. Really hoping they can pull it off!


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

MX793 said:


> Yeah, the 38mm is down to just the time and date model and only in black or blue. CW has been putting more emphasis on expanding the options for the 40mm line.


Remember when the 40mm was only available in black? 😅 As soon as CW admitted the 40mm was becoming the bestseller I was saying the 38mm would lose popularity. This is after years of them saying 40mm was not needed in their lineup and 38/43mm covered the bases. I love my 38mm MKII blue but I do wish it was bigger. 40mm will fit most wrists and 42mm should cover the rest. With that said I do like 39mm and below for vintage-style watches as I think it looks accurate and cool! 😎


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Well, I've had it in mind for quite a while now. And I finally pulled the trigger.
I just got the CW c60 white dial watch with a black ceramic bezel insert...
and the black Cordovan leather strap (all at 15 percent off, of course)! 
They were very nice and made it 2 separate orders, as I requested,
so that I don't have a problem with any import fees.

The nice CW Cordovan strap with a stainless steel deployment clasp
looks like a very high-quality leather strap.
(I can't even imagine wanting to spend more money on another brand).
---
I really hope this white dial c60 feels special
and different enough to fit into my collection.
I think it is (and will look different enough)
and will wear a lot differently than my black c60 on the bracelet.
Since I didn't have ANY white dial watches,
and this is a really beautiful looking one...
(and I'm not willing to get the similar Omega because of cost),
I decided to get it...and add the black Cordovan leather strap!
---
p.s. I can't believe that I'm over 1000 posts already 
This is fun looking and hunting down and creating a really nice collection,
and sharing posts on this forum, especially when there is some back and forth
discussion, has made it even more enjoyable.


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> Well, I've had it in mind for quite a while now. And I finally pulled the trigger.
> I just got the CW c60 white dial watch with a black ceramic bezel insert...
> and the black Cordovan leather strap (all at 15 percent off, of course)!
> They were very nice and made it 2 separate orders, as I requested,
> ...


Been eyeing that one! Pictures? And how did you get the 15 percent off?

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

nckwvr said:


> Been eyeing that one! Pictures? And how did you get the 15 percent off?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


MAINSPRING21 is the code to get 15 percent off...of just about everything.
It is only for 1 more day!


https://www.christopherward.com/dw/image/v2/BDWD_PRD/on/demandware.static/-/Sites-cw-master-catalog/default/dwccc13321/images/WATCHES/C60-42ADA3-S0KW0-HK/C60-42ADA3-S0KW0-HK_Picture_1.jpg?sw=600&sh=600





https://www.christopherward.com/dw/image/v2/BDWD_PRD/on/demandware.static/-/Sites-cw-master-catalog/default/dw8d025351/images/WATCHES/C60-42ADA3-S0KW0-HK/C60-42ADA3-S0KW0-HK_Picture_4.jpg?sw=284&sh=284



I just ordered it today...along with the special Cordovan black leather strap.

These are great pictures from the website.

I'm sure this will help you decide and get the deal.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

To those interested in bracelets for the MKII C60s (like mine shown above), I was informed yesterday by Vallen Hardy from CW customer service that these will be offered on the CW website starting in June. Very good news for us with the discontinued models! 🤘


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

brianmazanec said:


> C60 Elite 1000 in black


Is this Christopher Ward's best diver yet? It's certainly a stunner.





__





Search results for c60 elite 1000 | Christopher Ward


Commerce Cloud Storefront Reference Architecture




www.christopherward.com


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

jkpa said:


> To those interested in bracelets for the MKII C60s (like mine shown above), I was informed yesterday by Vallen Hardy from CW customer service that these will be offered on the CW website starting in June. Very good news for us with the discontinued models! 🤘


Good to know. I've toyed with the idea of getting a bracelet for my MkII Vintage, but then they seemingly discontinued them.

I wonder if they'll be upgraded to have the quick release spring bars that the MkIIIs have...


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15799213


Can any of you fine owners offer some feedback on the lume of this model? I am more interested in the longevity of it. For reference I can compare with Seiko SKX models or Scurfa D1-500, both of which have the best lume in watches I've owned.

Thank you for you enabling advice in advance. Some fine pictures in here.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

It's not super bright, but it's bright enough and I find it lasts a long time. I leave mine under the nightstand lamp for a few minutes while I get ready for bed and it's still visible, with dark adjusted eyes, 7 hours later.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I agree. It's not the best. But it's sufficient.
Charging it first is a GREAT idea, which helps a lot.
And the fact that the bezel insert is lumed is a very nice bonus.
Conclusion: Get the watch...
Now you have to pick a color!
(which is not so easy)


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> I agree. It's not the best. But it's sufficient.
> Charging it first is a GREAT idea, which helps a lot.
> And the fact that the bezel insert is lumed is a very nice bonus.
> Conclusion: Get the watch...
> ...


Hahaha, the blue is extremely tempting. The price value on these is pretty good. Lume is important though, I want to make sure so I'm not disappointed.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Shockwave Well, you said that longevity is the main thing for you,
and @MX793 answered that once he charges it under his nightstand light,
it lasts all night long. If I were you, I would look at several youtube videos
where they compare the lume and show off the CW.
When you find a few videos, maybe post the best 2 here.
Happy shopping!
(my personal preference was the black, then the forged carbon, and then the white)
I REALLY wanted a British racing green, but they didn't listen to me and make one.
...and yeah, the value (price you pay for the amazing quality of the watch) 
is VERY good.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> @Shockwave Well, you said that longevity is the main thing for you,
> and @MX793 answered that once he charges it under his nightstand light,
> it lasts all night long. If I were you, I would look at several youtube videos
> where they compare the lume and show off the CW.
> ...


Yeah, I did watch a bunch of videos already like I normally do before a purchase. The problem with a lot of reviews I have found, is they all base it on the initial glow and don't show a faded test to show longevity. That's why I was trying to get a comparison to some watches I know. 
I have purchased watches in the past where they claim the lume is great, but it's next to nothing once it fades.

The black is pretty sexy too and so is the white.

Watch companies rarely do listen eh? I've been harping on Tudor to bring back the snowflake sub/MN in 39mm but they don't listen.

Thank you for all the replies gents. If any of you have some comparison photos to some of the watches I listed of the lume after fading I would appreciate it. 
CW does have a free return policy so I could always go that route.

How has timekeeping been for you guys and gals?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Shockwave You are right...I just watched a few lume comparisons and they don't do it RIGHT...
1. FULLY charged under the light...and then
2. time-lapse photography showing how it looks after 15 minutes, 30 minutes, 
1 hour, 2 hours, 3 hours, 4 hours, 5 hours, 6 hours, and 7 hours.
They are making money making watch videos...
so they should take the time to do this lume test in the best/most instructive way possible.

You can skip to 10:26 when he says that it lasts through the whole night:


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Still not time-lapse for hours, but whatever.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Back on stock strap and it's fantastic


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Not spot on for thread topic, but I did not see a general CW or 65 thread


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Mediocre said:


> Not spot on for thread topic, but I did not see a general CW or 65 thread


General thread for everything CW: Christopher Ward - The Ultimate Thread


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Big Boy Bronze incoming 😎


----------



## geokarbou (Jan 11, 2009)

jkpa said:


> Big Boy Bronze incoming 😎


Love it! Wear it in good health!

Please grace us with some pictures once you get it 

I also want to get this one or the C60 trident bronze! Missed the recent sale, although not sure if it was on sale this time.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Have this GMT on the way, got it on the sale brand new at 40% off for $762!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

audio.bill said:


> Have this GMT on the way, got it on the sale brand new at 40% off for $762!
> 
> View attachment 15985558


had that one a while back but with blue bezel and blue dial. It's incredibly well made. Feels like a Planet Ocean in hand. Great bracelet too. Good buy ?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Double


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

And another!!! Friggin YES

Love MK2 C60s and red/white combo (I'm originally from Denmark ??) and GMT with the ETA 2893 and not the Selitta.

Winnnnnnnnn


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

jkpa said:


> And another!!! Friggin YES
> 
> Love MK2 C60s and red/white combo (I'm originally from Denmark ??) and GMT with the ETA 2893 and not the Selitta.
> 
> ...


Saw that one show up but it was gone in a flash... Congrats on the stunning pickup, enjoy it in the best of health!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Some great value GMT pickups there folks


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

jkpa said:


> had that one a while back but with blue bezel and blue dial. It's incredibly well made. Feels like a Planet Ocean in hand. Great bracelet too. Good buy ?


Just picked up another GMT, this colorway is 40mm though so I'm not sure how it will wear on my 8.5" wrist. Really taken by this blue/black combo and it's only $690 brand new.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Just got my trident from this year's sale. I need to size the bracelet still but I really like this black on blue color. And 40mm is perfect for me. Doesn't look quite as purple as their web image does. And it was listed nearly new but this was definitely brand new, not a mark anywhere, runs fantastic on my timegrapher too.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> Just got my trident from this year's sale. I need to size the bracelet still but I really like this black on blue color. And 40mm is perfect for me. Doesn't look quite as purple as their web image does. And it was listed nearly new but this was definitely brand new, not a mark anywhere, runs fantastic on my timegrapher too.
> 
> View attachment 15994575
> 
> ...


Great one!!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Bronze is in and in good company


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

Guys in the US buying from CW, how long does it usually take to get the watch? I ordered on the 13th of June and first DHL denied delivery because customs wouldn't approve it (CW didn't provide the right documentation), it went back to CW and I opted to have them send it to me again, and now it seems like it's caught in the customs loop again. Meanwhile I see people getting stuff from the sale a couple days ago. You'd think CW would know how to provide the right documentation for clearing customs? Am I just that unlucky?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> Guys in the US buying from CW, how long does it usually take to get the watch? I ordered on the 13th of June and first DHL denied delivery because customs wouldn't approve it (CW didn't provide the right documentation), it went back to CW and I opted to have them send it to me again, and now it seems like it's caught in the customs loop again. Meanwhile I see people getting stuff from the sale a couple days ago. You'd think CW would know how to provide the right documentation for clearing customs? Am I just that unlucky?


Ordered Wednesday, got it today. I've heard of paperwork issues like this before. Contact CS and they should be able to provide the right docs.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

MK2 C60s. Yep I'm a fan. The Beast and the Bronze already hanging out.







And this is on the way. Red/White GMT. Can't wait!


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

jkpa said:


> Ordered Wednesday, got it today. I've heard of paperwork issues like this before. Contact CS and they should be able to provide the right docs.


I did, and they didn't provide the right documents. That's why it went back the first time. We'll see I guess, but I'm not holding my breath. If it doesn't work out this time, I won't be buying from them again.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Bronze in the big city this morning


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Bronzie already wants to take a dip. Sheesh!!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I think a lot of the blame goes to DHL and not CW.
I've gotten 3 CWs with no problems.
---
I have a different problem: I tried on the cordovan leather strap, 
and the clasp doesn't close/lock in place.
I will have to call customer service and have them try to walk me through it.
I feel stupid, but it is just not closing. I tried the clasp alone (without the strap)
and it DOES close/lock, but once the thickness of the strap is in place, 
it does not. I hate to have to return it. Any ideas that could help?


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> I think a lot of the blame goes to DHL and not CW.
> I've gotten 3 CWs with no problems.
> ---
> I have a different problem: I tried on the cordovan leather strap,
> ...


I had that happen to one, turns out the leather just wasn't seated properly in the clasp and was sitting too high on the pin part so it wouldn't click fully. I just reseated the strap and it was fine, it's a tight squeeze between the two flanges but once it's in it won't come out


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> I had that happen to one, turns out the leather just wasn't seated properly in the clasp and was sitting too high on the pin part so it wouldn't click fully. I just reseated the strap and it was fine, it's a tight squeeze between the two flanges but once it's in it won't come out


I'm going to take it completely out and try to "reseat the strap" again.
Not sure how it's going to be any different, but if it works,
I owe you a nice picture...later today


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The C60 party continues


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Posted a new thread if you'd like to check it out









I may be slightly obsessed... The Christopher Ward MK2...


I own four watches from CW. Besides these three, it's the C1 Malvern Small Seconds. For me, there is something a little extra special about their discontinued MK2 C60 divers. They came in a lot of different colorways and configurations - these are just three of dozens of models before the MK3...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

watchman600 said:


> I think a lot of the blame goes to DHL and not CW.


Of course, DHL is a bargain basement courier that sucks @$$. Like, hardcore. Easily the worst courier I've ever dealt with, both receiving and shipping.

It's pretty bad that I can get a $500 watch next day from Hong Kong by FedEx but it has (as of now) taken a month with not even a sign of my $1200 watch from Britain. Just, ugh.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I got my GMT in one day from the UK. Pretty unreal. Picked up 7/12 and delivered to me yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Loneguitar (Feb 10, 2010)

One of my favorite watches I’ve owned. Sadly it was stolen from my gym bag several years ago. Still haven’t replaced it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> I tried on the cordovan leather strap,
> and the clasp doesn't close/lock in place.
> I will have to call customer service and have them try to walk me through it.
> I feel stupid, but it is just not closing. I tried the clasp alone (without the strap)
> ...





TheSeikoGuy said:


> I had that happen to one, turns out the leather just wasn't seated properly in the clasp and was sitting too high on the pin part so it wouldn't click fully. I just reseated the strap and it was fine, it's a tight squeeze between the two flanges but once it's in it won't come out


Update: they didn't answer the phone...I guess it was "after-hours"
...and never called back.
I went with the Helm Vanuatu for a while, and then when I wanted to wear it now
on the special cordovan leather strap, my daughter said: "let me take a look at it"...
and figured out that the leather strap has to thread UNDER the 2 stainless steel "edge flingies"
and then it will close! Having smart children has many benefits 
I'm not great at pictures, but I will take and upload some of the beautiful watch
with the cordovan strap AND the backside showing how it has to be under the "edge flingies"
in order to close...within a few days.
Suffice it to say that I'm now very happy, 
and I think that the leather will mold to my wrist and be even more amazing soon.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

This is such a beautiful watch. Putting it on the black cordovan leather strap 
just completes the look, like they are MEANT to go together.
Here are the pictures I promised:








Those bottom "edge flingies" have to be over the edges of the leather strap,
for the clasp to close/lock in place.


----------



## psudc13 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> Of course, DHL is a bargain basement courier that sucks @$$. Like, hardcore. Easily the worst courier I've ever dealt with, both receiving and shipping.
> 
> It's pretty bad that I can get a $500 watch next day from Hong Kong by FedEx but it has (as of now) taken a month with not even a sign of my $1200 watch from Britain. Just, ugh.


Sorry to hear that. I'm a few weeks in so far. Mainly due to ordering issues. DHL was supposed to deliver today. I kept the requirement to sign for it so was tied to my house. Big surprise they didn't deliver. Delivery status is unchanged so hoping it will show up tomorrow. Did you get a notice it was out for delivery?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

How's this for accuracy? New CW C60 MK2 GMT with the ETA 2893 (Great movement and maybe the smoothest winding movement I've ever experienced).

Time set at 9.42 PM on 7/13 and power topped off every few days since then to keep it running (unworn still as I'm waiting for the perfect strap for it - Just ordered the 22mm Vintage Oak Camel from CW).

This is nearly 10 days ago - 2 hours short of 10 days as I write this. The time was set at -1 sec from atomic time. Right now, it's 22 seconds ahead of atomic time, so it has gained 23 seconds in 10 days.

This is not a COSC rated movement but it's hard to be sad about + 2.3 spd average. The last 2893 I had also kept exceptional time. Just a very nice movement!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

So I went to the Omega AD finally and took some pictures of the white Seamaster 300 with the black bezel insert and some alongside my CW white c60 with the black bezel insert (and amazing cordovan leather strap with deployment clasp....
which I highly recommend).
Afterward, my daughter tells me that she likes the CW much more than the Omega!
And that I should get the blue and gold one which looks amazing (but is more than DOUBLE the price, since 18-carat gold is expensive).
I will probably get the Tokyo Diver which is a white dial and blue bezel insert and blue hands, since the "regular white" Omega isn't "special enough"...once I already have the CW white!
And that is a HUGE compliment to the Christopher Ward...
especially at a 5 times cheaper price!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Just in from CW HQ. The long awaited, world-first adjustable clasp, quick release bracelet for the MK2 C60s!! 43 mm shoulders to accommodate the older models. The Beast is about to be even more glorious!!! This is not available on their site yet. I was working with their CS to get notified once they were available so I think it's the first one ?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

jkpa said:


> Just in from CW HQ. The long awaited, world-first adjustable clasp, quick release bracelet for the MK2 C60s!! 43 mm shoulders to accommodate the older models. The Beast is about to be even more glorious!!! This is not available on their site yet. I was working with their CS to get notified once they were available so I think it's the first one ?
> 
> View attachment 16038293


Are these on the site? I checked yesterday or Monday and didn't see any bracelets for Mk2 C60s. Thinking about getting one for my 38mm.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

MX793 said:


> Are these on the site? I checked yesterday or Monday and didn't see any bracelets for Mk2 C60s. Thinking about getting one for my 38mm.


No, they're not. I dealt with their CS team directly. Not sure if they also have for the 38 but it's worth a try


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Order details for the bracelet


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Ok bracelet is on. QR tabs are genius 

No half links but I believe you can request those from CW CS.

some pics


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks solid


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

jkpa said:


> View attachment 16040224


Very nice! Did you order the bracelet Separately? I have the same automatic chronograph but it's on the rubber strap and I've been dying to get it on a bracelet; I see an earlier post that you ordered a MK2 c60 bracelet&#8230;is that the one that's on your watch? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

SirJP said:


> Very nice! Did you order the bracelet Separately? I have the same automatic chronograph but it's on the rubber strap and I've been dying to get it on a bracelet; I see an earlier post that you ordered a MK2 c60 bracelet&#8230;is that the one that's on your watch? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes indeed. ordered it recently as I was also looking for a bracelet for the beast

just email customer service and request a PayPal invoice for it.
Here are the details


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Worn every day for a week while on vacation. Love it!!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

This watch is AWESOME - the white CW c60.
I'm SOOOO glad that I decided to get it, 
EVEN THOUGH I had the black c60 on a bracelet already. 
It IS indeed different enough to make it into my collection...
and this fancy Cordovan leather strap with a deployment clasp is AMAZING:




































I highly recommend BOTH the watch and the leather strap.
In fact, I've been thinking if I have a watch that would go great with the navy blue Cordovan strap,
it's that good, but I really don't. I have most on really good bracelets,
a few on rubber, and a few on leather.

p.s. where is everybody?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JWebster1 (Sep 11, 2021)

New to WUS, and happy to see a thread devoted to my every day watch! My C60 Trident Pro is from about 2013 (era when Chr.Ward is on dial).

Love the look of their watches, and the only complaint I have has been the ludicrous amount of time it took Ward to do a normal service last time I sent it in (it took them 7 months from when they received it)


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@JWebster1 Welcome to the forums! 
What color do you have?
Maybe, share a few pictures .


----------



## JWebster1 (Sep 11, 2021)

watchman600 said:


> @JWebster1 Welcome to the forums!
> What color do you have?
> Maybe, share a few pictures .


Of course, what good is this thread without pictures


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Double incoming. White/black with old logo plus the Yellow LE!!

Both MK2 models of course 😍😍


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

I think I have found my perfect MK3. I tried the 38mm and still have the 40mm GMT, but lovely as they are, somehow the proportions are not quite right for me.

I think that this Elite 1000 has corrected the issues I have with the others and the higher specs (1000m, Titanium, COSC) add that little extra appeal... It's like CW's version of the SeaDweller or Pelagos...

Loving it so far.









And very bold and sporty with the bi-color hybrid strap option...


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Blackdog Looks great.
What size did you get? And what proportions are you talking about?
I got the 42mm after some deliberation, with a 6.8 inch wrist,
and I am super happy that I did. The proportions of the c60 42 are perfect.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

watchman600 said:


> @Blackdog Looks great.
> What size did you get? And what proportions are you talking about?
> I got the 42mm after some deliberation, with a 6.8 inch wrist,
> and I am super happy that I did. The proportions of the c60 42 are perfect.


Thanks !
The Elite 1000 only comes in 42mm.

The story with the proportions.... My first CW was the latest incarnation of the Trident Pro MK2, in 43mm.
On my 7.25" wrist it looks just a bit too big, but the general proportions look fine: the midcase, more slab sided looks thicker than on the new ones, and the bezel appears thinner in comparison. The lugs, being more meaty, also look bigger on the MK2.

My first MK3 was a C60 GMT in 38mm: definitely looks small on my wrist. The case is way more refined than on the MK2, a big improvement. But the bezel looks just as thick as the mid case, that together with the apparently smaller lugs, makes the watch look stubby, chubby, IMO...
Next I tried was another C60 GMT MK3, now in 40mm. I was expecting this to be the sweet spot size-wise, but it still looks marginally small to me. And the proportions are about the same, better, but still a bit chubby.

I was a bit afraid of the thickness and the diameter of the C60 1000. 42mm is marginally smaller than the MK2 43, but with the less blocky case it wears smaller on the wrist. And it is seriously thick (15.4mm). But the thickness of the case back does not really affect the general appearance on the wrist. It pretty much disappears (same thing happens with the Rolex Seadweller, or the 2500 Planet Ocean, for example). And on the Elite the mid case is thicker (thicker movement and room needed for the HEV) and the bezel is thinner (or at least it looks like it is). This makes the watch look better proportioned in my eyes. It is thick, but not chubby.

I never tried the Pro 600 in 42mm, but I'm guessing it might be another step in right direction proportions-wise... Maybe that one would have been the sweet spot for me, and not the 40...

I hope this long winded explanation makes sense...

A Q&D pic to illustrate what I see: Top to bottom, 38mm, 40mm, Elite 42mm.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Fantastic!!


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Blackdog said:


> Thanks !
> The Elite 1000 only comes in 42mm.
> 
> The story with the proportions.... My first CW was the latest incarnation of the Trident Pro MK2, in 43mm.
> ...


I think the GMTs have a thicker bezel on account of the taller hand-stack.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

So great-looking and special...I love the textured forged carbon dial (c60 42mm),
a couple of hints of orange, and a really nice hybrid rubber strap.
(the directions are a total gimmick and useless...
but I suppose many watches leave the chapter ring completely blank,
so this is definitely more interesting!)


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Another C60 is in. This time the Yellow 316 LE!!!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

and the new dream team all together


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Trying the bracelet. All Steel, baby.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

With the name (12) and date (6) placement on the Sealander as well as the Tide and Anthrocopene C60s, I feel like it is inevitable that those dial changes make their way to the full C60 line-up. In a v3.5 I guess it would be. Anyone heard anything about that? Intel on when/if that's happening?


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> With the name (12) and date (6) placement on the Sealander as well as the Tide and Anthrocopene C60s, I feel like it is inevitable that those dial changes make their way to the full C60 line-up. In a v3.5 I guess it would be. Anyone heard anything about that? Intel on when/if that's happening?


I'm thinking the same thing. There is no way they don't move the name to the 12 position.

I have an mk3 and I love it but it has got me thinking about selling it now before the new ones come out in order to prepare for the changes.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The MK4 is in the works but nothing official yet.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seems like they are nosing back to the modern conventions of name at 12, date at 6.

That would be great


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I don't think so at all.
The 9 and 3 are awesome,
and give the c60 character.
NO need to do the 12 and 6 thing.
I have the black and the white...
and they are 2 of my favorite watches!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> I don't think so at all.
> The 9 and 3 are awesome,
> and give the c60 character.
> NO need to do the 12 and 6 thing.
> ...


Yeah I have no issue with any of them. 12, 9, 3, old, new, who cares. Got them all, love them all.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Steel, Ceramic, Bronze. Need that Titanium bezel next.


----------



## Holdenitdown (Feb 7, 2019)

MkIII on Blushark tropic.

Hard to find a tropic with a good color match. Blues can be tricky but I think this one works. Comfy, too.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The absolutely gorgeous MK2 White.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

White today


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The CW forum voted this as the member photo of the month!! MK2 goodness. Love them all.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Red PeeKay said:


> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Great picture! I have the same model.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Seems like they are nosing back to the modern conventions of name at 12, date at 6.
> 
> That would be great


I really like the Mk III light catcher case, however, I haven’t bought one because of the 9 o’clock branding. If they do go to the 12 o’clock logo/name and 6 o’clock date (or even 3 o’clock date) I’m probably buying one. The lack of symmetry on this current dial arrangement just sets off my OCD and is unfortunately a no-buy.


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

mi6_ said:


> I really like the Mk III light catcher case, however, I haven’t bought one because of the 9 o’clock branding. If they do go to the 12 o’clock logo/name and 6 o’clock date (or even 3 o’clock date) I’m probably buying one. The lack of symmetry on this current dial arrangement just sets off my OCD and is unfortunately a no-buy.


Yeah. I've got a Trident Vintage Mk II and I love the watch but the logo gimmick got old with my second time wearing it. It's a keeper but the logo I do not care for at-all. And I was defending it before I saw it in-person. Once I got it in though I was like "OK I get it." Looks like they are righting this wrong lol.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Can’t wait to show you the next incoming…. I’m very excited.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I have the white c60 and the black c60 
which both have the Christopher Ward at the 9 o'clock
and it is NOT a problem at all. 
---
This was the best "impulse purchase" I think I ever made!
I was looking on the website, I saw this forged carbon c60,
and I said "WOAHO, I am getting this!"
It is SOOO nice. All 3 of these are among my favorite and best quality watches!


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Stealth mode enabled.... the Dark Knight rises...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

watchman600 said:


> I have the white c60 and the black c60
> which both have the Christopher Ward at the 9 o'clock
> and it is NOT a problem at all.


Thats wonderful for you. There is, however, a large group of people who would disagree with you who haven’t bought a CW Trident for this reason since the name moved to the 9 o’clock. It’s been one of the most requested changes the past few years.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@mi6_ That same post of mine showed the forged carbon c60...
which is beautiful and has the Christopher Ward at the 12 where you want it.
And @jkpa found some "old new ones" that have it at the 12 too, 
if having it at the 9 somehow bothers you. CW make GREAT watches.
I think there is something for everyone


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

mi6_ said:


> Thats wonderful for you. There is, however, a large group of people who would disagree with you who haven’t bought a CW Trident for this reason since the name moved to the 9 o’clock. It’s been one of the most requested changes the past few years.


I'm one of those that has two Tridents with the logo at the 12 and one at the 9... I'm still spewing I left it too late to buy the black dialed C60 and ended up with the name at the 9.

I compare them all.... the 12 position just looks classier and doesn't impact the indices at the 9 (notwithstanding that there were some who hated the old logo because at a glance it looked like it spelled out CoWard ).. now if only they had offered these models with a no date version....ooolala

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Logo here, logo there.... forgeddaboutit. You love the brand. Enjoy the Christopher Ward  I do !


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Riddim Driven said:


> Logo here, logo there.... forgeddaboutit. You love the brand.
> Enjoy the Christopher Ward  I do !
> 
> View attachment 16162440


EXACTLY.
The 9 and 3 are awesome,
and give the c60 character.
NO need to do the 12 and 6 thing.
I have both the black and the white,
and they are 2 of my favorite watches!
And I have the forged carbon c60 with the name at the 12.
Either way is great and balanced, imo.


jkpa said:


> Yeah I have no issue with any of them. 12, 9, 3, old, new, who cares.
> Got them all, love them all.


Now, we just have to get them to make a British racing green dial and matching ceramic bezel insert!


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

How about an oldie…C60 GMT, with orangish markers. I like the thin trident second hand and the placement of the logo and description. I would have preferred the date window at 6 o’clock, but all in all, I like this oldie very much!


----------



## sh0wtime (Jan 30, 2021)

i have no problem with 9oclock name placement. i kinda like it. its different. quirky..
and yes i have purchased a watch with it...


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I like them all, but having seen the Anthrocopene and other non-diver models with the name at 12 and date at 6, I just think it works better there. I really, really want them to adopt that dial layout across the C60 line. I have come this >< close to buying a white c63 GMT, and still may, but might rather have a white C60 with black bezel and that dial.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Here's my oddball out... logo at the 9... it's not bad.. I'd just prefer the old logo below the 12. Sigh..









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Red PeeKay said:


> Here's my oddball out... logo at the 9... it's not bad.. I'd just prefer the old logo below the 12. Sigh..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous- love the MK2 models so much that I have 5 of them….
I need a black/black like that one eventually.


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

Red PeeKay said:


> Here's my oddball out... logo at the 9... it's not bad.. I'd just prefer the old logo below the 12. Sigh..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah... and that being 43mm doesn't help anything. The space is so stretched out on the larger models. I don't care for it on my Trident Vintage, but at-least it's 38mm and fits correctly. Every single release from CW recently has had the logo at 12. I think they are silently admitting they made a big mistake.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Okay...I forgot this one also, logo's at the 9...however I think they've got a good excuse in this case. 

Finding it difficult to love this one...a bit of buyers regret once I pulled it out of the box..I just don't reckon the red works too well...IMHO.
















Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The Titanium DLC is in 😍


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@jkpa GORGEOUS blacked out model...you are tempting me.
(I would have worn it on the all black hybrid strap, but that's just me)
Still not sure how to find a new one of this older version.
Yours appears to be new or at least in excellent condition.
Does CW offer them every so often? Thanks


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Really nice jkpa!!👍


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> @jkpa GORGEOUS blacked out model...you are tempting me.
> (I would have worn it on the all black hybrid strap, but that's just me)
> Still not sure how to find a new one of this older version.
> Yours appears to be new or at least in excellent condition.
> Does CW offer them every so often? Thanks


Thanks! Yeah it’s at least 95% condition which is insane considering it’s from 2016. It came on this strap but yes if I get a black hybrid strap I'll swap it for a more blacked out look.  This was bought from a collector. I don’t think you can find this anymore from CW even at one of the sales of discontinued models they do sometimes.




Riddim Driven said:


> Really nice jkpa!!👍


Thanks very much!! Just arrived today all the way from Ireland! 🇮🇪


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

One of my biggest regrets is unloading my Chris Ward C60's with the 12 o'clock logo. What fantastic watches. They seemed just a bit too dressy diver at the time, but if I could do it all over I'd keep them (or re-buy them) in a second.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

jkpa said:


> The Titanium DLC is in
> 
> View attachment 16175464
> View attachment 16175465
> ...


You know what I find interesting when I compare this model with the standard black dialed ss model, is that I find the DLC version just seems so much easier to read. Maybe it's just me, I'll rotate both over a couple of days and the DLC wins hands down for hand/ indices legibility at a glance.

I must be getting old and a tad bonkers. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Trying the Vintage Oak Camel on the Ti.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The clarity 😍


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jkpa said:


> The clarity
> 
> View attachment 16179443


Super legible.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Prototype I just discovered today 😳😳😳😳😳 

“The Wasp”.

Wow I love it! Of course highly unobtainium being a one off from years ago.


----------



## AdrianGrf12 (Mar 20, 2020)

tas1911 said:


> How about an oldie…C60 GMT, with orangish markers. I like the thin trident second hand and the placement of the logo and description. I would have preferred the date window at 6 o’clock, but all in all, I like this oldie very much!
> View attachment 16162926


wow this is a very nice color. Can you take more pictures? Would you say this model has a deep rehault?


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

jkpa said:


> Prototype I just discovered today
> 
> “The Wasp”.
> 
> ...


I have more than enough CW's, however this would be one I would seriously consider. 

It's a beauty! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

AdrianGrf12 said:


> wow this is a very nice color. Can you take more pictures? Would you say this model has a deep rehault?
> [/QUOT
> You can see in these additional pictures, the rehaut is deep…


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Beast today


----------



## AdrianGrf12 (Mar 20, 2020)

Thanks, looks super amazing. I feel like I need to pick up this GMT from them instead.


----------



## AdrianGrf12 (Mar 20, 2020)

Sharing my CW GMT with the group.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

C1 Grand Malvern Small Seconds today


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Just announced.

New Bi-directional bezel on the MK3 GMT as well as the updated Selitta movement with 56 hr PR.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Recent pick up and very nice indeed.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Stealth mode


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

jkpa said:


> Stealth mode
> 
> View attachment 16206074
> View attachment 16206075


That looks sweet. Definitely my favorite of your c60s


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Beastmode today - of course.


----------



## EP12 (Nov 27, 2021)

Blackdog said:


> Thanks !
> The Elite 1000 only comes in 42mm.
> 
> The story with the proportions.... My first CW was the latest incarnation of the Trident Pro MK2, in 43mm.
> ...


Hello BLACKDOG, sorry to contact you on this thread but I just registered on the forum and I saw your offer for the blue CW C60 MK2 but I can't find any way to contact you on the thread of the sell. If you're still selling it, could you send me an MP please ?

I'll delete this message as soon as possible but I just seemed to be the only way to contact you. Sorry again for interrupting this thread.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

EP12 said:


> Hello BLACKDOG, sorry to contact you on this thread but I just registered on the forum and I saw your offer for the blue CW C60 MK2 but I can't find any way to contact you on the thread of the sell. If you're still selling it, could you send me an MP please ?
> 
> I'll delete this message as soon as possible but I just seemed to be the only way to contact you. Sorry again for interrupting this thread.


I have replied to you by PM.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Could not allow it to escape my grasp. The green bezel C60 MK2!!! 😍😍😍

Incoming!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@jkpa It's all green or nothing for me. 
It looks great, though. 
WHERE do you find these?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> @jkpa It's all green or nothing for me.
> It looks great, though.
> WHERE do you find these?




This one was Ebay. I had the alert set up and bought it within 5 minutes. They’re hard to find now and very easy to sell it if it’s not a home run but I really love it


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Green Machine again (and ugly sweater).


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

My only one so far. Not too shabby. The blue dial is pretty sharp


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Still can’t stop wearing it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Incoming. But you’ll have to wait for its arrival to see pics. Should be a fun one.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Been wearing other pieces as I've several recent pickups. Decided to throw on the trident today.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Sorry to hijack the thread briefly…. been out of the loop for a while. Does CW still do the occasional 15% off coupons every few months? What is the best deal I can expect on a new model if I wait for a sale? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

mi6_ said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread briefly…. been out of the loop for a while. Does CW still do the occasional 15% off coupons every few months? What is the best deal I can expect on a new model if I wait for a sale? Thanks in advance.


yeah there is a coupon now for $125 off for US buyers. In the semi annual sales, the discounts are between 30 and 40% off for either Nearly New (demos or returns) or New Old Stock (discontinued models).


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

QUESTION: do you think that there will be a c60 mk4 green
with a fantastic green dial and a matching green ceramic bezel insert...
VERY similar to the c60 mk3 black (that I love and am actually wearing right now)??
--
I don't want bronze. And I want a deep, nice green,
like the black is a deep, nice black.
It could even have a black ceramic bezel insert maybe,
but I'd prefer that to be green too.
--
I would MUCH prefer to get this black CW watch that I have...just in GREEN,
than to get the Oris Aquis green. I went so far as to write an email to one of the owners, Peter Ellis, who said that he would bring it up at their next meeting...
(but that was many months ago).

Thanks! 
----
@mi6_ I think they still do offer 15 percent off everything, once in a while.
But I'm not sure when.
That is usually a little better than just $125 dollars off.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

@watchman600 I doubt they’ll do it. Many people would want black or blue and to make a full production model as you want it may not happen. Which is a shame, I agree. For example, they no longer offer the red/burgundy ceramic bezel due to production difficulties and cost. Maybe the green has a similar limitation? Just my thoughts on that.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@jkpa They have SOOOO many different models and colors, that I don't understand why it wouldn't be at least equally worth it for them 
to make a c60 mk4 green, just like the c60 mk3 black.
If they only had blue and black, I could understand. But they don't.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

@watchman600 I just think it comes down to the economics of it. How many would buy it vs buy another color combo? They might sell 15 of them but probably have to order 200+ as to not make production cost per item prohibitively expensive.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I think CW has just given their green with the new C65 Aquitaine for better or worse 👍


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah it’s “fine”. But not for me.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Oh well. I think the new Nodus Avalon green is a nicer, deeper green 
than this new c65, but I don't want bronze. I want ss on a nice bracelet.








Avalon II Bronze Green | Designed and Assembled in America


Built like a tank and designed for the depths of the ocean, the Nodus Avalon II is the ultimate professional dive watch.




www.noduswatches.com


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

jkpa said:


> Yeah it’s “fine”. But not for me.


I'm not keen on the Acquitaine line either. Not at all...,


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

CWard Trident-GMT (Old Gen)


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

garydusa said:


> CWard Trident-GMT (Old Gen)


stone cold stunner. The MK2 C60s (of which I have four) are THE greatest watch they ever made. Just beautiful.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I signed up for the Christopher Ward emails (I live in Canada). I get the coupon codes sent showing the discounts in British Pounds. The most recent one was “100LOUPE25”. When I try enter the coupon code, they don’t work, presumably as I have the currency set to show Canadian and the discount is in British Pounds. Have I done something wrong subscribing to their newsletters? I’m going to have to send them an email I guess to resolve this. Used to get codes from CW a year or two ago and they seemed to work just fine.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

I prefer MK3 C60s. I love the dial on the MK2 but the case, crown and bezel is my favorite thing about the MK3.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

@mi6_ 

The discount code for Canada is 170LOUPE25


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

^^^ Thanks


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Some fun with the C60s


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Anyone else find the tool-less spring bar annoying? It sticks out and is sharp enough to scratch my wrist.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

KogKiller said:


> Anyone else find the tool-less spring bar annoying? It sticks out and is sharp enough to scratch my wrist.


Not for me. It’s flush or shorter than the lugs so haven’t had issues with it.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

KogKiller said:


> Anyone else find the tool-less spring bar annoying? It sticks out and is sharp enough to scratch my wrist.


I had an issue like the one you mention with a C60 GMT in 38mm.
I owned for a while another one in 40mm and I did not have the problem with it. And with a Dartmouth and C60 Elite (42mm) not a problem either.

It must be dependent on the shape of your wrist and the size of the specific watch.

If it is too much of a discomfort, you can soften the sharp edges of the tabs carefully.... Remove the bracelet, mask everything around the tabs and round the edges slightly with some 400 or 600 grit sandpaper.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Blackdog said:


> I had an issue like the one you mention with a C60 GMT in 38mm.
> I owned for a while another one in 40mm and I did not have the problem with it. And with a Dartmouth and C60 Elite (42mm) not a problem either.
> 
> It must be dependent on the shape of your wrist and the size of the specific watch.
> ...


Yeah, I have the 38mm. Must be an issue with this size, the lugs might be too small to hide the springbar bits.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

I removed the uncomfortable tool-less springbars and installed regular spring bars. It feels much better on the wrist now.

EDIT: You remove the 2 small screws from each side, and pop off the small metal retaining piece. They're in there tight, with threadlocker. I recommend removing the bracelet and heating it up with boiling water or blow dryer before attempting to remove the screws.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

New LE/Special Edition launched today. So beautiful I had to order it. 40mm. Hope I can live with the slightly smaller size. I usually go for 42/43 mm for divers.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

While we are at it, let’s do one more C60!

Wait, let’s make that two.


----------



## rockchalk06 (8 mo ago)

What the hell


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

C60 “BumbleBeast” Chronograph has arrived.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@jkpa c60 bumblebeast looks GREAT.
I saw that one too.
You are very fast on the trigger button and I love it/enjoy it vicariously through you.
I am very trigger shy at this stage of my collection.
ENJOY
(great matching strap too, with the hint of yellow showing from the sides
and when you put it on and take it off)


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> @jkpa c60 bumblebeast looks GREAT.
> I saw that one too.
> You are very fast on the trigger button and I love it/enjoy it vicariously through you.
> I am very trigger shy at this stage of my collection.
> ...


Thanks so much.

When the sale began, I had a plan going in. When those two showed up, I knew I wanted them.


----------



## rockchalk06 (8 mo ago)

jkpa said:


> C60 “BumbleBeast” Chronograph has arrived.
> View attachment 16746105
> View attachment 16746107
> View attachment 16746108
> ...


Beautiful man. I had that one in my cart twice before I talked myself out of it and into a white dial diver.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

CW C60 MK3 Elite GMT 1000 arrived today. 

Gorgeous!!

1000m WR, grade 2 Titanium, COSC certified, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, and of course GMT functionality for tracking more than one time zone. It’s simply gorgeous and feels great on wrist.

Huge thanks to Dan from Ward Hoard for express shipping - just 1 day from the UK to the US. 👍🔱


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2021)

jkpa said:


> CW C60 MK3 Elite GMT 1000 arrived today.
> 
> Gorgeous!!
> 
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

*(*_ahem)_

*I like big Beasts and I cannot lie

Those other watches run and hide

With a super tall case

And a wrist-crushing weight

No doubt it’s going to amaze


Chris Ward’s got that chunk on lock

And I hope they’re never gonna stop

I can dive to a half mile deep

Or smash in the head of some creep

On the wrist nothing has it beat*


_Chorus_


*BumbleBeast and OG Beast can dive and they can race

InvisiBeast and Polar Beast can hide (shh!) and be in your face (Roar!)

Elite Beast keeps time no matter the place (gmt gmt gmt….)*


_Chorus fade_


*I’m not that good at rhyming

But my watches are good at timing

Just wind that crown

And then screw it down

A Beast won’t let you drown

--- They got your back!

😂🕺🏼😜🔱🎶🏎







































































*


----------



## rockchalk06 (8 mo ago)

C60 Trident 42mm white dial showed up today. Sized it up and been wearing it most of today. Damn I'm impressed. The CW unboxing experience was cool too. This bracelet is amazing.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

rockchalk06 said:


> C60 Trident 42mm white dial showed up today. Sized it up and been wearing it most of today. Damn I'm impressed. The CW unboxing experience was cool too. This bracelet is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 16754967
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club 👍


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Elite 1000 GMT Titanium for today


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Got the OEM bracelet in for the BumbleBeast. Perfection. What a watch!


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

jkpa said:


> Got the OEM bracelet in for the BumbleBeast. Perfection. What a watch!
> View attachment 16756948


Really impressive watch ! Congratulations !
That bezel is amazing !


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Blackdog said:


> Really impressive watch ! Congratulations !
> That bezel is amazing !


Thanks - yeah and the lume is ridiculous too.


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Anyone know if they are switching the logo on all of their watches? Really like what they have done with the C63 Sealander and the C60 GMT logo.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

alznc said:


> Anyone know if they are switching the logo on all of their watches? Really like what they have done with the C63 Sealander and the C60 GMT logo.


Yes everything is getting changed to “Swish”


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

What’s this? Another C60?

indeed….


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Unpacked... here we are. 

C60 Trident MK3 Ombre COSC LE. Fantastic dial and always impressed by the case and finishing.


----------



## rockchalk06 (8 mo ago)

jkpa said:


> Unpacked... here we are.
> 
> C60 Trident MK3 Ombre COSC LE. Fantastic dial and always impressed by the case and finishing.


There is one for sale on the CW forums, but the seller is in the UK. If he were in the states, I'd probably another CW just like that. That dial is beautiful man.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Sorry to hi-jack the thread temporarily…. I noticed the blue C60 Trident Mk III in both 38mm and 40mm sizes (at least on the steel bracelet) are no longer on the website (that I can find). I’m fairly certain CW usually still lists them if they’re sold out?

Just speculating, but does this possibly mean a new and/or updated version is on the way (that hopefully doesn’t have the 9 o’clock wording)?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

mi6_ said:


> Sorry to hi-jack the thread temporarily…. I noticed the blue C60 Trident Mk III in both 38mm and 40mm sizes (at least on the steel bracelet) are no longer on the website (that I can find). I’m fairly certain CW usually still lists them if they’re sold out?
> 
> Just speculating, but does this possibly mean a new and/or updated version is on the way (that hopefully doesn’t have the 9 o’clock wording)?


All logos are being switched to the "Swish" twin flag logo only. They're rolling it out across the entire line, model by model. Some people like it, like you and hopefully you'll now buy a watch - personally, I had no issue with the 9, 12, or even 3 o'clock placement of any logo before this new one, but I'm not a huge fan of the newest "Swish only" approach.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

jkpa said:


> All logos are being switched to the "Swish" twin flag logo only. They're rolling it out across the entire line, model by model. Some people like it, like you and hopefully you'll now buy a watch - personally, I had no issue with the 9, 12, or even 3 o'clock placement of any logo before this new one, but I'm not a huge fan of the newest "Swish only" approach.


I love the new logo on the Aquataine. I plan to get a blue C60 Trident and C65 Aquataine now that the logo is fixed. The 9 o’clock wording was a deal breaker for me unfortunately. These watches are almost perfect for the asking price now that they’ve fixed the logos in my books. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

mi6_ said:


> I love the new logo on the Aquataine. I plan to get a blue C60 Trdent and C65 Aquatine now that the logo is fixed. The 9 o’clock wording was a deal breaker for me unfortunately. These watches are almost perfect for the asking price now that they’ve fixed the logos in my books. Thanks for the reply.


Nice. You'll love them. I have 8 (!) different C60 versions out of a total of 12 CW watches. It's a fantastic watch in all respects. I think you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Pachanga (Mar 1, 2021)

New C60. First Christopher Ward. I’m really happy with it. Unbelievable value


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Pachanga said:


> New C60. First Christopher Ward. I’m really happy with it. Unbelievable value
> View attachment 16805293


Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I realized I had not posted this in "my" Trident thread and figured I'd share it here too.

The Trident mid-cycle refresh is expected in the next few weeks. This was shared in the CWE FB group, so don't shoot the messenger.

Thinner bezel similar to the Tide (not sure if that means 2 piece insert like the Tide or what)
Thinner case/crystal - under 12mm has been mentioned (WR unknown)
"Swish" logo at 12
Date at 6
Nicer bracelet and tapering to 16mm
Arrow at the end of the seconds hand instead of lollipop.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

New Trident Pro 300 to be revealed the morning of August 25th.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Rice and Gravy said:


> New Trident Pro 300 to be revealed the morning of August 25th.


Big question is if this Pro300 line will be added to the existing Pro600 line or if it is indeed the mid-cycle refresh of the Mk3, i.e. replacing the existing Pro600...

I like the idea of a slimmer Trident, and 300m WR is plenty for sure, but I wonder if the general public will perceive the reduction from 600 to 300m WR as an upgrade to the existing Mk3...


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah. Hard for me to understand why anyone would have an issue 300m vs 600m when you get a slimmer watch in what is arguably a dress diver and will never be used for actual diving, then again it's the internet. People are going to pick.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm expecting some activity in this thread with the new C60 300 release Thursday. I saw it today and will absolutely be getting one and am sure it will be a big hit.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I'm expecting some activity in this thread with the new C60 300 release Thursday. I saw it today and will absolutely be getting one and am sure it will be a big hit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


🤔 Do tell!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

alznc said:


> 🤔 Do tell!


Those that saw the preview zoom call are sworn to secrecy until it is revealed Thursday morning, unfortunately. They have really done well with this one.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Those that saw the preview zoom call are sworn to secrecy until it is revealed Thursday morning, unfortunately. They have really done well with this one.


They have ! Personally, I find it more appealing than the Aquitaine.


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

They are looking good! I have been waiting for them to change the logo to this design on the C60. The brushing on the bracelet looks fantastic in the pictures. 







C60 Trident Pro 300 | Christopher Ward


Buy C60 Trident Pro 300 at Christopher Ward.




www.christopherward.com


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

An early "leak" it appears. All models seem to be currently on the website for sale pre-order with early September delivery. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Ugghhhh….. I’m kind of gutted by this updated Mk III Trident C60. Been waiting for them to fix the logo and call it a day. They changed too much and some of it I’m not a fan of.

The GOOD: I like the twin flag 12 o’clock logo (the CW at 9 o’clock was a deal breaker for me). The green colourway is nice too. Screw links on the bracelet is a great upgrade (and increased taper). Don’t mind the 9 o’clock date window either. Thinner case looks great (nobody needed 600m water resistance anyhow).

The BAD: Unfortunately I much prefer the older thicker ceramic bezel/insert with the hash marks the first quarter. There’s too many numbers on the new one making it look way too busy. The new bezel is way too thin relative to the dial (too much of a vintage look). Also undecided about the arrow hand trident second hand. I miss the nice engraved caseback too (Omega did this to the Seamaster Professional as well).

What I really wanted is an Aquitaine dial in a 40mm C60 case with the old ceramic bezel and insert. Might be waiting to see the C60 Trident Mark IV in a few years. This isn’t the C60 Trident update I was hoping for.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

General thinking is this is a "soft" release today/tonight.

I think they made some very nice updates and I am very pleased that it is thinner. I, too, would have preferred the wider old style bezel, but this two piece insert looks a pretty good on what amounts to a dress diver, and I really like everything else about them. I would have liked red accents on the white dial, but the orange works well too, and that is the version I am buying. 40mm white on bracelet. Just ordered. 

I am fairly sure this summarizes the changes to the C60 600 that have created this new line - C60 300


Thinner bezel (looks like 2 pieces with part of it steel?)
Twin flags logo at 12
Thinner (300m WR)
Lighter
Cheaper by $45-$75
Date at 6
Arrow at the end of the seconds hand, colored tip
Date wheel matches dial color
White/Black/Blue/Green in 40mm and 42mm
White and Black in 38mm (for now)
Bracelet tapers to 16.5mm and screwed links
More micro adjusts in the clasp
See through caseback
Christopher Ward (name) branded rotor

Also, 125LOUPE26 works in the US


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Some coverage is starting to trickle out:









Christopher Ward Introduces The New C60 Trident Pro 300


✓ Christopher Ward introduces the new C60 Trident Pro 300 Dive Watches ✓ Are they the perfect daily wearers? ✓ Check them out! ✓




www.fratellowatches.com











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Now go get that GREEN/GREEN combo


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> General thinking is this is a "soft" release today/tonight.
> 
> I think they made some very nice updates and I am very pleased that it is thinner. I, too, would have preferred the wider old style bezel, but this two piece insert looks a pretty good on what amounts to a dress diver, and I really like everything else about them. I would have liked red accents on the white dial, but the orange works well too, and that is the version I am buying. 40mm white on bracelet. Just ordered.
> 
> ...


Adding a few things based on input from others here and on the fb group.

0-60 symmetrical countdown bezel, no 0-15 hash mark countdown.
broader/longer hour indices
Better lume

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

If I do get a new version it will be this green one, but only if they make it in 38mm....still very happy with my 38mm blue...


----------



## NKUltra (Feb 28, 2021)

This is interesting. I picked an older model trident up from here a while back (ChrWard logo at 12, white wave dial, red bezel) but I've always wanted it to be thinner. I could maybe be swayed to trade up one day even if the bezel is a little wonky. Does this model have the on-the-fly microadjust on the bracelet?


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

jkpa said:


> Now go get that GREEN/GREEN combo



and..... done


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

NKUltra said:


> This is interesting. I picked an older model trident up from here a while back (ChrWard logo at 12, white wave dial, red bezel) but I've always wanted it to be thinner. I could maybe be swayed to trade up one day even if the bezel is a little wonky. Does this model have the on-the-fly microadjust on the bracelet?


Yes it does I believe


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

And in regards to the almost 13mm thickness in the 600 meter tridents, that never bothered me one bit...13mm is the max thickness I would wear ...my very comfortable to wear Seiko Alpinists are exactly the same case size and thickness as my PRO 600 38MM...a competitor I think to this newer CW Trident would be the $550 38mm 300 meter 11mm thick excellent lumed Borealis Bullshark thats up for pre-order..


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Not that the thickness of the 600m model bothered me much (the Mk3 in particular hides it well), but the thinner case and lighter weight both really appeal to me. 11mm for a 300m dive watch using a SW200, and an exhibition case back, is impressively thin. That's thinner than the NTH Subs, and I believe they at one time held the distinction of being the thinnest 300m dive watch on the market (and they use the thinner Miyota 9015).

I prefer the old embossed case back and the old bezel insert (new one isn't bad, just less good IMO), but really like the new model overall. Enough that I'll probably add another Trident to the watch box. Debating on whether I get another in 38mm or try the 40mm. Been overall happy with my 38s, but every once in a while I feel like they are a touch smaller than perfect.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

It does have the adjustable clasp, and there are more adjustments in the clasp too.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Remember this is not the replacement for the 600. That comes in 2024. It’s a little brother, if you will.

yes now 10mm adjustment in the clasp AND going to single sided screws which is awesome.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

jkpa said:


> Remember this is not the replacement for the 600. That comes in 2024. It’s a little brother, if you will.
> 
> yes now 10mm adjustment in the clasp AND going to single sided screws which is awesome.


Now that I did not know...I actually thought the 300 was the replacement....2024?...man that's a long stretch for the PRO 600 replacement


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

TravisMorgan said:


> Now that I did not know...I actually thought the 300 was the replacement....2024?...man that's a long stretch for the PRO 600 replacement


Yeah it was slated for 2023 but Covid etc. So this 300 comes first and then it’s a while before the 600 gets a refresh.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

jkpa said:


> Yeah it was slated for 2023 but Covid etc. So this 300 comes first and then it’s a while before the 600 gets a refresh.


It would probably look similar to 300 but stay at 13mm and bezel might be same as present 600...IMHO of course....


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

I wonder if the new 600 will lean into being a harder core dive watch. Like standard HE valve.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

TravisMorgan said:


> It would probably look similar to 300 but stay at 13mm and bezel might be same as present 600...IMHO of course....


Yeah they’ll likely grab some elements from the 300 for the update of the 600, that would make sense. See what works, what’s the feedback from the customers etc. The 600 is the flagship CW so they’ll want that to be as great as they can possibly make it (the current MK3 line is pretty awesome already).


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

MX793 said:


> I wonder if the new 600 will lean into being a harder core dive watch. Like standard HE valve.


I hope not....I personally hate extra crowns on divers...


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

TravisMorgan said:


> I hope not....I personally hate extra crowns on divers...


HE valve doesn't have to protrude. The Elite 1000m models have HE valves, no second crowns/warts. Same with the Rolex Deepsea.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

jkpa said:


> Yeah they’ll likely grab some elements from the 300 for the update of the 600, that would make sense. See what works, what’s the feedback from the customers etc. The 600 is the flagship CW so they’ll want that to be as great as they can possibly make it (the current MK3 line is pretty awesome already).


I can't complain about the 38mm PRO 600 I own...I like the fact it looks different from so many others with the Christopher Ward logo at the 9....was looking at the new 300 in blue and I think its much duller in color than my blue PRO 600 ...love my present 600 blue color....now that green 300 they have....wow...love it...would like to see photos of it in sunlight


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

MX793 said:


> HE valve doesn't have to protrude. The Elite 1000m models have HE valves, no second crowns/warts. Same with the Rolex Deepsea.


If they go the HE route for the 600 I would think it would be for an upgraded version, maybe not the base model...?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

TravisMorgan said:


> If they go the HE route for the 600 I would think it would be for an upgraded version, maybe not the base model...?


Now that they have the 300, they can kick it up a notch with the 600.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

MX793 said:


> Now that they have the 300, they can kick it up a notch with the 600.


Will find out....in 2024


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Wearing my Elite 1000 GMT today. Beautifully integrated HE valve.


----------



## shasty (7 mo ago)

I saw that C65 Dartmouth is now out of stock.. Does anyone know if it'll make a comeback?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

jkpa said:


> Remember this is not the replacement for the 600. That comes in 2024. It’s a little brother, if you will.
> 
> yes now 10mm adjustment in the clasp AND going to single sided screws which is awesome.


If the new Trident Pro 300 isn’t a replacement for the Trident 600 models, then why have most of the 600 models disappeared??? It sure looks like it’s a replacement for the 600m Tridents. I don’t see the logic in adding both for sale beside each other. 300m is plenty for all the desk divers out there….


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

mi6_ said:


> If the new Trident Pro 300 isn’t a replacement for the Trident 600 models, then why have most of the 600 models disappeared??? It sure looks like it’s a replacement for the 600m Tridents. I don’t see the logic in adding both for sale beside each other. 300m is plenty for all the desk divers out there….


It was officially confirmed that both th 300 and the 600 will co-exist.

But now, with the T4 postponed to 2024, I seriously doubt they will wait that long to get rid of the company name on the dials of the basic 600. I think they will (somewhat silently) introduce, as they re-stock, a Mk3.1 facelift for the basic 600 in coming months.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

mi6_ said:


> If the new Trident Pro 300 isn’t a replacement for the Trident 600 models, then why have most of the 600 models disappeared??? It sure looks like it’s a replacement for the 600m Tridents. I don’t see the logic in adding both for sale beside each other. 300m is plenty for all the desk divers out there….


yeah per above both lines will co-exist. I was in the preview Zoom call with the CEO on Tuesday. The 600 T4/MK4 was confirmed for 2024.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks fantastic to me! Great redesign all round! Bracelet, lume, case, finishes, Price! What’s not to love. Don’t like it? Wait a bit. It’ll change again. 
So now 42mm, but that Green, or just go black 🤔
With winter just around the corner it’ll slide beautifully right under the layer of cuffs 😩


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Blackdog said:


> It was officially confirmed that both th 300 and the 600 will co-exist.
> 
> But now, with the T4 postponed to 2024, I seriously doubt they will wait that long to get rid of the company name on the dials of the basic 600. I think they will (somewhat silently) introduce, as they re-stock, a Mk3.1 facelift for the basic 600 in coming months.





jkpa said:


> yeah per above both lines will co-exist. I was in the preview Zoom call with the CEO on Tuesday. The 600 T4/MK4 was confirmed for 2024.


OK thanks everyone. I watched an interview from I think the San Francisco windup with the CEO and maybe I misunderstood their future releases plans. I understood these were a replacement for the 609 but I obviously misunderstoo.

So the 600 is coming back, likely with just the logo change to the dial and then we wait for 2024 for the full new Mk IV C60 Trident 600? Maybe the Pro 300 will grow on me, but I just don’t like the numbers on the bezel right now.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

its here and its good, wears a lot thinner than the 600, the newly screwed bracelet was a doddle to size too


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Marvelous! Looks very smart indeed. Congrats! 42mm?


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^ Marvelous! Looks very smart indeed. Congrats! 42mm?



40mm


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Steppy said:


>


Ha ha. Overcast? 😄 The green is nicely deep & subdued in your shots. 👍 Thanks for sharing. 42mm would suit me nicely & I like the new thinness


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow! That is thin!

Great casework


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Wow! That is thin!
> 
> Great casework



Boat, if you end up reviewing one of these send me the link to your post. Enjoy your thorough reviews and would love to see what you write up about this one.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

C60 MK3 Abyss SH21 today.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

Steppy said:


> its here and its good, wears a lot thinner than the 600, the newly screwed bracelet was a doddle to size too


My, my, isn’t that the business!

Thin case looks and wears great.

I really like the two-part bezel.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> Boat, if you end up reviewing one of these send me the link to your post. Enjoy your thorough reviews and would love to see what you write up about this one.


Will do!

And thanks for the support 

I’m due for a deep dive again soon I recon
And the new 300s would be an interesting subject to tackle. 

Not sure I will be ponying up for one myself unfortunately. Maybe I just need to weasel my way into getting my hands on one somehow.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Will do!
> 
> And thanks for the support
> 
> ...


They do send press samples out to reviewers, most of which do not have your skills… maybe worth the ask?


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

jkpa said:


> They do send press samples out to reviewers, most of which do not have your skills… maybe worth the ask?



I would vouch for you.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks guys

Maybe I’ll drop them a line and see what comes if it….


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

You guys were bang on. So they’re probably just updating the C60 600m dials to the new logo.

_Although its everyday name is the C60 Trident Pro 300, this watch has another in-house moniker too: ‘Trident 3.1’. Though not a replacement for Trident 3 – the existing Pro 600 3.0 and new Pro 300 will be made alongside each other – it does improve a range of details, as a car facelift might, and points the way to more extensive changes that will come with Trident 4 in 2024._

Worth a read if you’re interested in the design decisions of the 300m version: Loupe: Deeper than you think… | Christopher Ward


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Has anyone else received theirs yet? My white on bracelet is not due out until 9/5.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Still love mine no matter what ever new 600 they come out with...


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Unfortunately the white dials are delayed. Just received this.



> Thank you for your purchase of the C60 Trident 300 - 40mm White.
> 
> Sadly, due to unforeseen production delays of the dials from our suppliers, we have been forced to delay the delivery date of your order.
> 
> ...


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Someone else posted there is a delay on bracelets too - not necessarily for the 300. I believe it was for the Sealander.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## just3pieces (Jan 26, 2019)

my 38mm white dial arrived today 🙂 really good watch. it is my first cw. like everything on it, except the clasp... could be shorter and without the dive extension... i just have tiny, round 6.5 inch wrists and cant stand long clasps. but that are just my 2 cents... maybe others will have no problem with the clasp.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

White model looks great. Still wish they’d do black surrounds on the hour markers and hands for better contrast and legibility though.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Steppy said:


>


How would you describe the shade of green on this watch?
I have a Zelos swordfish green and a Steinhart premium ocean one green ceramic.
...and the black CW c60 mk3 and the white CW c60 mk3 (which I love).
Thanks


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> How would you describe the shade of green on this watch?
> I have a Zelos swordfish green and a Steinhart premium ocean one green ceramic.
> ...and the black CW c60 mk3 and the white CW c60 mk3 (which I love).
> Thanks


Its not an olive/drab/military green, and there's no sunburst type effect either (like the oris aquis green)

Its more of a brighter forest green, although all my pictures of it so far show it to be darker than that

Rolex hulk type of green


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*CHR. WARD Friday!

















Enjoy!*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 31671 (Jul 15, 2008)

just3pieces said:


> my 38mm white dial arrived today 🙂 really good watch. it is my first cw. like everything on it, except the clasp... could be shorter and without the dive extension... i just have tiny, round 6.5 inch wrists and cant stand long clasps. but that are just my 2 cents... maybe others will have no problem with the clasp.
> View attachment 16878721
> 
> View attachment 16878719
> ...


Great watch and great fit 🙂 how many clicks is the bezel - 60 or 120? Thanks


----------



## just3pieces (Jan 26, 2019)

alffastar said:


> Great watch and great fit 🙂 how many clicks is the bezel - 60 or 120? Thanks


120


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Updating my old thread: I am a C60 Trident Pro Owner again. 

My 40mm white 300 arrived last night and I really, really like it. This will be the white dial diver I keep. Some quick thoughts after wearing it a few hours last night and for a bit this morning now.

Dial - layout and visibility is really good. Based on past white CW Tridents I was concerned about visibility of the white, but no issues at all for me. The hands appear to be gunmetal and are a tad darker than the indices, but that may be because there is more surface area. I like the date placement, although it is a little hard to make out the number at first glance, but that is fine by me. It's there if/when I need it. I haven't fully tested it really, but lume is adequate, however that's not a huge factor for me. I like the orange accents but think that red would work well too. The flags logo works well. I was a little concerned that it was not applied, but it looks very nice IMO. 

Case - the light catcher case is fantastic and the thinness of the overall package is great. I like the slightly raised flat crystal. The 40mm is a perfect fit for my 6.75" wrist. The thinner bezel looks clean and lines up perfectly, and the thin inside silver portion with minute markers provides a bit more detail there. 120 clicks, easy to use and no back play at all. The 47mm lug to lug is a decent length, but the downward turn allows it to sit very nicely on the wrist, even with the "male" endlinks. My crown logo lines up perfectly horizontally. A nice touch

Bracelet - I was concerned about the taper to 16mm and that it would wear a bit floppy and be less substantial. My worries were unfounded. I love it and don't notice it being any thinner at all. Sizing was a breeze. I had no problem with stuck screws or stripping or anything like that. I removed 2 links on each side and have the clasp down to 1 click from fully closed such that I have room to tighten if necessary and plenty of room to loosen it. Perfect fit.

Clasp - I do not like the new clasp as much as the old. It is more cumbersome to move, but manageable. It is also not as comfortable. Many have mentioned that it is longer, and while that is true by 2mm, I don't necessarily think that is the issue with comfort and getting a good fit. I think the issue is with internal folding mechanism underneath. This piece is about 1mm longer than the old, but does not curve like the old. There is a tiny bit of curve to new, but it's not enough to allow the new clasp to hug the wrist like the old mechanism did. The old version has much more curve. So I can see why some don't like it and can't get a comfortable fit.

Value - It's pretty stunning to me that this watch costs what it does. I got mine for $795 delivered. I am blow away by the overall package, specs and details. Really impressive. Especially compared to what you get from some of the micros for the same price, or even more than that for a Seiko diver. 

My terrible pictures.


----------



## 31671 (Jul 15, 2008)

just3pieces said:


> 120


Thanks! And one more question - is the white dial glossy or matte? I can see the black is glossy but cannot figure out the white one... Thanks


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

alffastar said:


> Thanks! And one more question - is the white dial glossy or matt? I can see the black is glossy but cannot figure out the white one... Thanks


It's gloss I guess. Not overly shiny but definitely not matte. They describe it as polished lacquer on the website.


----------



## just3pieces (Jan 26, 2019)

alffastar said:


> Thanks! And one more question - is the white dial glossy or matte? I can see the black is glossy but cannot figure out the white one... Thanks


glossy for sure. but because it is white you cant see the glossy effect as strong as in the black dial!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Updating my old thread: I am a C60 Trident Pro Owner again.
> 
> My 40mm white 300 arrived last night and I really, really like it. This will be the white dial diver I keep. Some quick thoughts after wearing it a few hours last night and for a bit this morning now.
> 
> ...


Superb! But
Like others have said, despite having a whizz bang clasp adjuster, it is looong.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, these didn't last too long. 

Gone in a day! 









Christopher Ward + WatchGecko


We're excited to announce our first exclusive collaboration with Christopher Ward. The Christopher Ward + WatchGecko C65 Aquitaine. Every aspect of this watch has been carefully considered. The 120-click bezel uses a polished sapphire insert that’s impressively scratch-resistant, complementing...




www.watchgecko.com





Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2021)

Definitely didn't last long on the CW/WG collaboration.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Posting here too for awareness

I have just read some bad news. CW are no longer doing the coupons and 125usd off regularly. There will be January and July clearances of nearly new and old stock items, but no more rollin discount code sales. Aka "Loupe codes"


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I understand the move, but I think it should have been advertised ahead of time, for example when the last voucher came out. The voucher is not a make it or break it if you really want a certain model, but who doesn’t like saving money if they can?

I’m a bit disappointed by the timing of this. As big of a CW fan as I am, and I’ve been a big fan for years, some of their recent decisions baffle me a little bit.


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

jkpa said:


> I understand the move, but I think it should have been advertised ahead of time, for example when the last voucher came out. The voucher is not a make it or break it if you really want a certain model, but who doesn’t like saving money if they can?
> 
> I’m a bit disappointed by the timing of this. As big of a CW fan as I am, and I’ve been a big fan for years, some of their recent decisions baffle me a little bit.


Disappointing, the coupon's made it possible to avoid customs fee's


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

This probably has been asked before but 127 pages are too much to read. For a 6.75”/142mm wrist, what would be your opinion for the better fit - 38mm or 40mm?

I think my wrist size fits in between the two sizes and I could wear either. I tend to favor modest sized watches but I also wear 40mm sized watches with no issue. 48mm lug to lug is my personal limit based on past experiences.

I’m not looking for a definitive answer since it’s subjective but wanted to hear from owners with similar sized wrists and why they chose to go with a certain size and their experiences. Thanks.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I have the same size wrist and feel like 40mm is perfect. The lugs curve down significantly and the 300 is pretty thin.


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I have the same size wrist and feel like 40mm is perfect. The lugs curve down significantly and the 300 is pretty thin.


Yes, the new 300 looks like a strong option for my first CW - thinness, down curved lugs, revised (again) dial. The reduced WR is no issue since snorkeling depth would be my max.


----------

